# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] سلاطين وملوك مصر المحروسة ..... مسابقة شهر رمضان 2009

## قلب مصر

أهلا بكم أبناء مصر

كل عام وأنتم بخير

رمضان كريم 





ومع إطلالة الشهر الكريم

نبدأ معا أولى حلقات مسابقتنا لعام 2009



سلاطين وملوك مصر المحروسة


وفي مسابقتنا سنقرأ نبذة عن سلطان من السلاطين أو ملك من الملوك

ممن حكموا مصر عبر العصور

سنعرض بعض من مواقف حكمه ونصف عصره

وعليكم معرفة شخصية الملك أو السلطان

شروط وجوائز المسابقة 

1- سيتم عرض 15 حلقة بإذن الله بدءا من يوم 1 رمضان إن شاء الله وحتى يوم 29 رمضان

2- صاحب أول إجابة صحيحة سيحصل على 5 نقاط 
    صاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحة سيحصل على 3 نقاط
    صاحب ثالث إجابة صحيحة سيحصل على نقطة واحدة
(تم إجراء تعديل على نظام المسابقة بحيث أن يحصل المتسابق الأول والثاني الذين قاموا بالحل في نفس الدقيقة على نفس عدد النقاط 
وإذا حل معهم متسابق ثالث في نفس الدقيقة يرحل للمركز الذي يليه بحيث يكون عدد الفائزين في كل حلقة 6 فائزين فقط وهذا في حالة ما إذا تمت إجابتهم في نفس التوقيت)

3- يُمنع التعديل على المشاركة بعد اعتمادها ، وعلى من يرغب في تعديل الإجابة أن تكون في مشاركة مستقلة 

4- ستجمع النقاط الصحيحة و صاحب أعلى عدد من الإجابات الصحيحة سيفوز بالمركز الأول في المسابقة

5- موعد المسابقة إن شاء الله سيكون ما بين الساعة الحادية عشرة للساععة الثانية عشرة مساءا

تم الاتفاق على أن يكون موعد المسابقة الساعة الحادية عشرة والنصف تماما بتوقيت القاهرة 

ما لم يتم التنويه عن تغيير الموعد لأي أسباب طارئة


جوائز المسابقة 

الجائزة الأولى : 3 تقييمات 

الجائزة الثانية : 2 تقييم

الجائزة الثالثة : 1 تقييم

انتظرونا أول يوم من أيام شهر رمضان المبارك

وكل عام والأمة الإسلامية بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*جميل جدا جدا
و ان شاء الله انا متفرغ في هذا الوقت
و بالتوفيق للجميع باذن الله
بس للاسف هيقابلوا مواجهة شرسة 
كل عام و انت بكل خير
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

المُبدعة / قلبُ مصر

كل سنة وانتى طيبة

تمتاز مسابقاتكُ أنها ثرية وتضيفُ الكثيرَ من المعارف ...
واتضح لي من المُقدمة... أن مسابقة هذا العام ستكون ثريةً وجذابةً في آن .. 

رمضان كريم

وفي الإنتظار ...

تحياتي



حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

> *جميل جدا جدا
> و ان شاء الله انا متفرغ في هذا الوقت
> و بالتوفيق للجميع باذن الله
> بس للاسف هيقابلوا مواجهة شرسة 
> كل عام و انت بكل خير
> *


أهلا بيك أخي العزيز ابن طيبه
كل عام وحضرتك بخير
الحمد لله أن الميعاد مناسب وحضرتك حتكون موجود معانا
ويا أهلا بالمواجهات الشرسة 
وهو المطلوب دائما  :: 
ويارب الجميع يستفادوا من المعلومات
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> المُبدعة / قلبُ مصر
> 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة
> 
> تمتاز مسابقاتكُ أنها ثرية وتضيفُ الكثيرَ من المعارف ...
> واتضح لي من المُقدمة... أن مسابقة هذا العام ستكون ثريةً وجذابةً في آن .. 
> 
> رمضان كريم
> 
> ...


أهلا بيك مبدعنا الراقي حكيم عيون  :f: 

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبخير

أشكرك على هذه المساحات الجميلة من التقدير

وأتمنى أن يتعرف الجميع على بعض المعلومات من خلال المسابقة

تابع معنا 

كل سنة وأنت طيب

 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

و انا كمان مستنيه
شكلى كده هاقضيها مسابقات
ربنا يستر على الشغل بقى

----------


## قلب مصر

> و انا كمان مستنيه
> شكلى كده هاقضيها مسابقات
> ربنا يستر على الشغل بقى


هنوءة ازيك وحشتيني
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر
رمضان كريم 
وتابعي معانا وبعدين شوفي موضوع الشغل :;):

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="7 80"]الحلقة الأولى
سلطان من السلاطين
وله حكاية من سنين وسنين
كان مملوك شركسي واتباع للسلطان قايتباي 
وتولى الحكم وهو في الستين
وحكم مصر وأصبح سلطان على البلاد 
وكان آخر سلاطين المماليك الجراكسة
تميز عصره بالحروب والفتن
وقاسى منه الشعب المصري في جبايته للضرائب الباهظة
قتل في معركة شهيرة في مكان بالقرب من حلب
مش حقول معركة ايه علشان لو قلتها حتعرفوه على طول  :: 
وكان الطرف الآخر في المعركة هم العثمانيين

وكان للعمارة عاشق 
وساب لنا كنوز لحد النهاردة بتنطق باسمه
منها الوكالة والجامع والخانقاه والمدرسة
وكمان حي من أشهر أحياء القاهرة
وغناله مطربنا الجميل محمد قنديل أغنية
 وكان عايز م الحي بتاعه لحبيبه هدية

اعتقد أن الفزورة سهلة وكلكم عرفتوها 
يا ترى مين حيفوز معانا بأول نقطة في مسابقتنا السنة دي

حظ سعيد للجميع
 :f2: 
[/frame]

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوءة ازيك وحشتيني
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر
> رمضان كريم 
> وتابعي معانا وبعدين شوفي موضوع الشغل


ماشى يا قمر
أدينى أهو مستنيه
و ربنا يستر على الشغل

----------


## hanoaa

*قنصوه الغورى*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*قانصوه الغوري و ان مقتله في معركة مرج دابق بعد خيانة الامير خاير بك له
ثم تولي الحكم من بعده طومان باي الذي انتهت حياته نهاية ماساوية علي باب زويلة*

----------


## hanoaa

هو الإجابه على الخاص و لا أنا كده صح

----------


## قلب مصر

> *قنصوه الغورى*


برافو عليكي يا هنوءة   :good: 
تكسبي معانا أول نقطة في المسابقة
ألف ألف مبروك

----------


## قلب مصر

> *قانصوه الغوري و ان مقتله في معركة مرج دابق بعد خيانة الامير خاير بك له
> ثم تولي الحكم من بعده طومان باي الذي انتهت حياته نهاية ماساوية علي باب زويلة*



إجابتك صحيحة أخي العزيز ابن طيبة
بس جيت متأخر شوية
عايزينك من بدري معانا في الحلقات الجاية
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> هو الإجابه على الخاص و لا أنا كده صح



أيوة انتى كدة تمام قوي يا هنوءة
الإجابة في نفس الموضوع مش على الخاص

في انتظارك الحلقات الجاية إن شاء الله وتكسبي معانا نقط كمان وكمان
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> إجابتك صحيحة أخي العزيز ابن طيبة
> بس جيت متأخر شوية
> عايزينك من بدري معانا في الحلقات الجاية


*اعمل ايه بس اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
هنوءة باين عليها عاملة اقامة مستديمة في الموضوع ده
انا يا دوب كتبت الكام كلمة دول لقيتها كاتبة الاجابة قبلي بثلث دقائق كاملة
تتعوض المرة اللي جاية 
و فعلا باين انا اللي هاقابل مواجهة شرسة 
بالتوفيق هنوءة و الف مبروك ليك و لي النقطة*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إيه ده...إيه ده ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!

هيا المسابقة الساعة كام أصلاً ؟

قلب مصر
ماينفعش كده

انتوا عاملين المسابقات تنزل كلها فى نفس الوقت ؟؟ !!!!

100 مسابقة في المنتدى في نفس الوقت تقريباً

هههههههههههههههههههههه

عموماً خطفتها هنوووءة

مبروك برضه   :good: 

والحل نقوله تاني

السلطان الأشرف قنصوة الغوري

ههههههههههههههههه

المسابقة الساعة كاااااااام ؟

تحياتي

وكل سنة واانتم طيبين


حكيم عيووون

----------


## nefer

> الحلقة الأولى
> سلطان من السلاطين
> وله حكاية من سنين وسنين
> كان مملوك شركسي واتباع للسلطان قايتباي 
> وتولى الحكم وهو في الستين
> وحكم مصر وأصبح سلطان على البلاد 
> وكان آخر سلاطين المماليك الجراكسة
> تميز عصره بالحروب والفتن
> وقاسى منه الشعب المصري في جبايته للضرائب الباهظة
> ...


أولا : كل عام و كل أبناء مصر بخير و رمضان كريم و تقبل الله منهم صومهم و قيامهم 
ثانيا : كل الشكر لأم يوسف على أفكارها و مسابقاتها الجميلة و أنا هاحاول أتابع معاها فى المسابقة قدر المستطاع و لكونى دائما متأخر فى الدخول و لا ألحق بالمسابقة فسأحاول المساهمة ببعض المعلومات عن موضوع المسابقة




الملك الأشرف أبو النصر قانصوه من بيبردي الغوري الأشرف (850 ه /1446 م - 1516 م),و يعد الملك السادس والأربعون من ملوك المماليك وأولادهم بالديارالمصرية, وهو العشرون من الملوك الجراكسة , كان أصله جركسي الجنس من مماليك الأشرف قايتباي, أعتقه وجعله من جملة المماليك الجمدارية ثم خاصكياً ثم كشافاًبالوجه القبلي سنة (886هـ), ثم أنعم عليه الأشرف قايتباي بإمرة عشره سنة (889هـ) وخرج في بعض التجاريد "الحملات العسكرية" إلي حلب, ثم تولى نيابة طرطوس, ثم عين حاجباًبحلب ثم نائباً لملطية, ثم أنعم عليه الملك الناصر محمد بن قايتباي بإمرة ألف ثم رأس نوبة النوب زمن الظاهر قانصوه خال الملك الناصر محمد بن قايتباي, ثم ترقى إلي دوادار كبير. وفى دولة الأشرف جنبلاط عين وزيرا ثم نودى به ملكا على مصر سنة906  هـ- 1501 م وظل فى ملك مصر إلى أن قتل في معركة مرج دابق شمال حلب سنة 1516 بعد خيانة جان بردي الغزالي وخاير بك له وانضمامهما للجيش العثماني
 وفي يوم الإثنين أول شوال سنة (906هـ) أجمع الأجناد على تولية قانصوه الغوري سلطنة مصر وأحضر القضاة والخليفة العباسي المستمسك بالله يعقوب وبايعوه بالسلطنة, ودقت له الطبول وجلس على سرير الملك, وهو رافضاً له خاشياً من بطش الأمراء به, فهو ليس بافضلهم, ولكن الأمراء الكبار تجنبوا الإقدام على السلطنة خوفاً من بعضهم البعض, فأرادوا تولية من هو أضعف منهم حتى إذا أرادوا إقالته كان ذلك عليهم يسيرا
 فقبل السلطنة بعد أن اشترط على الأمراء أن لا يقتلوه إذا أرادوا خلعه فقبلوا منه ذلك, واستمر في السلطنة خمس عشرة سنة وتسعة أشهر وخمسة وعشرين يوماً
 صفات الغوري الشخصية وطموحاته السياسية لم تكن السبب في توليه السلطنة كماكان الحال عند سابقية من السلاطين والملوك المماليك, بل كانت طموحات غيره من الأمراء هي إدارة شئون الدولة وتحقيق مطامعهم على حساب سلطان ضعيف يمكن اعتباره كبش فداء عند الحاجة إلي ذلك, إلا أنه أخلف ظنهم جميعاً, فكان لسنه الذي قارب على الستين أثر في إكسابه الحنكة والدهاء, فكان قويالتدبير فثبت حكمه تثبيتاً عظيماً وأخذ يتربص بأكابر الأمراء حتى قمعهم وأفناهم وصفت له المملكة ولم يتبق له فيها منازع
 ولكن مال إلي الظلم والتعسف والنهب في أموال الناس, حتى انقطعت بسببه المواريث, فضج أهل مصر منه, فسلط الله عليه السلطان سليم الأول فأزال ملكه وهزم جيشه في موقعة مرج دابق سنة (923هـ/1517م) حيث قتل السلطان فأمر الأمير "علان" عبداً من عبيده فقطع رأس السلطان وألقى بها بعيداً, حتى لا تقع جثة السلطان الغوري بيدالسلطان سليم فيطوفون برأسه على جميع البلاد, ولم يتعرف على جثته بعد إنقضاء المعركة
 كان الغوري مغرماً بالعمارة فازدهرت فى عصره، واقتدى به أمراء دولته فى إنشاء العمائر، و قد خلف ثروة فنية جلها خيرية ، بمصر وحلب والأقطارالحجازية . واهتم بتحصين مصر فأنشأ قلعة العقبة وأصلح قلعة الجبل وأبراج الإسكندرية. وجدد خان الخليلى فأنشأه من جديد وأصلح قبة الإمام الشافعى ومسجد الإمام الليث وأنشأ منارة للجامع الأزهر. وله مجموعة أثرية مهمة مكونة من وكالة وحمام ومنزل ومقعد وسبيل وكتاب ومدرسة وقبة و مسجد

----------


## قلب مصر

> *اعمل ايه بس اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
> هنوءة باين عليها عاملة اقامة مستديمة في الموضوع ده
> انا يا دوب كتبت الكام كلمة دول لقيتها كاتبة الاجابة قبلي بثلث دقائق كاملة
> تتعوض المرة اللي جاية 
> و فعلا باين انا اللي هاقابل مواجهة شرسة 
> بالتوفيق هنوءة و الف مبروك ليك و لي النقطة*


تتعوض إن شاء الله المرات القادمة أخي العزيز ابن طيبة  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> إيه ده...إيه ده ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
> 
> هيا المسابقة الساعة كام أصلاً ؟
> 
> قلب مصر
> ماينفعش كده
> 
> انتوا عاملين المسابقات تنزل كلها فى نفس الوقت ؟؟ !!!!
> 
> ...


ايه دا ايه دا  :Omg: 
يبدو أن مبدعنا المتميز حكيم عيووون محتاج لحكيم عيوووون   :O O: 
ما احنا كاتبين في المشاركة الأولى أن موعد المسابقة حيكون ما بين الساعة 11 : 12 مساءا
بس هيا زحمة المواضيع والمسابقات هيا اللي لخبطت حضرتك  ::mazika2:: 
أنا عايزة حضرتك تركز كدة في مسابقتين تلاتة حتلاقي المواعيد اتظبطت إن شاء الله  :1: 

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب مبدعنا الغالي وسعيدة باشتراكك في المسابقة معانا
وإن شاء الله يكون لك حظ في المرات القادمة بإذن الله
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> برافو عليكي يا هنوءة  
> تكسبي معانا أول نقطة في المسابقة
> ألف ألف مبروك


هييييييييييييييييييييييييه
الحمد لله كسبت حاجة
حد يضرب زغروده بقى

----------


## hanoaa

> *اعمل ايه بس اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
> هنوءة باين عليها عاملة اقامة مستديمة في الموضوع ده
> انا يا دوب كتبت الكام كلمة دول لقيتها كاتبة الاجابة قبلي بثلث دقائق كاملة
> تتعوض المرة اللي جاية 
> و فعلا باين انا اللي هاقابل مواجهة شرسة 
> بالتوفيق هنوءة و الف مبروك ليك و لي النقطة*


ههههههههههههه
و بدأنا أول خطوة فى طريق الحسد
و لا مقيمة و لا حاجة
ده انا كنت لسه فاتحه الجهاز
دخلت على الميل و منه على المسابقة
يعنى حتى مش مسيفه اللينك
صدفة يعنى
قول قل أعوذ برب الفلق بقى

----------


## قلب مصر

> أولا : كل عام و كل أبناء مصر بخير و رمضان كريم و تقبل الله منهم صومهم و قيامهم 
> ثانيا : كل الشكر لأم يوسف على أفكارها و مسابقاتها الجميلة و أنا هاحاول أتابع معاها فى المسابقة قدر المستطاع و لكونى دائما متأخر فى الدخول و لا ألحق بالمسابقة فسأحاول المساهمة ببعض المعلومات عن موضوع المسابقة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الملك الأشرف أبو النصر قانصوه من بيبردي الغوري الأشرف (850 ه /1446 م - 1516 م),و يعد الملك السادس والأربعون من ملوك المماليك وأولادهم بالديارالمصرية, وهو العشرون من الملوك الجراكسة , كان أصله جركسي الجنس من مماليك الأشرف قايتباي, أعتقه وجعله من جملة المماليك الجمدارية ثم خاصكياً ثم كشافاًبالوجه القبلي سنة (886هـ), ثم أنعم عليه الأشرف قايتباي بإمرة عشره سنة (889هـ) وخرج في بعض التجاريد "الحملات العسكرية" إلي حلب, ثم تولى نيابة طرطوس, ثم عين حاجباًبحلب ثم نائباً لملطية, ثم أنعم عليه الملك الناصر محمد بن قايتباي بإمرة ألف ثم رأس نوبة النوب زمن الظاهر قانصوه خال الملك الناصر محمد بن قايتباي, ثم ترقى إلي دوادار كبير. وفى دولة الأشرف جنبلاط عين وزيرا ثم نودى به ملكا على مصر سنة906  هـ- 1501 م وظل فى ملك مصر إلى أن قتل في معركة مرج دابق شمال حلب سنة 1516 بعد خيانة جان بردي الغزالي وخاير بك له وانضمامهما للجيش العثماني
>  وفي يوم الإثنين أول شوال سنة (906هـ) أجمع الأجناد على تولية قانصوه الغوري سلطنة مصر وأحضر القضاة والخليفة العباسي المستمسك بالله يعقوب وبايعوه بالسلطنة, ودقت له الطبول وجلس على سرير الملك, وهو رافضاً له خاشياً من بطش الأمراء به, فهو ليس بافضلهم, ولكن الأمراء الكبار تجنبوا الإقدام على السلطنة خوفاً من بعضهم البعض, فأرادوا تولية من هو أضعف منهم حتى إذا أرادوا إقالته كان ذلك عليهم يسيرا
>  فقبل السلطنة بعد أن اشترط على الأمراء أن لا يقتلوه إذا أرادوا خلعه فقبلوا منه ذلك, واستمر في السلطنة خمس عشرة سنة وتسعة أشهر وخمسة وعشرين يوماً
> ...


أهلا بيك أخي العزيز nefer  :f: 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 
رمضان كريم بعودة الأيام

بشكرك على تواجدك الراقي ومساهمتك الأكثر من رائعة في توضيح شخصية السلطان الغوري
وياريت تحاول أنك تلحق معانا في المرات القادمة إن شاء الله
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> إيه ده...إيه ده ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
> 
> هيا المسابقة الساعة كام أصلاً ؟
> 
> قلب مصر
> ماينفعش كده
> 
> انتوا عاملين المسابقات تنزل كلها فى نفس الوقت ؟؟ !!!!
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
أخيرا هاكسبك فى حاجة
ده بقى علشان تبقى تتريق عليا تانى
فاكر و لا أفكرك
عموما ماتزعلش اوى كده
دى صدفه
و ماأعتقدش إنها هاتتكرر
لأنه فعلا المنتدى عامل زى التليفزيون اول يوم رمضان
دربكة فى المواعيد و حاجة مش ممكن
بالتوفيق بكرة بقى ان شاء الله

----------


## hanoaa

يا جماعه هو برضه هنا أول واحد يرد هو اللى هايكسب
طب كده مش حلو
كده يعنى هانسيب كل حاجة و نستنى السؤال
و كده مش هاينفع

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يا جماعه هو برضه هنا أول واحد يرد هو اللى هايكسب
> طب كده مش حلو
> كده يعنى هانسيب كل حاجة و نستنى السؤال
> و كده مش هاينفع


*مش عارف يا هنوءة انا فاكر نفسي كسبت لان قلب مصر حاطة الشرط ده




			
				كل إجابة صحيحة ستحسب بنقطة واحدة
			
		

بدون تحديد يعني اي حد هيحط الاجابة هتتحسب له نقطه بدون اولويات
عموما ننتظر راي اختنا قلب مصر*

----------


## العسل المر

مسابقة جميلة يا اختي أم يوسف   :f2:  - رمضان كريم 


في انتظار الحلقة القادمة   -   إعمل حاجه يا ابن طيبة  ::-s:  


تسلم الأيادي

----------


## hanoaa

فين يا جماعه السؤال

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا حرد على مشاركتك الأخيرة يا هتوءة وارجع أرد على المشاركات اللي قبل كدة

النهاردة مفيش مسابقة لأن مسابقتنا حتكون يوم ويوم بإذن الله زي ما هو مكتوب في المشاركة الأولى
وفي تعديل في نظام النقاط إن شاء الله حظبطه وأعرضه عليكم أخد رأيكم فيه
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> أنا حرد على مشاركتك الأخيرة يا هتوءة وارجع أرد على المشاركات اللي قبل كدة
> 
> النهاردة مفيش مسابقة لأن مسابقتنا حتكون يوم ويوم بإذن الله زي ما هو مكتوب في المشاركة الأولى
> وفي تعديل في نظام النقاط إن شاء الله حظبطه وأعرضه عليكم أخد رأيكم فيه


أنا ما أخدتش بالى من ان المسابقة يوم و يوم
عموما ماعلينا
فى إنتظار تعديل نظام النقط
رمضان كريم

----------


## loly_h

*إيه المسابقات المستخبية دى

لا إعلان ولا دعاوى ولا حاجة خالص كده

عمومـــــا جميلـــــة جدا المسابقة أم يوسف  

تسلم أفكارك حبيبتى 

وإن شاء الله هنحاول بطرقنا الملتوية إننا نخطف 

المدعوه هنوءة  قبل ماتستحوذ على الجوايز  

وكل سنــــة والجميع بخير وسعادة ...   *

----------


## hanoaa

> *إيه المسابقات المستخبية دى
> 
> لا إعلان ولا دعاوى ولا حاجة خالص كده
> 
> عمومـــــا جميلـــــة جدا المسابقة أم يوسف  
> 
> تسلم أفكارك حبيبتى 
> 
> وإن شاء الله هنحاول بطرقنا الملتوية إننا نخطف 
> ...


يا سلام يا سلام
و من غير خطف
المدعوه هنوءة تحت أمرك
توقيع بس حلو من تواقيعك اللذيذه
يعنى فانوس بيرقص
كنافه مع حبة قطايف
كده يعنى
و أنا أتخطفلك فورا
يعنى من الأخر شيلنى و اشيلك
كل سنه و حضرتك طيبة
رمضان كريييييييييييييييييييم

----------


## قلب مصر

> يا جماعه هو برضه هنا أول واحد يرد هو اللى هايكسب
> طب كده مش حلو
> كده يعنى هانسيب كل حاجة و نستنى السؤال
> و كده مش هاينفع





> *مش عارف يا هنوءة انا فاكر نفسي كسبت لان قلب مصر حاطة الشرط ده
> 
> بدون تحديد يعني اي حد هيحط الاجابة هتتحسب له نقطه بدون اولويات
> عموما ننتظر راي اختنا قلب مصر*


دلوقتي أنا كنت بقصد لكن اعتقد أني مقدرتش أوضح قصدي  بالشكل المظبوط
أن أول واحد حيجاوب إجابة صح حتتحسب له النقطة
لكن أخي ابن طيبة نبهني في مشاركتة أني قلت كل إجابة صحيحة حتحسب
هل تمانعوا أن يتم تعديل في نظام احتساب الدرجات في المسابقة بحيث
يكون أول واحد يجاوب صح يحصل على خمس نقاط والثاني على ثلاثة والثالث على نقطة

أم نظل على نظامنا الحالي وهو أن صاحب الإجابة الصحيحة الأولى هو من سيحصل على النقطة فقط
وفي النهاية سيحسب الفائز النهائي في كلتا الحالتين الذي سيحصل على أكبر مجموع من النقاط في نهاية الشهر الكريم

ياريت تقولولي رأيكم جميعا وإذا وافقتم أقوم بتعديل الدرجات إن شاء الله قبل بداية الحلقة الثانية

----------


## قلب مصر

> مسابقة جميلة يا اختي أم يوسف   - رمضان كريم 
> 
> 
> في انتظار الحلقة القادمة   -   إعمل حاجه يا ابن طيبة  
> 
> 
> تسلم الأيادي


أهلا بك أخي الفاضل عبد الرحيم
الله أكرم
المسابقة تكون جميلة بتواجدكم فيها إن شاء الله
في انتظاركم جميعا النهاردة بإذن الله في الوقت ما بين الساعة الحادية عشرة للثانية عشرة

كل سنة وأنت بخير يارب
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> أنا ما أخدتش بالى من ان المسابقة يوم و يوم
> عموما ماعلينا
> فى إنتظار تعديل نظام النقط
> رمضان كريم


انتى فين يا هنوءة  :: 

المسابقة النهاردة بإذن الله والتعديل كتبته في المشاركة اللي قبل دي بمشاركتين  :Oneeye: 
يعني حتلاقيه فوق كدة شوية
اقريه وقوليلي رأيك
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *إيه المسابقات المستخبية دى
> 
> لا إعلان ولا دعاوى ولا حاجة خالص كده
> 
> عمومـــــا جميلـــــة جدا المسابقة أم يوسف  
> 
> تسلم أفكارك حبيبتى 
> 
> وإن شاء الله هنحاول بطرقنا الملتوية إننا نخطف 
> ...


لولي الجميلة كل سنة وأنتى طيبة حبيبة قلبي
ربنا ميحرمنيش منك يارب
المسابقة مش مستخبية ولا حاجة بس أهي حاجة على قدنا نفرح بيها حبايب مصر التي في خاطري
ربنا يسعدك زي ما اسعدتيني
وفي انتظارك معانا بإذن الله
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
مش عشان انا اكسب و الله
بس هيكون افضل لو عملنا بالنظام المتدرج للنقط كما تفضلتي
يعني اول اجابة 5 نقاط
الثانية 3 نقاط
الثالثة نقطة واحدة
لان فائز واحد فقط مش هيحقق المطلوب من المسابقة
تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
> مش عشان انا اكسب و الله
> بس هيكون افضل لو عملنا بالنظام المتدرج للنقط كما تفضلتي
> يعني اول اجابة 5 نقاط
> الثانية 3 نقاط
> الثالثة نقطة واحدة
> لان فائز واحد فقط مش هيحقق المطلوب من المسابقة
> تقديري و احترامي*


أنا عارفة أن احتساب النقاط بهذه الطريقة سيكون أفضل للمسابقة لكني حقيقة لم انتبه له عند وضعي للشروط
ولذا يتحتم علي أن استئذن باقي الأعضاء المشاركين قبل التعديل
في انتظار الباقي قبل الحادية عشرة ونأخذ بآراء الأغلبية إن شاء الله
 :f2: 
كل الشكر لك أخي الفاضل ابن طيبة

----------


## kethara

أختى الفاضلة الغالية
قلب مصر



كل عام وأنتِ بألف خير غاليتى

ومبارك الشهر عليكِ والاسرة الكريمة

ومسابقه رائعة ومفيدة كباقى بنات أفكارك الألقة

والحمد لله أنى حضرت بعد تعديل النقاط

يمكن أفوز بأذن الله معكم وساتابع حتى للفائدة

والمعلومات قيمة تمنياتى بالنجاح والفوز للجميع

مع تحيتـــــــــى

[/QUOTE][/CENTER]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="7 80"]
الحلقة الثانية

ملكة من سلالة ملكية
حكمت ولها م العمر 17 سنة مش ميلادية
ترتيبها السابع ف الجميلات
وكان لها أخوة مش أخوات
وحادي بادي كرنب زبادي
أبويا جوزي وأخويا أبني وابن اخويا كمان دا ابني
حتقول أخويا حقول دا جوزي حتقولي عمي حقول دا ابني
وفي المرمطة والرهرطة
جوزوها أخوها الصغير منعا للشحططة
وحكمت وبقوة مع أنها مش فتوة
وكانت آخر ملكة في سلالتها
فحاربت أخوها .. واتنازلت عن رقتها 
اتجوزت من قيصر روما .... واتقتل بعديها في روما
سمعت عن شاب وسيم بيحارب وعليها العين
حبت ... وياريتها ما حبت ...
ما هي برضه صابتها العين
وللحق هو كمان حبها 
وضيع حياته لما عرف بأمرها
ضحكوا عليه وقالوله دي ماتت
مستحملش يا عيني الخبر 
وضيع حياته من غير قدر
وهيا كمان سمعت خبره بجنون 
وعرفت أنها من بعده لحياة الذل حتكون
فقررت أنها تموت ولا تعيش مذلولة
وتمشي في شوارع روما مغلولة
من بعد ما كانت ملكة وكلمتها لها القولة
جابت أفعى وسمها فـــاير
وحضنتها ..... واهو كاس داير
ولحد هنا وخلصت الفزورة 
يا ترى مين عرفها وحيقولنا على الملكة المبهورة
اللى اسمها ورسمها أصبح ماركة مشهورة
لآفة ربنا ينجي ولادنا من شرها[/frame]

----------


## حكيم عيووون

كليوباترا

----------


## ابن طيبة

كليوباترا

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ماشي اخي الفاضل حكيم عيون
يعني هنوءة تختفي الاقي حكيم عيون
اعمل ايه بس*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

كانت زمان ل أنطونيو

دلوقتى بقت على كل لسان

ههههههههههه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ابن طيبة

انا من نص ساعة ونا  بعمل  ريفريش كل خمس  ثوانى
وكنت خلاص هزهق

ااتمناالك  حظ وافر  المرة  القادمة
ان  شاء   الله
كل  سنة  والجميع  بخير

إبن طيبة

دورك  ياعزيزي في المعلومات بتاعتك عن كليوباترا



حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

> أختى الفاضلة الغالية
> قلب مصر
> 
> 
> 
> كل عام وأنتِ بألف خير غاليتى
> 
> ومبارك الشهر عليكِ والاسرة الكريمة
> 
> ...


[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


أهلا بيكي أختي الحبيبة قيثارة  :f: 
أشكرك على تشجيعك الجميل
كل عام وانتى دايما طيبة وبخير
وتابعي معانا لسه ليكي مكان للفوز 
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

واضح ان الفرق مابين اجابتى  واجابة  ابن  طيبة ثوانى

بقترح  حصوله  هوا  كمان على  الخمس نقاط

----------


## قلب مصر

المبدع حكيم عيون 
مبروك كسبت معانا المركز الأول في حلقة النهاردة
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

مؤرخنا المتميز ابن طيبة
ألف مبروك الفوز بالمركز الثاني
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

لا زال المركز الثالث شاغرا  ...
يا ترى مين حيحصل عليه النهاردة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بنت الزمار
كليوباتر السابعة
اخر ملوك الاسرة الثلاثثين " الاسرة البطلمية" او عصر البطالمة



اطلق عيها بنت الزمار إشتهر والدها بطليموس بالعزف على الناي وهى آخر ملوك البطالمة فى مصر وقد حكم مصر قبلها 4 ملكات من عائلتها بإسم كليو باترا لا إنها تعد أشهرهن فى التاريخ القديم قد تولت كليوباترا عرش مصر مناصفة مع شقيقها بطليموس الثالث عشر تحت وصاية مجموعة من الاعوان الأوغاد الذين كانو يجيدون فى الدسائس والإغتيالات الخاصة وقت صراع قواد روما على قيادة العالم وأطماعهم التى كانت اهمها ضم مصر والإمبراطورية الرومانية وإستغلال ثرواتها خاصة القمح حيث كانت تعد مصر إمبراطورية القمح ولم يحفظ إستغلال مصر فى تلك الآونة إلا سياسة ( كليوباترا ) بمحاولاتها لإشعال الحرب الأهلية بين قواد روما لتشغلهم عن مصر ومن هنا بدأ الصراع بين ( بومبيوس ويوليوس قيصر ) فهذا هو ما هداها إليه تفكير هذه الفتاة الجميلة المثقفة وهذة الخلفية التاريخية 
وقد إستطاعت بذكائها هذافى الحفاظ على استغلال مصر وعلى عرشها خاصة بعد أن علمت أن شقيقها تآمر عليها وعولها فاضطرت الى اللجؤ الى يوليوس قيصر تطلب معونته ليعيد اليها سلطانها فأعجب قيصر بروح كليوباترا وذكائها وظرفها ورقتها خاصة أنها كانت بارعة الجمال فعقد صلحا بينها وبين شقيقها واشترط علها ان تكون شريكة له فى الحكم ولكن سرعان ماعاد الصراع من جديد بين الشقيقين والتحمت جيوشهما على الحدود الشرقيه لمصر 
ولدت كليوباترا السابعة عام 69 قبل الميلاد وأصبحت ملكة في سن السابعة عشرة عقب وفاة والدها بطليموس الثاني عشر واتبعت التقاليد المصرية في ذلك الوقت بأن تزوجت أخاها بطليموس الثالث عشر أثناء فترة حكمها معه.
في ذلك الوقت كانت روما وصية على عرش المملكة المصرية وزحف "يوليوس قيصر" حاكم روما وجنوده من روما إلى مصر وراء عدوه "بومبي" الذي استنجد بملك مصر ولكن قيصر انتصر على بطليموس الثالث عشر الذي لقي حتفه هو الآخر وبذلك خلا عرش مصر للملكة كليوباترا التي أصبحت صديقة لروما.
في أعقاب ذلك أنجبت كليوباترا ابنا أطلقت عليه اسم "قيصرون" أو قيصر الصغير الذي ادعت أنه ابن يوليوس قيصر وسافرت كليوباترا في عام 46 قبل الميلاد إلى روما لتعيش هناك بدعوة من يوليوس قيصر وبعد مرور شهر واحد من زيارتها إلى روما اغتيل قيصر على يد أحد رجاله لتعود كليوباترا إلى الإسكندرية سرا.
وعقب مقتل يوليوس قيصر تنازع على حكم روما كل من "مارك أنطونيوس" والقائد "أوكتافيوس" فانحازت كليوباترا إلى جانب أنطونيوس الذي انتهى به الأمر للانتحار بعد هزيمته فتنتحر هى الأخرى بسم إحدى الحيات عام 30 قبل الميلاد.
وبوفاة كليوباترا يقوم أوكتافيوس بقتل قيصر الصغير ويصدر قرارا من خمس كلمات يعلن فيه ضم مصر إلى المملكة الرومانية وانتهاء عصر البطالمة في مصر*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> واضح ان الفرق مابين اجابتى  واجابة  ابن  طيبة ثوانى
> 
> بقترح  حصوله  هوا  كمان على  الخمس نقاط


*لو دخلت مسابقة من يكون الصحابي الجليل هتلاقي الموقف متازم اكتر من كده
ثلاثة ايجابات و كلهم الساعة حداشر
هتعمل ايه بقي
الف مبروك لك المركز الاول*

----------


## hanoaa

كليوباترا

----------


## hanoaa

> المبدع حكيم عيون 
> مبروك كسبت معانا المركز الأول في حلقة النهاردة


1000 مبروك يا حكيم
و هارد لك يا بن طيبه
معلش
بكرة مش هاجى علشان خاطرك

----------


## قلب مصر

إضافة رائعة وتفصيل كنا ننتظره من حضرتك أخي المتميز ابن طيبة
كل الشكر لك على مجهودك الجميل
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> واضح ان الفرق مابين اجابتى  واجابة  ابن  طيبة ثوانى
> 
> بقترح  حصوله  هوا  كمان على  الخمس نقاط


ايوة زي ما قالك أخي الفاضل ابن طيبة روح شوف البهدلة اللي في مسابقة قاعة التاريخ  :hey: 
 :f2: 
شكرا لروحك الرياضية الجميلة
والنتيجة حسمت الآن

----------


## قلب مصر

هنوءة فينك !!
كويس أنك لحقتينا
ألف مبروك عليكي المركز الثالث
 :f2: 

عدلنا في نظام النقاط علشان كله يفوز معانا بنقط والكل يبقى كسبان
وخللي حبايب القاعة يفرحوا ويرمضنوا
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *بنت الزمار
> كليوباتر السابعة
> اخر ملوك الاسرة الثلاثثين " الاسرة البطلمية" او عصر البطالمة
> 
> 
> 
> اطلق عيها بنت الزمار إشتهر والدها بطليموس بالعزف على الناي وهى آخر ملوك البطالمة فى مصر وقد حكم مصر قبلها 4 ملكات من عائلتها بإسم كليو باترا لا إنها تعد أشهرهن فى التاريخ القديم قد تولت كليوباترا عرش مصر مناصفة مع شقيقها بطليموس الثالث عشر تحت وصاية مجموعة من الاعوان الأوغاد الذين كانو يجيدون فى الدسائس والإغتيالات الخاصة وقت صراع قواد روما على قيادة العالم وأطماعهم التى كانت اهمها ضم مصر والإمبراطورية الرومانية وإستغلال ثرواتها خاصة القمح حيث كانت تعد مصر إمبراطورية القمح ولم يحفظ إستغلال مصر فى تلك الآونة إلا سياسة ( كليوباترا ) بمحاولاتها لإشعال الحرب الأهلية بين قواد روما لتشغلهم عن مصر ومن هنا بدأ الصراع بين ( بومبيوس ويوليوس قيصر ) فهذا هو ما هداها إليه تفكير هذه الفتاة الجميلة المثقفة وهذة الخلفية التاريخية 
> وقد إستطاعت بذكائها هذافى الحفاظ على استغلال مصر وعلى عرشها خاصة بعد أن علمت أن شقيقها تآمر عليها وعولها فاضطرت الى اللجؤ الى يوليوس قيصر تطلب معونته ليعيد اليها سلطانها فأعجب قيصر بروح كليوباترا وذكائها وظرفها ورقتها خاصة أنها كانت بارعة الجمال فعقد صلحا بينها وبين شقيقها واشترط علها ان تكون شريكة له فى الحكم ولكن سرعان ماعاد الصراع من جديد بين الشقيقين والتحمت جيوشهما على الحدود الشرقيه لمصر 
> ولدت كليوباترا السابعة عام 69 قبل الميلاد وأصبحت ملكة في سن السابعة عشرة عقب وفاة والدها بطليموس الثاني عشر واتبعت التقاليد المصرية في ذلك الوقت بأن تزوجت أخاها بطليموس الثالث عشر أثناء فترة حكمها معه.
> ...



عزيزي / إبن طيبة

أشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة فيما يخص حياة هذه الملكة
تلك المرأة التي  صنعت بفعلها وذكائها ملحمةً ظلت باقيةً عبر التاريخ
ولاشك  أن  مشاركتك إستحضَرَت  أمامي ...
مسرحية "يوليوس قيصر"للكاتب العبقري "ويليام شيكسبير "

تحياتي
رمضان  كريم



حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]نتيجة الحلقة الأولى

الفائزة الأولى

هنوءة

5 درجات

الفائز الثاني

ابن طيبة

3 درجات

الفائز الثالث

حكيم عيون

درجة واحدة[/frame]

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> 1000 مبروك يا حكيم
> و هارد لك يا بن طيبه
> معلش
> بكرة مش هاجى علشان خاطرك


هنوووءة

لغايةدلوقتي - ومش  دايماً يعني-

كده احنا متعادلين

الحلقة  اللى فاتت كنتى الاولى ونا  التالت
والحلقة دي العكس

كفاية عليكي كده
واهتمي بالسحور شوية

وبكره تعالي :Bicycle: 

كل سنة وانتي طيبة



حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]نتيجة الحلقة الثانية

الفائز الأولى

حكيم عيون

5 درجات

الفائز الثاني

ابن طيبة

3 درجات

الفائزة الثالثة

هنوءة

درجة واحدة[/frame]

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوووءة
> 
> لغايةدلوقتي - ومش  دايماً يعني-
> 
> كده احنا متعادلين
> 
> الحلقة  اللى فاتت كنتى الاولى ونا  التالت
> والحلقة دي العكس
> 
> ...


كده ماشى يا حكيم
ماكنش العشم
عموما يا سيدى مش هاتفرق أنا و أنت واحد
حتى لو ماجيتش بكرة
إنت و ابن طيبه فيكوا البركه
و أهو كلنا واحد
كل سنه و أنت طيب

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]وللعجب العجاب النتيجة بعد الحلقة الثانية كالآتي  :Biggrin: 


هنوءة

 :good:  6 درجات  :good: 

حكيم عيون

 :good:  6 درجات  :good: 

ابن طيبة

 :good:  6 درجات  :good:  

ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين
 :f2: 



[/frame]

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> المبدع حكيم عيون 
> مبروك كسبت معانا المركز الأول في حلقة النهاردة


قلبُ مِصْر 

بشكرك على هذه المسابقة التي تتسم  بالثراء المعرفي

ويشكرك على ذكائك فى وضع الأسئلة

كل سنة وانتي طيبة

رمضان كريم



حكيم عيووون

----------


## اسكندرانى

كليوباترا 

ودى اول  5 درجات ان شاء الله 

معتز  روح قاعتك ومسابقتك  ومتجيش هنا تانى 

اختى العزيزة قلب مصر  برجاء احتساب درجة  ابن طيبة لى لانه هو اللى اقترح تعديل درجات المسابقة 

وبالتالى لا يجوز له ان يستفيد منها 

حبيبى ابن طيبه متخافش حشوفك برده بحاجة لما اكسب

----------


## ابن طيبة

> كليوباترا 
> 
> ودى اول  5 درجات ان شاء الله 
> 
> معتز  روح قاعتك ومسابقتك  ومتجيش هنا تانى 
> 
> اختى العزيزة قلب مصر  برجاء احتساب درجة  ابن طيبة لى لانه هو اللى اقترح تعديل درجات المسابقة 
> 
> وبالتالى لا يجوز له ان يستفيد منها 
> ...


جيت متاخر يا اسكندراني
و انا يا عم قاعد في قاعتي كافي خيري شري اهو
عموما لو شوية ايس كريم بالرز بلبن انا مستعد اتنازل عن الست نقاط

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 5- موعد المسابقة إن شاء الله سيكون ما بين الساعة الحادية عشرة للساععة الثانية عشرة مساءا
> 
> ما لم يتم التنويه عن تغيير الموعد



*شكرا قلب مصر*
 :f2: 
وكم هو رائع أن نري في منتدانا الحبيب
مسابقة تحترم الوقت والمواعيد
بعكس بعض المسابقات
والتي فيها بعد الجدال والنقاش والفصال
الميعاد يوم قبل الفطار ويوم بعد الفطار
طب الساعه كام قبل الفطار وبعد الفطار
آهو ده اللي مش ممكن أبدا
 :f2: 

والعزيرة سابرينا ليها موضوع أسمه
 مصر التى بخاطرى - دعوة للحلم

وأكيد حلمي في موضوعها
حيكون

لو رحت بلد ولقيت فيها ناس بتحترم الوقت والمواعيد تبقي أنت أكيد أكيد في مصــــــــــر
 


رجاء خاص
أنا من مستعملي اللاب توب
ماك بوك برو آبل ماكنتوش
والمزود بسفاري وموزيلا فاير فوكس
ولا نري أسئلة المسابقة علي الإطلاق
لأنها أكيد محاطة ببراويز
رجاء عدم وضع براويز علي الأسئلة القادمة
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## قلب مصر

> قلبُ مِصْر 
> 
> بشكرك على هذه المسابقة التي تتسم  بالثراء المعرفي
> 
> ويشكرك على ذكائك فى وضع الأسئلة
> 
> كل سنة وانتي طيبة
> 
> رمضان كريم
> ...


أشكرك أستاذ حكيم على تشجيعك الدائم
ويارب أكون عند حسن الظن دائما
رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> كليوباترا 
> 
> ودى اول  5 درجات ان شاء الله 
> 
> معتز  روح قاعتك ومسابقتك  ومتجيش هنا تانى 
> 
> اختى العزيزة قلب مصر  برجاء احتساب درجة  ابن طيبة لى لانه هو اللى اقترح تعديل درجات المسابقة 
> 
> وبالتالى لا يجوز له ان يستفيد منها 
> ...


أخي الفاضل اسكندراني  :f: 
ايه الزيارة الجميلة دي
عايزينها متبقاش زيارة فقط
عايزينها تواجد واستمرارية في المسابقة إن شاء الله
ومتنساش ميعادنا النهاردة بإذن الله من الساعة 11 : 12 يعني بعد مسابقة قاعة التاريخ بشوية 

وربنا يجمعنا دائما في الخير يارب
رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *شكرا قلب مصر*
> 
> وكم هو رائع أن نري في منتدانا الحبيب
> مسابقة تحترم الوقت والمواعيد
> بعكس بعض المسابقات
> والتي فيها بعد الجدال والنقاش والفصال
> الميعاد يوم قبل الفطار ويوم بعد الفطار
> طب الساعه كام قبل الفطار وبعد الفطار
> آهو ده اللي مش ممكن أبدا
> ...


دكتور جمال ازي حضرتك
كل سنة وأنت طيب وبخير يارب وماما عيشة طيبة وحنينة يارب

في انتظارك النهاردة إن شاء الله ما بين الساعة 11 - 12
وعلشان خاطر عيون حضرتك وكل متصفحى الفاير فوكس وسفاري المسابقة من النهاردة مش حتنزل في إطار وحتنزل بالتنسيق العادي

ويارب دايما نرى في مصر كل ما نتمنى أن نراه من أشياء ومواقف جميلة تسر العين والنفس
علشان نتباهى واحنا بنأكد للجميع أن احنا أكيد في مصر
رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثالثة
قرب قرب من كل صوب وحدب
دا احنا معانا داهية العرب
قائد ولا كل القواد
صنديد وقلبه حديد
فضله على المصري مجيد
وجات فتحته فتحة عيد
وقبل ما يفتح جاتله رسالة
وعشان عارف ايه فحواها
مرضيش يفتحها ويقراها
واما اتأكد قلبه اطمن أنه تجاوز نهر الأردن
دخل الديار المصرية وفتح الرسالة المصيرية
وقرا وتمعن في الأخبار ..........
إن كنت لسه موصلتهاش فارجع عليك الأمان
وإن كنت وصلتها فسير على بركة الرحمن
وعشان هوَّا فاتح مصر وقائدها من نصر لـ نصر
سار على بركة الرحمن وفتحها ونشر الإيمان
ومعاه مصر اتحولت 100 في المية  
ودخلت في العصور الإسلامية
عاش ومات واندفن فيها 
وبنى له جامع من أحلى ما فيها
ويا ما شالله على لمتنا وصحبتنا يوم العيد الصبحية 
واحنا رايحين نصلي  وولادنا لابسة الجلابية
وخلاص احتكم الأمر
وخلصت الفزورة يا .........  ::

----------


## nariman

*عمرو بن العاص*

----------


## ابن طيبة

عمرو بن العاص رضوان الله عيه

----------


## ابن طيبة

*السرفر الرخم بقي سبع دقليق مشغول
و ادي النتيجة
مبروك نرمين*

----------


## hanoaa

عمرو بن العاص

----------


## hanoaa

> *السرفر الرخم بقي سبع دقليق مشغول
> و ادي النتيجة
> مبروك نرمين*


هههههههههههه
هو عملها معاك
بصره
بقينا فى السيرفير سواء

----------


## قلب مصر

> *عمرو بن العاص*


ألف مبروك المركز الأول في الحلقة الثالثة يا ناريمان
نورتي المسابقة
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

> *السرفر الرخم بقي سبع دقليق مشغول*
> *و ادي النتيجة*
> *مبروك نرمين*


*فعلاً أنا استغربت اني جاوبت الأول بصراحة بس لقيت السيرفر علق بعدها على طول*

*معلش يا أستاذ معتز حضرتك الأصل أكيد* 
*أنا سعيدة اني بشارك معاكم لأول مرة*

*شكرا قلب مصر المسابقة جميلة قوي وتصفحتها كلها*
*كل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبتي*
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> عمرو بن العاص رضوان الله عيه


ألف مبروك المركز التاني يا أستاذ معتز
معلش السيرفر فعلا علق بعد ما نزلت المسابقة على طول
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> ألف مبروك المركز الأول في الحلقة الثالثة يا ناريمان
> نورتي المسابقة


أكيد نورت المسابقة
بس عملت إيه فى السيرفر
الله أعلم
مبروك يا ناريمان

----------


## قلب مصر

> عمرو بن العاص


هنوءة  :f: 

ألف مبروك المركز الثالث في الحلقة الثالثة
انا قولت برضه السيرفر قام بالواجب  :: 
معلش ملحوقة في الحلقات الجاية بإّن الله
بس تعالي من بدري 

 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوءة 
> 
> ألف مبروك المركز الثالث في الحلقة الثالثة
> انا قولت برضه السيرفر قام بالواجب 
> معلش ملحوقة في الحلقات الجاية بإّن الله
> بس تعالي من بدري


أجى من بدرى
المشكله مش فى إنى أجى
المشكله فى عمو السيرفر يخلى باله مننا

----------


## قلب مصر

> *فعلاً أنا استغربت اني جاوبت الأول بصراحة بس لقيت السيرفر علق بعدها على طول*
> 
> *معلش يا أستاذ معتز حضرتك الأصل أكيد* 
> *أنا سعيدة اني بشارك معاكم لأول مرة*
> 
> *شكرا قلب مصر المسابقة جميلة قوي وتصفحتها كلها*
> *كل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبتي*


وأنتى طيبة يا ناريمان
الله يخليكي يا يارب
ومنتظرينك معانا على طول
كل سنة وأنتى جميلة 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> أكيد نورت المسابقة
> بس عملت إيه فى السيرفر
> الله أعلم
> مبروك يا ناريمان


دا هو بس السيرفر حب يكرم ناريمان علشان أول مرة بتشرفنا في المسابقة
قام عمل حالة إغلاق تام بعد مشاركتها  :: 
ألف مبروك للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ألف مبروك المركز التاني يا أستاذ معتز
> معلش السيرفر فعلا علق بعد ما نزلت المسابقة على طول


*الله يبارك فيك اختنا قلب مصر
و الحمد لله 
و ربنا يسامح السيرفر
*

----------


## قلب مصر

> أجى من بدرى
> المشكله مش فى إنى أجى
> المشكله فى عمو السيرفر يخلى باله مننا



خلاص غني للسيرفر يا هنوءة يمكن يحن عليكوا

معلش هارد لك المرة الجاية تلحقي إن شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

كنت بعمل مهلبية جزر وبرتقان
ونسيت خالص ميعاد المسابقة

بموت في المهلبية ... أاعمل إيه بقى  

هههههههههههههههههه

إبن طيبة واضح إنه هيكسب المسابقة دي 
لو استمر يااخد المركز التاني
مبروك ياأُستاذ

قلب مصر

مسابقة جميلة وثرية بالمعلومات
برافو عليكي
دايماً مُبدعة

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]نتيجة الحلقة الثالثة

الفائزة الأولى

nariman

5 درجات

الفائز الثاني

ابن طيبة

3 درجات

الفائزة الثالثة

هنوءة

درجة واحدة[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

> كنت بعمل مهلبية جزر وبرتقان
> ونسيت خالص ميعاد المسابقة
> 
> بموت في المهلبية ... أاعمل إيه بقى  
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> إبن طيبة واضح إنه هيكسب المسابقة دي 
> لو استمر يااخد المركز التاني
> ...


مبدعنا المتميز حكيم عيون
فينك ...
ألف هنا وشفا المهلبية 
بس بالجزر والبرنقان ... حضرتك متأكد أنها مهلبية  ::nooo::  مش حاجة تانية يعني  :: 
على العموم بالهناء والشفاء 
وفي انتظارك الحلقة القادمة من بدري بإذن الله
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> دا هو بس السيرفر حب يكرم ناريمان علشان أول مرة بتشرفنا في المسابقة
> قام عمل حالة إغلاق تام بعد مشاركتها 
> ألف مبروك للجميع


لو هو ده بس السبب 
يبقى مافيش مشكلة
و نورتى يا ناريمان بس إرحمى
مش هايبقى هنا و هناك و فى كل مكان

----------


## hanoaa

> خلاص غني للسيرفر يا هنوءة يمكن يحن عليكوا
> 
> معلش هارد لك المرة الجاية تلحقي إن شاء الله


شكلى كده هاعملها
بس تفتكرى أغنى له إيه
سرفرونى و باين فى عينيهم
و لا أغنيله إيه
مش فى بالى حاجة دلوقت
نبقى نفكرله

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]النتيجة النهائية بعد الحلقة الثالثة

الفائز الأول

ابن طيبة

9  درجات

الفائزة الثانية

هنوءة

7  درجات

الفائز الثالث

حكيم عيون 

6 درجات

الفائزة الرابعة

nariman

5 درجات

وألف مبروك للجميع



[/frame]

----------


## hanoaa

> كنت بعمل مهلبية جزر وبرتقان
> ونسيت خالص ميعاد المسابقة
> 
> بموت في المهلبية ... أاعمل إيه بقى  
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> إبن طيبة واضح إنه هيكسب المسابقة دي 
> لو استمر يااخد المركز التاني
> ...


مهلبية إيه
إيه الحاجات الغريبه دى
بس حضرتك كده مع المثل إللى بيقول ........

----------


## قلب مصر

> شكلى كده هاعملها
> بس تفتكرى أغنى له إيه
> سرفرونى و باين فى عينيهم
> و لا أغنيله إيه
> مش فى بالى حاجة دلوقت
> نبقى نفكرله


حلوة قوي سرفروني وباين في عنيهم  ههههههههههههه  :Roll2: 
ممكن تغنيله السيرفر هنج وانا احايله بأيه  :: 
ربنا يسعدك يا هنوءة
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> مبدعنا المتميز حكيم عيون
> فينك ...
> ألف هنا وشفا المهلبية 
> بس بالجزر والبرنقان ... حضرتك متأكد أنها مهلبية  مش حتجة تانية يعني 
> على العموم بالهناء والشفاء 
> وفي انتظارك الحلقة القادمة من بدري بإذن الله


نعم 
أنا جيت أهو
بس لو أعرف إيه سر المهلبيه العجيبة دى
اللى واضح إن سرها باتع

----------


## hanoaa

> حلوة قوي سرفروني وباين في عنيهم  ههههههههههههه 
> ممكن تغنيله السيرفر هنج وانا احايله بأيه 
> ربنا يسعدك يا هنوءة


ربنا يخليكى يا قلب مصر
و تحت أمرك دايما أى حاجة عايزة تغنيلها أنا فى الخدمة

----------


## قلب مصر

عمرو بن العاص..داهية العرب وفاتح مصر

 

عمرو بن العاص بن وائل السهمي قائد إسلامي عظيم تمتع بعقلية قيادية مميزة، بالإضافة لدهاء وذكاء مكنه من اجتياز العديد من المعارك والفوز بها، أعلن إسلامه في العام الثامن للهجرة مع كل من خالد بن الوليد وعثمان بن طلحة، وفي الإسلام كان ابن العاص مجاهداً وبطلاً، يرفع سيفه لنصرته، عندما أعلن إسلامه قال عنه رسول الله "صلى الله عليه وسلم" { أسلم الناس وآمن عمرو بن العاص }.


لقب "بداهية العرب" لما عرف عنه من حسن تصرف وذكاء، فما كان يتعرض إلى أي مأزق حتى كان يتمكن من الخروج منه، وذلك بأفضل الحلول الممكنة، فكان من أكثر رجال العرب دهاء وحيلة.    


حياته

   ولد عمرو بن العاص في الجاهلية والده هو العاص بن وائل أحد سادة العرب في الجاهلية، شرح الله صدره للإسلام في العام الثامن من الهجرة، ومنذ ذلك الحين كرس عمرو حياته لخدمة المسلمين فكان قائد فذ تمتع بذكاء ودهاء كبير، قام الرسول "صلى الله عليه وسلم" بتوليته قائداً على الكثير من البعثات والغزوات، فكان احد القادة في فتح الشام ويرجع له الفضل في فتح مصر.

قبل الإسلام

    قبل أن يعلن عمرو بن العاص إسلامه كانت له إحدى المواقف مع النجاشي حاكم الحبشة والذي كان قد هاجر إليه عدد من المسلمون فراراً بدينهم من المشركين واضطهادهم لما عرف عن هذا الحاكم من العدل، ولكن قام المشركون بإرسال كل من عمرو بن العاص - كان صديقاً للنجاشي - وعبد الله بن ربيعة بالهدايا العظيمة القيمة إلى النجاشي من أجل أن يسلم لهم المسلمين الذين هاجروا ليحتموا به، فرفض النجاشي أن يسلمهم لهم دون أن يستمع من الطرف الأخر وهم المسلمين ولما استمع لهم رفض أن يسلمهم إلى عمرو وصاحبه.


قال له النجاشي ذات مرة : يا عمرو، كيف يعزب عنك أمر ابن عمك؟ فوالله إنه لرسول الله حقًا، قال عمرو: أنت تقول ذلك؟ قال: أي والله، فأطعني، فخرج عمرو من الحبشة قاصدًا المدينة، وكان ذلك في شهر صفر سنة ثمان من الهجرة، فقابله في الطريق خالد بن الوليد وعثمان بن طلحة، وكانا في طريقهما إلى النبي "صلى الله عليه وسلم" فساروا جميعًا إلى المدينة، وأسلموا بين يدي رسول الله، وكان النجاشي قد أعلن إسلامه هو الأخر.

 قال عمرو بن العاص عندما جعل الله الإسلام في قلبي أتيت النبي فقلت: ابسط يمينك فلأبايعك، فبسط يمينه، قال فقبضت يدي، فقال: مالك يا عمرو؟  قلت: أردت أن أشترط، قال: تشترط بماذا؟، قلت: أن يغفر لي، قال: أما علمت أن الإسلام يهدم ما كان قبله؟ وأن الهجرة تهدم ما كان قبلها؟ وأن الحج يهدم ما كان قبله؟، وما كان أحد أحب إلى من رسول الله "ولا أجل في عيني منه، وما كنت أطيق أن أملأ عيني منه إجلالاً له، ولو سئلت أن أصفه ما أطقت، لأنني لم أكن أملأ عيني منه إجلالاً له، ولو مت على تلك الحال لرجوت أن أكون من أهل الجنة".

 عمرو قائداً حربياً

   كانت أولى المهام التي أسندت له عقب إسلامه، حينما أرسله الرسول "صلى الله عليه وسلم" ليفرق جمعاً لقضاعة يريدون غزو المدينة، فسار عمرو على سرية "ذات السلاسل" في ثلاثمائة مجاهد، ولكن الأعداء كانوا أكثر عدداً، فقام الرسول "صلى الله عليه وسلم" بإمداده بمائتين من المهاجرين والأنصار برئاسة أبي عبيدة بن الجراح وفيهم أبو بكر وعمر، وأصر عمرو أن يبقى رئيساً على الجميع فقبل أبو عبيدة، وكتب الله النصر  لجيش المسلمين بقيادة عمرو بن العاص وفر الأعداء ورفض عمرو أن يتبعهم المسلمون، كما رفض حين باتوا ليلتهم هناك أن يوقدوا ناراً للتدفئة، وقد برر هذا الموقف بعد ذلك للرسول حين سأله انه قال " كرهت أن يتبعوهم فيكون لهم مدد فيعطفوا عليهم، وكرهت أن يوقدوا ناراً فيرى عدوهم قلتهم " فحمد الرسول الكريم حسن تدبيره.

بعد وفاة الرسول "صلى الله عليه وسلم" وفي خلافة أبي بكر "رضي الله عنه"، قام بتوليته أميراً على واحداً من الجيوش الأربعة التي اتجهت إلى بلاد الشام لفتحها، فانطلق عمرو بن العاص إلى فلسطين على رأس ثلاثة ألاف مجاهد، ثم وصله مدد أخر فأصبح عداد جيشه سبعة ألاف، وشارك في معركة اليرموك مع باقي الجيوش الإسلامية وذلك عقب وصول خالد بن الوليد من العراق بعد أن تغلب على جيوش الفرس، وبناء على اقتراح خالد بن الوليد تم توحيد الجيوش معاً على أن يتولى كل قائد قيادة الجيش يوماً من أيام المعركة، وبالفعل تمكنت الجيوش المسلمة من هزيمة جيش الروم في معركة اليرموك تحت قيادة خالد بن الوليد، وعمرو بن العاص وأبو عبيدة بن الجراح وغيرهم وتم فتح بلاد الشام، انتقل بعد ذلك عمرو بن العاص ليكمل مهامه في مدن فلسطين ففتح منها غزة، سبسطية، ونابلس ويبني وعمواس وبيت جيرين ويافا ورفح.

كان عمر بن الخطاب "رضي الله عنه" إذا ذُكر أمامه حصار "بيت المقدس" وما أبدى فيه عمرو بن العاص من براعة يقول: لقد رمينا "أرطبون الروم" "بأرطبون العرب".

فتح مصر


 مسار فتح مصر   

    بعد أن توالت انتصارات وفتوحات عمرو بن العاص في الشام، توجه نظره إلى مصر، فرغب في فتحها فأرسل إلى الخليفة ليعرض عليه الأمر وكان حينها عمر بن الخطاب متولياً الخلافة، وبعد تفكير وتردد أقتنع عمر بن الخطاب بفكرة عمرو.

وبالفعل قام ابن العاص بإعداد العدد والعتاد من أجل التوجه لفتح مصر فسار على رأس جيش مكون من أربعة ألاف مقاتل فقط، ولكن بعد أن قام الخليفة باستشارة كبار الصحابة في الأمر رأوا ألا يدخل المسلمين في حرب قاسية، وقام عمر بن الخطاب بكتابة رسالة إلى عمرو بن العاص جاء فيها " إذا بلغتك رسالتي قبل دخولك مصر فارجع، و إلا فسر على بركة الله"، وحين وصل البريد إلى عمرو بن العاص وفطن إلى ما في الرسالة، فلم يتسلمها حتى بلغ العريش، فاستلمها وفضها ثم سأل رجاله: انحن في مصر الآن أم في فلسطين؟،  فأجابوا : نحن في مصر ، فقال : إذن نسير في سبيلنا كما يأمر أمير المؤمنين".

توالت انتصارات عمرو فدخل بجيشه إلى مدينة الفرما والتي شهدت أول اشتباك بين الروم والمسلمين، ثم فتح بلبيس وقهر قائدها الروماني ارطبون الذي كان قائداً للقدس وفر منها، وبعد أن وصل المدد لجيش عمرو تابع فتوحاته لأم دنين، ثم حاصر حصن بابليون حيث المقوقس حاكم مصر من قبل هرقل، لمدة سبعة أشهر وبعد أن قبل المقوقس دفع الجزية غضب منه هرقل واستدعاه إلى القسطنطينية ونفاه، فأنتهز المسلمون الفرصة وهاجموا حصون بابليون مما اضطر الروم إلى الموافقة على الصلح ودفع الجزية.

توالت فتوحات عمرو بن العاص بعد ذلك في المدن المصرية الواحدة تلو الأخرى حتى بلغ أسوار الإسكندرية فحاصرها وبها أكثر من خمسين ألفاً من الروم، وخلال فترة الحصار هذه مات هرقل وجاء أخوه بعده مقتنعاً بأن لا أمل له في الانتصار على المسلمين، فأستدعى المقوقس من منفاه  وكلفه بمفاوضة المسلمين للصلح.

وجاءت عدد من البنود في اتفاقية الصلح هذه منها: أن تدفع الجزية عن كل رجل ديناران ماعدا الشيخ العاجز والصغير، وأن يرحل الروم بأموالهم ومتاعهم عن المدينة، وأن يحترم المسلمون حين يدخلونها كنائس المسيحيين فيها، وان يرسل الروم مئة وخمسين مقاتلاً وخمسين من أمرائهم رهائن لتنفيذ الشروط، وقام عمرو بن العاص بإرسال رسول إلى الخليفة عمر ليبلغه بشارة الفتح، وقد مهد فتح الشام لفتح مصر وذلك بعد ما علمه الروم والأقباط من قوة  المسلمين.


عمرو حاكماً لمصر

 
 جامع عمرو بن العاص   

   قضى عمرو بن العاص في فتح مصر ثلاث سنوات، وقد استقبله أهلها بالكثير من الفرح والترحيب لما عانوه من قسوة الروم وظلمهم، وقد كانوا خير العون لعمرو بن العاص ضد الروم، وكان عمرو يقول لهم: يا أهل مصر لقد أخبرنا نبينا أن الله سيفتح علينا مصر وأوصانا بأهلها خيرا، حيث قال الرسول الكريم "صلى الله عليه وسلم": ستفتح عليكم بعدى مصر فاستوصوا بقبطها خيرا، فان لهم ذمة ورحما.


وقد كان عهد ولاية عمرو على مصر عهد رخاء وازدهار فكان يحب شعبها ويحبوه وينعموا في ظل حكمه بالعدل والحرية، وفيها قام بتخطيط مدينة الفسطاط، وأعاد حفر خليج تراجان الموصل إلى البحر الأحمر لنقل الغنائم إلى الحجاز بحراً، وانشأ بها جامع سمي باسمه وما يزال جامع عمرو بن العاص قائماً إلى الآن بمصر، وظل عمرو والياً على مصر حتى جاء عثمان على الخلافة وقام بعزله. 

اللقاء الثاني بين الروم والمسلمين

   كان الأقباط في فترة حكم الروم يعانون من قسوتهم واضطهادهم، وإجبارهم على ترك مذهبهم واعتناق المذهب الرومي، فجاءت إحدى المواقف الهامة والتي أكدت على مدى احترام المسلمين للديانات الأخرى، فقد كان للأقباط رئيس ديني يدعى بنيامين حين تعرض للقهر من الروم اضطر للفرار، وعندما علم المسلمون بالأمر بعد الفتح أرسلوا إليه ليبلغوه انه في أمان، وعندما عاد أحسنوا استقباله وأكرموه، وولوه رئاسة القبط، وهو الأمر الذي نال استحسان وإعجاب الأقباط بالمسلمين، فأحسنوا التعامل معهم.



جاءت المعركة الثانية بين المسلمين والروم بعد أن علم ملك الروم أن الحامية الإسلامية بالإسكندرية قليلة العدد، فانتهز هذه الفرصة وأرسل بثلاثمائة سفينة محملة بالجنود، وتمكن من اختراق الإسكندرية واحتلالها وعقد العزم على السير إلى الفسطاط، وعندما علم عمرو بن العاص بذلك عاد من الحجاز سريعاً وجمع الجيش من أجل لقاء الروم ودحرهم، وبالفعل تمكن عمرو من قيادة جيشه نحو النصر فكانت الغلبة لجيش المسلمين، ولم يكتفي أبن العاص بهذا بل سارع بملاحقة الروم الهاربين باتجاه الإسكندرية، وفرض عليها حصاراً وفتحها، وكسر شوكة الروم وأخرجهم منها، كما قام بمساعدة أهل الإسكندرية لاسترداد ما فقدوه نتيجة لظلم الروم والفساد الذي قاموا به أثناء فترة احتلالهم للمدينة.    


بعد معركة الإسكندرية، وأثناء خلافة عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه قام بعزل عمرو عن ولاية مصر وولي عليها عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي سرح، ثم  في عهد معاوية بن أبي سفيان عاد إليها عمرو مرة أخرى واستمر والياً عليها حتى وفاته.



الوفاة 

   كانت أخر الكلمات التي انطلقت من فمه قبل وفاته " اللهم آمرتنا فعصينا .. ونهيتنا فما انتهينا .. ولا يسعنا إلا عفوك يا ارحم الراحمين"، وقد كانت وفاة عمرو بن العاص في مصر هذه البلد التي فتحت على يديه، وشهدت أزهى عصورها عندما كان والياً عليها، فتوفى عام 43هـ.


نقلا عن موقع محيط

----------


## ابن طيبة

> كنت بعمل مهلبية جزر وبرتقان
> ونسيت خالص ميعاد المسابقة
> 
> بموت في المهلبية ... أاعمل إيه بقى  
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> إبن طيبة واضح إنه هيكسب المسابقة دي 
> لو استمر يااخد المركز التاني
> ...


*حكيم عيون تعرف ان انا زعلان منك جدا بجد

بقي عامل مهلبية اللي باموت فيها و ما تعزمنيش

لا بجد انت كده زعلتني جدا

عموما انا مستني الطبق بتاعي في رسالة علي الخاص

و متقلقش طول مورايا انت و هنوءة و ناريمان و السيرفر

هفضل محلك سر في المركز التاني

 و ربنا يستر ما ارجعش للتالت*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا لك يا أختى الغالية قلب مصر
على تلك الشخصيات الرائعة والمعلومات القيمة
أتمنى أن يسعدنى الحظ فى أن أجيب على إحدى الحلقات
وجايزتى الحقيقة فى المعلومات عن الشخصيات
 :f2:

----------


## kethara

*أختى الرقيقة

قلب منتدى أبناء مصر

تحيتى لهذة المعلومات الأكثر من رائعة
طالما لم أستطع المجيئ للمسابقة
ومحاولاتى تأتى متأخرة
هههههههههههههههههههه
يبقى هاكتفى بالمعلومات القيمة
سلمت أناملك وأختياراتك الرائعة المفيدة
تحيتى لمجهودك سيدتى الأثيرة

مع بالغ تحيتــــــى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اذا ملحقناش اى نقطة 
ياريت طبق مهلبيه بدل ما تيجى للواحد نقطة 
انا مستنى اهه

----------


## nariman

*فين حلقة النهارده ..؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman
					

فين حلقة النهارده ..؟


المسابقة يوم و يوم يا ناريمان

منتظرينك في حرب بكرة

قصدي في حلقة بكرة*

----------


## قلب مصر

ازيك يا ناريمان
احنا حلقاتنا يوم ويوم
وميعادنا بكرة إن شاء الله
رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*ان شاء الله* 

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *حكيم عيون تعرف ان انا زعلان منك جدا بجد
> 
> بقي عامل مهلبية اللي باموت فيها و ما تعزمنيش
> 
> لا بجد انت كده زعلتني جدا
> 
> عموما انا مستني الطبق بتاعي في رسالة علي الخاص
> 
> و متقلقش طول مورايا انت و هنوءة و ناريمان و السيرفر
> ...


وأنا كمان يا أستاذ معتز قولت حتوصلي صينية كنافة محشية قطايف بالمهلبية أم جزر وبرتقان
بس مفيش أي حاجة وصلت
أستاذنا المبدع حكيم عيون طب بلاش الصينية قولنا الطريقة الجهنمية  :: 
حتى نعملها للأعضاء في قاعة المطبخ  أهو برضه نكسب فيهم ثواب

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> شكرا لك يا أختى الغالية قلب مصر
> على تلك الشخصيات الرائعة والمعلومات القيمة
> أتمنى أن يسعدنى الحظ فى أن أجيب على إحدى الحلقات
> وجايزتى الحقيقة فى المعلومات عن الشخصيات


أخي الغالي أحمد ناصر أنا اللي بشكرك على زيارتك الجميلة للمسابقة
وعايزينك معانا من بكرة إن شاء الله ميعاد الحضور الساعة 11 بالليل لحد 12 بالليل
يالا متتأخرش 
لسه في شخصيات تانية كتير
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 
رمضان كريم
 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أختى الرقيقة
> 
> قلب منتدى أبناء مصر
> 
> تحيتى لهذة المعلومات الأكثر من رائعة
> طالما لم أستطع المجيئ للمسابقة
> ومحاولاتى تأتى متأخرة
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> يبقى هاكتفى بالمعلومات القيمة
> ...


أختي الحبيبة قيثارة
الله يكرمك يارب على الكلام الطيب
أيوة يا قيثارة لازم محاولاتك تيجي متأخرة علشان انتى قاعدة هناك في مسابقة احنا فين
انا شكلي حعمل خطة واغير ميعاد المسابقة واخليه في نفس وقت احنا فين
علشان انتو تيجوا هنا وانا اروح فين ؟؟ قولي انتى بقى  :: 

يالا مستنينك بكرة إن شاء الله وحاولي تيجي في الميعاد
كل الشكر ليكي على ذوقك الجميل
رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *حكيم عيون تعرف ان انا زعلان منك جدا بجد
> 
> بقي عامل مهلبية اللي باموت فيها و ما تعزمنيش
> 
> لا بجد انت كده زعلتني جدا
> 
> عموما انا مستني الطبق بتاعي في رسالة علي الخاص
> 
> و متقلقش طول مورايا انت و هنوءة و ناريمان و السيرفر
> ...


ههههههههههههههه

عزيزي / إبن طيبة

انا أكلت لغاية دلوقتى سبع أطباق مهلبية
ومع كل طبق افتكرك
وتقريبا أكلتلك تلاتة

على فكرة من أروع أانواع المهلبية اللي بحبها
مهلبية الجزر بالبرتقان
هااااايلة

ومن عجب العجاب
انك فى كل الحلقات التاني
ورغم كده في المركز الأول 
هههههههههههههههه


عموماًً نتقابل بكره في الحرب - قصدي الحلبة لالالالالا قصدي الحلقة -

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وبخير

----------


## قلب مصر

> اذا ملحقناش اى نقطة 
> ياريت طبق مهلبيه بدل ما تيجى للواحد نقطة 
> انا مستنى اهه


أخي العزيز اسكندراني كدة حضرتك حتستنى كتير
المهلبية بالحجز والدور دلوقتي واللي عايز  يسجل اسمه
والميعاد بتاعنا بكرة إن شاء الله بس تيجي بدري شوية علشان الحرب 

كل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبين
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخي العزيز اسكندراني كدة حضرتك حتستنى كتير
> المهلبية بالحجز والدور دلوقتي واللي عايز  يسجل اسمه
> والميعاد بتاعنا بكرة إن شاء الله بس تيجي بدري شوية علشان الحرب 
> 
> كل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبين


*انا جيت بكره اهه 
وبكره لسه مجاش 

اسجل اسمى فين علشان المهلبيه 

واسجل اسمى فين للحرب 


ومش حتنازل انا ابداااااااااااا عن الفوز*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> دكتور جمال ازي حضرتك
> كل سنة وأنت طيب وبخير يارب وماما عيشة طيبة وحنينة يارب
> 
> في انتظارك النهاردة إن شاء الله ما بين الساعة 11 - 12
> وعلشان خاطر عيون حضرتك وكل متصفحى الفاير فوكس وسفاري المسابقة من النهاردة مش حتنزل في إطار وحتنزل بالتنسيق العادي
> 
> ويارب دايما نرى في مصر كل ما نتمنى أن نراه من أشياء ومواقف جميلة تسر العين والنفس
> علشان نتباهى واحنا بنأكد للجميع أن احنا أكيد في مصر
> رمضان كريم


 
 :f2:  أختاه الفاضلة قلب مصر
شكرا على إهتمامكم ولكن ميعاد المسابقة لا يتماشى مع ميعاد نومى 
والمسابقة التى تتماشى معى هى مسابقة الأخ الفاضل  الأزهري المصري 
وتمنياتى للمتسابقين بالحظ السعيد 
مع العلم أنا فى صغرى كنت أحب الجغرافيا أكثر من التاريخ 
لأن التاريخ يذكرنى دائما بكثرة الدول والحضارات الأجنبية 
التى أحتلت أرضنا الغالية مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـر 
أما الجغرافيا 
فهى التى تأخذنى إلى هاواى فى المحيط الهادى 
والتى أستقر فيها أبنى الأكبر خالد 



أنهم يبتسمون أكيد معندهمشى  مشاكل فى الإنتخابات البرلمانية او الرئاسية

قبل أن يرحل خالد إلى إستراليا ليستقر فيها 




والجغرافيا التى تأخذنى إلى شلالات نياجرا على 
الحدود الكندية الأمريكية





شلالات نياجرا متجمدة فى عام 1911 م


مالى لا أرى تكدس وزحام السيارات من كل نوع أكيد أكيد أنا لست فى القاهرة واللى الجايكا اليابانية صرحت أنها محتاجة 12 خط مترو انفاق وكنا فاكرين إنهم 4 خطوط بالكتير قوووووى


 ما أجمل الجغرافيا الخالية من سيرة الإحتلال وسنينه...ملاقيش عندكم مسابقه فى الجغرافيا؟!

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *انا جيت بكره اهه 
> وبكره لسه مجاش 
> 
> اسجل اسمى فين علشان المهلبيه 
> 
> واسجل اسمى فين للحرب 
> 
> 
> ومش حتنازل انا ابداااااااااااا عن الفوز*


*كلها ست ساعات 
و بعدين انت ما عرفتش ان المهلبية خلصت من اول امبارح
حكيم عيون كان بيوزع الاطباق في قاعات الاسرة و لحقت لي طبق بالعافية
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ههههههههههههههههه
انا جيت أقرا مسابقة للتاريخ لاقيت مهلبية لاء وأية بالجزر والبرتقان كمان  :Icecream: 
والله إستمتعت جداً بمداخلات الإخوة الاعضاء ونادراً لما بقرا موضوع 8 صفحات مرة واحدة  ::rolleyes:: 
بس بجد دمكم شربات والمسابقة لطيفة جداً  :y: 
وان شاء الله هاحاول اشارك فيها بس ربنا يرحمنى من الاساتذة المرابطين فيها ومش مديين فرصة لحد  ياكل عيش  ::mm:: 

قلب مصر 

بجد مسابقة تحفة ومعلومات جميلة ومفيدة 
تسلم إيدك عليها 

 :f2:

----------


## kethara

> أختي الحبيبة قيثارة
> الله يكرمك يارب على الكلام الطيب
> أيوة يا قيثارة لازم محاولاتك تيجي متأخرة علشان انتى قاعدة هناك في مسابقة احنا فين
> انا شكلي حعمل خطة واغير ميعاد المسابقة واخليه في نفس وقت احنا فين
> علشان انتو تيجوا هنا وانا اروح فين ؟؟ قولي انتى بقى 
> 
> يالا مستنينك بكرة إن شاء الله وحاولي تيجي في الميعاد
> كل الشكر ليكي على ذوقك الجميل
> رمضان كريم


*أختى الحبيبة الرقيقة
قلب مصر

سلمت أناملك وبارك الله لكِ غاليتى
حقيقى أمس فضلت اضحك كتير من مشاركتك
كانت بمنتهى الطبيعية والتلقائية ولذلك جاءت معبرة
ودعوت لكِ كثيرا ربنا يكرمك يارب
وانا منتظرة المسابقة هنا يارب ألحق

مع تحيتـــــــى*

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الرابعة

جينالكم وف نفس الميعاد
معانا ملك من ملوك البلاد
أول ملـوك أسرته 
ما  5 آلاف سنة هيا عُمر محبته
وقُطر وقُطر يبقوا اتنين 
ومليكنا لبس التاجين
جنوب شمالنا .....وشمال جنوبنا 
دا مليكنا ألف مــا بين قلوبنا
لم الشمل وجمع الكل 
ودكتور جمال يقول محال
أدخل مسابقة مش في الجغرافيا 
أقوله اشمعنى بقى من غير آفيـا
دا في تاريخنا نقرا السبب
ونشوف حكاية ليها العجب
عن شعب مصري من 5 آلاف سنة وهوا عصري
حدد ملوكه وسنين جلوسها ع العرش محروسة من العين
وقال يا دوبك وعلشان يكفوا يحكم ملوكنا من السنين ثلاثين
تقول ... مبارك ... أقولك لسه ..... يبقاله عندنا 3 سنين 
أما مليكنا علشان محبوب 
غيروا علشانـــــه المكتوب
وكرموه وعملوله زفة صعيدية 
ما هو أصله حكم 62 سنة مصرية  
وياعيني عليه وعلى موته البشعة
اكمنه شاف في الصيد دا متعة
ما خدش باله وبعد كتير 
وحلي الصيد في عينه ومن غير تدوير
ضرب فرس البحر الكبير 
وطاشت الضربة وقتله الفرس 
ويا عيني ضاع من غير تفكير
ويالا بينا مين حيقول على اسم الملك ..............

----------


## nariman

*مينا موحد القطرين*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مينا موحد القطرين

----------


## sameh atiya

رمسيس الثاني

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مبروك ناريمان

----------


## sameh atiya

::  :: 
كان لازم أصدق جوجل ::

----------


## قلب مصر

لسه المركز الثالث  :: 
يا ترى مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## kethara

*مينا موحد القطرين*

----------


## sameh atiya

يعني هي جات على الثالث البطر وحش  :: 
ونقول مينا موحد القطرين

----------


## sameh atiya

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله يارب

----------


## قلب مصر

ونقووووول ألف مبروك للفائزين
 :f2: 

وانتظرونا بعد الفاصل وإعلان النتيجة النهائية 

رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ناريمان
 انتى كسبتى لاني بجاوب وفي ايدي طبق مهلبية

آخر طبق ...

بس برافو عليكى
لو بتحبى المهلبية هعمل حسابك
انتى وابن طيبة واسكندرانى

تحياتي

----------


## hanoaa

مينا موحد القطرين

----------


## قلب مصر

> *انا جيت بكره اهه 
> وبكره لسه مجاش 
> 
> اسجل اسمى فين علشان المهلبيه 
> 
> واسجل اسمى فين للحرب 
> 
> 
> ومش حتنازل انا ابداااااااااااا عن الفوز*


آدي الكلام الكلام 
وسجلنا اسم حضرتك ومجيتش 
ودفعنا بس رسوم زيادة وعملنا حسابك معانا وفي الآخر اتدبسنا في طبق المهلبية  :: 

يالا ملحوقة نشوفك في حلقة أول امبارح
يوووووه قصدي بعد بكرة  :: 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 
رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

يا عينى عليا
جيت متأخرة
يالا معلش بقى
مبروك للى سبق و أكل المهلبيه

----------


## قلب مصر

> أختاه الفاضلة قلب مصر
> شكرا على إهتمامكم ولكن ميعاد المسابقة لا يتماشى مع ميعاد نومى 
> والمسابقة التى تتماشى معى هى مسابقة الأخ الفاضل  الأزهري المصري 
> وتمنياتى للمتسابقين بالحظ السعيد 
> مع العلم أنا فى صغرى كنت أحب الجغرافيا أكثر من التاريخ 
> لأن التاريخ يذكرنى دائما بكثرة الدول والحضارات الأجنبية 
> التى أحتلت أرضنا الغالية مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـر 
> أما الجغرافيا 
> فهى التى تأخذنى إلى هاواى فى المحيط الهادى 
> ...


ليه بس يا دكتور جمال المسابقة مش مناسبة 
معلش تتعوض إن شاء الله
وبخصوص الجغرافيا انا رديت عليك في الفزورة ذات نفسيتها
شوفت يا دكتور جمال
من 5 آلاف سنة كان المصريين محددين أن الملوك ميستمروش في الحكم أكتر من 30 سنة حكم
علشان يفضلوا شباب على طول ومزهزين
شوفت بقى موبارك - جايه من موبايلي - مظلوم ازاي ولسه له في ذمتنا 3 سنين
يالا كله بثوابه 
في انتظارك معانا دايما يا دكتور جمال
رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *كلها ست ساعات 
> و بعدين انت ما عرفتش ان المهلبية خلصت من اول امبارح
> حكيم عيون كان بيوزع الاطباق في قاعات الاسرة و لحقت لي طبق بالعافية
> *


واضح جدا يا أستاذ معتز أن طبق المهلبية عمل عمايله وقام بالواجب وزيادة  :Eat: 

أنا لو من حضرتك آخد أرضية على شغل المركز الثاني  :: 

رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ههههههههههههههههه
> انا جيت أقرا مسابقة للتاريخ لاقيت مهلبية لاء وأية بالجزر والبرتقان كمان 
> والله إستمتعت جداً بمداخلات الإخوة الاعضاء ونادراً لما بقرا موضوع 8 صفحات مرة واحدة 
> بس بجد دمكم شربات والمسابقة لطيفة جداً 
> وان شاء الله هاحاول اشارك فيها بس ربنا يرحمنى من الاساتذة المرابطين فيها ومش مديين فرصة لحد  ياكل عيش 
> 
> قلب مصر 
> 
> بجد مسابقة تحفة ومعلومات جميلة ومفيدة 
> تسلم إيدك عليها


والله يا جيهان أنا كمان استمتعت بصحبتكم الجميلة والرائعة
وانتظرتك يا ستى وما جيتيش وراح عليكي طبق المهلبية  :mazika3: 
اخده ابن طيبة ومن ساعتها وهو مختفي في ظروف غامضة  :Lol2: 
ربنا يستر يارب 
حستناكي بعد بكرة متنسيش الميعاد وخدي بالك م المهلبية  :: 
رمضان كريم 
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

> ناريمان
> انتى كسبتى لاني بجاوب وفي ايدي طبق مهلبية 
> آخر طبق ... 
> بس برافو عليكى
> لو بتحبى المهلبية هعمل حسابك
> انتى وابن طيبة واسكندرانى 
> 
> تحياتي


 
*أيوه أنا سامعة موضوع المهلبية أم جزر* 
*واضح انها جميلة بقى لدرجة انك نسيت المسابقة* 

*ألف هنا وشفا يا أستاذ حكيم* 

*التجمع في حد ذاته مع الأسماء دي حاجه كبيرة قوي*
*مابالك مع المهلبية ومبدعها حكيم عيون* 

*شكرا يا أستاذ ..كل سنة وحضرتك طيب*
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أختى الحبيبة الرقيقة
> قلب مصر
> 
> سلمت أناملك وبارك الله لكِ غاليتى
> حقيقى أمس فضلت اضحك كتير من مشاركتك
> كانت بمنتهى الطبيعية والتلقائية ولذلك جاءت معبرة
> ودعوت لكِ كثيرا ربنا يكرمك يارب
> وانا منتظرة المسابقة هنا يارب ألحق
> 
> مع تحيتـــــــى*


الجميلة قيثارة ربنا يسعدك يا حبيبتي
وسعيدة قوي بمشاركتك معانا المسابقة 
ومستنينك على طول 
مع أرق تحياتي 
رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *مينا موحد القطرين*


أيوة كدة يا ناريمان أعز الإصرار على النجاح
ألف مبروك يا قمر
ودايما من الآوائل إن شاء الله

شوفتوا اهو ناريمان أخدت المركز الأول 
ومن غير مهلبية بالجزر والبرتقان  ::p: 

في انتظارك معانا دايما
رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> مينا موحد القطرين


مبدعنا الغالي حكيم عيون مبدع المهلبية أم الجزر والبرتقان
ألف مبروك المركز الثاني في حلقتنا
وتقريبا كدة أخونا الغالي ابن طيبة بيحضر مُحضر 
وجايلك علشان أرضية المركز الثاني اللي اتاخدت منه بعد ثبات 3 حلقات 
ابقى ادي المحُضر  طبق مهلبية  :: 
ألف ألف مبروك 
وفي انتظار متابعتك معانا دايما
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> رمسيس الثاني


يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
أخي العزيز سامح عطية بجلالة قدره عندنا 
دا ايه النور دا كله 

بس تعالى بقى قولي  :Ranting2: 
انت بتسأل عن مين 
رمسيس الثاني ولا السابع  :Huh: 
طب كان ساكن في أنهي دور بالظبط  ::xx:: 

والله يا سامح سعيدة بوجودك معانا
وفي انتظارك دايما 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> كان لازم أصدق جوجل


أيوة الحج جوجل مكانش بيضحك عليك  :X: 




> يعني هي جات على الثالث البطر وحش 
> ونقول مينا موحد القطرين


شوفت بقى البطر وحش ازاي
اديك قعدت تتفلسف لحد ما راح منك المركز الثالث 
وكتبت وقولت لسه المركز الثالث وبرضه مفيش فايدة
يالا خيرها في غيرها إن شاء الله




> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله يارب


ههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش تتعوض يا أستاذ سامح باشا 
ونشوفك بعد بكرة في نفس الميعاد إن شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *مينا موحد القطرين*


قيثارتنا الجميلة
ألف مبروك فوزك معانا بالمركز الثالث في حلقة النهاردة
مبروك انضمامك لفريق الفايزين
في انتظارك معانا دايما إن شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> مينا موحد القطرين





> يا عينى عليا
> جيت متأخرة
> يالا معلش بقى
> مبروك للى سبق و أكل المهلبيه


معلش يا هنوءة خيرها في غيرها إن شاء الله
وتتعوض يا قمراية الحلقات الجاية
بس تعالي من بدري 
اتفقنا 
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

كدة تبقى قيثارة دخلت معانا في معركة المهلبية

مبروك أول طبق ياقيثارة

إن شاء الله بكره هعمل مهلبية المانجة

مش ممكن ...
ولا أروع من كده مهلبية

مهلبية المانجة بتحقق مراكز متقدمة
غير مهلبية الجزر بالبرتقان خااااالص

مبروك ياقيثارة
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة

----------


## hanoaa

> معلش يا هنوءة خيرها في غيرها إن شاء الله
> وتتعوض يا قمراية الحلقات الجاية
> بس تعالي من بدري 
> اتفقنا


و الله أنا مانا عارفه أعمل إيه
بجى بدرى
بس فى ناس بتبقى بايته
أعمل فيهم إيه مش عارفه

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]نتيجة الحلقة الرابعة 

الفائزة الأولى

nariman

5  درجات

الفائز الثاني

حكيم عيون

3  درجات

الفائزة الثالثة

قيثارة 

درجة واحدة

وألف ألف مبروك للفائزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 



[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]النتيجة النهائية بعد الحلقة الرابعة

nariman

10  درجات

حكيم عيون 

9 درجات

ابن طيبه

9  درجات

هنوءة

7 درجات

قيثارة

درجة واحدة


وألف مبروك للجميع

 :f2: 



[/frame]

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> واضح جدا يا أستاذ معتز أن طبق المهلبية عمل عمايله وقام بالواجب وزيادة 
> 
> أنا لو من حضرتك آخد أرضية على شغل المركز الثاني 
> 
> رمضان كريم


قلب مصر

الكلام ده انا المقصود بيه طبعا ههههههههههههههه

بس على فكرة
إبن طيبة هوا اللى طلب المهلبية
وكان زعلان منى جدا انى مااعملتش حسابه فى طبق
ورغم انه عارف ان مهلبية الجزر بالبرتقان بتخلى الواحد ينسى انما كاان مصمم
وانا عملت اللى عليا
ومن ساعتها مش عارف ايه اللى حصل
مهلبية الجزر بالبرتقان بتخلى الوااحد ينسى
ماكنتش اعرف انها بتخلى الواحد يختفى
ههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## قلب مصر

> و الله أنا مانا عارفه أعمل إيه
> بجى بدرى
> بس فى ناس بتبقى بايته
> أعمل فيهم إيه مش عارفه


ههههههههه
خلاص تعالي باتي انتى كمان في الموضوع

خدي بالك ناريمان ما شاء الله 
جابت الجميع وتربعت على المركز الأول في يومين  :hey: 
يعني طالعة بسرعة الصاروخ ومبيهمهاش موضوع المهلبية دا  :Roll2: 
يالا سخني من دلوقتي لحد بعد بكرة  :: 
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> يا عينى عليا
> جيت متأخرة
> يالا معلش بقى
> مبروك للى سبق و أكل المهلبيه


هنوووءة

د المهلبية دى مشكلة هههههههههههههه
أكلتها ونسيت المسابقة أصلاً
وابن طيبة أكلها واختفى

اناا بُكره هعمل مهلبية المانجة
وربناا يستر بقى
أاعمل حسابك فى طبق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بتحقق مراكز متقدمة جداً
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

تجرى أحداث هذه القصة في ذلك العهد القديم الذي أطلق عليه علماء التاريخ اسم (العصر العتيق). وهو يشمل الأسرتين الأولى والثانية من تاريخ مصر القديم . والملك مينا بطل هذه القصة هو أول ملك في تاريخ الأسرة الأولى، ويرجع إليه الفضل في توحيد البلاد ودفعها إلى مدارج الرقى والتقدم. وقد أعقبه في حكم البلاد عدة ملوك ساعدوا بجهودهم في تدعيم الوحدة وتثبيت أركان الدولة الجديدة، ومن أشهر هؤلاء الملوك: الملك (عحا) ومعناه المحارب، والملك (جِرْ) الذي اشتهر بنشاطه الحربي واهتمامه بالفنون، وقد أعقبه في الحكم الملك (زر) والملك (سَمَرْخِت). أما ملوك الأسرة الثانية فأشهرهم الملك (حتب سخموى) و (كاكاو) و(نتريمو) و(سخم أيب) والملك (خع سخم)، وقد اشتركوا جميعا في المحافظة على حدود مصر من غارات الليبيين والنوبيين، كما ساهموا في تدعيم وحدة البلاد.

قصة الملك مينا 



الزمان : عام 3200 قبل مولد المسيح ، أي منذ أكثر من خمسة آلاف سنة. المكان: قصر الملك مينا في مدينة (ثنى) بالقرب من "أبيدوس" (البلينا الحالية مركز سوهاج) جلس الملك مينا على عرشه ذات يوم وقد التف حوله أمراء مقاطعات مصر الجنوبية، وكذلك رؤساء الجيش وكبار رجال الدولة، وأخذوا جميعا يتجاذبون أطراف الحديث، إلى أن بدأ الملك حديثه قائلا: إنني سعيد بكم أيها الرفاق وقد التففتم جميعا حول عرشي، بعد أن ساد بيننا الوئام وأحاط بنا السلام، ومضت إلى غير رجعة تلك الفترة العصيبة التي قضيناها في حروب ومشاحنات، حتى ألف الله بين قلوبنا وأصبحنا نحن أهل الجنوب أمة واحدة، وقد جعلتموني ملكا عليكم، ووضعتم على رأسي تاج الوجه القبلي الأبيض، ثم منحتموني الاسم الملكي (نادمر) لذي أصبح علما علي، وإني لقاء هذا الوفاء سأكون أهلا لثقتكم، كما أني سأعمل جاهدا على استكمال وحدة البلاد بضم إقليم الدلتا الشمالي إلى مملكتنا، حتى نصبح دولة واحدة عظيمة الشأن مرهوبة الجانب. وهنا تقدم إليه أمير مقاطعة طيبة واستأذن يقول: إن هذا هو أملنا فيك أيها الزعيم، فقد جئتنا ونحن إمارات متشاحنة، ومقاطعات متنافرة، يأكل كبيرنا صغيرنا، ويستبد قوينا بضعيفنا، فأصلحت ما بيننا، وألفت بين قلوبنا، وأصبحنا بنعمة الله أمة واحدة، فلا عجب بعد ذلك أن جعلنا منك زعيما لنا، وملكا على أقاليم الصعيد جميعا. واستأنف قائد بعدما استأذن قائلا: وإننا بقوة الإله الأعظم ، وبمساندة جيشكم العظيم ، وإخلاص شعبكم الوفي، سوف نضع بإذنه تعالى تاج الوجه البحري الأحمر فوق رأسكم في القريب العاجل: فضحك الملك مسرورا وقال : شكرا لله ولك أيها قائد الباسل ، ولكن هل قدر لك أن شاهدت ذلك التاج الأحمر من قبل؟؟

مملكة الشمال 
فرد عليه القائد قائلا: نعم يا مولاي، فقد ذهبت في العام الماضي إلى مملكة الشمال لزيارة بعض أقاربي هناك، وقد هالني وحز في نفسي ما رأيته من فرقة بين أهل البلد الواحد، وكيف كان أمراؤها يتشاحنون ويتقاتلون في السر والعلن وللاستئثار بالسلطة وقد زيف الزعامة أمير منهم يدعي (واع شي)، أو كما يسمونه في بعض الأحيان (واش)، كان أميرا لمقاطعة الخطاف، ثم اتخذ لنفسه الألقاب الملكية، ووضع على رأسه التاج الأحمر الذي كان على شكل هاون أحمر اللون، يعلوه من الخلف قضيب عمودي غرس فيه عند منبته عود مائل ينتهي بالتفاف حلزوني، على عكس تاجنا الأبيض الذي يشبه الخوذة الأسطوانية البيضاء، التي تضيق عند قمتها لكي تنتهي بانتفاخ كروي. كانوا يعتقدون يا مولاي بحماية إلهة على هيئة ثعبان (صل) تدعى وازيت الحمراء، كما اتخذوا من نبات البردي شعارا لهم، تشبها بنا عندما اتخذنا من نبات اللوتس شعارا لنا هنا في الجنوب، وقد اتخذ ذلك الملك الدعى في الشمال لقب صاحب النحلة التي تمثل الشمال، تشبها بجلالتكم عندما اتخذتم لقد صاحب نبات البوص الذي يمثل الجنوب. أما عاصمتهم فهي مدينة (بو) في إقليم بوتو (عند تل الفراعين الحالية مركز دسوق). وعندما انتهى القائد من حديثه بدأ الاهتمام جليا على وجه الملك (مينا) وعلق يقول : تلك معلومات قيمة أيها القائد العظيم، ولكنك لم تخبرنا عن طريقة الحكم هناك، وشعور الشعب نحو حكامه الظالمين. فرد عليه القائد قائلا: إن مملكة الدلتا في الشمال يا مولاي مازالت مقسمة إلى عدد من المقاطعات (المديريات)، كما كانت الحال عندنا قبل حكم جلالتكم، ويحكم كل مقاطعة أمير، وكان الأمراء يتنازعون السلطة فيما بينهم، حتى شاعت الفرقة وساد الظلم ودبت الفوضى وعم الفساد أرجاء البلاد. ولما استشعر الشعب ظلم حكامه، أخذ من خلال شكواه يتطلع إلينا لإنقاذه، وإني لأعتقد يا مولاي أن الوقت قد حان، لأن تقودنا حتى ننقذ من العذاب إخوانا لنا في الشمال طال انتظارهم ليوم الخلاص، وعندئذ سيتحقق على يديك فضل اتحاد البلاد، وتوحيد إدارتها، وإزالة الفرقة بينها، بمساعدة جيشك الباسل الذي أصبح على أهبة الاستعداد، بعد أن اكتملت له عناصر القوة بانضمام زهرة شباب الجنوب إليه، بعد أن تم تدريبهم على أحدث فنون القتال ، وتزويدهم بأقوى الأسلحة والعتاد، من رماح وبلط وأقواس وسهام، ولا ينقصهم يا مولاي إلا إشارة من جلالتكم لينطلقوا كالأسود الكواسر، يحطمون الحكم الفاسد في الشمال، ويرفعون عن كاهل إخوانهم نير الظلم و الطغيان، ويبسطون سلطانك على بلاد الدلتا في الشمال، ويضعون على رأسك التاج المشترك، وبهذا تنضم إلينا مملكة الدلتا التي تعتبر أهميتها للدولة بمثابة الرأس من الجسد.

درس من الماضي 
ابتسم الملك مينا في سرور، وظهرت علامات الرضى على وجهه المشرق، ثم وجه حديثه للجمع الحاشد حوله:هذه هي الحقيقة أيها الأمراء والقواد، فإني لم أشك لحظة واحدة في قوة جيشي ومضاء عزيمته، وبسالة ضباطه وجنوده، وكفاية تدريبهم، وكمال سلاحهم وعتادهم، ولكني أردت أن أتأكد من كل خطوة أخطوها، وأن أعمل لكل شيء حسابه، وأن أستفيد من دروس الماضي، فلا يحدث لي ما حدث لجدي العظيم الملك العقرب ، الذي حاول من قبلي توحيد البلاد، فأعد جيشا عظيما ودفع به إلى الشمال ، وانتصر فعلا في بعض المواقع، واستولى على كثير من المقاطعات، ولكنه توفي قبل أن يسيطر على الدلتا بأكملها فعادت الفرقة إلى البلاد، ولكني عزمت بمشيئة الآلهة أن يكون النصر حاسما هذه المرة، وأن يكون الاتحاد الشامل هو غايتنا، وسوف أخبركم عما قريب عن موعد تحرك جيشنا الباسل في طريقه إلى حرب مقدسة، هدفها توحيد أرضنا الطيبة ووطننا العزيز.

غزو أراضي الشمال 
ولم ينقض على ذلك عدة شهور حتى كان أهبة الاستعداد، و في اليوم الموعود خرج هذا الجيش من العاصمة ، وقد انتظمت صفوفه، وشرعت أسلحته في أيدي جنوده البواسل، يتقدمهم حملة الأعلام وضاربو الطبول نافخو الأبواق، وكان الملك مينا يسير على رأس جيشه في عظمة وجلال، ومرتديا ملابس الحرب، وقد حمل في يده بلطة ثقيلة الوزن يلمع الموت في نصلها، بينما كان يرد بيده الأخرى على تحيات شعبه الذي احتشد على جانبي الطريق من الصباح الباكر، ليحي قائده البطل، وجيشه المظفر الذي خرجت جحافله إلى أكرم غاية وأنبل قصد، لتطهر أرض الشمال من الفساد، وتحرر أهله من ظلم الحاكمين ، وتوحد شطري الوادي جنوبه وشماله في دولة عظمى يسودها النظام، ويعمها السلام. وعندما أصبح الجيش خارج المدينة، أمر الملك بتقسيمه إلى فرقتين، ركبت إحداهما النيل في مراكب خاصة كانت قد أعدت لها من قبل، بينما سارت الفرقة الأخرى في محاذاة النيل وعلى مرمى البصر من الأولى، واتجهوا جميعا شمالا في طريقهم إلى مملكة الدلتا. وما إن وصلت أنباء قدوم الجيش إلى حكام الشمال، حتى استبد بهم الجزع، وتملكهم الخوف، واجتمعوا لمدارسة الموقف رغم ما بينهم من خصومة ونزاع، ووضعوا فلول جيوشهم تحت إمرة (واش) أمير مقاطعة الخطاف، الذي أسرع على رأس هذا الجيش ليلتقي بالملك "مينا" عند الحدود الفاصلة بين المملكتين.

المعركة 
وعندما التقى الجمعان، أمر الملك مينا جنوده بالهجوم، بينما كان في مقدمتهم يحمل درعا ثقيلا بيده اليسرى، وقد رفع بيده اليمنى بلطة كبيرة كان يوزع بها الموت على أعدائه، واندفع ضباطه وجنوده من خلفه وهم يصرخون صرخات الحرب، وقد شرعوا في أيديهم رماحهم وقسيهم، حتى أنزلوا الرعب في صفوف جيش الشمال، الذي اخذ يتقهقر بغير نظام، عندئذ شق الملك مينا طريقه بين أعدائه ، إلى أن وصل إلى رئيسهم (واش)، وضربه ضربة أطاحت بسلاحه، فركع على ركبتيه يطلب الرحمة، فأمسكه الملك من ناصيته، وسدد إليه ضربة من بلطته أجهزت عليه. وما كاد جنود العدو وضباطه يرون مصرع قائدهم، حتى فروا لا يلوون على شيء، وهكذا انهزم الأعداء، وانتصر جيش الجنوب، وانفتح أمامه الطريق لإخضاع أقاليم الدلتا في دولة عظيمة موحدة.

اتحاد القطرين 
بذلك النصر تحقق أمل الملك مينا، وأصبحت مصر دولة واحدة قوية، ذات جيش واحد وحاكم واحد، واتحد القطران بعد طول فرقة، وتلاقى الشعبان بعد طول بعاد. ثم أراد الملك مينا أن يرضى أهل الشمال ويزيل من نفسهم مرارة الهزيمة، فأمر أن تسير الأمور في كل إقليم وفق تقاليده وعاداته، وخصص لكل من القطرين وزارة وإدارة مستقلة، إحداهما للشمال والأخرى للجنوب، بينما الملك يرأس بنفسه جهاز الحكم ويديره من قصره. ثم أخذ الملك مينا بعد ذلك في زيارة الأقاليم إقليما إقليما، فكان يعزل الحكام الظالمين ويعين غيرهم من أهل الأقاليم، وكان يستمع بنفسه إلى مطالب الشعب ويعمل على تحقيقها، فكان يقابل بالترحاب أينما حل.

زيارة مقاطعة سايس 
وفي رحاله وطوافه وصل إلى مقاطعة "سايس"، وهي المقاطعة الخامسة في الوجه البحري، وكان أميرها من سلالة فراعنة مصر الأقدمين، رجلا صالحا عادلا حكيما محبوبا. وكان وصول الملك مينا لهذه المقاطعة من أسعد أيامها، إذ خرج الشعب عن بكرة أبيه لاستقبال البطل الفاتح منقذ البلاد وموحد أراضيها، وقضى أفراد الشعب ليلتهم في الطرقات يرقصون ويغنون في انتظار تشريف الملك الزائر، وكان على رأسهم حاكم وعظماء المقاطعة. وما كاد موكب الملك يقترب من المدينة حتى ارتفعت الهتافات إلى عنان السماء، ممتزجة بأصوات الموسيقى وغناء أفراد الشعب. وتقدم أمير "سايس" من الملك مرحبا، داعيا إياه إلى قصر الضيافة، فقبل الملك شاكرا دعوته، ثم اتجه الموكب إلى القصر، وهو يشق طريقه بين جموع الشعب الفرح المهلل المتشوق إلى رؤيته.

زواج الملك مينا 
بعد أن استراح الملك مينا قليلا في قصر الضيافة ، وأبدل ثيابه، دعاه أمير "سايس" لتناول الغداء على مائدة التي حوت ألذ أنواع الطعام والشراب، وجلس الملك مسرورا يتناول غداءه الشهي، بينما أخذت الموسيقى تعزف أشجى الأنغام وأعذب الألحان، وقد تفانى حاكم سايس في إكرام الملك، حتى جعل أولاده بنين وبنات يقومون بأنفسهم على خدمته أثناء تناوله الطعام، مما أثلج قلبه وشرح صدره، وكان من بين بنات "سايس" أميرة تدعى "نبت حتب" كانت على قدر عظيم من جمال الَخلق والخُلق، كما كانت تمتاز برشاقة القدر وعذب الحديث وسرعة البديهة، مما جعل الملك مينا يعجب بها من أول نظرة ، وتمنى أن تكون زوجة له حتى يرضى أهل الشمال بعد هزيمتهم بزواجه من إحدى أميراتهم، وجعلها الوجهة الملكية إرضاء لكبريائهم وتهدئة لنفوسهم. وفي اليوم التالي طلب الملك مينا من حاكم سايس يد ابنته هذه لتكون زوجته ، فوافق الحاكم في سرور وامتنان على هذا الشرف العظيم، الذي اسبغه عليه الملك الظافر. وما إن أمر الملك بإعلان نبأ زواجه من أميرة "سايس"، حتى عمت الفرحة أرجاء البلاد ، وأقيمت فيها معالم الزينة، وبعد عدة أيام تم زواج الملك في قصر الضيافة، حيث قضى به شهرا كاملا، وقد مضت أيامه بالبهجة والمسرة، ثم أخذ يفكر في العودة إلى عاصمة ملكه القديمة.

مدينة منف 
ولكن الملك مينا رأى من الحيطة قبل أن يغادر أرض الشمال، أن يترك من ورائه حامية قوية في مكان أمين، للضرب على أيدي المتمردين المفسدين خشية ثورتهم، فقرر إنشاء مدينة جديدة يكون موقعها في مكان وسط بين المملكتين، ويستطيع أن يجعل منها معقلا لجنوده، وقاعدة لجيشه، ينزل بها كلما أراد زيارة إقليم الوجه البحري، فدعا لذلك كبار مهندسيه لاستشارتهم في اختيار موقع مناسب لها، وبعد دراستهم للأمر، وقع اختيارهم على مكان مدينة "منف" المسماة حاليا (ميت رهينة) وقد استلزم إنشاء هذه المدينة تحويل مياه النيل المندفعة إلى الشمال إلى مجرى آخر، وهو الفرع المعروف حاليا باسم (بحر يوسف)المتجه إلى واحة الفيوم، وذلك بإقامة سد عظيم على مجرى النهر جنوبي مدينة "الواسطى" ، وقد استتبع ذلك تخلف فضاء من الأرض استغل لبناء مدينة "منف" وكان أول ما بنى منها قلعة حربية أحاطتها خنادق الماء من كل جانب ما عدا ناحية الجنوب، وسماها الملك مينا بالقلعة البيضاء، ثم عاد فسماها "من نفر" أي الميناء الجميل ، ومن هذه التسمية اشتقت كلمة "منف" التي أطلق عليها اسم "منفيس" وكانت أول عاصمة للحكومة المتحدة فيما بعد.

عودة الملك إلى الجنوب 
ولما اطمأن الملك مينا على بناء قلعته الجديدة، واستتب الأمن في البلاد ، عاد مع زوجته إلى عاصمة حكمة القديمة، ودخل مدينة (ثنى) في موكب حافل دخول الظافرين، وخرجت المدينة عن بكرة أبيها تستقبل ابنها البار الذي حقق للبلاد وحدتها، وأعاد إلى ربوعها الأمن والطمأنينة، وقصد من فوره إلى قصره، وجلس في قاعة العرش يستقبل وفود المهنئين، وقد حملوا إليه الهدايا الرمزية ليعبروا بها عن صادق ولائهم ووفائهم وحبهم، وبينما يتبادل الجميع التهاني في فرح وسرور، إذا بفنان شاب يتقدم إلى الملك حاملا إليه لوحة ارتوازية جميلة الشكل، ملتمسا منه قبولها كهدية رمزية متواضعة، فشكره الملك على وفائه قائلا: أيها الفنان العظيم ما معنى النقوش التي رسمت على هديتك الرائعة؟

لوحة نارمر 
فقال الفنان على الفور: هذه يا سيدي لوحة مما يستعمل في سحق الكحل الذي يوضع في العين، وقد سجلت عليها من أعلى بالحفر البارز اسم جلالتكم الملكي، وهو "نادمر" بالهيروغليفية بين رأسي بقرتين، وقد قصدت من المرسوم على وجهها تسجيل انتصار جلالتكم على أعدائكم، فعلى أحد الوجهين مثلث جلالتكم واقفا وعلى رأسكم تاج الوجه القبلي، وأمامكم العدو راكعا، وأنتم تضربونه على أم رأسه بدبوس قتالكم، ومثلث أمامكم الصقر (حورس) وقد أحضر لكم أسرى من الدلتا، أما الوجه الآخر فقد مثلت فيه جلالتكم لابسا تاج الوجه البحري الأحمر، وبذا رمزت إلى توحيد المملكتين، بينما بسير أمام جلالتكم أربعة من حملة الأعلام يتبعهم أحد الوزراء، وأمام هؤلاء عشرة أسرى قطعت رؤوسهم ووضعت بين أقدامهم، أما في أسفل هذا الوجه فقد مثلت ثورا كرمز للقوة الكامنة في جلالتكم، يطأ بأقدامه عدوا راقدا، ويحطم بقرنيه سورة مدينة يعلوه بعض الشرفات، وهذا يعني النصر الكامل لجلالتكم. وتقبل الملك هدية الفنان العظيم شاكرا مسرورا، وأثنى على عمله الرائع وفكرته المبدعة عاطر الثناء، وأمر له بجائزة سخية، كما أمر بأن تحفظ هذه اللوحة بقاعة عرشه إحياء للفن، وذكرى لتوحيد القطرين، ومن حسن الطالع أن تظل محفوظة حتى عثر عليها أخيرا بالقرب من العرابة المدفونة (البلينا)، وهي المعروضة الآن بالدور العلوي بالمتحف المصري بالحجرة رقم 42

عيد الحب سد 
حكم الملك مينا مصر مدة اثنين وستين عاما، حارب خلالها أعداء البلاد من الليبيين والنوبيين، وردهم مدحورين، وبعد معارك انتصاره نشر العدل والسلام في ربوع البلاد، ثم وحد فرقتها، مما جعل المصريين يتفانون في حبهم له. وعندما بلغ حكمه الثلاثين عاما، تسابق الشعب في الاحتفال بهذا العيد الذي كانوا يسمونه عيد الحب، أو العيد الثلاثيني لحكمه. وقد بلغ من محبة الشعب لملكهم أن قبلوا مختارين تغيير تقليدهم بخلع الملك عندما يبلغ حكمه الثلاثين عاما، حتى لا يحكم البلاد إلا الشباب، ولكن وفاء منهم لمليكهم المحبوب "مينا" أجمع رأى الشعب على تجديد مدة حكمه، بأن تحايلوا على التقاليد القديمة وقالوا إنه يمكن بإحيائهم لهذا العيد أن يجددوا شباب الملك، ليعيد من أجلهم عهدا جديدا وحكما موفقا سعيدا. وهكذا أقيمت معالم الأفراح في أرجاء البلاد، وانتقل الملك مينا من عاصمة ملكه إلى مدينة منف حيث تمت مراسيم العيد، بأن خرج في الصباح من قصره وهو يلبس لباسا خاصا، عبارة عن إزار من الكتان الأبيض يغطي جميع جسمه من الرقبة إلى القدمين، بحيث لا يظهر منه إلا يداه، واتخذ مكانه في محفة خشبية تحت مظلة تحجب عنه حرارة الشمس، واعتلى مقعدا رائع الزخرف، وما إن استقر الملك في جلسته حتى أشار بيده، فتقدم إليه بعض أبنائه الشبان وحملوا المحفة على أكتافهم، وكان هذا إيذانا بسير الموكب الملكي في طريقه إلى المعبد حيث يقام الاحتفال الرسمي.

وفاة الملك 
وقد انتهز الملك مينا فرصة إحدى زياراته لمدينة "منف" وعزم على قضاء بعض الوقت في ممارسة هوايته المفضلة لصيد الطيور والوحوش والأسماك في أحراش الدلتا القريبة من منف. وفي أحد الأيام الصاحية الجميلة، اصطحب الملك بعض حرسه الخاص ونخبة من أصدقائه المقربين، وخرج للصيد والقنص كعادته، وأغراهم كثرة الصيد فتوغلوا في الأحراش، وابتعد الملك "مينا" عن رفاقه وحيدا. وهو يتبع أحد أفراس البحر المفترسة. وكان الملك جسورا شجاعا رغم كبر سنه، فأخذ يقترب من الفريسة شاهرا رمحه، محاولا قتلها بضربة واحدة، ولكنه أخطأ الهدف، فهجم عليه الفرس بوحشية وضراوة فقتله لساعته، بعد أن صرخ الملك صرخة مروعة تجاوبت أصداؤها بين جوانب الحرس، فأسرع الحرس والأصدقاء إلى مكان الحادث، ولكن بعد أن فات الأوان، ولكنهم قاموا بقتل فرس البحر، ثم نقلوا جثة الملك إلى قصره في مدينة "منف"، حيث قام الكهنة بتحنيط الجثة وتكفينها. وقد استغرقت هذه العملية أكثر من سبعين يوما، ثم وضعوا الجثة في تابوت حجري نقل في احتفال مهيب إلى إحدى السفن الراسية في الميناء، التي أبحرت به من فورها إلى عاصمة الملك في الجنوب، وعندما وصلت الجثة إلى المدينة حملها الكهنة إلى المعبد، حيث اجتمع الشعب الحزين لتوديع ملكه المحبوب وبطله العظيم الوداع الأخير. ثم نقلت الجثة في تابوتها الحجري على زحافة ملكية إلى الجبانة بالقرب من العاصمة عند "أبيدوس" ، حيث وضعت في القبر الذي أعده الملك لنفسه من قبل، بين تراتيل الكهنة وعويل النساء وحزن الشعب الذي فقد بموته بطلا مظفرا لا يعوض، وحاكما عظيما أعاد للبلاد وحدتها، وللأمة عزتها، ونشر بين أرجائها الأمن والسلام

----------


## nariman

> ههههههههه
> 
> خلاص تعالي باتي انتى كمان في الموضوع 
> خدي بالك ناريمان ما شاء الله 
> جابت الجميع وتربعت على المركز الأول في يومين 
> يعني طالعة بسرعة الصاروخ ومبيهمهاش موضوع المهلبية دا 
> يالا سخني من دلوقتي لحد بعد بكرة


 
*آه ياااني ..ربنا يستر* 

*ياعالم المهلبية حتعمل ايه*

----------


## kethara

> كدة تبقى قيثارة دخلت معانا في معركة المهلبية
> 
> مبروك أول طبق ياقيثارة
> 
> إن شاء الله بكره هعمل مهلبية المانجة
> 
> مش ممكن ...
> ولا أروع من كده مهلبية
> 
> ...


*أخى الفاضل حكيم عيون

كل سنة وأنت طيب ورمضان كريم
حقيقى انا كتبت الاجابة وكنت متردده لكن قلت
مش مشكلة المهم أشارك
لكن بجد مش مصدقة وفرحانه
درجة لكن لها مفعول جميل بس يارب تدوم
وطبعا انا معاكم بالمهلبية بس المانجو
لكن الجزر دى مش مضمونه خالص هى بدل قمر الدين
بجد مسابقة جميلة معطرة بروحكم الطيبة

مع تحيتــــــــى*

----------


## sameh atiya

> يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
> أخي العزيز سامح عطية بجلالة قدره عندنا 
> دا ايه النور دا كله 
> 
> بس تعالى بقى قولي 
> انت بتسأل عن مين 
> رمسيس الثاني ولا السابع 
> طب كان ساكن في أنهي دور بالظبط 
> 
> ...


*يا عم رمسيس ثاني وسابع مين السؤال بيحل نفسه أصلاً 
بس هي دماغ الصعايدة  لازم يبقوا مختلفين ، ما دام ناريمان جاوبت وحكيم عيون جاوب يبقى إيه لزمة إجابتي ، بس ما حدش قالي إني في مركز ثالث ، أنا حتى بحبه قوي 
قُطر وقُطر يبقوا قُطرين ، وأنا كنت بحب مينا وفاكر إننا أخذناه في ابتدائي وقتها ، كان راجل كويس 

على فكرة رمسيس ساكن عندنا في السادس لو عايزة أي خدمات منه أو معلومات الراجل مش هايتأخر 
أنا اللي سعيد حقيقي بوجودي معاكم* 





> شوفت بقى البطر وحش ازاي
> اديك قعدت تتفلسف لحد ما راح منك المركز الثالث 
> وكتبت وقولت لسه المركز الثالث وبرضه مفيش فايدة
> يالا خيرها في غيرها إن شاء الله


*
أيوة عملت نفسي صعيدي 
قلتي متأخر إني في مركز ثالث*




> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> معلش تتعوض يا أستاذ سامح باشا 
> ونشوفك بعد بكرة في نفس الميعاد إن شاء الله


*يا عم ولا هاتشوف تعويض حتى 
النحس نحس وهايفضل نحس*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مبدعنا الغالي حكيم عيون مبدع المهلبية أم الجزر والبرتقان
> ألف مبروك المركز الثاني في حلقتنا
> وتقريبا كدة أخونا الغالي ابن طيبة بيحضر مُحضر 
> وجايلك علشان أرضية المركز الثاني اللي اتاخدت منه بعد ثبات 3 حلقات 
> ابقى ادي المحُضر  طبق مهلبية 
> ألف ألف مبروك 
> وفي انتظار متابعتك معانا دايما


*لا اختنا قلب مصر
الموضوع اكبر من كده 
حكيم عيون حط لي منوم في طبق المهلبية 
عشان ما ادخلش امبارح
عموما انا باكتب مذكرة هاقدمها للجنة المسابقات العليا في الامم المتحدة
و انا استغربت هو ليه بعت طبق المهلبية بسرعة
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *أخى الفاضل حكيم عيون
> 
> كل سنة وأنت طيب ورمضان كريم
> حقيقى انا كتبت الاجابة وكنت متردده لكن قلت
> مش مشكلة المهم أشارك
> لكن بجد مش مصدقة وفرحانه
> درجة لكن لها مفعول جميل بس يارب تدوم
> وطبعا انا معاكم بالمهلبية بس المانجو
> لكن الجزر دى مش مضمونه خالص هى بدل قمر الدين
> ...


قيثارة

بشكرك .. وبشكر روحك الطيبة
فعلا ً مهلبية الماانجة زى قمر الدين ياقيثارة
بس بدل قمر الدين بتحطي الماانجة
لالالالالالا  مش بقشرها ههههههههه

بتقطعي الماانجاية بالسكينة بالعرض وبتفضي اللى جواها
طبعاا مع تحديد االكمية اللى اانت عاوزااها
وتاكلي مهلبية الماانجة وتدعيلي
ونتايجك في المسابقة بالنص  ههههههههه
ورمضان كريم


حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *لا اختنا قلب مصر
> الموضوع اكبر من كده 
> حكيم عيون حط لي منوم في طبق المهلبية 
> عشان ما ادخلش امبارح
> عموما انا باكتب مذكرة هاقدمها للجنة المسابقات العليا في الامم المتحدة
> و انا استغربت هو ليه بعت طبق المهلبية بسرعة
> *



قلب مصر

إبن طيبة

هنوووءة

ناريمان

قيثارة

ساامح عطية

كل الاعضاء المشاركين في المسابقة

بعرض مهلبية الجزر بالبرتقان
على لجنة كيميا المسابقات العليا
ثبت أن المهلبية لاتحتوي على أأى نوع من اانوااع العقاقييير المُنومة
وبتكثييف التحاليل .. تم التأاكد من الآتي

أن مهلبية الجزر بالبرتقان لها مفعول طااقية الإخفا
لمن يتعاطاها لأول مرة ..
ودا اللى حصل مع إبن طيبة

والحُكم دلوقتي متروك - بعد االمُداولة - لأعضاء لجنة المسابقة
واللهم إني صائم
ورمضان كريم

وانتظروني مع ...

 مهلبية المانجة



حكيم عيووون

----------


## hanoaa

> قيثارة
> 
> بشكرك .. وبشكر روحك الطيبة
> فعلا ً مهلبية الماانجة زى قمر الدين ياقيثارة
> بس بدل قمر الدين بتحطي الماانجة
> لالالالالالا  مش بقشرها ههههههههه
> 
> بتقطعي الماانجاية بالسكينة بالعرض وبتفضي اللى جواها
> طبعاا مع تحديد االكمية اللى اانت عاوزااها
> ...


ماشى يا عم
جوعونا بقى
كده الدايت مش هاينفع خالص

----------


## hanoaa

> قلب مصر
> 
> إبن طيبة
> 
> هنوووءة
> 
> ناريمان
> 
> قيثارة
> ...


هههههههههههه
هو أنا كنت قلت إن فيها منوم
أنا بس  إستغربتها
يعنى حاجة مش متعودين عليها
و بعدين إيه اللى جاب سيرة الكيميا دلوقت

----------


## اسكندرانى

نداء من مديرية امن المنتدى 

لا تأكلو من مهلبيه  حكيم عيون 

المهلبيه فيها مخدر قاتل 

وقد انصر من فنصر


برجاء عدم دخول الموضوع لحين استخراج المهلبيه وفحصها بمعرفتنا 


الدخول بعد الساعة 12 مساء

----------


## ابن طيبة

> نداء من مديرية امن المنتدى 
> 
> لا تأكلو من مهلبيه  حكيم عيون 
> 
> المهلبيه فيها مخدر قاتل 
> 
> وقد انصر من فنصر
> 
> 
> ...


*اولا يا اسكندراني
انا باعترض علي نتيجة تحليل المهلبية بمعرفة حكيم عيون 

ثانيا انت جاي تطفشنا النهاردة بالذات عشان تحل انت المسابقة لوحدك

يعني انا هلاقيها من حكيم عيون و لا ناريمان و لا هنوءة و لا قيثارة و لا انت و كمان سامح عطية لابد في الدرة 
اتحسدت علي المركز التاني اهو ضاع المركز التاني و بقيت خارج المنافسة

و حكيم عيون خلص مهلبية البرتقان و طالع بمهلبية المانجة كفاية اللي حصلي من مهلبية البرتقان*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> نداء من مديرية امن المنتدى 
> 
> لا تأكلو من مهلبيه  حكيم عيون 
> 
> المهلبيه فيها مخدر قاتل 
> 
> وقد انصر من فنصر
> 
> 
> ...


إسكندراني

مهلبية المانجة جاهزة

عند أول كوبري ستانلي هتلاقي طبق ونص
ومعااهم شوكة
عشان المهلبية مااتقعش منك في البحر

والمهلبية دي بتحقق نتايج متقدمة

وشكلك هتطلع الساابع


حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

> *آه ياااني ..ربنا يستر* 
> 
> *ياعالم المهلبية حتعمل ايه*


حتعمل كل خير إن شاء الله
بس طمنيني عليكي كلتي منها ولا لسه  ::nooo:: 

 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *اولا يا اسكندراني
> انا باعترض علي نتيجة تحليل المهلبية بمعرفة حكيم عيون 
> 
> ثانيا انت جاي تطفشنا النهاردة بالذات عشان تحل انت المسابقة لوحدك
> 
> يعني انا هلاقيها من حكيم عيون و لا ناريمان و لا هنوءة و لا قيثارة و لا انت و كمان سامح عطية لابد في الدرة 
> اتحسدت علي المركز التاني اهو ضاع المركز التاني و بقيت خارج المنافسة
> 
> و حكيم عيون خلص مهلبية البرتقان و طالع بمهلبية المانجة كفاية اللي حصلي من مهلبية البرتقان*



إبن طيبة

نتايج التحليل اللى أقرها أعضاء لجنة الكيميا بالمنتدى 
وقدموا تقرير لهيئة أعضاء المسابقة
والنقض ياسيادة المحامي لم يغير بالأمر شئ
الأدلة واضحة ..
والمهلبية براءة

أماا بخصوص إسكندراني
مااتخافش منه
هوا دلوقتى على كوبرى ستانلي
معاه طبق ونص مهلبية مانجة
ومحتار يبدأ بالطبق ولا بالنص

واوعى تديله معلقة
خليه شغال بالشوكة


حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

> *يا عم رمسيس ثاني وسابع مين السؤال بيحل نفسه أصلاً 
> بس هي دماغ الصعايدة  لازم يبقوا مختلفين ، ما دام ناريمان جاوبت وحكيم عيون جاوب يبقى إيه لزمة إجابتي ، بس ما حدش قالي إني في مركز ثالث ، أنا حتى بحبه قوي 
> قُطر وقُطر يبقوا قُطرين ، وأنا كنت بحب مينا وفاكر إننا أخذناه في ابتدائي وقتها ، كان راجل كويس 
> 
> على فكرة رمسيس ساكن عندنا في السادس لو عايزة أي خدمات منه أو معلومات الراجل مش هايتأخر 
> أنا اللي سعيد حقيقي بوجودي معاكم* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مش عارفة يا أستاذ سامح باشا عم مين اللي بتكلمه
حسستني أنك بتكلم دفعتك في الجيش الشاويش مجاهد عبد الربه  :: 
كل شوية تقولي يا عم يا عم طب اغلط وقولي يا عمه ماشي كل اللي يجي م الصعايدة فايدة  ::mazika2:: 

ويا عم بص شوف المشاركة الأولى هتلاقي كل الكلام مكتوب فيها 

وسلملنا على الحاج رمسيس وحرمه السيدة حتشبسوت وجوز بنت عمتهم الأسكندر الأكبر  :Oneeye: 

يالا بقى حاول تكسر النحس وتيجي تنورنا وتاخد لك دور أول أو تاني أو تالت 
سعداء بوجودك معانا يا سامح باشا  :f:

----------


## nariman

> حتعمل كل خير إن شاء الله
> 
> بس طمنيني عليكي كلتي منها ولا لسه


 
*مش شرط ناكل بقى* 
*على حسب ما شايفة الطبق الواحد مجاله ممكن يتسع*

----------


## kethara

> قيثارة
> 
> بشكرك .. وبشكر روحك الطيبة
> فعلا ً مهلبية الماانجة زى قمر الدين ياقيثارة
> بس بدل قمر الدين بتحطي الماانجة
> لالالالالالا  مش بقشرها ههههههههه
> 
> بتقطعي الماانجاية بالسكينة بالعرض وبتفضي اللى جواها
> طبعاا مع تحديد االكمية اللى اانت عاوزااها
> ...


*أخى الفاضل حكيم عيون

طريقة سهلة جدا جدا
ألف شكر وان شاء الله أنفذها
لكن حكاية نقسم الدرجات صعب خالص
انا يادوب باقول يا هادى

مع تحيتـــــى*

----------


## hanoaa

> نداء من مديرية امن المنتدى 
> 
> لا تأكلو من مهلبيه  حكيم عيون 
> 
> المهلبيه فيها مخدر قاتل 
> 
> وقد انصر من فنصر
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه
لأ حلوة
ده علشان نلحق نجاوب بدرى بدرى
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *مش شرط ناكل بقى* 
> *على حسب ما شايفة الطبق الواحد مجاله ممكن يتسع*




ناريمان

لالالالالالالالا

كُلي من أُدَامك

إيه ده إيه ده .......
كده غرقتي هدومك
إلحقيها  ياهنوووءة
قوليلها إن ..
المهلبية بتتاكل بالمعلقة  :Icecream: 


حكيم عيووون

----------


## hanoaa

> ناريمان
> 
> لالالالالالالالا
> 
> كُلي من أُدَامك
> 
> إيه ده إيه ده .......
> كده غرقتي هدومك
> إلحقيها  ياهنوووءة
> ...


خير يا ناريمان
إنتى بتاكلى المهلبيه بإيه
هى بتتاكل بحاجة غير المعلقة
أوى تاكلى كتير لحسن ماتلحقيش تجاوبى السؤال

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يااساتر أأُستر

داا كله لابس طافية الإخفا

دا مهلبية المانجة مش هتكفى كده

وتأثيرهاهيروح

هههههههههههههه


حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الخامسة

ولا كان ملك ولاكان سلطان
دا حاكمنا عين الأعيان
طلب اللقب م الباب العالي
وطبعا خده ما هو كان غالي
خامسهم في الأسرة العلوية
اللي أصلها مش مصرية
قالك مصر دي مش عثمانية
دي لازم تكون أوربية
وابتدا عصر النهضة
اشي متاحف واشي كباري
وكمان حدائق وكمان نوادي
أول أوبرا وأول متحف وأول حديقة للحيوانات
وفي عصره فُتحت قناة من أهم الممرات
واستلف من شرقها وغربها
علشان يبنى مصر ويعلي مجدها
وكان عارف أن مصر غنية وحتقدر ترد السلفية
لكن علشان الأغلبية مش مصرية
ومش عايزين مصر تكون حضارية
عزلوه بعد ما حكم 15 سنة مصرية
وكان في حكمه فريد من نوعه حاول يطور حاول يغير 
لكن نعمل ايه بقى في حزب أعداء التغيير
اللي ورانا من قرون وقرون كابس على قلوبنا وماليها هموم وهموم
على اسمه مدرسة ثانوية وترعة ومدينة كانت حربية

----------


## nariman

الخديوي اسماعيل

----------


## حكيم عيووون

محمدعلى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الحديوىاسماعيل

----------


## nariman

مممم انا مش واثقة قوي يا قلب مصر 

المهلبية غرقتني ولا ايه  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

محمد علي

----------


## ابن طيبة

الخديو اسماعيل

----------


## kethara

*محمد على باشا*

----------


## kethara

طلع الخديوى اسماعيل خامس الاسرة العلوية باين
ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

إسماعيل باشا

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مبروك ياناريمان

فضلت مشغول بتوزيع المهليية

وبرضه سبقتينى بثوانى

ههههههههههههه
وفى الاول ماقرتش كويس واستعجلت وعملتهاغلط
واول مااشوفت اجابتك رجعت تاانى وقربت شوية واتاكدت انه الخديوي اسماعيل
مبروك ناريماان
برافوعليكي
واضح إن كلهم على كوبرى ستانلى بياكلوا المهلبية

باالشوووووكة



حكيم عيووون

----------


## hanoaa

حتى لما بيت على باب القاعه 
النت تقل
فى هنا حد بيحسد و لا إيه

----------


## nariman

*انا كتبت بسرعة ورجعت شكيت يا أستاذ حكيم*
*بس هو خامس الأسرة العلوية فعلا*

*لا المهلبية ممتازة هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حتى لما بيت على باب القاعه 
> النت تقل
> فى هنا حد بيحسد و لا إيه



هنوووءة

هنقعد نشحت بقى

ونقول   النت تقل   .. والحقوني حد يشيل معايا

وعين االحسود

وعين الحكيم

وحكيم عيووون

- بس المهلبية  على الكوبري جميلة.. صح -

ههههههههههههه


حكيم عيووون

----------


## nefer

الخديوى إسماعيل 




 الخديوي اسماعيل بن ابراهيم بن محمد علي (31 ديسمبر 1830 - 2 مارس 1895) خامس حكام مصر من الأسرة العلوية وحكم من 18 يناير 1863 إلى أن خلعته انجلترا عن العرش في 1879. خلال حكمه أعطى مصر دفعة قوية للمعاصرة، إلا أنه أغرق مصر في الديون.

 ولد في القاهرة عام 1830 ، و كان الإبن الأوسط بين ثلاثة أبناء لإبراهيم باشا و حفيد محمد علي. بعد حصوله علي التعليم في باريس عاد الي مصر و أصبح وريثا شرعيا للعرش بعد وفاة أخيه الاكبر. قام سعيد باشا بإبعاد إسماعيل عن مصر ضمانا لسلامته الشخصية وذلك بإيفاده في مهمات عديدة أبرزها الي البابا و الإمبراطور نابليون الثالث وسلطان تركيا، ثم إرساله في جيش تعداده 14000 الي السودان وعاد بعد أن نجح في تهدئة الأوضاع هناك.

 بعد وفاة سعيد باشا في 18 يناير 1863 حصل إسماعيل علي السلطه دون معارضة وفي 1866 أو 67 حصل علي لقب خديوي من السلطان العثماني بموجب فرمان مقابل زيادة في الجزيه. تم بموجب هذا الفرمان أيضا تعديل طريقة نقل الحكم لتصبح بالوراثه. حصل إسماعيل لاحقا علي فرمان اخر يتيح له إستقلال أكثر عن الإمبراطورية العثمانية.

 لدى عزله سافر على الفور إلى ناپولي بإيطاليا، ثم انتقل بعدها للإقامة في الآستانة. توفي في 2 مارس 1895 في قصره، قصر إميرجان، بإسطنبول الذي كان منفاه (أو محبسه) بعد إقالته

 نحته بييترو كانونيكو(1869-1959). أزاح الستار عنه الملك فاروق في 4 ديسمبر 1938. وكان التمثال هدية من الجالية الإيطالية بالإسكندرية











للمزيد عن الخديوى إسماعيل إضغط هنا 

.

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوووءة
> 
> هنقعد نشحت بقى
> 
> ونقول   النت تقل   .. والحقوني حد يشيل معايا
> 
> وعين االحسود
> 
> وعين الحكيم
> ...


تصدق و الله العظيم نفسى اشوفها المهلبيه دى
لأ ده أنا نفسى أصلا أقوم أشوف أى حاجة غير شاشة الكومبيوتر
بس مش قادره
منكوته قدامه و كل اللى قادرة أعمله أخطف كام دقيقة انفسن معاكوا شويه
و كمان مش عاجب
و مش لاحقة أجاوب

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الخديوى إسماعيل 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  الخديوي اسماعيل بن ابراهيم بن محمد علي (31 ديسمبر 1830 - 2 مارس 1895) خامس حكام مصر من الأسرة العلوية وحكم من 18 يناير 1863 إلى أن خلعته انجلترا عن العرش في 1879. خلال حكمه أعطى مصر دفعة قوية للمعاصرة، إلا أنه أغرق مصر في الديون.
> 
>  ولد في القاهرة عام 1830 ، و كان الإبن الأوسط بين ثلاثة أبناء لإبراهيم باشا و حفيد محمد علي. بعد حصوله علي التعليم في باريس عاد الي مصر و أصبح وريثا شرعيا للعرش بعد وفاة أخيه الاكبر. قام سعيد باشا بإبعاد إسماعيل عن مصر ضمانا لسلامته الشخصية وذلك بإيفاده في مهمات عديدة أبرزها الي البابا و الإمبراطور نابليون الثالث وسلطان تركيا، ثم إرساله في جيش تعداده 14000 الي السودان وعاد بعد أن نجح في تهدئة الأوضاع هناك.
> 
> ...


nefer

بشكرك شكر خاص
على تفاعلك الإيجابي الرائع

تحياتي لفيض كرمك
وليك طبق مهلبية مانجة


حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

هههههههههه
ازيكم يا جماعة
معلش قمت اعمل حاجة للولاد وجيت تاني
انتو ايه اللي لخبطكم كدة
دا حتى ناريمان كتبت صح وبعدين ترددت
لا واضح واضح
المهلبية شغالة شغل زي النار 
على الكوبري طبعا

صح هو الخديوي اسماعيل

----------


## nefer

> nefer
> 
> بشكرك شكر خاص
> على تفاعلك الإيجابي الرائع
> 
> تحياتي لفيض كرمك
> وليك طبق مهلبية مانجة
> 
> 
> حكيم عيووون



مشكور على طبق المهلبية
بس اقولك أيه ناس ليها المهلبية و ناس ليها التاميفلو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله أنا بدأت أتابعكم بعد التحسن من وعكة إنفلونزا الخنازير
عافاكم الله منها

----------


## hanoaa

> مشكور على طبق المهلبية
> بس اقولك أيه ناس ليها المهلبية و ناس ليها التاميفلو
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحمد لله أنا بدأت أتابعكم بعد التحسن من وعكة إنفلونزا الخنازير
> عافاكم الله منها


1000 حمدالله على السلامة
ماكناش نعرف كنا جبنا حلة مهلبيه من بتاعت حكيم و جينا نزور حضرتك
عموما حمدالله على السلامة

----------


## قلب مصر

> مشكور على طبق المهلبية
> بس اقولك أيه ناس ليها المهلبية و ناس ليها التاميفلو
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحمد لله أنا بدأت أتابعكم بعد التحسن من وعكة إنفلونزا الخنازير
> عافاكم الله منها


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
ألف سلامة على حضرتك أخي الكريم نفر
ربنا يشفي عنك يارب
الحمد لله قدر ولطف 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> قلب مصر
> 
> إبن طيبة
> 
> هنوووءة
> 
> ناريمان
> 
> قيثارة
> ...


يا خوفي من المهلبية وتوابعها
يا جماعة ياللي على الكوبري 
المسابقة غير مسئولة عن أي حد مشارك فيها وأكل م المهلبية :X: 
المهلبية مسئولية من يأكلها  ::nooo:: 

أستاذنا حكيم عيون أنا عملت غوغاء وضوضاء علشان أغلوش على موضوع المهلبية
ابعتلي حضرتك باقي أطباق المهلبية الموجودة عندك
عندي زباين ليها  ::mazika2::

----------


## nefer

> 1000 حمدالله على السلامة
> ماكناش نعرف كنا جبنا حلة مهلبيه من بتاعت حكيم و جينا نزور حضرتك
> عموما حمدالله على السلامة





> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
> ألف سلامة على حضرتك أخي الكريم نفر
> ربنا يشفي عنك يارب
> الحمد لله قدر ولطف


الحمد لله على كل شىء
قدر و لطف
و شكرا لكم على تفاعلكم
و ياريت كل واحد فى المنتدى يحاول ينشر الإحتياطات اللازمة و يقوم بتوعية كل من يقدم على السفر للعمرة و الحج لأن الموضوع كبير جدا و خطر و خاصة بين كبار السن و ذوى المناعة القليلة

----------


## قلب مصر

> ماشى يا عم
> جوعونا بقى
> كده الدايت مش هاينفع خالص


دايت ... دايت ابه بس دلوقتي يا هنوءة ودا وقته  :Ranting2: 
اقولك احنا نعلق الشعار دا دلوقتي  ::hop:: 
متبصليش بعين ردية .... بص للي أكل المهلبية  :Beer:

----------


## قلب مصر

> نداء من مديرية امن المنتدى 
> 
> لا تأكلو من مهلبيه  حكيم عيون 
> 
> المهلبيه فيها مخدر قاتل 
> 
> وقد انصر من فنصر
> 
> 
> ...


أستاذنا الفاضل اسكندراني
شكلك قولت البيان وأول واحد نطيت م القطر ... قصدي من على الكوبري  :: 
هو حضرتك كلت م المهلبية ولا لسه مستغرق في عملية الفحص  :4: 

نشوفك الحلقة الجاية إن شاء الله

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *اولا يا اسكندراني
> انا باعترض علي نتيجة تحليل المهلبية بمعرفة حكيم عيون 
> 
> ثانيا انت جاي تطفشنا النهاردة بالذات عشان تحل انت المسابقة لوحدك
> 
> يعني انا هلاقيها من حكيم عيون و لا ناريمان و لا هنوءة و لا قيثارة و لا انت و كمان سامح عطية لابد في الدرة 
> اتحسدت علي المركز التاني اهو ضاع المركز التاني و بقيت خارج المنافسة
> 
> و حكيم عيون خلص مهلبية البرتقان و طالع بمهلبية المانجة كفاية اللي حصلي من مهلبية البرتقان*


واضح يا أستاذ معتز أن المهلبية كانت فيها عين قوية ...  :Blink: 
عين جمل طبعا  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> الخديوي اسماعيل


برافو عليكي يا ناريمان سرعة صاروخية غير متأثرة بأي قوى من قوات المهلبية



> مممم انا مش واثقة قوي يا قلب مصر 
> 
> المهلبية غرقتني ولا ايه


لا انتى تمام اوعي تخلي المهلبية تأثر عليكي 
ألف مبروك يا قمر المركز الأول في الحلقة الخامسة  :Love: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> محمدعلى





> الحديوىاسماعيل





> محمد علي





> الخديو اسماعيل


 :good:  :good:  :good:  :good:  :good:  :good: 

آدي آخرة اللي يمشى ورا المهلبية  ::'(: 
لازم تعمل الزغللة واللخبطة وتبقى أول طلعة ليها مش هيا  :Beer: 
على العموم الحمد لله لحقتوا تتتخلصوا من آثارها سريعا وجاوبتم صح

مبتدع المهلبية حكيم عيون تكسب معانا المركز الثاني 

واكل المهلبية ابن طيبة تكسب معانا المركز الثالث 

وكل مهلبية وانتو طيبين وبخير

 :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *محمد على باشا*





> طلع الخديوى اسماعيل خامس الاسرة العلوية باين
> ههههههههههههههههههه


حتى أنتى يا قيثارة  :Cold: 
طب اعمل ايه بقى  :Construction: 
على العموم حصل خير
تتعوض الحلقة الجاية إن شاء الله وتكسبي معانا طبق مهلبية  :: 
يوووه قصدي تكسبي الجايزة اللي هيا  :king: 
كل سنة وأنت طيبة 
ونشوفك الحلقة الجاية
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> إسماعيل باشا





> حتى لما بيت على باب القاعه 
> النت تقل
> فى هنا حد بيحسد و لا إيه


أيون العين هنا ما شاء الله  :Oneeye: 
ركزي يا هنوءة وتعالي من بدري وبخري الكمبو والشبكة  ::rolleyes:: 
يالا هستناكي الحلقة الجاية
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إيه ياجدعان إيه إللي رماني هنا في معركة قايتباي  

وحدو الله تعالى يا ابو لهب كده تعالى يا نابليون كده

إحنى في رمضان ياجماعه يخربيت عقل الشيطان 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعاً أنا أخر حاجه ليه في الثقافه تتوقف عند علم النفس والفلسفه الشعر

إنما التاريخ والجغرافيه انا بطاطس فيهم إن شاء الله هاجي هنا

علشان اتفرج واضحك بس 

مسابقه حلوه يا قلب مصر تسلم إيدك 
*

----------


## قلب مصر

> الخديوى إسماعيل 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  الخديوي اسماعيل بن ابراهيم بن محمد علي (31 ديسمبر 1830 - 2 مارس 1895) خامس حكام مصر من الأسرة العلوية وحكم من 18 يناير 1863 إلى أن خلعته انجلترا عن العرش في 1879. خلال حكمه أعطى مصر دفعة قوية للمعاصرة، إلا أنه أغرق مصر في الديون.
> 
>  ولد في القاهرة عام 1830 ، و كان الإبن الأوسط بين ثلاثة أبناء لإبراهيم باشا و حفيد محمد علي. بعد حصوله علي التعليم في باريس عاد الي مصر و أصبح وريثا شرعيا للعرش بعد وفاة أخيه الاكبر. قام سعيد باشا بإبعاد إسماعيل عن مصر ضمانا لسلامته الشخصية وذلك بإيفاده في مهمات عديدة أبرزها الي البابا و الإمبراطور نابليون الثالث وسلطان تركيا، ثم إرساله في جيش تعداده 14000 الي السودان وعاد بعد أن نجح في تهدئة الأوضاع هناك.
> 
> ...


ألف ألف شكر على المعلومات الرائعة والإضافة الثرية التي أضفتها أخي الكريم nefer
ربنا يتم شفاك على خير يارب
ونستزيد من معلوماتك وجهدك الرائع معانا دائما
ألف حمد لله على السلامة
 :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الحمد لله على كل شىء
> قدر و لطف
> و شكرا لكم على تفاعلكم
> و ياريت كل واحد فى المنتدى يحاول ينشر الإحتياطات اللازمة و يقوم بتوعية كل من يقدم على السفر للعمرة و الحج لأن الموضوع كبير جدا و خطر و خاصة بين كبار السن و ذوى المناعة القليلة


إن شاء الله ربنا يستر على الجميع وياريت حضرتك تقوم بدور في التوعية وخصوصا أنك مريت بهذه التجربة القاسية
وتعمل لنا موضوع في قاعة الصحة خاص بهذه التوعية الهامة
تحياتي وتقديري لحضرتك
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *إيه ياجدعان إيه إللي رماني هنا في معركة قايتباي  
> 
> وحدو الله تعالى يا ابو لهب كده تعالى يا نابليون كده
> 
> إحنى في رمضان ياجماعه يخربيت عقل الشيطان 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طبعاً أنا أخر حاجه ليه في الثقافه تتوقف عند علم النفس والفلسفه الشعر
> ...


هايدي  :Baby2: 
ايه اللي جابك عندنا قري واعترفي  :Saddam: 
انتى كدة رميتي نفسك في بحر المهلبيات .... قصدي الظلمات ..... يا لطيف اللطف يارب  :Cold: 

بصي يا بنتى احنا عندنا المعلومة هنا متغمسة بالمهلبية  :Eat: 
يعني اجبار عليكي تعرفي الشخصية وتاخدي عليها طبقين مهلبية واحد مهلبية بالجزر بالبرتقان والتاني مهلبية بالمانجة
وانتى ونصيبك ...
تختفي تظهري تقبي تغطسي ..... يعني كل الاحتمالات واردة
أحلى حاجة أنك نورتينا كفانوس في المسابقة 
وفي انتظار هلتك البهية علينا في باقي حلقات المهلبية  :: 
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> أحلى حاجة أنك نورتينا كفانوس في المسابقة 
> وفي انتظار هلتك البهية علينا في باقي حلقات المهلبية



*وحوي يا وحوي  

كده ماشي ياعني انا اخري فانوس

طيب لو سمحتي بتقدمو هنا عاشوره ..؟

اصل ده الحلو الوحيد إللي بحبه 

وفي الختام عايزه اسمع اغنية 

الصيام ادب مش هز فوانيس*

----------


## اسكندرانى

ايه الحكاية 

انتم عطينى شوكة مخرومة 

مش عارف اكل بيها حاجة 

بس الامن اللى على كوبرى ستانلى ناااااااااااااااام خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى الفاضل 
nefer
الف حمد لله على سلامتك 

ربنا يشفيك ويعافيك يارب 

ويحفظك ويحفظ اسرتك الكريمة 

دمت بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مشكور على طبق المهلبية
> بس اقولك أيه ناس ليها المهلبية و ناس ليها التاميفلو
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحمد لله أنا بدأت أتابعكم بعد التحسن من وعكة إنفلونزا الخنازير
> عافاكم الله منها


*شافاك الله و عافاك اخي نفر
طهورا باذن الله
و ربنا يتمم شفاءكم علي خير باذن الله
كل عام و انت بالف خير*

----------


## nefer

> إن شاء الله ربنا يستر على الجميع وياريت حضرتك تقوم بدور في التوعية وخصوصا أنك مريت بهذه التجربة القاسية
> وتعمل لنا موضوع في قاعة الصحة خاص بهذه التوعية الهامة
> تحياتي وتقديري لحضرتك


طلباتك أوامر يا أم يوسف
تم وضع الموضوع فى قاعة الصحة على هذا الرابط 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread130975.html

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الحجز بطبق مهلبية


حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]نتيجة الحلقة الخامسة 

الفائزة الأولى

nariman

5  درجات

الفائز الثاني

حكيم عيون

3  درجات

الفائز الثالث

ابن طيبة 

درجة واحدة

وألف ألف مبروك للفائزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 



[/frame]

----------


## kethara

> الحجز بطبق مهلبية
> 
> 
> حكيم عيووون


*أخى الفاضل حكيم عيون

بلاش مهلبية بقى
كفاية اللى جرالنا منها الحلقة السابقة
عينينا زغللت واتلخبطنا
مرة بمهلبية ومرة من عير
ههههههههههههه

مع تحيتـــى*

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]النتيجة النهائية بعد الحلقة الخامسة

nariman

15  درجات

حكيم عيون 

12 درجات

ابن طيبه

10  درجات

هنوءة

7 درجات

قيثارة

درجة واحدة


وألف مبروك للجميع

 :f2: 



[/frame]

----------


## حكيم عيووون

فيه  مهلبية " صالة "

من عشرة صباحاً عشان الطلبة
فيه طبقين في آخر صف
يعني الكادر هيبقى تمام .. والصورة واضحة

فيه مهلبية  " بلكون "دي على كوبري ستانلي
من ستة لتسعة ..

عشان االواد رجب بتاع  هنا القاااااهرة هيوزع المهلبية على الكورنيش
وإن شاء الله العرض جديد ولأول مرة

فيه كمان مهلبية لوز .. قصدي " لوووووج "
باقي منها طبقين ونص
من تسعة لاتنااشر
وسهرني للصبح

وفيه مهلبية " عرض خاص "طبق واحد

والحجز مُقدماً ..


حكيم عيووون

----------


## hanoaa

هى المسابقةالنهاردة و لا بكرة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فيه  مهلبية " صالة "
> 
> من عشرة صباحاً عشان الطلبة
> فيه طبقين في آخر صف
> يعني الكادر هيبقى تمام .. والصورة واضحة
> 
> فيه مهلبية  " بلكون "دي على كوبري ستانلي
> من ستة لتسعة ..
> 
> ...


*كل التشتيت الفكري النهاردة استاذ حكيم لن يجدي معنا
انا مركز
ربنا يستر من ناريمان*

----------


## kethara

> [frame="2 80"]النتيجة النهائية بعد الحلقة الخامسة
> قيثارة
> 
> درجة واحدة
> 
> 
> وألف مبروك للجميع
> 
> 
> ...


*اختى الغالية قلب مصر

ههههههههههههههههه
برده كويس مش وحشة الدرجة
المهم بقى تصلحيلى الدرجة هناك
اللى ضاعت منى ابقى شوفيها
رمضان كريم

وفين الحلقة الجديدة*

----------


## sameh atiya

> مش عارفة يا أستاذ سامح باشا عم مين اللي بتكلمه
> حسستني أنك بتكلم دفعتك في الجيش الشاويش مجاهد عبد الربه 
> كل شوية تقولي يا عم يا عم طب اغلط وقولي يا عمه ماشي كل اللي يجي م الصعايدة فايدة


*
وكأني بقرأ المشاركة لأول مرة 
حقيقي بعتذر جداً ، أنا مش عارف إزاي عمال بكتب يا عم ويا عم ، حقيقي بعتذر وبإذن الله مش هاتتكرر .
أتمنى إنك ما تكونيش زعلانة 
*

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة السادسة

سيرتنا النهاردة سيرة بهية لبطل أعماله كانت قوية
مغوار قدر يغير حاله من حال لحال
وأصبح ملك زين الرجال 
مع أنه كان مملوك من المماليك إلا أنه كان مملوك حزين 
ما هو أصل نسله من نسل سلطان من السلاطين
حكم أيام تقول شهور ميكملوش سنة م السنين
لكن لأنه جدع وشهم وهمام 
عمل في حكمه اللي ميتعملش في ألف عام
جاتله المراسيل تقول يا عين يا ليل
الاقي مين أنا في البلد دي أكلمه
قام وصاح وقالهم كلموني أنا
وإن كان في أي كلام فأنا فدا الإسلام
وكان قد قوله وكلمته وجمع المال والرجال 
وسبق الجبال علشان يحارب الأهوال
وبجيشه القوي وبراية الإسلام 
هزم الجيش الذي كان لا ينام
وسحقهم شر سحقة وهربوا جريا على الأقدام
وكانت ليلة ما تتنسي في العين
لكنه قبل ما يرجع لمصر مقرور العين
كان القدر متربصله بشوية صحاب خاينين
خانوه واتأمروا عليه وقتلوه وبدل ما يرجع على القدمين
رجع متشال ع الكتفين

----------


## حكيم عيووون

سبف الدين قطز

----------


## ابن طيبة

سيف الدين قطز

----------


## hanoaa

سيف الدين قطز

----------


## nariman

سيف الدين قطز

----------


## kethara

*سيف الدين قطز*

----------


## nariman

أخدت المهلبية عرض خاص النهارده هههههههههههههه


مبروك أستاذ حكيم .. استاذ معتز ... هنوءة  :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## hanoaa

الناس كلها داخله مستخبية 
إيه الحكمة من كده
المفروض اللى يدخل مستخبى يتخصم منه 10 درجات

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مش ممكن يا اابن طيبة
مش بقولك انك هتكسب المسابقة دى
بالمركز التانى
ههههههههههه

أنا سيتهولك اهو

----------


## sameh atiya

*صلاح الدين الأيوبي*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أخدت المهلبية عرض خاص النهارده هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> مبروك أستاذ حكيم .. استاذ معتز ... هنوءة


ناريمان

احنا النهردة فعلا كلنا عاملنلك عرض خاص
اكتساحك للمعركة 
هوا الل خلانى اعمل مهلبية العرض الخاص

بس على فكرة
كلناا سعداء بوجودك معانا

حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

هههههههههه 
هيه الفزورة سهلة قوي كدة  :Roll2: 
دا انا قولت حتتلخبطوا وتقولولي ييجي 3 أو اربعة نقعد نتلخبط فيهم بس ما شاء الله عليكم  :good: 
كلكم عرفتوها من أول مرة  ::no1::

----------


## hanoaa

> أخدت المهلبية عرض خاص النهارده هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> مبروك أستاذ حكيم .. استاذ معتز ... هنوءة


ميرسى يا ناريمان
أنتم السابقون و نحن بنحاول نكون لاحقون

----------


## قلب مصر

> *اختى الغالية قلب مصر
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> برده كويس مش وحشة الدرجة
> المهم بقى تصلحيلى الدرجة هناك
> اللى ضاعت منى ابقى شوفيها
> رمضان كريم
> 
> وفين الحلقة الجديدة*


ازيك يا أجمل قيثارة
فين دا النقطة اللي ضاعت عليكي ... هو في حد يقدر ياخد منك نقط وأنا موجودة  :4: 
شاوريلي عليه بس  ::cop:: 
علشان يديني نقطتين تلاتة  :: 
منورة يا قمر  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> وكأني بقرأ المشاركة لأول مرة 
> حقيقي بعتذر جداً ، أنا مش عارف إزاي عمال بكتب يا عم ويا عم ، حقيقي بعتذر وبإذن الله مش هاتتكرر .
> أتمنى إنك ما تكونيش زعلانة 
> *


أخي العزيز سامح كل سنة وأنت طيب  :f2: 
أزعل منك ايه بس مش لسه بقولك فوق أنت أخي العزيز يبقى مفيش أي زعل بين الأخوات
أنا قولت أعرف بس سر يا عم يا عم دي ايه  :: 
رمضان كريم  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> سبف الدين قطز


يبدو أن الحجز بطبق المهلبية نجح ويفوز معانا 
مبتدع المهلبية حكيم عيون بالمركز الأول النهاردة  :hey: 

واضح طبعا أن سر المهلبية عامل زي سر شويبس بتاع زمااااااااان  :O O:

----------


## قلب مصر

> سيف الدين قطز


أستاذ معتز ألف مبروك رجوعك واحتلالك للمركز الثاني معانا تاني في المسابقة   :hey: 

 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

" إقتراح "

قلب مصر

بقترح إن الل يحلواا في نفس الدقيقة كل واحد فيهم ياخد درجة المركز
سواء اول او تاني  او تالت

ونبدأ من النهاردة ..

ابن طيبة وهنوووة جاوبوا الساعة 11.35
يعنى هنوووءة تحصل هيا كمان على تلات نقاط

وناريمان وقيثارة جاوبوا السعة 11.37

يعنى الاتنين كل واحدة درجة عل اساس انهم فى المركز التالت

اللى موافق عل الاقتراح دا يقول
وياخد طبق مهلبية

دا رأيي الخاص
ومنتظر رأي الجميع


حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

> سيف الدين قطز


هنوءة الجميل وتلحق المرة دي بعد بيات يومين في الموضوع علشان تحجز دور
وتفوز معانا بالمركز الثالث  :hey: 

ألف مبروك يا هنوءة  :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> " إقتراح "
> 
> قلب مصر
> 
> بقترح إن الل يحلواا في نفس الدقيقة كل واحد فيهم ياخد درجة المركز
> سواء اول او تاني  او تالت
> 
> ونبدأ من النهاردة ..
> 
> ...


أنا موافقه
بس ماينفعش يبقى بأثر رجعى

----------


## قلب مصر

> سيف الدين قطز





> أخدت المهلبية عرض خاص النهارده هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> مبروك أستاذ حكيم .. استاذ معتز ... هنوءة


ناريمان الجميلة معلش يبدو أن العرض الخاص بالمهلبية كان جميل لدرجة أنه شدك وخدك من المركز الأول اللي انجزتيه معانا ال 3 حلقات اللي فاتوا  :gp: 

يالا شدي حيلك مستنينك الحلقة الجاية وركزي وانتى بتاكلي المهلبية متستغرقيش قوي فيها  :hey: 

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الناس كلها داخله مستخبية 
> إيه الحكمة من كده
> المفروض اللى يدخل مستخبى يتخصم منه 10 درجات


أيوة يا هنوءة تحسي أنهم كانوا لابدين في الدرة أو غطسانين جوا طبق المهلبية ومش باينين وأول ما المشاركة نزلت 
كله ظهر وبان وعليه الأمان  ::nooo:: 
هههههههه أيوة يتخصموا منه وياخدهم اللي داخل ظاهر
يبقى أجري علشان انا أول واحدة بدخل مستخبية ههههههه  :Biggrin:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أنا موافقه
> بس ماينفعش يبقى بأثر رجعى



هنوووءة

ركزي  شوية
إنتي وااخدة مهلبية صاالة ولا إيه ؟

منا قلت مش بأثر رجعي
البداية تكون من حلقة النهاردة

قيثارة ناريماان

ردوا .. إيه رأيكم ؟

إ بن  طيبة ..
إيه رأيك ؟

قلب مصر

إيه رأيك ؟


حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

> *صلاح الدين الأيوبي*


ايون هو صلاح الدين الأيوبي الل عمل القلعة بالقاهرة برافو عليك يا سامح  :Smart: 
تكسب معانا جزرة ومانجاية وبرتقاناية كمان 
وتروح بيهم لحكيم عيون علشان محتاجهم في المهلبية  :Lol2: 

تصدق هوا الظاهر بيبرس .........


اللي قتله يعني  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوووءة
> 
> ركزي  شوية
> إنتي وااخدة مهلبية صاالة ولا إيه ؟
> 
> منا قلت مش بأثر رجعي
> البداية تكون من حلقة النهاردة
> 
> قيثارة ناريماان
> ...


هو حد قال لحضرتك إنى مش بشوف
أنا عارفه غنه حضرتك قلت ش بأثر رجعى
بس إيه المشكله يعنى لما أعبر عن رأيى
ده أنا زى ما أكون أخدت المهلبيه بتاعتك

----------


## قلب مصر

> " إقتراح "
> 
> قلب مصر
> 
> بقترح إن الل يحلواا في نفس الدقيقة كل واحد فيهم ياخد درجة المركز
> سواء اول او تاني  او تالت
> 
> ونبدأ من النهاردة ..
> 
> ...


 هو اقتراح ممكن يكبر قاعدة الفائزين معانا
بس حنعمل ايه لو كل المشتركين جاوبوا في نفس الدقيقة :Helpsmilie2: 
زي مسابقة أستاذ معتز كدة كلهم تلاقيهم مجاوبين الساعة 11 بالظبط  ::'(: 
مش عارفة ساعتها حيكون الحل ايه هل كله حياخد نفس النقاط   :O O: 
لو اتفقتوا واستقريتوا على الاقتراح دا معنديش مشكلة  :: 
بس مش حنقدر نطبقه من حلقة النهاردة دا في حالة الاتفاق عليه 
حيكون من الحلقة الجابة إن شاء الله
علشان الكل يبقى عارف وعامل حسابه

وفي انتظار رأي جميع المشاركين في المسابقة
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*هو فعلا حتبقى مشكلة لو الكل جاوب فى نفس الدقيقة أو أكتر من اتنين جاوبوا مع بعض
أنا رأيي الوضع الحالي أفضل*

----------


## hanoaa

> هو اقتراح ممكن يكبر قاعدة الفائزين معانا
> بس حنعمل ايه لو كل المشتركين جاوبوا في نفس الدقيقة
> زي مسابقة أستاذ معتز كدة كلهم تلاقيهم مجاوبين الساعة 11 بالظبط 
> مش عارفة ساعتها حيكون الحل ايه هل كله حياخد نفس النقاط  
> لو اتفقتوا واستقريتوا على الاقتراح دا معنديش مشكلة 
> بس مش حنقدر نطبقه من حلقة النهاردة دا في حالة الاتفاق عليه 
> حيكون من الحلقة الجابة إن شاء الله
> علشان الكل يبقى عارف وعامل حسابه
> 
> وفي انتظار رأي جميع المشاركين في المسابقة


ياستى سيبيهم يكسبوا
ماهم ولادنا برضه
و ليه بقى من بكرة
خير البر عاجله
سيرى على بركة الله يا نورماندى

----------


## قلب مصر

> أنا موافقه
> بس ماينفعش يبقى بأثر رجعى


كماااااااااااااان بأثر رجعي  ::nooo:: 

أروح فين بس يارب  :Cold: 

عبري عن أمنياتك المكبوتة يا هنوءة متقلقيش إن شاء الله مسيرها تتحقق  :Love:

----------


## hanoaa

> كماااااااااااااان بأثر رجعي 
> 
> أروح فين بس يارب 
> 
> عبري عن أمنياتك المكبوتة يا هنوءة متقلقيش إن شاء الله مسيرها تتحقق


ماكنش العشم يا قلب مصر
كده
خلتيها رغبات مكبوتة
حتى إنتى كمان
مش كفايه عليا حكيم عيون

----------


## قلب مصر

> *هو فعلا حتبقى مشكلة لو الكل جاوب فى نفس الدقيقة أو أكتر من اتنين جاوبوا مع بعض
> أنا رأيي الوضع الحالي أفضل*


انتى عارفة هيا حتبقى مشكلة يا ناريمان
بس حتعمل جو في المسابقة  :W00t1: 
كله حيحاول يجاوب بسرعة الصاروخ هههههههه
على العموم أنا مستنية باقي الآراء واللي فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا إن شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ياستى سيبيهم يكسبوا
> ماهم ولادنا برضه
> و ليه بقى من بكرة
> خير البر عاجله
> سيرى على بركة الله يا نورماندى


نورماندي تو ... تو ... تو
أنا كلمتي لا مومكن تنزل الأرض أبدا .... حنفي .... خلاص .... حتنزل المرة دي ......
كانت أيام هههههههههه
فكرتيني بالفيلم دا يا هنوءة كان جميل قوي
لو اتفقتوا يا هنوءة وعرفتوا تقنعوا بعض إن شاء الله مفيش مشكلة وأنا من الحلقة الجاية ماشي الحلقة الجاية مش الحلقة دي
حاكم كلمتي لا مومكن تنزل الأرض أبدا  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> ماكنش العشم يا قلب مصر
> كده
> خلتيها رغبات مكبوتة
> حتى إنتى كمان
> مش كفايه عليا حكيم عيون


أنا اقدر برضه لا متزعليش مني  :Hug2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *سيف الدين قطز*


قيثارة الجميلة  ::$:  معلش العتب على المهلبية  :: 
مشوفتش المشاركة يا قمراية 
هارد لك وإن شاء الله المرة الجاية تجاوبي معانا من بدري
وقوليلنا ايه رأيك في اقتراح حكيم عيون 
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> أنا اقدر برضه لا متزعليش مني


طيب مش هازعل بس مشيها من النهارده
معلش خلى كلمتك تنحرف عن موضعها
و ماتخافيش كلنا مش هاناخد بالنا من إنحرافها ده
و بعدين فين استاذ معتز مش يجى يقولنا رأيه
لتكون مهلبيه حكيم عملت فيه حاجة

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]نتيجة الحلقة السادسة 

الفائز الأول

حكيم عيووون

5  درجات

الفائز الثاني

ابن طيبة

3  درجات

الفائزة الثالثة

هنوءة 

درجة واحدة

وألف ألف مبروك للفائزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 



[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*انا موافق علي اقتراح حكيم اختنا قلب مصر
لانه بصراحة هيعمل للمسابقة 
طعم اجمل من طعم مهلبية حكيم عيون اللي بتنيم مغناطيسي
علي بركة الله

معلش يا ناريمان استحملينا*

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]النتيجة النهائية بعد الحلقة الخامسة

حكيم عيووون 

17 درجة

nariman

15  درجة

ابن طيبه

13  درجة

هنوءة

8 درجات

قيثارة

درجة واحدة


وألف مبروك للجميع

 :f2: 


[/frame]

----------


## hanoaa

> [frame="2 80"]نتيجة الحلقة السادسة 
> 
> الفائز الأول
> 
> حكيم عيووون
> 
> 5  درجات
> 
> الفائز الثاني
> ...


عملتها قلب مصر
أعلنت النتيجة 
يا عينى علينا
يالا لينا رب

----------


## قلب مصر

> *انا موافق علي اقتراح حكيم اختنا قلب مصر
> لانه بصراحة هيعمل للمسابقة 
> طعم اجمل من طعم مهلبية حكيم عيون اللي بتنيم مغناطيسي
> علي بركة الله
> 
> معلش يا ناريمان استحملينا*


أوكي يبقى موااااافقة

بس اعذروني مش حقدر أطبقه من النهاردة علشان تساوي الفرص للجميع من الحلقة القادمة بإذن الله
مبروك عليكم التعديل الجديد
وحضيفه في الصفحة الأولى علشان كل المشتركين يروه

----------


## hanoaa

> *انا موافق علي اقتراح حكيم اختنا قلب مصر
> لانه بصراحة هيعمل للمسابقة 
> طعم اجمل من طعم مهلبية حكيم عيون اللي بتنيم مغناطيسي
> علي بركة الله
> 
> معلش يا ناريمان استحملينا*


هايل يا أستاذ معتز
تحيا القاعدة الشعبيه
كده بقينا 3 و باقى رأى قيثارة

----------


## قلب مصر

> عملتها قلب مصر
> أعلنت النتيجة 
> يا عينى علينا
> يالا لينا رب


لا والله يا هنوءة مش مقصود بيها حاجة
بس علشان أكيد اللي اشتركوا النهاردة معرفوش أنهم حتى لو المراكز الثلاثة الأولى اتاخدت فحيكون ليهم فرصة لو كانت إجابتهم في نفس الوقت
دا السبب في أن التعديل يكون من الحلقة الجاية علشان تساوي الفرص بس مش أكتر
كل سنة وأنتم جميعا بخير
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> هايل يا أستاذ معتز
> تحيا القاعدة الشعبيه
> كده بقينا 3 و باقى رأى قيثارة


المشتركين معانا في المسابقة
ابن طيبة
حكيم عيون
هنوءة
ناريمان
قيثارة
سامح عطية (اللي دايما يجاوب حاجات تانية خالص  :Roll2: )
ومحسوبتكم منظمة المسابقة ابقى رقم 7

فيبقى كدة أربع أصوات مقابل صوت
تبقى الأغلبية وافقت
وفي انتظار باقي الأصوات أيضا لتوضيح وجهة نظرهم  :Beta2:

----------


## hanoaa

> أوكي يبقى موااااافقة
> 
> بس اعذروني مش حقدر أطبقه من النهاردة علشان تساوي الفرص للجميع من الحلقة القادمة بإذن الله
> مبروك عليكم التعديل الجديد
> وحضيفه في الصفحة الأولى علشان كل المشتركين يروه


ماشى يا صاحبة العصمة
و غحنا كالعادة لانملك سوى الموافقه

----------


## hanoaa

> لا والله يا هنوءة مش مقصود بيها حاجة
> بس علشان أكيد اللي اشتركوا النهاردة معرفوش أنهم حتى لو المراكز الثلاثة الأولى اتاخدت فحيكون ليهم فرصة لو كانت إجابتهم في نفس الوقت
> دا السبب في أن التعديل يكون من الحلقة الجاية علشان تساوي الفرص بس مش أكتر
> كل سنة وأنتم جميعا بخير


و لا يهمك يا قلب مصر
دى كانت مجرد رغبة مكبوتة
بينى و بينك قلت فرصه أوكازيون
و رمضان كريم بقى و كل سنه و انتى طيبه

----------


## nariman

> *انا موافق علي اقتراح حكيم اختنا قلب مصر*
> *لانه بصراحة هيعمل للمسابقة* 
> *طعم اجمل من طعم مهلبية حكيم عيون اللي بتنيم مغناطيسي*
> *علي بركة الله*
> 
> *معلش يا ناريمان استحملينا*


*يا خبر يا أستاذ معتز أستحملكم ايه بس ده انتم أصل المسابقة* 

*انا مع رأي الأغلبية ان شاء الله*
 :f2: 

وعندي اقتراح بعد اذنكم بما اننا بنقول تكافؤ الفرص ان ميعاد نزول الحلقة يبقى محدد مش مفتوح ما بين 11 و 12

منتظرة آراءكم

----------


## قلب مصر

> و لا يهمك يا قلب مصر
> دى كانت مجرد رغبة مكبوتة
> بينى و بينك قلت فرصه أوكازيون
> و رمضان كريم بقى و كل سنه و انتى طيبه


أوكازيوووووووووون ههههههههههههه
ماشي يا هنوءة  :Smart: 
الحلقات الجاية شكلها حتبقى للركب   :Lol2: 
ربنا يستر يارب
وافرحي يا ستى أدى رغبة من الرغبات المكبوتة حتتحقق المرة الجاية بس انتى الحقي بسرعة بقى  :: 
كل سنة وأنتى طيبة وجميلة وروحك حلوة على طول يا هنوءة يا قمر
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *يا خبر يا أستاذ معتز أستحملكم ايه بس ده انتم أصل المسابقة* 
> 
> *انا مع رأي الأغلبية ان شاء الله*
> 
> 
> وعندي اقتراح بعد اذنكم بما اننا بنقول تكافؤ الفرص ان ميعاد نزول الحلقة يبقى محدد مش مفتوح ما بين 11 و 12
> 
> منتظرة آراءكم


معنديش مشكلة ياناريمان في تحديد الوقت
وإذا اتفقتم فممكن يكون الساعة 11.30 بعد مسابقة أستاذ معتز بنصف ساعة
أو لو حبيتوا قبل كدة أو بعد كدة في حدود نفس الساعة المتفق عليها قولولي
 :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> معنديش مشكلة ياناريمان في تحديد الوقت
> وإذا اتفقتم فممكن يكون الساعة 11.30 بعد مسابقة أستاذ معتز بنصف ساعة
> أو لو حبيتوا قبل كدة أو بعد كدة في حدود نفس الساعة المتفق عليها قولولي


الساعة حداشر و نص جميل جدا 
و اكون قدرت انفض التراب من جراء معركة مسابقة قاعة التاريخ و الواحد ياخد نفسه شوية
في يوم طرح المسابقة هنا بابقي عامل زي اللي تايه له حد ريفرش هنا و ريفرش هناك ده طبعا غير متابعتي للحرب النفسية اللي بيقوم بيها حكيم عيون
يالله كل سنة و احنا متجمعين في حب الله 

*ناريمان 
ازاي احنا اصل المسابقة و انت في المركز الاول 
ما تخافيش انا ماسك الخشب اهو 
يعني مش باحسدك و الله*

----------


## nariman

> الساعة حداشر و نص جميل جدا 
> و اكون قدرت انفض التراب من جراء معركة مسابقة قاعة التاريخ و الواحد ياخد نفسه شوية
> في يوم طرح المسابقة هنا بابقي عامل زي اللي تايه له حد ريفرش هنا و ريفرش هناك ده طبعا غير متابعتي للحرب النفسية اللي بيقوم بيها حكيم عيون
> يالله كل سنة و احنا متجمعين في حب الله 
> 
> *ناريمان* 
> *ازاي احنا اصل المسابقة و انت في المركز الاول* 
> *ما تخافيش انا ماسك الخشب اهو* 
> 
> *يعني مش باحسدك و الله*


 
*لا أنا حالياً في التاني* 

*والمهلبية شكلها حتوديني ورا الشمس* 

 :f2:

----------


## kethara

*أجمل قلب لمصر

انا موافقة على راى أخى حكيم عيون
مين عارف يمكن عقدتى تتحل واسيب النقطة ويبقوا أكثر
صحيح انتى ورطتينى بحتة تانية لكن معلشى
المسامح كريم
هههههههههههههههههههه

مع تحيتــــى*

----------


## قلب مصر

خلاص اتفقتم على الساعة 11.30 ولا لسه  :: 
أنا عايزة أقولكم على حاجة كمان يا جماعة علشان نبقى متفقين عليها
المركز الواحد مش حياخده اكتر من اتنين
يعني أول اتنين يجاوبوا في نفس الدقيقة حيحصلوا على نفس الدرجة وإذا جاوب ثالث معاهم في نفس الدقيقة حيترحل للمركز اللي بعده وهكذا ...
بحيث أن عدد الفائزين معانا في الحلقة مش حيتعدى 6 فائزين لو كلهم جاوبوا في توقيت واحد
علشان برضه نضمن التنافس وتوزيع الدرجات بين الأعضاء ...... متفقين...
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*تمام يا قلب مصر ..*
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااه
مساء الخير 

انا  فين 

دى المهلبيه بالمانجة جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامده قوى

انا موااااااااااااافق على اقتراح حكيم عيون 

قييييييييييييين المهلبيه بتاعة مواااااااااااااااااافق 

ياريت حد يصحينى الساعة 11.30 علشان اجاوب

----------


## nariman

*مساء الفل يا أستاذ نادر*

*خليك صاحي ..المهلبية دي ما تتفوتش*

----------


## اسكندرانى

11.33

----------


## قلب مصر

ازيكم يا جماعة عاملين ايه
منورين المسابقة وربنا يخليكم يارب جميعا

أنا جاية أقولكم على حاجة
أخي العزيز ابن طيبة كتب المشاركة دي في المسابقة الخاصة بيه في قاعة التاريخ النهاردة



> الاخوة الافاضل
> اعتذر لكم عن تقديم الحلقة اليوم
> لظروف طارئة تقديري و احترامي


واعتذر عن حلقة النهاردة لظروف طارئة ربنا يستر وإن شاء الله يكون خير

الحقيقة أنا عايزة أأجل حلقة النهاردة لحين تواجد أستاذ معتز معانا ونطمن عليه
ويارب الظروف تعدي على خير

وأنا متأكدة أنكم كلكم حتوافقوني على تأجيل الحلقة لحين رجوع أخونا الغالي ابن طيبة والاطمئنان عليه

تحياتي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## اسكندرانى

انا موااااااااااااااااافق 

بس لى المركز الاول

انا جاهز ومتحفز اهه

----------


## nariman

*ان شاء الله خير ويرجع الأستاذ معتز بالسلامة*

*ابقوا طمنونا عليه*

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي الغالي اسكندراني منور المسابقة أنا عارفة اني اتأخرت عليكم سامحوني
بس والله بجد قلقانة فعلا على ابن طيبة

وليك مني 7 نقط و2 لفاطمة  :f:  و 3 لصفية  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

إن شاء الله نطمن عليه يا ناريمان وبإذن الله ميعادنا يوم السبت والحلقة المتأجلة حبلغكم على ميعادها يوم السبت القادم بإذن الله
وإن شاء الله خير
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إبن طيبة

مهلبية المانجة لا تؤدى إلى الإختفاء
هيا بس بتعمل لخبطة وتخلى الواحد يقول على الخديوي اسماعيل .. محمد على

عموما  اناا بدور على ابن طيبة

تحياتي من كوبرى ستانلي



حكيم عيووون

----------


## hanoaa

خير يا جماعه إيه اللى حصل
أخبار أستاذ معتز إيه يا ريت تطموننا عليه

----------


## قلب مصر

> خير يا جماعه إيه اللى حصل
> أخبار أستاذ معتز إيه يا ريت تطموننا عليه


إن شاء الله يكون كويس يا هنوءة ويرجع لأبناء مصر بالسلامة

متنسوش ميعادنا النهاردة الساعة 11.30

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

قطز..سيف سُلط على رقبة التتار  



 فتح التاريخ سجلاته ليظهر لنا أحد شخصياته البارزة، هو فارس مسلم وأشهر سلاطين دولة المماليك قدر له الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يكون سبباً في رفعة الإسلام والمسلمين وذلك عندما تمكن بحنكته العسكرية وقيادته لجيش المسلمين من إلحاق الهزيمة بالتتار وكسر شوكتهم ووقف زحفهم، هو الفارس سيف الدين قطز الذي تمكن من ضم معركة عين جالوت الحاسمة إلى سجل الانتصارات التي أحرزها المسلمون خلال التاريخ، وذلك خلال فترة حكم قصيرة تربع فيها على عرش سلطنة مصر، قبل أن يتم اغتياله غدراً على يد عدد من أمراء المماليك على رأسهم بيبرس البندقداري، ليلقى حتفه في الثالث والعشرين من أكتوبر 1260م.

النشأة

    ولد قطز أميراً مسلماً في ظل الدولة الخوارزمية فهو محمود بن ممدود ابن أخت السلطان جلال الدين خوارزم شاه، الذي تم إختطافه عقب انهيار الدولة الخوارزمية عام 1231م على يد المغول، وحمل هو وغيره من الأطفال إلى دمشق وتم بيعهم في سوق الرقيق وأطلق عليه اسم "قطز"، ظل قطز عبد يباع ويشترى إلى أن انتهى به المطاف في يد عز الدين أيبك أحد أمراء مماليك البيت الأيوبي بمصر.

تعلم قطز اللغة العربية والقرآن الكريم ومبادئ الفقه الإسلامي، وعندما وصل إلى مرحلة الشباب تدرب على الفروسية والمهارات القتالية واستخدام السيف والرمح وغيرها من فنون الحرب، ونظراً لمهارته ارتقى قطز سريعاً حتى صار قائداً لجند أيبك، ثم قائداً للجيوش عقب تربع عز الدين أيبك على عرش السلطنة مع زوجته شجرة الدر.    


الفارس الأول

     بدأ دور قطز يتضح ويبرز أكثر عقب تولي عز الدين أيبك السلطنة في مصر وأصبح قطز يده اليمنى، ولكن لم تكن الأوضاع مستقرة بالبلاد فبالإضافة لتهديد التتار المستمر واستمرار زحفه على الدولة الإسلامية، كانت تدب الكثير من الخلافات الداخلية والتي كان منبعها فارس الدين أقطاي زعيم المماليك البحرية، ومن حوله من رجال وفرسان المماليك، فقد كان أقطاي يرغب في التربع على عرش السلطنة وانتزاعه من أيبك، وشعر الأخير بالخطر الذي يشكله أقطاي فقرر التخلص منه وأوكل بهذه المهمة إلى قطز، كما قام بالقبض على عدد من المماليك البحرية وفر الباقون إلى الشام.

ولم يدم الحال بالنسبة لأيبك بعد ذلك كثيراً حيث مالبث أن قتل، وقتلت من بعده زوجته شجرة الدر ليصعد المنصور نور الدين علي بن المعز أيبك إلى كرسي السلطنة وكان طفلاً صغيراً لا يصلح لأمور السلطنة والحكم، فعمت الاضطرابات البلاد والتي كان يثيرها عدد من المماليك البحرية الذين مكثوا في مصر، بالإضافة لأطماع أمراء الشام الأيوبيين في الاستيلاء على الحكم، وتهديد التتار، فوقف قطز بالمرصاد للثورات الداخلية والاضطرابات جميعاً وتمكن من القضاء على ثورات أمراء المماليك البحرية ففروا إلى الشام، كما قاد الجيش وصد أمراء الشام الذين أرادوا غزو مصر، وتمكن من بث الاستقرار ونشر الأمن.


سلطان مصر 



 التوغل التتاري   

     أصبح الوضع في مصر لا يحتمل وجود سلطان ضعيف في سدة الحكم خاصة مع الزحف التتاري المستمر، حيث سقطت بغداد وقضي على الخلافة العباسية، وبدأ التتار في الاتجاه إلى الشام فأسقطوا المدن الواحدة تلو الأخرى حتى دخلوا دمشق، وأصبح خطرهم في طريقه إلى القاهرة هذا بالإضافة لوجود الصراعات الداخلية والخارجية للاستيلاء على الحكم، فقرر قطز عزل السلطان والإمساك بمقاليد الحكم وتمكن من إرجاع الاستقرار للدولة.

استمراراً للتوغل التتاري أرسل الزعيم التتاري هولاكو إلى قطز برسالة تمتلئ بالتهديد والوعيد مع عدد من رسله يدعوه للاستسلام، فما كان من قطز إلا انه قام بحبس رسل هولاكو وبعد التشاور مع الأمراء تم قتلهم وعلقت جثثهم على أبواب القاهرة، في إشارة لهلاكو بعدم خوف المسلمين وقدرتهم على تحدي التتار والوقوف بوجهه.


التجهيز للحرب
     أتخذ قطز قراره بالخروج لملاقاة التتار وردع قوتهم، وبدأ التجهيز للحرب فأستدعى أمراء المماليك البحرية الفارين في الشام فأحسن استقبالهم وكان منهم بيبرس البندقداري الذي أقطعه قطز قليوب وأعطاه الأمان وولاه على قيادة الجيوش، وعين الأخرين كأمراء على جيش المسلمين،  كما تشاور مع الشيخ العز بن عبد السلام في جمع الأموال من أجل الحرب، والذي قال له أنه لا يجب أخذ شيئاً من الناس إلا إذا كان بيت المال فارغاً، وأن يخرج الأمراء والتجار والأغنياء أموالهم وذهبهم وأن يتساوى الناس جميعاً في هذا، وبالفعل كان قطز أول شخص اخرج ماله من أجل التجهيز للحرب وأخرج باقي الأمراء أموالهم على مضض، ثم نادى قطز الجنود والأمراء للتكاتف من أجل مواجهة التتار.


المعركة الحاسمة



بدأ تحرك قطز وجنوده لملاقاة التتار، والذين علموا بتقدم المسلمين فحشد القائد التتاري "كتبغا نوين" جنوده بعد مشاورة أعوانه وذهب لملاقاة المسلمين، فتلاقى الطرفان عند موقعة "عين جالوت" من الأراضي الفلسطينية في الثالث من سبتمبر 1260م، واشتعلت نيران الحرب بينهما، وانقض الفارس الشجاع قطز على جنود التتار يقاتل ببسالة باعثاً روح الحماس داخل جنوده، خالعاً خوذته شاهراً سيفه يسارع للشهادة، لا يبالي لسيوف الأعداء لا يبالي سوى لنصرة المسلمين صائحاً "وإسلاماه" وثبت الله جنوده في أرض المعركة وكتب لهم النصر.

بهذا النصر الذي كتبه الله للمسلمين وقائدهم قطز تم إنقاذ الأراضي المسلمة وتراجع المغول من دمشق ودخلها قطز وفرض سيطرته على سائر بلاد الشام، وأعاد الاستقرار مرة أخرى إلى الأراضي الإسلامية ثم أخذ قراره بالعودة مرة أخرى إلى مصر في الرابع من أكتوبر 1260م.   


نهاية الفارس 
     لكل بداية نهاية وبعد كل حياة موت، وكانت نهاية الفارس سيف الدين قطز عقب إحرازه لنصر عين جالوت ووقف الزحف التتاري وردعه عن أراضي المسلمين، وفي طريق عودته إلى مصر وقبل أن يحتفل مع شعبها بالنصر الذي أحرزه وأهداه للمسلمين، تآمر عليه عدد من الأمراء الذين اضمروا له الحقد وأوغلوا قلب بيبرس البندقداري نحوه، فقرر بيبرس التخلص منه والإنفراد بالحكم، خاصة بعد ان اخلف قطز وعده له بتوليته على حلب، فقام بمراقبته مع غيره من الأمراء وتحينوا الفرصة للقضاء عليه وكان لهم ما أرادوا حيث انتهزوا فرصة خروج قطز بمفرده فتعقبوه وانقض عليه بيبرس وغيره من الأمراء وأخترقت سيوفهم جسده ليقتل الفارس بعد أن أحرز النصر الذي لم يهنأ بالاحتفال به وسط شعبه،  وكانت وفاته في الثالث والعشرين من أكتوبر 1260م.  

نقلا عن موقع محيط

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إن شاء الله ابن طيبة يبقى فى احسن حال

وبللاااااش مهلبية المانجة

النهاردة أنا عامل مهلبية عنب ممتاااازة
على فكرة .. عاملها بالعنب الأحمر


حكيم عيووون

----------


## kethara

> إن شاء الله ابن طيبة يبقى فى احسن حال
> 
> وبللاااااش مهلبية المانجة
> 
> النهاردة أنا عامل مهلبية عنب ممتاااازة
> على فكرة .. عاملها بالعنب الأحمر
> 
> 
> حكيم عيووون


*أخى الفاضل حكيم عيون

جربت المهلبية ولخبطتنى
ما بلاش المهلبية وتجرب لنا حاجة تانية
اديك شايف نتايجها صعبة جدا
ربنا يستر على العنب

مع تحيتــــى*

----------


## قلب مصر

استعديتوا ولا لسه
فاضل 8 دقائق
يالا كله يجهز للحلقة السابعة

----------


## nariman

انا جاهزة يا قلب مصر .. خايفة احسن اكون جاهزة لطبق المهلبية بتاعي المخصوص

وكمان بالعنب ....

يجعله عامر يا استاذ حكيم 
 :f2:

----------


## kethara

*انا جهزت وخلصت طبقين مهلبية
وكمااااااان نعست يا قلب مصر
الحقينا بالمسابقة
ههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## اسكندرانى

نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامو 

نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااامو

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

مش عاوزه حد منكن يفتح عينيه خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص 

 ياقلب مصر   متبعتيش المسابقة الا لما ينامو

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة السابعة
حوش حوش دا حاكم مرووش
في الحق مالوش ...
وفي الظلم حووش حووش ...
قالوا عليه كتير .... وكتير مقالوش
قالوا دا حاكم عادل في الظلم مالوش
وغيرهم قال فاسق .... لا دا كمان مجنوش
خطط ابني هندس يالا ... دا طراز منقوش
كسر بوظ دشدش .... دا طراز منعرفوش
قلعة .. ولابسة هدومها جديدة والبركة في الفنكوش
قابل مرة جنازة وماشية رايحين بيها قوام ع الحوش
قام الميت قال أنا صاحي الحقني يا جناب القوش
رد الحاكم قاله انت اهبل قمت ازاي من ع التابوش
عايزني اكدب الناس الصاحية اللي ما بيشوفوش
واقول انك عايش ... لا بقى .. أنت ميت حتى لو قلت يا فاشوش
زور يا بن مماتي وبوظ في التواريخ شوه في معالم ورتوش
ابن مماتي قال دا مرووش .مجنوش واسألوا حتى الفاشوش
وصلاح الدين قال دا وزير في الكدب مالوش 
وفي الهندسة حوش حوش
القلعة وسورها حواليها في جمالهم ميتوصفوش
متصدقوش كلام ناس مبتحبوش
حووش حووش دا حاكم منعرفوش
ها عرفتو ولا معرفتوووش

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ايه يا استاذ نادر انت اشتغلت فى التنويم المغناطيسى ولا ايه 
ههههههههههههه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

قراقوش

----------


## nariman

بهاء الدين قراقوش

----------


## kethara

السلطان قراقوش

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قراقوش

----------


## nariman

مبروك أستاذ حكيم ..
 مهلبية العنب تجنن بصراحة ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## nariman

منورة يا جيهان 

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ياللا يا جماعة كسبت شرف المحاولة

هههههههههههههههه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

دا نورك يا ناريمان  :f2: 
بس ايه يا بنتى دا دنا بنهج   
انتم بتعملوا كدا كل مرة .......!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> مبروك أستاذ حكيم ..
>  مهلبية العنب تجنن بصراحة ههههههههههههههههههههه


مش كده يانريمان ؟
فعلاً مهلبية العنب خرااافة
العنب
الأحمر

مبروك .. ياناريمان

حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

> انا جاهزة يا قلب مصر .. خايفة احسن اكون جاهزة لطبق المهلبية بتاعي المخصوص
> 
> وكمان بالعنب ....
> 
> يجعله عامر يا استاذ حكيم


ناريمان القمر  :f: 
استعداد تمام وشكلك استعديتي كويس لمهلبية العنب  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> *انا جهزت وخلصت طبقين مهلبية
> وكمااااااان نعست يا قلب مصر
> الحقينا بالمسابقة
> ههههههههههههههههه*


اهو كل اللي حصلك دا يا قيثارة علشان كترتي من مهلبية العنب
طبقين بحالهم مهلبية عنب  :Beer: 
ألف هنا وشفا يا قمراية
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامو 
> 
> نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااامو
> 
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> مش عاوزه حد منكن يفتح عينيه خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص 
> 
>  ياقلب مصر   متبعتيش المسابقة الا لما ينامو


هههههههههههههههههههه
جالي نفس الاحساس اللي جه لجيهان
أن حضرتك بتنوم المستبقين مغناطيسيا  ::mazika2:: 
يا خسارة بعت المسابقة قبل ما اشوف المشاركة
بس كويس كنت حنام انا كمان  :: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ايه يا استاذ نادر انت اشتغلت فى التنويم المغناطيسى ولا ايه 
> ههههههههههههه


ايوة كويس أنك جيتي يا جيهان علشان تشهدي على التنويم الجبار  :4: 
حلوة قوي الصورة  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> السلطان قراقوش



قيثااااارة

شوفتى مهلبية العنب ؟
إيه رأيك ؟

مبروك المركز التاني

ولقاء متجدد مع مهلبية العنب


حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

> قراقوش


ألف ألف مبروك للمبدع حكيم عيون المركز الأول
واضح أن سحر المهلبية بيتضاعف من مرة لمرة 
يا ترى مخبيلنا ايه تاني من أنواع المهلبية لسه منعرفوش  :: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> بهاء الدين قراقوش


ناريمان الجميلة والمركز الثاني النهاردة وفي الدقيقة 11.32
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامو 
> 
> نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااامو
> 
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> مش عاوزه حد منكن يفتح عينيه خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص 
> 
>  ياقلب مصر   متبعتيش المسابقة الا لما ينامو



إسكندراني لسه شغال على مهلبية المانجة
من كوبرى ستانلى

نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااموووووووووووووووا

ونامت جيهان
لو جيهان مكانتش ردت على اسكندرانى كانت كسبت المركز الأول
طبعا كان لازم مهلبية العنب تشتغل
وتكسب مهلبية المانجة
ههههههههههههههه


حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلطان قراقوش


قيثارة الرائعة تفوز معانا برضه بالمركز الثاني حسب اللوائح الجديدة للمسابقة
وتحل في نفس الدقيقة مع ناريمان 11.32

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> قراقوش


ولأول مرة في مسابقتنا تنضم لنا المتميزة الرائعة جيهان وتكسب معانا المركز الثالث في الدقيقة 11.33 
نورتينا يا جيهان وكملي معانا لسه باقي حلقات كتير 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> إسكندراني لسه شغال على مهلبية المانجة
> من كوبرى ستانلى
> 
> نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااموووووووووووووووا
> 
> ونامت جيهان
> لو جيهان مكانتش ردت على اسكندرانى كانت كسبت المركز الأول
> طبعا كان لازم مهلبية العنب تشتغل
> وتكسب مهلبية المانجة
> ...


 اة شوفت بقى  ::(:  لو ماكنتش رديت فعلا كنت كسبت المركز الاول  :Sad: 
طب ما تشجعنى يا استاذ حكيم وتتنازلى عن المركز الاول المرة دى وليك الأجر والثواب عند الله
 
وليك عليا هانفعك المرة الجاية واكل من أى مهلبية تخترعها حتى لو كانت مهلبية قلقاس من اللى بتحبه دا

----------


## قلب مصر

> ياللا يا جماعة كسبت شرف المحاولة
> 
> هههههههههههههههه





> دا نورك يا ناريمان 
> بس ايه يا بنتى دا دنا بنهج   
> انتم بتعملوا كدا كل مرة .......!!!!!!!!!!


لالالا بس علشان انتى أول مرة تجربي المهلبية
فبيكون تأثيرها في الأول كدة
بعد كدة حتتعودي متقلقيش  :4: 
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> قراقوش


جيهان

إيه ريك في أول طبق ؟

مهلبية العنب .. تجنن زى ماقالت ناريمان

مهلبية خراااافة ..
ومن أول مرة 

ولا بيهمها تنويم
ولا مغنطيييييم

جيهان
مبروك المركز التالت

يارجب
أيوة ياستاذ
ترحيب بجيهان كعضوة جديدة ضمن خراااافة المهلبية - مهلبية العنب -
المركز التالت - كلاكيت من اول مرة -

حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ولأول مرة في مسابقتنا تنضم لنا المتميزة الرائعة جيهان وتكسب معانا المركز الثالث في الدقيقة 11.33 
> نورتينا يا جيهان وكملي معانا لسه باقي حلقات كتير


 الله يبارك فيكى يا قمر 
والله فرحت جداااااا انى كسبت مركز فى المسابقة الجميلة دى  :king: 
ان شاء الله هاكمل معاكم وربنا ينصرنا جميعاً  ::hop::  على المهلبيات العنقودية دى  ::rolleyes::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الله يبارك فيكى يا قمر 
> والله فرحت جداااااا انى كسبت مركز فى المسابقة الجميلة دى 
> ان شاء الله هاكمل معاكم وربنا ينصرنا جميعاً  على المهلبيات العنقودية دى


طبعاً الكلام دا على صاحب المهلبيات ..

فينك يا بن طيبة
تحكي وتكتب فى التاريخ
عن روعة المهلبية وفايدتها وأنواعها 
وتأثير ومفعول كل نوع ..

جيهان

على فكرة 
مهلبية العنب ضمن مجموعة المهلبيات العنقودية
والعنب بيتحط فيها عناقيييييييييييييييييييييد
جيهان
بعد معلقتين خدى بالك هتلاقى فى الطبق عنقود
تاخديه .. تعملى بيه طبق تاني
ههههههههههههههههه
مبروك


حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]نتيجة الحلقة السابعة 

الفائز الأول

حكيم عيووون

5  درجات

الفائزة الثانية

nariman

3  درجات


الفائزة الثانية

قيثارة

3  درجات

الفائزة الثالثة

جيهان محمد علي 

درجة واحدة

وألف ألف مبروك للفائزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 



[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]النتيجة النهائية بعد الحلقة السابعة

حكيم عيووون 

22 درجة

nariman

18  درجة

ابن طيبه

13  درجة

هنوءة

8 درجات

قيثارة

4 درجات

جيهان محمد علي

درجة واحدة


وألف مبروك للجميع

 :f2: 


[/frame]

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ألف ألف مبروك للمبدع حكيم عيون المركز الأول
> واضح أن سحر المهلبية بيتضاعف من مرة لمرة 
> يا ترى مخبيلنا ايه تاني من أنواع المهلبية لسه منعرفوش


الرائعة / قلب مصر

بشكرك على المسابقة الجميلة دى

ان شاء الله فى الحلقة الجاية عندى نوع جديد من انواع المهلبية

لالالالالالالالالالالا

مفاجأة

عموماً هيا مهلبية موجودة في كتاب " أبله ميمي "
بتوقف مفعول التنويم المغناطيييييييييييمي



حكيم عيووون

----------


## kethara

> اهو كل اللي حصلك دا يا قيثارة علشان كترتي من مهلبية العنب
> طبقين بحالهم مهلبية عنب 
> ألف هنا وشفا يا قمراية


*
أعمل ايه بس أكلت وجربت نوعين مهلبية
ولسه انا بالاخر بس العنب شغال
بقت مشكلة كل مرة المشجعين ورايا ياللا انجزى انجزى
وشكلى بقى وحش قوى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يسعدك يا رب

*

----------


## kethara

> قيثااااارة
> 
> شوفتى مهلبية العنب ؟
> إيه رأيك ؟
> 
> مبروك المركز التاني
> 
> ولقاء متجدد مع مهلبية العنب
> 
> ...


*أخى الفاضل حكيم عيون

الحمدلله كويسة مهلبية العنب
خلينا فيها شوية نتقدم بس كام خطوة
لكن توبة من المانجه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

مع تحيتى*

----------


## kethara

> قيثارة الرائعة تفوز معانا برضه بالمركز الثاني حسب اللوائح الجديدة للمسابقة
> وتحل في نفس الدقيقة مع ناريمان 11.32


*قلب مصر الاروع

فعلا مسابقة جميلة والتنافس رائع
عقبال خطوة كمان أدعيلى
هههههههههههههههه

شكرا لوجودك العطر*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

النهاردة كان يوم .. إنما إيه ..مش عارف .. كأني كنت في مسرحية هزلية ..من نقابة الصحفيين لأتيليه وسط البلد للبنك المركزيالمهم .. رجعت البيت مش شايف ..وصداع رهيب بشع ..لدرجة إن الصداع كان بيقولي إلحقني .. بالحركااااااااااااتاتحركت ونا مسنود على صداعي ..فتحت باب التلاجاااااات ..وااااااااااااااااااااااو .. بلح أمهاااااااااااااااااتفجأة لاقيت عقارب الساعة بترقص وبتغني ..خمس أغنيات .. يعني الساعة خمسة ..آاااااااااااااتفصصت البلح الأمهات .. حطيت نصه في الخلاط ..النص التاني قطعت كل بلحاياااااية 8 قطعااااااااات ..وقررت ومعايا فرمان بموافقة الصداعاااااااااات إني أعمل .. مهلبية البلح الأمهااااات اللي عاوز منها ..يقول ..هاااااااااااااااااتقبل ميعاد الحلقة ..آااااااااااااااااااااتحكيم عيووون

----------


## hanoaa

أستاذ حكيم
لك منى كل السلاماااااااااااااااااااااات
من الصداعاااااااااااااات الغلساااااااااااااات
و من غير ماقول هاااااااااااااااااااااااات
أنا هاستنى السؤال و حلال عليك أطباق المهلبياااااااااااااات

----------


## hanoaa

هى المسابقة مش النهارده الساعه 11 برضه

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل حكيم عيون

ألف سلامة لحضرتك
بس بصراحة خايفة من تغيير نوع المهلبية
ماله العنب كان شغال معانا
ما صدقت اخد درجة لو طارت مين المسؤول
تحيتى لهذا الكرم الحاتمى
ماشى نجرب مهلبية البلح

بسرعة يا قلب مصر المسابقة
عشان نشوف النتيجة*

----------


## قلب مصر

كل الملهلبيات اللي تيجي من حضرتك يا أستاذ حكيم جميلة إن شاء الله
طالما اللي بياكلوا منها المتسابقين مش اللي عامل المسابقة  :: 

صبااااااااااااااااح الخير يا هنوءة المسابقة الساعة 11.30 
انتي نسيتي ولا ايه  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> كل الملهلبيات اللي تيجي من حضرتك يا أستاذ حكيم جميلة إن شاء الله
> طالما اللي بياكلوا منها المتسابقين مش اللي عامل المسابقة 
> 
> صبااااااااااااااااح الخير يا هنوءة المسابقة الساعة 11.30 
> انتي نسيتي ولا ايه


إيه ده بجد
و الله مافاكرة
أنا أصل دماغى خلاص هاتشت
و كمان بقالى حلقتين مش جيت
معلش أنا أسفه
طيب ماينفعش تنزليها دلوقت
يالا من باب جبر الخواطر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أستاذ حكيم
> لك منى كل السلاماااااااااااااااااااااات
> من الصداعاااااااااااااات الغلساااااااااااااات
> و من غير ماقول هاااااااااااااااااااااااات
> أنا هاستنى السؤال و حلال عليك أطباق المهلبياااااااااااااات


الأستاذة .. / هنوووءااااات ..أهلاً بيكي ومرحبااااات ..في كتاب المهلبيات .. الجزء الخامس .. باب البلح الأمهاااااااااات ..عند الهامش تقفي ..وتقولي ..إفتح ياشحطاااااط ..هاااااااااااااااات ..هاااااااااااااااات ....حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

قراقوش
بهاء الدين قراقوش وزير صلاح الدين ظلمه الكتاب ولم يظلمه التاريخ فما من مؤرخ الا مدح فيه ‏وتكلم عنه فلا اعرف من أين جاء هؤلاء الكتاب بهذه الصفات المشينة لهذا الرجل ولنقرأ ما قاله ‏عنه المؤرخون فى عدة كتب

معنى كلمة قراقوش كما جاء فى كتاب وفيات الأعيان وأنباء أبناء الزمان لابن خلكان
وقراقوش: بفتح القاف والراء وبعد الألف قاف ثانية ثم واو وبعدها شين معجمة، وهو لفظ تركي ‏تفسيره بالعربي العقاب، الطائر المعروف، وبه سمي الإنسان، والله أعلم

ففى كتاب وفيات الأعيان وأنباء أبناء الزمان لأبن خلكان‎ ‎ 

أبو سعيد قراقوش بن عبد الله الأسدي، الملقب بهاء الدين، كان خادم صلاح الدين، وقيل خادم أسد ‏الدين شيركوه عم السلطان صلاح الدين، فأعتقه - ولما استقل صلاح الدين بالديار المصرية جعله ‏زمام القصر، ثم ناب عنه مدة بالديار المصرية، وفوض أمورها إليه واعتمد في تدبير أحوالها ‏عليه، وكان رجلا مسعودا وصاحب همة عالية‏

وفى سنة 572 امر السلطان صلاح الدين وزيره بهاء الدين حسب ما جاء فى كتاب (السلوك ‏لمعرفة دول الملوك للمقريزي)‏

أمر السلطان ببناء السور على القاهرة والقلعة ومصر ،ودوره تسعة وعشرون ألف فراع وثلاثمائة ‏وذراعان بذراع العمل . فتولى ذلك الأمير بهاء الدين قراقوش الأسدي، وشرع في بناء ‏القلعة،وحفر حول السور خندقا عميقا،وحفر واديه وضيق طريقه . وكان في مكان القلعة عدة ‏مساجد منها مسجد سعد الدولة، فدخلت في جملة القلعة، وحفر فيها بئرا ينزل لليها بدرج منحوتة ‏في الحجر إلى الماء

وفى كتاب وفيات الأعيان وأنباء أبناء الزمان لأبن خلكان‎
وهو الذي بنى السور المحيط بالقاهرة ومصر وما بينهما وبنى قلعة الجبل، وبنى القناطر التي ‏بالجيزة على طريق الأهرام، وهي آثار دالة على علو الهمة، وعمر بالمقس رباطا، وعلى باب ‏الفتوح بظاهر القاهرة خان سبيل. وله وقف كثير لا يعرف مصرفه، وكان حسن المقاصد جميل ‏النية

وفى سنة 584 حسب ما جاء فى (السلوك لمعرفة دول الملوك للمقريزي)‏

استدعى الأمير بهاء الدين قراقوش الأسدي من مصر، فاستخلف على عمارة سور القاهرة، وقدم ‏والسلطان على كوكب ، فندبه لعمارة عكا، فشرع في تجديد سورها وتعلية أبراجها، بمن قدم به ‏معه من مصر من الأسرى والأبقار والآلات والدواب


قراقوش اسيرا

تعالوا نقرأ ما جاء فى كتاب وفيات الأعيان وأنباء أبناء الزمان لأبن خلكان
عن الوزير بهاء الدين عندما كان أسيرا:
ولما أخذ صلاح الدين مدينة عكا من الفرنجة 
سلمها إليه ,
ثم عادوا فاستولوا عليها وأخذوا قراقوش أسيرا،ويقال أنه افتك نفسه بعشرة آلاف دينار
‎ 

وفي رواية أخرى
ويقول عنه ابن تغري بردي‎ ‎‏ فى كتابه النجوم الزاهرة في ملوك مصر والقاهرة

وكان صلاح الدين يثق به ويعول عليه في مهماته. ولما افتتح عكا من الفرنج سلمها إليه؛ ثم لما ‏استولوا عليها أخذ أسيراً، ففداه صلاح الدين بعشرة آلاف دينار؛ وقيل: بستين ألف دينار

وفاة بهاء الدين قراقوش

يقول ابن تغرى بردى فى كتابه النجوم الزاهرة في ملوك مصر والقاهرة

سنة سبع وتسعين وخمسمائة

وفيها توفي الأمير بهاء الدين قراقوش ابن عبد الله، الأسمي الخادم الخصي المنسوب إليه حارة ‏بهاء الذين بالقاهرة داخل باب الفتوح، وهو الذي بنى قلعة الجبل بالقاهرة، والسور على مصر ‏والقاهرة، والقنطرة التي عند الأهرام وغير ذلك؛ وكان من أكابر الخدام، من خدام القصر، وقيل إن ‏أصله من خدام العاضد، وقيل إنه من خدام أسد الدين شيركوه وهو الأصح. واتصل بخدمة ‏السلطان صلاح الدين، وكان صلاح الذين يثق به ويعول عليه في مهماته. ولما افتتح عكا من ‏الفرنج سلمها إليه؛ ثم لما استولوا عليها أخذ أسيراً، ففداه صلاح الدين بعشرة آلاف دينار؛ وقيل: ‏بستين ألف دينار.
قال ابن خلكان: "والناس ينسبون إليه أحكاماً عجيبة في ولايته نيابة مصر عن صلاح الدين، حتى ‏إن الأسعد بن مماتي له فيه كتاب لطيف سماه: "الفاشوش في أحكام قراقوش". وفيه أشياء يبعد ‏وقوع مثلها منه، والظاهر أنها موضوعة؛ فإن صلاح الدين كان يعتمد في أحوال المملكة عليه، ‏ولولا وثوقه بمعرفته وكفايته ما فوضها إليه. وكانت وفاته في مستهل رجب.‏

هذا ما قاله كبار المؤرخين عن هذا الرجل المظلوم

----------


## nariman

منورين يا جماعة .. وكمان بالبلح 

عارفة انا ان طبقي محجوووووز  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> الأستاذة .. / هنوووءااااات ..أهلاً بيكي ومرحبااااات ..في كتاب المهلبيات .. الجزء الخامس .. باب البلح الأمهاااااااااات ..عند الهامش تقفي ..وتقولي ..إفتح ياشحطاااااط ..هاااااااااااااااات ..هاااااااااااااااات ....حكيم عيووون


تشكرااااااااات بحرراااااااااااااااااات
بس بلاش البلح الأمهااااااااااااااااااااات
كده سكرياااااااااااااااات كتيراااااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثامنة

يا محني ديل العصفورة وبلدنا دايما منصورة
حتى إن كانت وقعت يوم وفي يوم باتت مكسورة
عمرها أبدا ما حتتذل ولا ابدا حتكون مقهورة
دا حاكمنا كان حلمه الأول أنه يخليها مستورة
لف وسافر قابل عافر علشان يجعلها مجبورة
ابني مدارس علم دارس بالعلم رايتنا مرفوعة
ابني مصانع فهم صانع بأيديه يخليها معمورة  
ازرع ارضك أنت ولدك دي بلدنا مصر المنصورة 
كان حلمه يلم رايتنا ف دولة قومية عربية 
بس العدا كان متربصله بدولة قوية غربية
عدوان ورا عدوان وحروب كمان
عشان يكسروا حلم الإنسان
بس الشعب كان له كلمته وحليم غناله من قلبه واحنا غنينا معاه

حلوين قوي كدة وحياة ربي يا حبايبي بقولها من قلبي

قربوا من فكره وأحلامه ياللي عليكم كل كلامه
في الصورة طريقكم قدامه قيادات شعبية قولتم ايه

قولنا يا زعيمنا قلوبنا اهي أيامنا اهي ليالينا أهي
في يوم الدم وهبنا الدم حنبخل بالليالي ليه

والصورة اكتملت بالرواد مع .......... وايديهم ف ايديه
الشعب ووطنه وزمنه وعمله وأمله وبطله أبو الشجعان
صور يا زمان صور يا زمان صور يا زمان

ها عرفتوا مين أبو الشجعان ولا لسه .......ونقول كمان

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *أخى الفاضل حكيم عيون*
> 
> *ألف سلامة لحضرتك*
> *بس بصراحة خايفة من تغيير نوع المهلبية*
> *ماله العنب كان شغال معانا*
> *ما صدقت اخد درجة لو طارت مين المسؤول*
> *تحيتى لهذا الكرم الحاتمى*
> *ماشى نجرب مهلبية البلح* 
> *بسرعة يا قلب مصر المسابقة*
> *عشان نشوف النتيجة*


قيثااااارة .. سيدةُ الرائعااااات ..أهلاً ييكي .. إفتحي باب المهلبيات ..على يمينك تلاجااااات ..التلاجة اللي جنب الدولاااااب مكتوب عليها ..مهلبية البلح الأمهااااات ..في الصفحة 27 هتلاقي طبقين ..حكيم عيووون

----------


## hanoaa

جمال عبد الناصر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

جمال عبد الناصر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

جمال عبد الناصر

----------


## nariman

عبد الناصر

----------


## kethara

جمال عبد الناصر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

جمال عبد الناصر

----------


## nariman

على فكرة يا قلب مصر ... انا اللى اخرني انى اتلخبطت لأني مش اعرف ان المسابقة حيدخل فيها رؤساء الجمهورية 

هي مش ملوك وسلاطين بس ...!!!!؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## kethara

*شوفتوا مهلبية البلح عملت فيه ايه
اخر واحده
ماله العنب ماله
انا باشجع العنب بكل الوانه
هههههههههههههههههه

مع تحيتى*

----------


## hanoaa

قشطة
أنا و جى جى و سارة و ناريمان فى نفس الوقت
هييييييييييييييييييييه
الله حلو أوى
جمييييييييييييييييييييييل

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ههههههههههههههههههههه .. قيثارة ..إيه رأيك ؟ ..شوفتي الصدااااااااااااااااااااع .. هههههههههههههههههه .. رديت عليكي .. وسرحت مع التلاجة اللي جنب الدولاب .. هههههههههههههههههه .. عموماً .. التالت حلو برضه .. كل سنة وانتي طيبةحكيم عيووون

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إحم إحم ..
انا اول مرة اشارك بس قلت بما ان ام يوسف وانا بقينا نسايب لازم بقى اوجب معاها  :: 
استاذ احمد نااااااااصر غلوش غلوش  ::

----------


## hanoaa

و ماشاء الله 
كلكوا مستخبيين
أنتوا إيه فى المخابرات
لازم نشوف حل فى موضوع الأستغمايه ده

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> قشطة
> 
> أنا و جى جى و سارة و ناريمان فى نفس الوقت
> هييييييييييييييييييييه
> الله حلو أوى
> 
> جمييييييييييييييييييييييل


 هههههههههههههه
الحقيقة يا هنوءة مش عارفة الوضع هايبقى ازاى دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  

يعنى احنا الاربعة فى المركز الاول كدا..؟؟؟؟

دى تبقى حااااااااجة جميلة طبعاااااااا
ياااااااااا رييييييت

----------


## قلب مصر

خدوا اسمعوا أغنية حليم الجميلة "صورة" على ما أجيلكم  :: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP9COlZCHjc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0jyPmye7RM&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هههههههههههههه
> الحقيقة يا هنوءة مش عارفة الوضع هايبقى ازاى دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
> 
> يعنى احنا الاربعة فى المركز الاول كدا..؟؟؟؟
> 
> دى تبقى حااااااااجة جميلة طبعاااااااا
> ياااااااااا رييييييت


جي جيييييييييييييييي
بلاش تقطيع ارزاق انا اول مرة اشارك 
وماله في اول و اول مكرر و اول مشرشر و اول مسكر  ::mazika2:: 
ده دليل على تفوق المدرسة بتاعتنا  :Smart:

----------


## hanoaa

> هههههههههههههه
> الحقيقة يا هنوءة مش عارفة الوضع هايبقى ازاى دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
> 
> يعنى احنا الاربعة فى المركز الاول كدا..؟؟؟؟
> 
> دى تبقى حااااااااجة جميلة طبعاااااااا
> ياااااااااا رييييييت


يابنتى ماتقاطعيش
أهو كله بفايده

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جي جيييييييييييييييي
> بلاش تقطيع ارزاق انا اول مرة اشارك 
> وماله في اول و اول مكرر و اول مشرشر و اول مسكر 
> ده دليل على تفوق المدرسة بتاعتنا


 
ومين سمعك يا سارة وحياتك دى تانى مرة اشارك بس فى المسابقة   

وبدعى ربنا يثبت اقدامى فيها لحسن انا عمرى ما اشتركت فى مسابقة فى المنتدى من ساعة مادخلته 

يعنى بالذوق كدا تروحوا تقلبوا رزقكم فى المسابقات التانية....  

بلاش تقطيع الأرزاق دا والنبى  ::-s:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> و ماشاء الله 
> كلكوا مستخبيين
> أنتوا إيه فى المخابرات
> لازم نشوف حل فى موضوع الأستغمايه ده


هنوووءاااااااااااات ..طبعاً الأولي وصوتك هيعلي أهو .. آااااااااااات ..بااااااازوكاااااااات ..حوِّللل ..حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

انا خلاص سمعت الأغنية يا قلب مصر
فين بقى النتيجة

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوووءاااااااااااات ..طبعاً الأولي وصوتك هيعلي أهو .. آااااااااااات ..بااااااازوكاااااااات ..حوِّللل ..حكيم عيووون


لأ مش ده السبب الوحيد انى صوتى عالى
هابقى أقولك على السبب التانى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

جيهان ..
انتي بتجيبي الإيموشنز الظريفة دي منين  :: 

ده عجبني اوي 
 ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> جمال عبد الناصر


جيهان ..مبروك الطبق الأول ..خُدي بالك ..نص البلح الأمهاااات في الخلاط ..والنص التاني كل بلحيااايه 8 قطعات ..عِدِّي معاها ياهنوووءاااات ..حكيم عيووون

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بس ده المفروض انه متسلسل اليومين دول ولا ده انتي مربياه في البيت عندك ولا إيه اللي بيحصل بالظبط  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان ..
> انتي بتجيبي الإيموشنز الظريفة دي منين 
> 
> ده عجبني اوي


اممممممممممم ..... 
مش هأقولك  



  




> بس ده المفروض انه متسلسل اليومين دول ولا ده انتي مربياه في البيت عندك ولا إيه اللي بيحصل بالظبط


 

وبالنسبة للأخ اللى عجبك دا عندى منه كتييييييييير 
وعندك أخوه أهو كمان

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا جيت .....
معلش كنت كل دا بعمل ريستارت  :: 
الكمبيوتر بتاعي بيدعي عليا وشكله حيموتني  :: 
حروح اشوف انتو عملتوا ايه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> جمال عبد الناصر


أهلاً بسندريلا السندريلاااااات ..أهلاً ييكي معانا .. مكانك في الصفحة 15 في كتاب المهلبيااااات ..لا لا لا لا ..في السطر الخامس من الصفحة .. إركبي طبق مهلبية البلح الأمهاااااااااااات ..هتلاقي نفسك في المركز التاني ..مع التفسيرااااات .. هامش .. مبروك المركز التاني .. آااااااااااااااااات ..حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان ..مبروك الطبق الأول ..خُدي بالك ..نص البلح الأمهاااات في الخلاط ..والنص التاني كل بلحيااايه 8 قطعات ..عِدِّي معاها ياهنوووءاااات ..حكيم عيووون


 

أما نشوف أخرتها أيه مع المهلبيات والبلح الأمهات
مش كفاية مهلبية العنب  ::uff:: 

بس تعرف حظى أحسن شوية مع البلح الأمهات  ::no3::  هاتلى بقى طبقين إحتياطى للحلقة الجاية  ::mazika2:: 
منا مش ضامنة هاتعملنا أيه جديد  :Blink:

----------


## قلب مصر

> جمال عبد الناصر


هنوءة الجميلة وألف ألف مبروك 
تفوزي معانا النهاردة بالمركز الأول في الحلقة الثامنة وفي الدقيقة 11.32 
وخمس درجات يا هنوءة وبخري نفسك  :Poster Stupid: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> جمال عبد الناصر


جيهان القمر وفوز جميل وتتصاعد تدريجيا في المراكز وتصعد من المركز الثالث في الحلقة اللي فاتت 
للمركز الأول النهاردة معانا في الدقيقة 11.32 وتفوز برضه ب 5 درجات
ألف ألف مبروك يا جيهان
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> جمال عبد الناصر


ومصراوية جدا جدا جدا وفوز جميل قوي وحصولها على المركز الثاني في الدقيقة 11.32 برضه بس بعد إنشغال المركز الأول بأول متسابقين 
وفوز مستحق بالمركز الثاني في أول مرة تشرفنا فيها بالمسابقة ونقول كلنا ألف ألف مبروك يا مصراوية 
وتحصلي على 3 درجات
وكملي معانا شوفتي طعم الفوز جميل ازاي  :Hug2: 
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوءة الجميلة وألف ألف مبروك 
> تفوزي معانا النهاردة بالمركز الأول في الحلقة الثامنة وفي الدقيقة 11.32 
> وخمس درجات يا هنوءة وبخري نفسك



حاضر هاتبخر فورا
إن شاء الله
و أنتوا كمان بخرونى
لحسن شكل البخور بتاعى مش قد كده

----------


## قلب مصر

> عبد الناصر


وناريمان الجميلة ومشاركتها الرائعة لمصراوية جدا في المركز الثاني 

ومتابعة رائعة من ناريمان

وتحصلي معانا على 3 درجات في المسابقة النهاردة
ألف ألف مبروك
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> جمال عبد الناصر


قيثارة الرائعة صاحبة أجمل وأعذب الألحان
تميز ونجاح وتحصلي على المركز الثالث في المسابقة النهاردة 
وكله من مهلبية البلح
قولتلك بلاش تكتري من المهلبيات  :: 

وتحصلي معانا على درجة واحدة  :hey: 
ألف ألف مبروك
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> جمال عبد الناصر


أستاذنا المبدع حكيم عيون  :: 
على أهلها جنت المهلبيات
أنت اللي جبته لنفسك بمهلبية البلح
واضح أن البلح الأمهات اللي ياكله يلف السبع لفات وعلى ما يوصل الوقت يكون فات فات 
وتفوز معانا النهاردة بالمركز الثالث مع قيثارة الجميلة اللي أكلت مع حضرتك من مهلبية البلح
وتحصل على نقطة واحدة
وألف ألف مبروك
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> منورين يا جماعة .. وكمان بالبلح عارفة انا ان طبقي محجوووووز عبد الناصر


ناريمان ..طبقك محجوز من أول الحلقااااات .. إزاي نحرمك من مهلبية البلح الأمهااااات ..من التلاجة اللي جنب الدولاب ..طبقين مهلبية ..بيرقصوا للي حضر ..وينادوا عللي غاااااب ..بيقولولك مبروك المركز التاني .. آااااااااااااااااااااب ..حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

> على فكرة يا قلب مصر ... انا اللى اخرني انى اتلخبطت لأني مش اعرف ان المسابقة حيدخل فيها رؤساء الجمهورية 
> 
> هي مش ملوك وسلاطين بس ...!!!!؟؟؟؟؟


ليه بس اللخبطة يا نيرمو  :: 
ما هي المسابقة على كل الحكام اللي حكموا مصر بما فيهم الملوك والسلاطين والرؤساء
وحتى الوزراء زي بهاء الدين قراقوش 
كان وزير لصلاح الدين لكنه حكم مصر  :: 
معلش تتعوض الحلقة الجاية إن شاء الله وتفوزي بكبشة نقاط تعوض حلقة النهاردة  :: 
 :f2: 
بس خدي بالك من مهلبية البلح خليكي في المانجة والبرتقان أحسن  :Biggrin:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *شوفتوا مهلبية البلح عملت فيه ايه
> اخر واحده
> ماله العنب ماله
> انا باشجع العنب بكل الوانه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مع تحيتى*


أيوة أنا شوفت يا قيثارة على يدي  :: 
اقعدي غنيلهم العنب العنب العنب  :good: 

تتعوض الحلقة الجاية يا حبي  ::h::  ::h:: 
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

قلب مصر
هو إحنا إتفقنا على كده
مش قلنا كل اللى يجاوب فى نفس الوقت بياخد نفس الدرجة
إيه اللخبطة دى
و لا ده عقاب المستخبيين

----------


## قلب مصر

> قشطة
> أنا و جى جى و سارة و ناريمان فى نفس الوقت
> هييييييييييييييييييييه
> الله حلو أوى
> جمييييييييييييييييييييييل


أيوة شوفتي يا هوءة دا سبق في المسابقة ولأول مرة يحصل  ::nooo:: 
أن أربعة يجاوبوا مع بعض في نفس الدقيقة

ولأول مرة برضه 6 يفوزوا معانا النهاردة في الحلقة 
شوفتي بقى وشوكوا كلكوا حلو على المسابقة ازاي  :Love:

----------


## قلب مصر

> إحم إحم ..
> انا اول مرة اشارك بس قلت بما ان ام يوسف وانا بقينا نسايب لازم بقى اوجب معاها 
> استاذ احمد نااااااااصر غلوش غلوش


يا أهلا يا أهلا بأعز الحبايب  :f:   :f: 
دا انتى نورتينا النهاردة يا سارة وسعيدة قوي باشتراكك معانا
شوفتي بقى فايدة النسب أهو خلاكي تكسبي معانا النهاردة  :: 
هو أستاذ أحمد ناصر عدى من هنا ولا ايه   ::cop:: 

بقولك ايه مستنياكي على طول معانا حعلن النتيجة كمان شوية صغيرين وحتلاقي ترتيبك بين المتسابقين وكملي علشان تعلي كمان وكمان
أيوة ما احنا بقينا أبو نسب  :4:

----------


## قلب مصر

> و ماشاء الله 
> كلكوا مستخبيين
> أنتوا إيه فى المخابرات
> لازم نشوف حل فى موضوع الأستغمايه ده


دا أحلى ما فيها هنوءة حكاية الاستغماية
محدش عارف مين لابدله في الدرة وقاعد مستني المسابقة تنزل  ::hop:: 
وهوبا يلاقوا كله دخل مرة واحدة وجاوب  :3: 
شوفتي التشويق 
علشان تعرفي أن مع مسابقة مصر التي في خاطري عمرك ما حتكسر بخاطري  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حاضر هاتبخر فورا
> إن شاء الله
> و أنتوا كمان بخرونى
> لحسن شكل البخور بتاعى مش قد كده


هنوووءة .. بلاش البخور بتاعك ده .. تحت الرَّبع على الشمال .. هتلاقي محل عمك سيد العطار ..بخور إنما إيه .. سِرُّه باتع .. هتدخلي هيديلك البخور في حجاب .. وحجاب تاني فيه اُغنية البخور ..حكيم عيووون

----------


## hanoaa

> يا أهلا يا أهلا بأعز الحبايب  
> دا انتى نورتينا النهاردة يا سارة وسعيدة قوي باشتراكك معانا
> شوفتي بقى فايدة النسب أهو خلاكي تكسبي معانا النهاردة 
> هو أستاذ أحمد ناصر عدى من هنا ولا ايه  
> 
> بقولك ايه مستنياكي على طول معانا حعلن النتيجة كمان شوية صغيرين وحتلاقي ترتيبك بين المتسابقين وكملي علشان تعلي كمان وكمان
> أيوة ما احنا بقينا أبو نسب


اظبط كوسه فى المسابقة
و بعدين إيه بقى حكاية أبو نسب دى
أنا عايزة أعرف

----------


## قلب مصر

> هههههههههههههه
> الحقيقة يا هنوءة مش عارفة الوضع هايبقى ازاى دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
> 
> يعنى احنا الاربعة فى المركز الاول كدا..؟؟؟؟
> 
> دى تبقى حااااااااجة جميلة طبعاااااااا
> ياااااااااا رييييييت


جيهان الجميلة  :f: 
فعلا كلكم جاوبتم في نفس الدقيقة انتو الأربعة
بس طبقا لآخر تعديل اتفقنا عليه ، أن أول اثنين يشتركوا في نفس الدقيقة يحصلوا على المركز الأول وإذا اشترك معاهم ثالث يترحل للمركز الثاني وهكذا
وحتلقوني عدلته يوم ما عدلنا النقطة دي في المشاركة الرئيسية للمسابقة في الصفحة الأولى

وعلشان كدة اثنين حصلوا على المركز الأول والاثنين الثانينن حصلوا على المركز الثاني  ::eek:: 

حاجة تلخبط مش كدة  :Roll2: 

المهم مبروك يا قمر واستمري معانا  ::no1:: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> جي جيييييييييييييييي
> بلاش تقطيع ارزاق انا اول مرة اشارك 
> وماله في اول و اول مكرر و اول مشرشر و اول مسكر 
> ده دليل على تفوق المدرسة بتاعتنا


أيوة كدة أنا عايزاكم على طول من الآوائل مبيهمنيش حكاية المكرر والمسكر  :y: 
المهم النتيجة الكلية لمدرستنا  :Poster Spam:

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوووءة .. بلاش البخور بتاعك ده .. تحت الرَّبع على الشمال .. هتلاقي محل عمك سيد العطار ..بخور إنما إيه .. سِرُّه باتع .. هتدخلي هيديلك البخور في حجاب .. وحجاب تاني فيه اُغنية البخور ..حكيم عيووون


أنا بس عايزة أسأل سؤال
هو أنا فى بينى و بين حضرتك تار بايت
و لا ورث مالوش صاحب
و لا لاقينى على باب جامع
أخرتها عايز تتوهنى
يا عينى عليكى يا هنوءة
طب لو تهت شكل المنتدى هايبقى عامل ازاى
شوفت بقى أسباب الصداع اللى عندك إيه

----------


## قلب مصر

> يابنتى ماتقاطعيش
> أهو كله بفايده


آهي قاطعت آهي  :Beta2: 
ومكانتش تعرف زيك كدة أن أول 2 بس هما اللي حيحصلوا على المركز الأول
وأن تاني اتنين حيحصلوا على التاني  :Poster Stupid: 

عارفة بتنمري على الحلقات الجاية  :Busted Red: 
اه منك يا هنوءة  :Kiss2:

----------


## hanoaa

> جيهان الجميلة 
> فعلا كلكم جاوبتم في نفس الدقيقة انتو الأربعة
> بس طبقا لآخر تعديل اتفقنا عليه ، أن أول اثنين يشتركوا في نفس الدقيقة يحصلوا على المركز الأول وإذا اشترك معاهم ثالث يترحل للمركز الثاني وهكذا
> وحتلقوني عدلته يوم ما عدلنا النقطة دي في المشاركة الرئيسية للمسابقة في الصفحة الأولى
> 
> وعلشان كدة اثنين حصلوا على المركز الأول والاثنين الثانينن حصلوا على المركز الثاني 
> 
> حاجة تلخبط مش كدة 
> 
> المهم مبروك يا قمر واستمري معانا


إيه ده
بجد إحنا إتفقنا على كده
ماكنتش أعرف
بس ليه يعنى
ماهو شغال كلنا الأول و كلنا التانى و هكذا

----------


## قلب مصر

> ومين سمعك يا سارة وحياتك دى تانى مرة اشارك بس فى المسابقة   
> 
> وبدعى ربنا يثبت اقدامى فيها لحسن انا عمرى ما اشتركت فى مسابقة فى المنتدى من ساعة مادخلته 
> 
> يعنى بالذوق كدا تروحوا تقلبوا رزقكم فى المسابقات التانية....  
> 
> بلاش تقطيع الأرزاق دا والنبى


هههههههههه
أيوة خوفيهم يا جيهان علشان ميجوش تاني
وخصوصا بأخينا دا وأخوه  :Bicycle:  

بس انتى تابعي معانا وانتى تلاقي نفسك في العلالي  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أستاذنا المبدع حكيم عيون 
> على أهلها جنت المهلبيات
> أنت اللي جبته لنفسك بمهلبية البلح
> واضح أن البلح الأمهات اللي ياكله يلف السبع لفات وعلى ما يوصل الوقت يكون فات فات 
> وتفوز معانا النهاردة بالمركز الثالث مع قيثارة الجميلة اللي أكلت مع حضرتك من مهلبية البلح
> وتحصل على نقطة واحدة
> وألف ألف مبروك


قلب مصر .. المشكلة ليست في المهلبيااااااااااات ..المشكلة في التلاجة اللي جنب الدولاااااب .. آااااااااااااات ..والصُداعاااااااااااات .. والدليل إن كل اللي أكلوا مهلبية البلح الأمهااااات ..صاروا من الفائزين .. والفائزااااااااااااات ..مين يقوللي هاااااااااااااااااات ..اللقاء مُتجدد مع الجديد من المهلبياااااااااااااات ..حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

> هنوووءاااااااااااات ..طبعاً الأولي وصوتك هيعلي أهو .. آااااااااااات ..بااااااازوكاااااااات ..حوِّللل ..حكيم عيووون


يا هنوءة مش بقولك بخري نفسك تبخيرات جامدات  :: 
النق حينزل عليك نزولات مش هينااااااات  :Poster Oops:

----------


## hanoaa

> آهي قاطعت آهي 
> ومكانتش تعرف زيك كدة أن أول 2 بس هما اللي حيحصلوا على المركز الأول
> وأن تاني اتنين حيحصلوا على التاني 
> 
> عارفة بتنمري على الحلقات الجاية 
> اه منك يا هنوءة


يا عينى عليكى يا هنوءة
أه يانى يا مظلومه يانى
تحسى إنى أنا بس اللى هادخل أجاوب مع نفسى فى نفس الوقت
سبحان الله

----------


## قلب مصر

> انا خلاص سمعت الأغنية يا قلب مصر
> فين بقى النتيجة


سمعتي الأغنية  :hey: 

طب ايه رأيك فيها  :;): 

النتيجة النهائية على وصول 

انتظرينا  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> لأ مش ده السبب الوحيد انى صوتى عالى
> هابقى أقولك على السبب التانى


أيوة ايه هو بقى السبب التاني مقولتيش عليه  :Cool:

----------


## hanoaa

> يا هنوءة مش بقولك بخري نفسك تبخيرات جامدات 
> النق حينزل عليك نزولات مش هينااااااات


ربنا يستر بقى
قل لن يصيبنا إلا ماكتب الله لنا

----------


## hanoaa

> أيوة ايه هو بقى السبب التاني مقولتيش عليه


ماإنتى ماقولتيش على موضوع النسب اللى بينك و بين سارة
يعنى بصرة

----------


## قلب مصر

> قلب مصر
> هو إحنا إتفقنا على كده
> مش قلنا كل اللى يجاوب فى نفس الوقت بياخد نفس الدرجة
> إيه اللخبطة دى
> و لا ده عقاب المستخبيين


أيوة فكرتيني ما هو أنتي كنتي غياب المرة اللي فاتت  :Gun2: 

وعلشان كدة معندكيش علم بالتعديلات اللي اتعملت في الحلقة اللي قبليها

اتفقنا على كدة على أساس يظل فيه قدر من التنافس بين الأعضاء في السرعة برضه

وعلشان نقدر نحدد الفايزين معانا في الحلقة ومكسبهم من خلال النقاط
وإلا ممكن نلاقي الحلقة كأنها ملهاش تأثير لو الستة جاوبوا في نفس الدقيقة 
وساعتها الزيادة حيكون معدلها واحد فمش حيحصل فرق في الدرجات  :Clown: 
وابقي قابليني لو فهمتي لأني أصلا مش فاهمه أنا كتبت ايه  :Lol2: 
 :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer: 
خدي غيري ريقك بشوربة بلح أمهات  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> أيوة فكرتيني ما هو أنتي كنتي غياب المرة اللي فاتت 
> 
> وعلشان كدة معندكيش علم بالتعديلات اللي اتعملت في الحلقة اللي قبليها
> 
> اتفقنا على كدة على أساس يظل فيه قدر من التنافس بين الأعضاء في السرعة برضه
> 
> وعلشان نقدر نحدد الفايزين معانا في الحلقة ومكسبهم من خلال النقاط
> وإلا ممكن نلاقي الحلقة كأنها ملهاش تأثير لو الستة جاوبوا في نفس الدقيقة 
> وساعتها الزيادة حيكون معدلها واحد فمش حيحصل فرق في الدرجات 
> ...


اصل السرعه دى نصيب
ممكن النت يفصل الجهاز يهنج السيرفر ينتحر كده يعنى
فخلينا فى حلاوة إننا بنتجمع
و بعدين ياسيتى خلى الناس تكسب و تفرفش علشان تعيد بنفس
بمناسبة الغياب بقى أخبار أستاذ معتز إيه
أنا هاخد الشوربه بس هاحطها فى التلاجة
أصل واضح إن القر مفعوله اشتغل
معدتى فى حاله يرثى لها

----------


## قلب مصر

> اظبط كوسه فى المسابقة
> و بعدين إيه بقى حكاية أبو نسب دى
> أنا عايزة أعرف





> إيه ده
> بجد إحنا إتفقنا على كده
> ماكنتش أعرف
> بس ليه يعنى
> ماهو شغال كلنا الأول و كلنا التانى و هكذا





> ماإنتى ماقولتيش على موضوع النسب اللى بينك و بين سارة
> يعنى بصرة


انتي عايزة تجرجريني في الكلام 
علشان أقولك على صلة النسب اللي بيني وبين مصراوية جدا  :4: 
أبدا ولا ممكن جدا  ::p: 
أنتي عايزة أستاذ أحمد ناصر يرجع في اتفاقه معايا بخصوص اللام لام للياء ياء  :Shock2: 
دا سر تاني أهو متعرفيهوش  ::p: 

أصلها كلها أسرار نسبية يا هنوءة  :4: 
خدي حللي بأيس كريم بلح أمهات بعد شوربة البلح  :Icecream:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

كده يا ام يوسف آخرتها مركز تاني 
ده انا مسلماكي البت بشنطة البامبرز بتاعتها  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> انتي عايزة تجرجريني في الكلام 
> علشان أقولك على صلة النسب اللي بيني وبين مصراوية جدا 
> أبدا ولا ممكن جدا 
> أنتي عايزة أستاذ أحمد ناصر يرجع في اتفاقه معايا بخصوص اللام لام للياء ياء 
> دا سر تاني أهو متعرفيهوش 
> 
> أصلها كلها أسرار نسبية يا هنوءة 
> خدي حللي بأيس كريم بلح أمهات بعد شوربة البلح


طالما بقى هى أسرار و نسبيه
يبقى نمشيها أسرار
و كل واحد يخلى نسبيته معاه

----------


## قلب مصر

> اصل السرعه دى نصيب
> ممكن النت يفصل الجهاز يهنج السيرفر ينتحر كده يعنى
> فخلينا فى حلاوة إننا بنتجمع
> و بعدين ياسيتى خلى الناس تكسب و تفرفش علشان تعيد بنفس
> بمناسبة الغياب بقى أخبار أستاذ معتز إيه
> أنا هاخد الشوربه بس هاحطها فى التلاجة
> أصل واضح إن القر مفعوله اشتغل
> معدتى فى حاله يرثى لها


أيوة اسأليني أنا عن تهنيجة الكمبيوتر وخصوصا في الأوقات الحرجة  ::o: 
وإن شاء الله كله يكسب ويعيد وتكون النتيجة سعيدة للجميع بإذن الله

وبالنسبة لأستاذ معتز للأسف معرفش أي أخبار جديدة عنه من ساعة ما أرسل لي رسالة بيبلغني فيها بمرضه
ربنا يرجعه بالسلامة إن شاء الله ونطمن عليه جميعا
بصي خدي الشوربة وحطيها في التلاجة 
وحطي الآيس كريم في الفرن
علشان هي دي الأصول المتبعة مع شوربة وأيس كريم ومهلبية البلح الأمهات    ::k:: 

ألف سلامة عليكي يا هنوءة كله من النق والقر الحقي اتبخري بسرعة
بس اتبخري من البخور مش اتبخري من البخار  :: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> كده يا ام يوسف آخرتها مركز تاني 
> ده انا مسلماكي البت بشنطة البامبرز بتاعتها


تصدقي هيا شنطة البامبرز دي اللي عمالة ادور عليها بقالي 4 ساعات وعمالة اقول في حاجة ضايعة في حاجة ضايعة  ::'(: 

حظبطك يا أبو نسب الحلقة الجاية  :Biggrin: 

وبصي يوميها مش حنعمل الفطار كوسة ماشي كووووووووسة 

 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انتي عايزة تجرجريني في الكلام 
> علشان أقولك على صلة النسب اللي بيني وبين مصراوية جدا 
> أبدا ولا ممكن جدا 
> أنتي عايزة أستاذ أحمد ناصر يرجع في اتفاقه معايا بخصوص اللام لام للياء ياء 
> دا سر تاني أهو متعرفيهوش 
> 
> أصلها كلها أسرار نسبية يا هنوءة 
> خدي حللي بأيس كريم بلح أمهات بعد شوربة البلح


إحم إحم
نحن هنا
طيب ما تباصى لى يا أم يوسف كام حل كده لحسن أنا إتعقدت..حتى الساعة 2 صباحا بأدخل ألاقى الفوازير محلولة
يعنى أعمل إيه بس يا ربى؟
أحل مرة واحدة بس..الله يرحم أيام ماكنت بأعمل الفوازير الطازة فى فك التكشيرة
الظاهر اللى عملته فى الناس طلع عليا فى النهاية
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]نتيجة الحلقة الثامنة 

الفائزين بالمركز الأول

هنوءة

5  درجات

جيهان محمد علي

5  درجات

الفائزين بالمركز الثاني 

nariman

3  درجات


مصراوية جدا

3  درجات

الفائزين بالمركز الثالث

قيثارة 

درجة واحدة

حكيم عيووون 

درجة واحدة


وألف ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 



[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]النتيجة النهائية بعد الحلقة الثامنة

حكيم عيووون 

23 درجة

nariman

21  درجة

ابن طيبه

13  درجة

هنوءة

13 درجات

جيهان محمد علي

6 درجات

قيثارة

5 درجات

مصراوية جدا

3 درجات

وألف مبروك للجميع 

 :f2: 


[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

> إحم إحم
> نحن هنا
> طيب ما تباصى لى يا أم يوسف كام حل كده لحسن أنا إتعقدت..حتى الساعة 2 صباحا بأدخل ألاقى الفوازير محلولة
> يعنى أعمل إيه بس يا ربى؟
> أحل مرة واحدة بس..الله يرحم أيام ماكنت بأعمل الفوازير الطازة فى فك التكشيرة
> الظاهر اللى عملته فى الناس طلع عليا فى النهاية


 :gp:  :gp:  :gp:  :gp:  برئ يا بيه  :hey: 

دا حضرتك تنور يا أخي العزيز يا أبو نسب أنا برضه أقدر أقول أي حاجة  :Bounce: 
أنا عنيا لحضرتك أنت تؤمر أنا ليا برضه إلا لبنى وليلى ومارية وكل البنات المستخبية  :: 
طب تصدق بالله حلقة النهاردة كانت عاوزة حضرتك 
لو شوفت السؤال حتعرف ليه 
علشان كان الريس عبد الناصر الله يرحمه  :Dry: 
ملحوقة بس تعالى بدري شوية عن كدة
ميعاد الحلقة بيكون يوم ويوم الساعة 11.30 يعني ميعادنا 19 رمضان الساعة 11.30 إن شاء الله
في انتظارك يا ابو لبنى 
وياريت بجد تعمل لنا مسابقات من اللي هيا في الفوازير الطازة بعد رمضان علشان بجد كانت جميلة قوي  :: 

وسلامي للبنات الحلوين - بناتي وزوجات أولادي في المستقبل - وسلامي لوالدتهم الطيبة
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أهلاً بسندريلا السندريلاااااات ..أهلاً ييكي معانا .. مكانك في الصفحة 15 في كتاب المهلبيااااات ..لا لا لا لا ..في السطر الخامس من الصفحة .. إركبي طبق مهلبية البلح الأمهاااااااااااات ..هتلاقي نفسك في المركز التاني ..مع التفسيرااااات .. هامش .. مبروك المركز التاني .. آااااااااااااااااات ..حكيم عيووون




ميرسي ...
بس انا ماليش في المهلبيااااااات  :Poster Spam: 
بتنرفزني  :Akuma: 
ولو كنت اكلت من المهلبياااات 
كان زماني محطوطاااااات 
في المركز التمنميااااااات  ::-s: 
و هنيالك يا فاعل الخير والثوابااااات  :Smart: 
وبالهنا والشفاااااااات   :Icecream: 
وانا مش محتاجة للمهلبياااات  :Roll2: 

عشان في ما بيني وبين الحكومة نسبااااات... جامدااات  :Beta2: 
والكوساااات جاية في الطريقاااااات  :king: 

 ::p:   ::p:   ::p:

----------


## قلب مصر

جمال عبد الناصر

ولد جمال عبد الناصر في ١٥ يناير ١٩١٨ في ١٨ شارع قنوات في حي باكوس الشعبي بالإسكندرية . 

كان جمال عبد الناصر الابن الأكبر لعبد الناصر حسين الذي ولد في عام ١٨٨٨ في قرية بني مر في صعيد مصر في أسره من الفلاحين، ولكنه حصل على قدر من التعليم سمح له بأن يلتحق بوظيفة في مصلحة البريد بالإسكندرية، وكان مرتبه يكفى بصعوبة لسداد ضرورات الحياة . 

جمال عبد الناصر فى المرحلة الابتدائية 
التحق جمال عبد الناصر بروضة الأطفال بمحرم بك بالإسكندرية، ثم التحق بالمدرسة الابتدائية بالخطاطبه في عامي ١٩٢٣ ، ١٩٢٤ . 

وفى عام ١٩٢٥ دخل جمال مدرسة النحاسين الابتدائية بالجمالية بالقاهرة وأقام عند عمه خليل حسين في حي شعبي لمدة ثلاث سنوات، وكان جمال يسافر لزيارة أسرته بالخطاطبه في العطلات المدرسية، وحين وصل في الإجازة الصيفية في العام التالي – ١٩٢٦ – علم أن والدته قد توفيت قبل ذلك بأسابيع ولم يجد أحد الشجاعة لإبلاغه بموتها، ولكنه اكتشف ذلك بنفسه بطريقة هزت كيانه – كما ذكر لـ "دافيد مورجان" مندوب صحيفة "الصنداى تايمز" – ثم أضاف: "لقد كان فقد أمي في حد ذاته أمراً محزناً للغاية، أما فقدها بهذه الطريقة فقد كان صدمة تركت في شعوراً لا يمحوه الزمن. وقد جعلتني آلامي وأحزاني الخاصة في تلك الفترة أجد مضضاً بالغاً في إنزال الآلام والأحزان بالغير في مستقبل السنين ". 

وبعد أن أتم جمال السنة الثالثة في مدرسة النحاسين بالقاهرة، أرسله والده في صيف ١٩٢٨ عند جده لوالدته فقضى السنة الرابعة الابتدائية في مدرسة العطارين بالإسكندرية . 

جمال عبد الناصر فى المرحلة الثانوية: 



عبد الناصر اثناء دراسته فى مدرسة حلوان الثانوية  


التحق جمال عبد الناصر في عام ١٩٢٩ بالقسم الداخلي في مدرسة حلوان الثانوية وقضى بها عاماً واحداً، ثم نقل في العام التالي – ١٩٣٠ – إلى مدرسة رأس التين الثانوية بالإسكندرية بعد أن انتقل والده إلى العمل بمصلحة البوسطة هناك . 



وفى تلك المدرسة تكون وجدان جمال عبد الناصر القومي؛ ففي عام ١٩٣٠ استصدرت وزارة إسماعيل صدقي مرسوماً ملكياً بإلغاء دستور ١٩٢٣ فثارت مظاهرات الطلبة تهتف بسقوط الاستعمار وبعودة الدستور. 

ويحكى جمال عبد الناصر عن أول مظاهرة اشترك فيها: "كنت أعبر ميدان المنشية في الإسكندرية حين وجدت اشتباكاً بين مظاهرة لبعض التلاميذ وبين قوات من البوليس، ولم أتردد في تقرير موقفي؛ فلقد انضممت على الفور إلى المتظاهرين، دون أن أعرف أي شئ عن السبب الذي كانوا يتظاهرون من أجله، ولقد شعرت أنني في غير حاجة إلى سؤال؛ لقد رأيت أفراداً من الجماهير في صدام مع السلطة، واتخذت موقفي دون تردد في الجانب المعادى للسلطة. 

ومرت لحظات سيطرت فيها المظاهرة على الموقف، لكن سرعان ما جاءت إلى المكان الإمدادات؛ حمولة لوريين من رجال البوليس لتعزيز القوة، وهجمت علينا جماعتهم، وإني لأذكر أنى – في محاولة يائسة – ألقيت حجراً، لكنهم أدركونا في لمح البصر، وحاولت أن أهرب، لكنى حين التفت هوت على رأسي عصا من عصى البوليس، تلتها ضربة ثانية حين سقطت، ثم شحنت إلى الحجز والدم يسيل من رأسي مع عدد من الطلبة الذين لم يستطيعوا الإفلات بالسرعة الكافية. 

ولما كنت في قسم البوليس، وأخذوا يعالجون جراح رأسي؛ سألت عن سبب المظاهرة، فعرفت أنها مظاهرة نظمتها جماعة مصر الفتاة في ذلك الوقت للاحتجاج على سياسة الحكومة. 

وقد دخلت السجن تلميذاً متحمساً، وخرجت منه مشحوناً بطاقة من الغضب". (حديث عبد الناصر مع "دافيد مورجان" مندوب "صحيفة الصنداى تايمز" ١٨/٦/١٩٦٢) . 

ويعود جمال عبد الناصر إلى هذه الفترة من حياته في خطاب له بميدان المنشية بالإسكندرية في ٢٦/١٠/١٩٥٤ ليصف أحاسيسه في تلك المظاهرة وما تركته من آثار في نفسه: "حينما بدأت في الكلام اليوم في ميدان المنشية. سرح بي الخاطر إلى الماضي البعيد ... وتذكرت كفاح الإسكندرية وأنا شاب صغير وتذكرت في هذا الوقت وأنا اشترك مع أبناء الإسكندرية، وأنا أهتف لأول مرة في حياتي باسم الحرية وباسم الكرامة، وباسم مصر... أطلقت علينا طلقات الاستعمار وأعوان الاستعمار فمات من مات وجرح من جرح، ولكن خرج من بين هؤلاء الناس شاب صغير شعر بالحرية وأحس بطعم الحرية، وآلي على نفسه أن يجاهد وأن يكافح وأن يقاتل في سبيل الحرية التي كان يهتف بها ولا يعلم معناها؛ لأنه كان يشعر بها في نفسه، وكان يشعر بها في روحه وكان يشعر بها في دمه". لقد كانت تلك الفترة بالإسكندرية مرحلة تحول في حياة الطالب جمال من متظاهر إلى ثائر تأثر بحالة الغليان التي كانت تعانى منها مصر بسبب تحكم الاستعمار وإلغاء الدستور. وقد ضاق المسئولون بالمدرسة بنشاطه ونبهوا والده فأرسله إلى القاهرة. 

وقد التحق جمال عبد الناصر في عام ١٩٣٣ بمدرسة النهضة الثانوية بحي الظاهر بالقاهرة، واستمر في نشاطه السياسي فأصبح رئيس اتحاد مدارس النهضة الثانوية. 

وفى تلك الفترة ظهر شغفه بالقراءة في التاريخ والموضوعات الوطنية فقرأ عن الثورة الفرنسية وعن "روسو" و"فولتير" وكتب مقالة بعنوان "فولتير رجل الحرية" نشرها بمجلة المدرسة. كما قرأ عن "نابليون" و"الإسكندر" و"يوليوس قيصر" و"غاندى" وقرأ رواية البؤساء لـ "فيكتور هيوجو" وقصة مدينتين لـ "شارلز ديكنز".
كذلك اهتم بالإنتاج الأدبي العربي فكان معجباً بأشعار أحمد شوقي وحافظ إبراهيم، وقرأ عن سيرة النبي محمد وعن أبطال الإسلام وكذلك عن مصطفى كامل، كما قرأ مسرحيات وروايات توفيق الحكيم خصوصاً رواية عودة الروح التي تتحدث عن ضرورة ظهور زعيم للمصريين يستطيع توحيد صفوفهم ودفعهم نحو النضال في سبيل الحرية والبعث الوطني.



وفى ١٩٣٥ في حفل مدرسة النهضة الثانوية لعب الطالب جمال عبد الناصر دور "يوليوس قيصر" بطل تحرير الجماهير في مسرحية "شكسبير" في حضور وزير المعارف في ذلك الوقت. 

وقد شهد عام ١٩٣٥ نشاطاً كبيراً للحركة الوطنية المصرية التي لعب فيها الطلبة الدور الأساسي مطالبين بعودة الدستور والاستقلال، ويكشف خطاب من جمال عبد الناصر إلى صديقه حسن النشار في ٤ سبتمبر ١٩٣٥ مكنون نفسه في هذه الفترة، فيقول: "لقد انتقلنا من نور الأمل إلى ظلمة اليأس ونفضنا بشائر الحياة واستقبلنا غبار الموت، فأين من يقلب كل ذلك رأساً على عقب، ويعيد مصر إلى سيرتها الأولى يوم أن كانت مالكة العالم. أين من يخلق خلفاً جديداً لكي يصبح المصري الخافت الصوت الضعيف الأمل الذي يطرق برأسه ساكناً صابراً على اهتضام حقه ساهياً عن التلاعب بوطنه يقظاً عالي الصوت عظيم الرجاء رافعاً رأسه يجاهد بشجاعة وجرأه في طلب الاستقلال والحرية... قال مصطفى كامل ' لو نقل قلبي من اليسار إلى اليمين أو تحرك الأهرام من مكانه المكين أو تغير مجرى [النيل] فلن أتغير عن المبدأ ' ... كل ذلك مقدمة طويلة لعمل أطول وأعظم فقد تكلمنا مرات عده في عمل يوقظ الأمة من غفوتها ويضرب على الأوتار الحساسة من القلوب ويستثير ما كمن في الصدور. ولكن كل ذلك لم يدخل في حيز العمل إلى الآن


ووبعد ذلك بشهرين وفور صدور تصريح "صمويل هور" – وزير الخارجية البريطانية – في ٩ نوفمبر١٩٣٥ معلناً رفض بريطانيا لعودة الحياة الدستورية في مصر، اندلعت مظاهرات الطلبة والعمال في البلاد، وقاد جمال عبد الناصر في ١٣ نوفمبر مظاهرة من تلاميذ المدارس الثانوية واجهتها قوة من البوليس الإنجليزي فأصيب جمال بجرح في جبينه سببته رصاصة مزقت الجلد ولكنها لم تنفذ إلى الرأس، وأسرع به زملاؤه إلى دار جريدة الجهاد التي تصادف وقوع الحادث بجوارها ونشر اسمه في العدد الذي صدر صباح اليوم التالي بين أسماء الجرحى. (مجلة الجهاد ١٩٣٥). 

وعن آثار أحداث تلك الفترة في نفسية جمال عبد الناصر قال في كلمة له في جامعة القاهرة في ١٥ نوفمبر ١٩٥٢: "وقد تركت إصابتي أثراً عزيزاً لا يزال يعلو وجهي فيذكرني كل يوم بالواجب الوطني الملقى على كاهلي كفرد من أبناء هذا الوطن العزيز. وفى هذا اليوم وقع صريع الظلم والاحتلال المرحوم عبد المجيد مرسى فأنساني ما أنا مصاب به، ورسخ في نفسي أن على واجباً أفنى في سبيله أو أكون أحد العاملين في تحقيقه حتى يتحقق؛ وهذا الواجب هو تحرير الوطن من الاستعمار، وتحقيق سيادة الشعب. وتوالى بعد ذلك سقوط الشهداء صرعى؛ فازداد إيماني بالعمل على تحقيق حرية مصر". 

وتحت الضغط الشعبي وخاصة من جانب الطلبة والعمال صدر مرسوم ملكي في ١٢ ديسمبر ١٩٣٥ بعودة دستور ١٩٢٣

وقد انضم جمال عبد الناصر في هذا الوقت إلى وفود الطلبة التي كانت تسعى إلى بيوت الزعماء تطلب منهم أن يتحدوا من أجل مصر، وقد تألفت الجبهة الوطنية سنة ١٩٣٦ بالفعل على أثر هذه الجهود. 

وقد كتب جمال في فترة الفوران هذه خطاباً إلى حسن النشار في ٢ سبتمبر ١٩٣٥ قال فيه: "يقول الله تعالى: وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة، فأين تلك القوة التي نستعد بها لهم؛ إن الموقف اليوم دقيق ومصر في موقف أدق...".

ووصف جمال عبد الناصر شعوره في كتاب "فلسفة الثورة" فقال: "وفى تلك الأيام قدت مظاهرة في مدرسة النهضة، وصرخت من أعماقي بطلب الاستقلال التام، وصرخ ورائي كثيرون، ولكن صراخنا ضاع هباء وبددته الرياح أصداء واهية لا تحرك الجبال ولا تحطم الصخور".

إلا أن اتحاد الزعماء السياسيين على كلمة واحدة كان فجيعة لإيمان جمال عبد الناصر، على حد تعبيره في كتاب "فلسفة الثورة"، فإن الكلمة الواحدة التي اجتمعوا عليها كانت معاهدة ١٩٣٦ التي قننت الاحتلال، فنصت على أن تبقى في مصر قواعد عسكرية لحماية وادي النيل وقناة السويس من أي اعتداء، وفى حال وقوع حرب تكون الأراضي المصرية بموانيها ومطاراتها وطرق مواصلاتها تحت تصرف بريطانيا، كما نصت المعاهدة على بقاء الحكم الثنائي في السودان. 

وكان من نتيجة النشاط السياسي المكثف لجمال عبد الناصر في هذه الفترة الذي رصدته تقارير البوليس أن قررت مدرسة النهضة فصله بتهمة تحريضه الطلبة على الثورة، إلا أن زملائه ثاروا وأعلنوا الإضراب العام وهددوا بحرق المدرسة فتراجع ناظر المدرسة في قراره.

ومنذ المظاهرة الأولى التي اشترك فيها جمال عبد الناصر بالإسكندرية شغلت السياسة كل وقته، وتجول بين التيارات السياسية التي كانت موجودة في هذا الوقت فانضم إلى مصر الفتاة لمدى عامين، ثم انصرف عنها بعد أن اكتشف أنها لا تحقق شيئاً، كما كانت له اتصالات متعددة بالإخوان المسلمين إلا أنه قد عزف عن الانضمام لأي من الجماعات أو الأحزاب القائمة لأنه لم يقتنع بجدوى أياً منها ،"فلم يكن هناك حزب مثالي يضم جميع العناصر لتحقيق الأهداف الوطنية".

كذلك فإنه وهو طالب في المرحلة الثانوية بدأ الوعي العربي يتسلل إلى تفكيره، فكان يخرج مع زملائه كل عام في الثاني من شهر نوفمبر احتجاجاً على وعد "بلفور" الذي منحت به بريطانيا لليهود وطناً في فلسطين على حساب أصحابه الشرعيين.

جمال عبد الناصر ضابطاً



لما أتم جمال عبد الناصر دراسته الثانوية وحصل على البكالوريا في القسم الأدبي قرر الالتحاق بالجيش، ولقد أيقن بعد التجربة التي مر بها في العمل السياسي واتصالاته برجال السياسة والأحزاب التي أثارت اشمئزازه منهم أن تحرير مصر لن يتم بالخطب بل يجب أن تقابل القوة بالقوة والاحتلال العسكري بجيش وطني.

تقدم جمال عبد الناصر إلى الكلية الحربية فنجح في الكشف الطبي ولكنه سقط في كشف الهيئة لأنه حفيد فلاح من بني مر وابن موظف بسيط لا يملك شيئاً، ولأنه اشترك في مظاهرات ١٩٣٥، ولأنه لا يملك واسطة.

ولما رفضت الكلية الحربية قبول جمال، تقدم في أكتوبر ١٩٣٦ إلى كلية الحقوق في جامعة القاهرة ومكث فيها ستة أشهر إلى أن عقدت معاهدة ١٩٣٦ واتجهت النية إلى زيادة عدد ضباط الجيش المصري من الشباب بصرف النظر عن طبقتهم الاجتماعية أو ثروتهم، فقبلت الكلية الحربية دفعة في خريف ١٩٣٦ وأعلنت وزارة الحربية عن حاجتها لدفعة ثانية، فتقدم جمال مرة ثانية للكلية الحربية ولكنه توصل إلى مقابلة وكيل وزارة الحربية اللواء إبراهيم خيري الذي أعجب بصراحته ووطنيته وإصراره على أن يصبح ضابطاً فوافق على دخوله في الدورة التالية؛ أي في مارس ١٩٣٧.

لقد وضع جمال عبد الناصر أمامه هدفاً واضحاً في الكلية الحربية وهو "أن يصبح ضابطاً ذا كفاية وأن يكتسب المعرفة والصفات التي تسمح له بأن يصبح قائداً"، وفعلاً أصبح "رئيس فريق"، وأسندت إليه منذ أوائل ١٩٣٨ مهمة تأهيل الطلبة المستجدين الذين كان من بينهم عبد الحكيم عامر. وطوال فترة الكلية لم يوقع على جمال أي جزاء، كما رقى إلى رتبة أومباشى طالب.

تخرج جمال عبد الناصر من الكلية الحربية بعد مرور ١٧ شهراً، أي في يوليه ١٩٣٨، فقد جرى استعجال تخريج دفعات الضباط في ذلك الوقت لتوفير عدد كافي من الضباط المصريين لسد الفراغ الذي تركه انتقال القوات البريطانية إلى منطقة قناة السويس.

وقد كانت مكتبة الكلية الحربية غنية بالكتب القيمة، فمن لائحة الاستعارة تبين أن جمال قرأ عن سير عظماء التاريخ مثل "بونابرت" و"الإسكندر" و"جاليباردى" و"بسمارك" و"مصطفى كمال أتاتورك" و"هندنبرج" و"تشرشل" و"فوش". كما قرأ الكتب التي تعالج شئون الشرق الأوسط والسودان ومشكلات الدول التي على البحر المتوسط والتاريخ العسكري. وكذلك قرأ عن الحرب العالمية الأولى وعن حملة فلسطين، وعن تاريخ ثورة ١٩١٩.


الملازم ثان جمال عبد الناصر




التحق جمال عبد الناصر فور تخرجه بسلاح المشاة ونقل إلى منقباد في الصعيد، وقد أتاحت له إقامته هناك أن ينظر بمنظار جديد إلى أوضاع الفلاحين وبؤسهم. وقد التقى في منقباد بكل من زكريا محيى الدين وأنور السادات.

وفى عام ١٩٣٩ طلب جمال عبد الناصر نقله إلى السودان، فخدم في الخرطوم وفى جبل الأولياء، وهناك قابل زكريا محيى الدين وعبد الحكيم عامر. وفى مايو ١٩٤٠ رقى إلى رتبة الملازم أول.



عبد الناصر مع الحامية المصرية بالسودان 

 كان الجيش المصري حتى ذلك الوقت جيشاً غير مقاتل، وكان من مصلحة البريطانيين أن يبقوه على هذا الوضع، ولكن بدأت تدخل الجيش طبقة جديدة من الضباط الذين كانوا ينظرون إلى مستقبلهم في الجيش كجزء من جهاد أكبر لتحرير شعبهم. وقد ذهب جمال إلى منقباد تملؤه المثل العليا، ولكنه ورفقائه أصيبوا بخيبة الأمل فقد كان معظم الضباط "عديمي الكفاءة وفاسدين"، ومن هنا اتجه تفكيره إلى إصلاح الجيش وتطهيره من الفساد. وقد كتب لصديقه حسن النشار في ١٩٤١ من جبل الأولياء بالسودان: "على العموم يا حسن أنا مش عارف ألاقيها منين واللا منين.. هنا في عملي كل عيبي إني دغرى لا أعرف الملق ولا الكلمات الحلوة ولا التمسح بالأذيال.

شخص هذه صفاته يحترم من الجميع ولكن.. الرؤساء. الرؤساء يا حسن يسوءهم ذلك الذي لا يسبح بحمدهم.. يسوءهم ذلك الذي لا يتملق إليهم.. فهذه كبرياء وهم شبوا على الذلة في كنف الاستعمار.. يقولون.. كما كنا يجب أن يكونوا. كما رأينا يجب أن يروا.. والويل كل الويل لذلك... الذي تأبى نفسه السير على منوالهم... ويحزنني يا حسن أن أقول إن هذا الجيل الجديد قد أفسده الجيل القديم متملقاً.. ويحزنني يا حسن أن أقول أننا نسير إلى الهاوية – الرياء – النفاق الملق - تفشى في الأصاغر نتيجة لمعاملة الكبار. أما أنا فقد صمدت ولازلت، ولذلك تجدني في عداء مستحكم مستمر مع هؤلاء الكبار...". (خطاب عبد الناصر لحسن النشار..١٩٤١ ... ينشر لأول مرة) 

وفى نهاية عام ١٩٤١ بينما كان "روميل" يتقدم نحو الحدود المصرية الغربية عاد جمال عبد الناصر إلى مصر ونقل إلى كتيبة بريطانية تعسكر خلف خطوط القتال بالقرب من العلمين.

ويذكر جمال عبد الناصر: "في هذه المرحلة رسخت فكرة الثورة في ذهني رسوخاً تاماً، أما السبيل إلى تحقيقها فكانت لا تزال بحاجة إلى دراسة، وكنت يومئذ لا أزال أتحسس طريقي إلى ذلك، وكان معظم جهدي في ذلك الوقت يتجه إلى تجميع عدد كبير من الضباط الشبان الذين أشعر أنهم يؤمنون في قراراتهم بصالح الوطن؛ فبهذا وحده كنا نستطيع أن نتحرك حول محور واحد هو خدمة هذه القضية المشتركة".

وأثناء وجوده في العلمين جرت أحداث ٤ فبراير ١٩٤٢ حينما توجه السفير البريطاني – "السير مايلز لامسبون" – ليقابل الملك فاروق بسراي عابدين في القاهرة بعد أن حاصر القصر بالدبابات البريطانية، وسلم الملك إنذاراً يخيره فيه بين إسناد رئاسة الوزراء إلى مصطفى النحاس مع إعطائه الحق في تشكيل مجلس وزراء متعاون مع بريطانيا وبين الخلع، وقد سلم الملك بلا قيد ولا شرط.

ويذكر جمال عبد الناصر أنه منذ ذلك التاريخ لم يعد شئ كما كان أبداً، فكتب إلى صديقه حسن النشار في ١٦ فبراير ١٩٤٢ يقول: "وصلني جوابك، والحقيقة أن ما به جعلني أغلى غلياناً مراً، وكنت على وشك الانفجار من الغيظ، ولكن ما العمل بعد أن وقعت الواقعة وقبلناها مستسلمين خاضعين خائفين. والحقيقة أنى أعتقد أن الإنجليز كانوا يلعبون بورقة واحده في يدهم بغرض التهديد فقط، ولكن لو كانوا أحسوا أن بعض المصريين ينوون التضحية بدمائهم ويقابلوا القوة بالقوة لانسحبوا كأي امرأة من العاهرات. 

أما نحن. أما الجيش فقد كان لهذا الحادث تأثير جديد على الوضع والإحساس فيه، فبعد أن كنت ترى الضباط لا يتكلمون إلا عن النساء واللهو، أصبحوا يتكلمون عن التضحية والاستعداد لبذل النفوس في سبيل الكرامة

وأصبحت تراهم وكلهم ندم لأنهم لم يتدخلوا – مع ضعفهم الظاهر – ويردوا للبلاد كرامتها ويغسلوها بالدماء.. ولكن إن غداً لقريب.. حاول البعض بعد الحادث أن يعملوا شئ بغرض الانتقام، لكن كان الوقت قد فات أما القلوب فكلها نار وأسى. عموماً فإن هذه الحركة أو هذه الطعنة ردت الروح إلى بعض الأجساد وعرفتهم أن هناك كرامة يجب أن يستعدوا للدفاع عنها، وكان هذا درساً ولكنه كان درساً قاسياً". (خطاب عبد الناصر لحسن النشار... ١٦/٢/١٩٤٢).

ررقى جمال عبد الناصر إلى رتبة اليوزباشى (نقيب) في ٩ سبتمبر ١٩٤٢. وفى ٧ فبراير ١٩٤٣ عين مدرساً بالكلية الحربية. ومن قائمة مطالعاته في هذه الفترة يتضح أنه قرأ لكبار المؤلفين العسكريين من أمثال "ليدل هارت" و"كلاوزفيتز"، كما قرأ مؤلفات الساسة والكتاب السياسيين مثل "كرومويل" و"تشرشل". وفى هذه الفترة كان جمال عبد الناصر يعد العدة للالتحاق بمدرسة أركان حرب. 

وفى ٢٩ يونيه ١٩٤٤ تزوج جمال عبد الناصر من تحية محمد كاظم – ابنة تاجر من رعايا إيران – كان قد تعرف على عائلتها عن طريق عمه خليل حسين، وقد أنجب ابنتيه هدى ومنى وثلاثة أبناء هم خالد وعبد الحميد وعبد الحكيم. لعبت تحية دوراً هاماً في حياته خاصة في مرحلة الإعداد للثورة واستكمال خلايا تنظيم الضباط الأحرار، فقد تحملت أعباء أسرته الصغيرة - هدى ومنى - عندما كان في حرب فلسطين، كما ساعدته في إخفاء السلاح حين كان يدرب الفدائيين المصريين للعمل ضد القاعدة البريطانية في قناة السويس في ١٩٥١، ١٩٥٢.

تنظيم الضباط الأحرار: 
شهد عام ١٩٤٥ انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية وبداية حركة الضباط الأحرار، ويقول جمال عبد الناصر في حديثة إلى "دافيد مورجان": "وقد ركزت حتى ١٩٤٨ على تأليف نواة من الناس الذين بلغ استياؤهم من مجرى الأمور في مصر مبلغ استيائي، والذين توفرت لديهم الشجاعة الكافية والتصميم الكافي للإقدام على التغيير اللازم. وكنا يومئذ جماعة صغيرة من الأصدقاء المخلصين نحاول أن نخرج مثلنا العليا العامة في هدف مشترك وفى خطة مشتركة".

وعقب صدور قرار تقسيم فلسطين في سبتمبر ١٩٤٧ عقد الضباط الأحرار اجتماعاً واعتبروا أن اللحظة جاءت للدفاع عن حقوق العرب ضد هذا الانتهاك للكرامة الإنسانية والعدالة الدولية، واستقر رأيهم على مساعدة المقاومة في فلسطين.

وفى اليوم التالي ذهب جمال عبد الناصر إلى مفتى فلسطين الذي كان لاجئاً يقيم في مصر الجديدة فعرض عليه خدماته وخدمات جماعته الصغيرة كمدربين لفرقة المتطوعين وكمقاتلين معها. وقد أجابه المفتى بأنه لا يستطيع أن يقبل العرض دون موافقة الحكومة المصرية. وبعد بضعة أيام رفض العرض فتقدم بطلب إجازة حتى يتمكن من الانضمام إلى المتطوعين، لكن قبل أن يبت في طلبه أمرت الحكومة المصرية الجيش رسمياً بالاشتراك في الحرب. فسافر جمال إلى فلسطين في ١٦ مايو ١٩٤٨، بعد أن كان قد رقى إلى رتبة صاغ (رائد) في أوائل عام ١٩٤٨.

لقد كان لتجربة حرب فلسطين آثاراً بعيدة على جمال عبد الناصر فعلى حد قولة: "فلم يكن هناك تنسيق بين الجيوش العربية، وكان عمل القيادة على أعلى مستوى في حكم المعدوم، وتبين أن أسلحتنا في كثير من الحالات أسلحة فاسدة، وفى أوج القتال صدرت الأوامر لسلاح المهندسين ببناء شاليه للاستجمام في غزه للملك فاروق.

وقد بدا أن القيادة العليا كانت مهمتها شيئاً واحداً هو احتلال أوسع رقعة ممكنة من الأرض بغض النظر عن قيمتها الإستراتيجية، وبغض النظر عما إذا كانت تضعف مركزنا العام في القدرة على إلحاق الهزيمة بالعدو خلال المعركة أم لا. 

وقد كنت شديد الاستياء من ضباط الفوتيلات أو محاربي المكاتب الذين لم تكن لديهم أية فكرة عن ميادين القتال أو عن آلام المقاتلين.

وجاءت القطرة الأخيرة التي طفح بعدها الكيل حين صدرت الأوامر إلىّ بأن أقود قوة من كتيبة المشاة السادسة إلى عراق سويدان التي كان الإسرائيليون يهاجمونها، وقبل أن أبدأ في التحرك نشرت تحركاتنا كاملة في صحف القاهرة. ثم كان حصار الفالوجا الذي عشت معاركه؛ حيث ظلت القوات المصرية تقاوم رغم أن القوات الإسرائيلية كانت تفوقها كثيراً من ناحية العدد حتى انتهت الحرب بالهدنة التي فرضتها الأمم المتحدة " في ٢٤ فبراير ١٩٤٩.

وقد جرح جمال عبد الناصر مرتين أثناء حرب فلسطين ونقل إلى المستشفى. ونظراً للدور المتميز الذي قام به خلال المعركة فإنه منح نيشان "النجمة العسكرية" في عام ١٩٤٩.

وبعد رجوعه إلى القاهرة أصبح جمال عبد الناصر واثقاً أن المعركة الحقيقية هي في مصر، فبينما كان ورفاقه يحاربون في فلسطين كان السياسيون المصريون يكدسون الأموال من أرباح الأسلحة الفاسدة التي اشتروها رخيصة وباعوها للجيش. 

وقد أصبح مقتنعاً أنه من الضروري تركيز الجهود لضرب أسرة محمد على؛ فكان الملك فاروق هو هدف تنظيم الضباط الأحرار منذ نهاية ١٩٤٨ وحتى ١٩٥٢.

ووقد كان في نية جمال عبد الناصر القيام بالثورة في ١٩٥٥، لكن الحوادث أملت عليه قرار القيام بالثورة قبل ذلك بكثير.

وبعد عودته من فلسطين عين جمال عبد الناصر مدرساً في كلية أركان حرب التي كان قد نجح في امتحانها بتفوق في ١٢ مايو ١٩٤٨. وبدأ من جديد نشاط الضباط الأحرار وتألفت لجنة تنفيذية بقيادة جمال عبد الناصر، وتضم كمال الدين حسين وعبد الحكيم عامر وحسين إبراهيم وصلاح سالم وعبد اللطيف البغدادي وخالد محيى الدين وأنور السادات وحسين الشافعي وزكريا محيى الدين وجمال سالم، وهى اللجنة التي أصبحت مجلس الثورة فيما بعد عام ١٩٥٠، ١٩٥١.

وفى ٨ مايو ١٩٥١ رقى جمال عبد الناصر إلى رتبة البكباشى (مقدم) وفى نفس العام اشترك مع رفاقه من الضباط الأحرار سراً في حرب الفدائيين ضد القوات البريطانية في منطقة القناة التي استمرت حتى بداية ١٩٥٢، وذلك بتدريب المتطوعين وتوريد السلاح الذي كان يتم في إطار الدعوى للكفاح المسلح من جانب الشباب من كافة الاتجاهات السياسية والذي كان يتم خارج الإطار الحكومي.

وإزاء تطورات الحوادث العنيفة المتوالية في بداية عام ١٩٥٢ اتجه تفكير الضباط الأحرار إلى الاغتيالات السياسية لأقطاب النظام القديم على أنه الحل الوحيد. وفعلاً بدئوا باللواء حسين سرى عامر - أحد قواد الجيش الذين تورطوا في خدمة مصالح القصر – إلا أنه نجا من الموت، وكانت محاولة الاغتيال تلك هي الأولى والأخيرة التي اشترك فيها جمال عبد الناصر، فقد وافقه الجميع على العدول عن هذا الاتجاه، وصرف الجهود إلى تغيير ثوري إيجابي.

ومع بداية مرحلة التعبئة الثورية، صدرت منشورات الضباط الأحرار التي كانت تطبع وتوزع سراً. والتي دعت إلى إعادة تنظيم الجيش وتسليحه وتدريبه بجدية بدلاً من اقتصاره على الحفلات والاستعراضات، كما دعت الحكام إلى الكف عن تبذير ثروات البلاد ورفع مستوى معيشة الطبقات الفقيرة، وانتقدت الاتجار في الرتب والنياشين. وفى تلك الفترة اتسعت فضيحة الأسلحة الفاسدة إلى جانب فضائح اقتصادية تورطت فيها حكومة الوفد. 

ثم حدث حريق القاهرة في ٢٦ يناير ١٩٥٢ بعد اندلاع المظاهرات في القاهرة احتجاجاً على مذبحة رجال البوليس بالإسماعيلية التي ارتكبتها القوات العسكرية البريطانية في اليوم السابق، والتي قتل فيها ٤٦ شرطياً وجرح ٧٢. لقد أشعلت الحرائق في القاهرة ولم تتخذ السلطات أي إجراء ولم تصدر الأوامر للجيش بالنزول إلى العاصمة إلا في العصر بعد أن دمرت النار أربعمائة مبنى، وتركت ١٢ ألف شخص بلا مأوى، وقد بلغت الخسائر ٢٢ مليون جنيهاً. 

وفى ذلك الوقت كان يجرى صراعاً سافراً بين الضباط الأحرار وبين الملك فاروق فيما عرف بأزمة انتخابات نادي ضباط الجيش. حيث رشح الملك اللواء حسين سرى عامر المكروه من ضباط الجيش ليرأس اللجنة التنفيذية للنادي، وقرر الضباط الأحرار أن يقدموا قائمة مرشحيهم وعلى رأسهم اللواء محمد نجيب للرياسة، وقد تم انتخابه بأغلبية كبرى وبرغم إلغاء الانتخاب بتعليمات من الملك شخصياً، إلا أنه كان قد ثبت للضباط الأحرار أن الجيش معهم يؤيدهم ضد الملك، فقرر جمال عبد الناصر – رئيس الهيئة التأسيسية للضباط الأحرار – تقديم موعد الثورة التي كان محدداً لها قبل ذلك عام ١٩٥٥، وتحرك الجيش ليلة ٢٣ يوليو ١٩٥٢ وتم احتلال مبنى قيادة الجيش بكوبري القبة وإلقاء القبض على قادة الجيش الذين كانوا مجتمعين لبحث مواجهة حركة الضباط الأحرار بعد أن تسرب خبر عنها .

وبعد نجاح حركة الجيش قدم محمد نجيب على أنه قائد الثورة - وكان الضباط الأحرار قد فاتحوه قبلها بشهرين في احتمال انضمامه إليهم إذا ما نجحت المحاولة - إلا أن السلطة الفعلية كانت في يد مجلس قيادة الثورة الذي كان يرأسه جمال عبد الناصر حتى ٢٥ أغسطس ١٩٥٢ عندما صدر قرار من مجلس قيادة الثورة بضم محمد نجيب إلى عضوية المجلس وأسندت إليه رئاسته بعد أن تنازل له عنها جمال عبد الناصر. 

بيان الثورة:وفى صباح يوم ٢٣ يوليه وبعد احتلال دار الإذاعة تمت إذاعة بيان الثورة التالي: 
"اجتازت مصر فترة عصيبة في تاريخها الأخير من الرشوة والفساد وعدم استقرار الحكم، وقد كان لكل هذه العوامل تأثير كبير على الجيش، وتسبب المرتشون والمغرضون في هزيمتنا في حرب فلسطين، وأما فترة ما بعد الحرب فقد تضافرت فيها عوامل الفساد، وتآمر الخونة على الجيش، وتولى أمره إما جاهل أو فاسد حتى تصبح مصر بلا جيش يحميها، وعلى ذلك فقد قمنا بتطهير أنفسنا، وتولى أمرنا في داخل الجيش رجال نثق في قدرتهم وفى خُلقهم وفى وطنيتهم، ولا بد أن مصر كلها ستتلقى هذا الخبر بالابتهاج والترحيب. 

أما من رأينا اعتقالهم من رجال الجيش السابقين فهؤلاء لن ينالهم ضرر، وسيطلق سراحهم في الوقت المناسب، وإني أؤكد للشعب المصري أن الجيش اليوم كله أصبح يعمل لصالح الوطن في ظل الدستور مجرداً من أية غاية، وأنتهز هذه الفرصة فأطلب من الشعب ألا يسمح لأحد من الخونة بأن يلجأ لأعمال التخريب أو العنف؛ لأن هذا ليس في صالح مصر، وإن أي عمل من هذا القبيل سيقابل بشدة لم يسبق لها مثيل وسيلقى فاعله جزاء الخائن في الحال، وسيقوم الجيش بواجبه هذا متعاوناً مع البوليس، وإني أطمئن إخواننا الأجانب على مصالحهم وأرواحهم وأموالهم، ويعتبر الجيش نفسه مسئولاً عنهم، والله ولى التوفيق".

وبعد نجاح الثورة بثلاثة أيام – أي في ٢٦ يوليه – أجبر الملك فاروق على التنازل عن العرش لابنه أحمد فؤاد ومغادرة البلاد. وفى اليوم التالي أعيد انتخاب جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً للهيئة التأسيسية للضباط الأحرار.

وفى ١٨ يونيه ١٩٥٣ صدر قرار من مجلس قيادة الثورة بإلغاء الملكية وإعلان الجمهورية، وبإسناد رئاسة الجمهورية إلى محمد نجيب إلى جانب رئاسته للوزارة التي شغلها منذ ٧ سبتمبر ١٩٥٢، أما جمال عبد الناصر فقد تولى أول منصباً عاماً كنائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير للداخلية في هذه الوزارة التي تشكلت بعد إعلان الجمهورية. وفى الشهر التالي ترك جمال عبد الناصر منصب وزير الداخلية – الذي تولاه زكريا محيى الدين – واحتفظ بمنصب نائب رئيس الوزراء.(قرار المجلس بإلغاء الملكية) .

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بيان هام

من شرطة العاصمة بمنتدي ابناء مصر
الي جميع اعضاء ابناء مصر
القاطنين بدير النحاس و عموم بر مصر

لا تتناولوا مهلبية حكيم عيون بانواعها

المهلبية بها سم قاتل

اكرر 

المهلبية بها سم قاتل*

----------


## hanoaa

> *بيان هام
> 
> من شرطة العاصمة بمنتدي ابناء مصر
> الي جميع اعضاء ابناء مصر
> القاطنين بدير النحاس و عموم بر مصر
> 
> لا تتناولوا مهلبية حكيم عيون بانواعها
> 
> المهلبية بها سم قاتل
> ...



يا ساتر يا رب
هو إيه اللى حصل
خير يا أستاذ معتز
المهلبيه عملت فيك إيه
عموما حمدالله على السلامة

----------


## kethara

> قيثارة الرائعة صاحبة أجمل وأعذب الألحان
> تميز ونجاح وتحصلي على المركز الثالث في المسابقة النهاردة 
> وكله من مهلبية البلح
> قولتلك بلاش تكتري من المهلبيات 
> 
> وتحصلي معانا على درجة واحدة 
> ألف ألف مبروك


*أرق قلب لمصر

شوفتى اللى حصلى من البلح الأمهات
ضيع عليه الدور وفات
اخر مرة أغير انا عجبنى جدا العنب
ومش هاكتر غدا طبق واحد بس
وشكرا على الدرجة يا مسهل*



> أيوة أنا شوفت يا قيثارة على يدي 
> اقعدي غنيلهم العنب العنب العنب 
> 
> تتعوض الحلقة الجاية يا حبي


*من اليوم غير مسموح لأى مهلبية الا العنب
أصفر لونه جميل وأحمر مالوهش مثيل
العنب العنب العنب
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا للنصيحة الغالية*

----------


## nariman

*حمدلله ع السلامة أخي معتز* 
*يارب تكون بخير* 

 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *بيان هام
> 
> من شرطة العاصمة بمنتدي ابناء مصر
> الي جميع اعضاء ابناء مصر
> القاطنين بدير النحاس و عموم بر مصر
> 
> لا تتناولوا مهلبية حكيم عيون بانواعها
> 
> المهلبية بها سم قاتل
> ...


الف حمد لله على السلامة 

اخى ابن طيبة الحبيب 


مش انا حذرتك يا معتز من الاول 

مسمعتش كلامى 

لكن متقلقش خاااااااااااااااااااااااااالص 

البوليس والانتربول  وزع نشرة باوصاف حكيم عيون 

وحيطلع بيان خلال ساعات بالقبض على  صانع المهلبيات 

وحيتم التحفظ على المسابقة  وما صدر منها حتى الان 

لاعادة توزيع الدرجات من جديد 

اختى العزيزة قلب مصر 

انا ممكن اشهد ان حضرتك ليس لك اى علاقة باطباق المهلبيه ولا توزيعها 

بس ادينى المركز الاول 

وانا حاقنع ابن طيبة يتنازل عن التعويض 

اللى طلبه بسبب اكل المهلبيه فى مسابقة حضرتك 

قلتى ايه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الف حمد لله على السلامة 
> 
> اخى ابن طيبة الحبيب 
> 
> 
> مش انا حذرتك يا معتز من الاول 
> 
> مسمعتش كلامى 
> 
> ...


لالالالالالالالالالااااااااااااااااااا
بص بقى يا استاذ نادر 
يا نعيش عيشة فل  ::mazika:: 
يا نموت إحنا الكل  :Gun2: 
درجات المتهم تتوزع على المشاركين بالتساوي 
فيهااااااا يا اخفيها  ::-s: 
لا مؤاخذة يا ام نسب  :: 
انا في الافترا معنديش يا مارية ارحميني
انا في الأذية مؤذي  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hanoaa
					


يا ساتر يا رب
هو إيه اللى حصل
خير يا أستاذ معتز
المهلبيه عملت فيك إيه
عموما حمدالله على السلامة


اهلا هنوءة
سلمك الله من كل مكروه
ابدا يا ستي المهلبية بتاعة حكيم عيون صدر في شانها البيان السابق من حكمدارية عاصمة ابناء مصر
و اول ما صدر البيان حبيت اني انبه احبائي الاعضاء من الاثار الجانبية لمهلبية حكيم عيون

اولا - الاصابة بزغللة و دوخان قد يؤدي الي الاغماء خاصة الساعة11.3 من ايام شهر رمضان الفردية
ثانيا - انقطاع النور عن بعض الاعضاء المشتركين في المسابقة
ثالثا - انشغال السيرفر الساعة 11.3 كل يوم فردي من رمضان
رابعا - اصابة المتسابقين بحالة من عدم التركيز

عموما مش هاقدر اعدلك ال 84 بند اللي جم في البيان لكن الاربع بنود اللي فاتوا كفاية اوي 

و من المرجح ان حكيم عيون ما يظهرش النهاردة و كله هيبان الساعة 11.3
تحيتي*

----------


## قلب مصر

استنوني نص ربنا يخليكم احسن عندي ضيوف
ويوسف اللى كتب لكم المشاركة ديه من على ورقة مليتها له

----------


## مصراويةجدا

كده ما ينفعععععععععععععش يا يوسف بقى

كده هتزعل منك العروسة  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> استنوني نص ربنا يخليكم احسن عندي ضيوف
> ويوسف اللى كتب لكم المشاركة ديه من على ورقة مليتها له


براحتك اوى يا أم يوسف
بس هايبقى فى غرامة صغنونه
إيه رأيك

----------


## kethara

> استنوني نص ربنا يخليكم احسن عندي ضيوف
> ويوسف اللى كتب لكم المشاركة ديه من على ورقة مليتها له


*وده على حساب مين بقى
ممكن طيب المهلبية تكون عنب ومش خطيرة
ولا تكون مؤذية حسب بيان الحكمدارية
هههههههههههههههههه
ان شاء الله منتظرينك براحتك

تحيتى*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *بيان هام*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *من شرطة العاصمة بمنتدي ابناء مصر*
> *الي جميع اعضاء ابناء مصر*
> *القاطنين بدير النحاس و عموم بر مصر* 
> ...


بيااااااااااان هااااااااااااااااااام .. من القيادة العامة للمهلبيااااااااااااات ..فرعُ سلاح المُهماااااااااات ..يارجب .. أيوه ياأستاذ .. إيه ياابني البيان ده ؟ ..دا عماد حمدي ياأُستاذ ..عماد حمدي !!!!!!!!!!!! ..فيلم يعني ؟.. بالظبط ياأُستاذ ..وإيه اللي جابوا هنا ؟ ومين سمحلوا يدخل عندنا ؟ ..من ساعة أما أكل مهلبية الجزر والبرتقاااااااااااااااز .. وزى ماحضرتك عارف ياأُستاذ ..أصبح عنده القُدرة على الإختفاااااااااااااااز ..طب ليه مارمتش عليه شوية حبر سري عشان يبااااااااااان ؟..رمينا عليه بس اللي كان كاااااااااااان ..إيه اللي كان يارجب ؟ .. بعد المهلبية شرب عصير قصب .. وحَبَس بشوربة بتنجااااااااااااان ..معقولة يارجب ؟!!! .. دا الحاجات دي تعمل ولوساااااااااان ..فعلاً ياأُستاذ .. وزى ماحضرتك شايف البيان مليان هلوسااااااااااان ..يارجب أنا عاوز إجراء حاسم ..هااااااااااااااات ..من قبل ماتقول ياأُستاذ إحنا رفعنا عنه تاج الجزيرة .. وحرمناه من الفطيرة ..وحفظنا البيان في دُرج التلفيقات جوا تلاجة البلح الأمهاااااااااااااات ..سكوووووووووووووووووووت ..كلاكيت أول مرَة ..قدمنا لكم البيان رقم 1 من القيادة العامة للمهلبيات ..فرعُ سلاحِ المُهماااااااااااااات ..حكيم عيووون

----------


## nariman

منتظرينك يا قلب مصر..

مش تتأخري بقى علشان العداد بيعد  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بس خدي بالك يا ام نسسسسسسسب هه
لو كانت المشاركة الخادعة دي هي الفزورة كان زماني في المركز الأول ماااااااااشي لينا حساب بعدين 

لقد وقعنا في الفخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> بيااااااااااان هااااااااااااااااااام .. من القيادة العامة للمهلبيااااااااااااات ..فرعُ سلاح المُهماااااااااات ..يارجب .. أيوه ياأستاد .. إيه ياابني البيان ده ؟ ..دا عماد حمدي ياأُستاد ..عماد حمدي !!!!!!!!!!!! ..فيلم يعني ؟.. بالظبط ياأُستاذ ..وإيه اللي جابوا هنا ؟ ومين سمحلوا يدخل عندنا ؟ ..من ساعة أما أكل مهلبية الجزر والبرتقاااااااااااااااز .. وزى ماحضرتك عارف ياأُستاد ..أصبح عنده القُدرة على الإختفاااااااااااااااز ..طب ليه مارمتش عليه شوية حبر سري عشان يبااااااااااان ؟..رمينا عليه بس اللي كان كاااااااااااان ..إيه اللي كان يارجب ؟ .. بعد المهلبية شرب عصير قصب .. وحَبَس بشوربة بتنجااااااااااااان ..معقولة يارجب ؟!!! .. دا الحاجات دي تعمل ولوساااااااااان ..فعلاً ياأُستاد .. وزى ماحضرتك شايف البيان مليان هلوسااااااااااان ..يارجب أنا عاوز إجراء حاسم ..هااااااااااااااات ..من قبل ماتقول ياأُستاد إحنا رفعنا عنه تاج الجزيرة .. وحرمناه من الفطيرة ..وحفظنا البيان في دُرج التلفيقات جوا تلاجة البلح الأمهاااااااااااااات ..سكوووووووووووووووووووت ..كلاكيت أول مرَة ..قدمنا لكم البيان رقم 1 من القيادة العامة للمهلبيات ..فرعُ سلاحِ المُهماااااااااااااات ..حكيم عيووون


هو فى إيه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يعنى انا كنت برة ولسة راجعة جرى والناس كانو ماسكين فيه وخلصت منهم بالعافية  :Boring: 
اقوم اجى الاقى قلب مصر هى كمان عندها ضيوف  :: 
عموما مستنينك يا قمر ووحشتينا من دلوقتى والله .... مافيش بقى حاجة حلوة من اللى قدام الضيوف دى  :;):

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هو فى إيه


*انت مش هنا خالص يا هنوءة
دي حرب البيانات ابتدت*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

قلب مصر ..حددي الساعة كام ..نص دي يعنى ايه ؟ ..12 يعنى؟ ..الضيوف عموما بيتوزعوا بالمهلييااااااااااااااات ..عندي مهليية تيييييييييين برشومي ..تحفة ..يارجب ..أيوة ياأساذ ..طبقين لقلب مصر عشان توزع الضيوف ..إعمل معرووووووووووف ..مهلبية تيييييييييييييييين برشومي ..وعاوز التوزيع يكون عمومي على دير النحاسين وعموووووووووم بر مصر ..حكيم عيووون

----------


## hanoaa

> *انت مش هنا خالص يا هنوءة
> دي حرب البيانات ابتدت*


و الله انا هنا و مش هنا
إدعولى بس
مزنوقه زنقة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> و الله انا هنا و مش هنا
> إدعولى بس
> مزنوقه زنقة


حاضر يا رب يا رب متلحقيش تحلي حاجة  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

اظبطوا ساعاتكم  :: 
المسابقة حتنزل الساعة 12 بالظبط

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يالهوووووووووووي نزليها وخلاص مش لازم مقدمات 
قلبي والنظارة بتاعتي غضبانين عليكي ليوم الإثنين الجاي  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> حاضر يا رب يا رب متلحقيش تحلي حاجة


*ادي الادعية و لا بلاش
عايزين دعوة كمان لحكيم عيون و ناريمان
و قيثارة اللي مستخبية في الدرة*

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة التاسعة

وبمناسبة البيانات والمهلبيات فلقد تقرر ما هو آت
أن حلقة النهاردة تكون حلقة من الحلقات المفتكسات الغريبات
اللي بطلها حاكم عجيب غريب الأطوار والملابسات
مراهق ومسك الحكم وله 11 سنة من السنوات
خامس حاكم من حكام طايفته اللي متسميه باسم سيدة من الفضليات
أبو علي كان اسمه لكن مش شهرته ولا معروف ف المسميات
ومن عجايب مواقفه أنه أمر الرجالة تشتغل بالليل وبالنهار تبات
واللي يخالف كلمته كان يتسحل في الشارع وفي الطرقات
ومنع الستات أنها تخرج من العتبات
وعلشان يتأكد من نفاذ كلمته بين الكلمات
أكد على كل جزمجي من الجزمجيات
أنه ياويله لو لقاه عامل جزمة ولا صندل لأي ست من الستات
لا وكمان علشان يكيد الستات شال من البيوت كل البلكونات 
كان مهووس بالكواكب والنجوم ومصاحب نجمة من النجمات
مجنون مرووش النهاردة يبني مدارس وبكرة يهدها بلا مناسبات
وفاااااااات فاااااااات وف ديله سبع لفااااات
السنة دي يصلي العيد والجمعة والسنة الجاية يلغيها ولا كأنها سُنة من السُنات
مفيش زبيب ولا فيش جرجير ولا أي ورقة خضرة من الخضراوات
حتى السمك أبو قشره منعه ويا ويله اللي ياكله حيتعذب حتى الممات
ركب حمارته وشرخ ع الجبل ومن ساعتها ما رجعش في أي لحظة من اللحظات
ولو كان دري بمهلبية حكيم عيون اللي اتصنفت من ضمن المهلبيات
كان صادرها وشنق حكيم ماهو اصله مشترك معاه في 3 حروف من الحروفات

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الحاكم بأمر الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

الحاكم بامر الله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الحاكم بأمر الله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الحاكم بأمر الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## nariman

السلطان خوشقدم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيييييييييييييل  ::

----------


## kethara

الحاكم بامر الله

----------


## nariman

الحاكم بأمر الله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نفسى اعرف
انتو بتلحقوا إمتى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

والله ماكملت قراية يا سااااااااااااتر

----------


## hanoaa

الحاكم بأمر الله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *ادي الادعية و لا بلاش
> عايزين دعوة كمان لحكيم عيون و ناريمان
> و قيثارة اللي مستخبية في الدرة*


يا ريتني كنت شوفت المشاركة دي من زمااااان 
عشان واضح ان دعوتي على هناء استجيبت  :: 
عموما خيرها في غيرها متقلقش يا استاذ معتز  :y: 
و الحمد لله على سلامتك  :1:

----------


## kethara

> *ادي الادعية و لا بلاش
> عايزين دعوة كمان لحكيم عيون و ناريمان
> و قيثارة اللي مستخبية في الدرة*


*أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة

قيثارة مستخبية بالدرة
ليه كده انا كنت منتظرة وساكته
هوة ياربى اما المهلبية تضيعنى
يا تيلفون يشغلنى
لازم أبخر يعنى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
أقول ايه بس 
كل سنة وأنتم طيبين
خيرها بغيرها*

----------


## nariman

يظهر ابواب السما مفتوحة بقى والدعوات بترف على دماغي 

أنا حبلغ فرار من المنتدى كله يظهر  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الحاكم بأمر الله


 
صباح الخيييييييييير  :: 

يظهر دعوة مصراوية اتقبلت  :2:

----------


## hanoaa

> حاضر يا رب يا رب متلحقيش تحلي حاجة


بركاتك يا أختى

----------


## hanoaa

> صباح الخيييييييييير 
> 
> يظهر دعوة مصراوية اتقبلت


أه شوفتى
أقول إيه
أقتلها هى كمان 
بس سيبك المهم منورة

----------


## قلب مصر

> *بيان هام
> 
> من شرطة العاصمة بمنتدي ابناء مصر
> الي جميع اعضاء ابناء مصر
> القاطنين بدير النحاس و عموم بر مصر
> 
> لا تتناولوا مهلبية حكيم عيون بانواعها
> 
> المهلبية بها سم قاتل
> ...



يا بياناتك الشديدة يا ابن طيبة  :hey: 
البيان مفعوله ظهر وبان على كل الوديان والشوارع والحيطان
واتفرقت صورة حكيم عيون على كل من كان في كل زمان ومكان  :Nono: 

والحاكم بأمر الله عرف وأمر بشنقه هو والمهلبيات  :: 

تصدق ممكن يكون سر اختفاء الحاكم له علاقة بالمهلبيات  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أه شوفتى
> 
> أقول إيه
> أقتلها هى كمان 
> 
> بس سيبك المهم منورة


 دا نورك انتى والله يا هناء  


والله بستمتع جداااااااا معاكم ربنا يسعدكم كلكم يا رب   :2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الحاكم بامر الله


بيااااااااااان هاااااااام .. من القيادة العامة للمهلبيات ..فرعُ سلاحِ المُهماااااااات ..تم التحفظ على الأخ العزيز / إبن طيبة  .. وذلك لبياناته الغريبة ..وادعاءاته العجيبة فيما يخص المهلبية والتدخل في التركيبة ..وقد أمرنا نحن قائد القيادة العامة للمهلبياااااااات .. بعزله وحرمانه من الإمضاءات في طابور المهلبيات ..مع الإحتفاظ بحقه أن يبقى دائماً في الدور التاني .. ياااااااا ياااااااااااااااات ..قدمنا لكم البيان رقم 2 من القيادة العامة للمهلبياااااااااات ..فرعُ سلاحِ المُهماااااااااااات ..حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

> الف حمد لله على السلامة 
> 
> اخى ابن طيبة الحبيب 
> 
> 
> مش انا حذرتك يا معتز من الاول 
> 
> مسمعتش كلامى 
> 
> ...



آدي آخرة اللي يمشي ورا المهلبية  :M (13): 

أخويا العزيز اسكندراني طيب أنا موافقة أديك المركز الأول  :M (27): 

بس مش تيجي طيب وأنا اظبط الإجابة واستفها واحطها أول ورقة  :M (29): 

بس والله العظيم أنا برئ يا بيه برئ يا بيه  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> لالالالالالالالالالااااااااااااااااااا
> بص بقى يا استاذ نادر 
> يا نعيش عيشة فل 
> يا نموت إحنا الكل 
> درجات المتهم تتوزع على المشاركين بالتساوي 
> فيهااااااا يا اخفيها 
> لا مؤاخذة يا ام نسب 
> انا في الافترا معنديش يا مارية ارحميني
> انا في الأذية مؤذي


أيوة هيه ديه يا نموت كلنا في الفل يا نعيش ونشرب لمون بالخل  :Beer: 
 :Gun2:  :Gun2:  :Gun2:  :Gun2: 
وسلميلي على مارية  ::k::

----------


## قلب مصر

> كده ما ينفعععععععععععععش يا يوسف بقى
> 
> كده هتزعل منك العروسة



ودي ايه بقى العروسة الننوسة اللي حتزعل من أول مشاركة ليوسف افندي  :Poster Spam: 
دا أنا اقنعته في ساعة علشان يكتب لكم المشاركة دي  :Poster Oops: 
 :f: 





> براحتك اوى يا أم يوسف
> بس هايبقى فى غرامة صغنونه
> إيه رأيك


ليه كدة بس يا هنوءة غرامة تاني  :l2: 
بس ماشي طالما صغنونة خلاص غرامة غرامة  :Eat: 
 :f: 




> *وده على حساب مين بقى
> ممكن طيب المهلبية تكون عنب ومش خطيرة
> ولا تكون مؤذية حسب بيان الحكمدارية
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ان شاء الله منتظرينك براحتك
> 
> تحيتى*


بس كدة يا سلام أحلى طبق مهلبية عنب لأحلى قيثارة   :Eat: 
وبلغ فرار مع الحاكم بأمر الله بعدها  :: 
 :f: 




> منتظرينك يا قلب مصر..
> 
> مش تتأخري بقى علشان العداد بيعد


أيوة يا نيرمو  العداد عمال يعد وأنا مش هنا خالص  :: 
 :f: 




> بس خدي بالك يا ام نسسسسسسسب هه
> لو كانت المشاركة الخادعة دي هي الفزورة كان زماني في المركز الأول ماااااااااشي لينا حساب بعدين 
> 
> لقد وقعنا في الفخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


خدعة أنا برضه وش خودعة  :M (1): 
 :f: 




> يعنى انا كنت برة ولسة راجعة جرى والناس كانو ماسكين فيه وخلصت منهم بالعافية 
> اقوم اجى الاقى قلب مصر هى كمان عندها ضيوف 
> عموما مستنينك يا قمر ووحشتينا من دلوقتى والله .... مافيش بقى حاجة حلوة من اللى قدام الضيوف دى


دا من حظك علشان تلحقي تحلي يا جي جي
شكل ضيوفنا كانوا متفقين مع بعض  :M (37): 
انتي كمان وحشتيني قوي  :M (28): 
والمسابقة جميلة بيكم كلكم وبروحكم الرائعة 
ربنا يخليكم يارب
في مهلبية تاخدي منها بس على مسئوليتك الشخصية  :M (26): 





> قلب مصر ..حددي الساعة كام ..نص دي يعنى ايه ؟ ..12 يعنى؟ ..الضيوف عموما بيتوزعوا بالمهلييااااااااااااااات ..عندي مهليية تيييييييييين برشومي ..تحفة ..يارجب ..أيوة ياأساذ ..طبقين لقلب مصر عشان توزع الضيوف ..إعمل معرووووووووووف ..مهلبية تيييييييييييييييين برشومي ..وعاوز التوزيع يكون عمومي على دير النحاسين وعموووووووووم بر مصر ..
> [/CENTER]


معلش سامحوني يوسف نسي يكتب كلمة ساعة كتبها نص من غير ساعة  :l2: 

 :M (29):  ومتشكرين لعرض المهلبية الرائع ألف ألف شكر كل الضيوف مش عارفين يشكروك عليها ازاي  :M (12):

----------


## قلب مصر

> و الله انا هنا و مش هنا
> إدعولى بس
> مزنوقه زنقة


ربنا معاكي يارب يا هنوءة أنا بدعيلك أهو  :hey: 
ماليش دعوة بدعاويهم ماشي  :;):

----------


## قلب مصر

> حاضر يا رب يا رب متلحقيش تحلي حاجة


أنا ملييشششش دعوة بالدعوة بتاعة مصراوية خالص دي بتدعيها من قلبها هيه  ::rolleyes:: 

يا بركة دعاكي يا مصراوية دعيتيها ونولتيها ف نفس الحلقة  ::p:

----------


## قلب مصر

> يالهوووووووووووي نزليها وخلاص مش لازم مقدمات 
> قلبي والنظارة بتاعتي غضبانين عليكي ليوم الإثنين الجاي


يا نهار أبيض كل دي حاجات غضبانة عليا  :Girl (9): 

ولغاية يوم الاثنين  :: 

يا دي الوقعة  :Girl (20):

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههه

يا عيني يا هناااااااااء يا شماتة ابلة ظاظا فيكي  ::   ::   :: 

والله انا ضحكت ضحححححححححك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خافوا على نفسكم بقى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ويا ام يوسف يا تجيبي اللي بالي بالك بالذووووق يا إلا انتي عاااااااااارفة  :: 

قد اعذر من بعذر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ضحكااااات شريرة متقطعة نياهاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> الحاكم بأمر الله


وإجابة صحيحة ويبدو التأثير السريع للمهلبية وبياناتها
ويا سرك الباتع يا مهلبية 

وتحصل معانا على المركز الأول في 12.00 تماما 
وألف ألف مبروك حكيم عيون  :M (12): 
وتكسب معانا خمس نقاط عن حلقة النهاردة  :hey:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الحاكم بامر الله


والعائد بعد غياب أستاذنا الطيب ابن طيبة 
وتفوز معانا النهاردة بالمركز الثاني في المسابقة وبرصيد 3 درجات

ألف ألف مبروك  :M (12):

----------


## قلب مصر

> الحاكم بأمر الله


وجيهان الجميلة وفوز جميل بالمركز الثاني بالاشتراك مع أستاذ معتز في نفس الدقيقة 12.01
وتحصلي معانا النهاردة على 3 درجات جميلات  :Bounce: 

ألف ألف مبروك يا جيهان  :M (12):

----------


## قلب مصر

> الحاكم بأمر الله 
> والله اعلم


أيوووووة هو الحاكم بأمر الله دا يا مصراوية  :: 
بصي يا بنتي أنتي ولا كوسة ولا مسقعة ولا حتى مهلبية نافعة 
بقولك ايه متبوظيش الجوازة بسبب الحاكم وسره الباتع

وتفوزي معانا بالمركز الثالث  :Evil 2: 
ألف ألف مبروك يا قمراية  :M (12):

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا ماليش دعوووووووووووة انا عاوزة كوووووووووووسة عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلطان خوشقدم


وتجللي منك المرة دي يا نيرمو ويطلع مش السلطان خوشقدم  ::uff:: 

 :M (17):

----------


## قلب مصر

> عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيييييييييييييل


 :M:   :M:   :M:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الحاكم بامر الله


وتتأخري علينا يا قيثارة في الإجابة بعد ما تكون الأماكن كلها خلصت  :M (17): 

بس متقلقيش حشيلك كرسي للمرة الجاية بس تعالي بدري  :M (37): 

ومالكيش دعوة بالمهلبية خليكي في العنب

 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الحاكم بأمر الله


معلش يا ناريمان التوقيت فلت منك بعد المشاركة الخطأ
إن شاء الله تتعوض المرة القادمة حبيبتي  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> نفسى اعرف
> انتو بتلحقوا إمتى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
> 
> والله ماكملت قراية يا سااااااااااااتر


جيهان لو عرفتي قوليلي  ::uff:: 
 :gp:  :gp:  :gp:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الحاكم بأمر الله


يااااااااااااه صباح الخير يا هنوءة  ::mazika2:: 
انتي روحتي فين كل دا وجيتي متأخرة 
ما انتي كنتي قاعدة
ولا دعوة مصراوية ليها العجب  :Boff:

----------


## قلب مصر

> يا ريتني كنت شوفت المشاركة دي من زمااااان 
> عشان واضح ان دعوتي على هناء استجيبت 
> عموما خيرها في غيرها متقلقش يا استاذ معتز 
> و الحمد لله على سلامتك


يا ساااااااااااااتر من الدعوة  :: 

ادعيلي علشان خاطري يا مصراوية متدعيش عليا ربنا يخليكي  ::eek:: 
علشان واضح انك مكشوف عنك الحجاب وليكي عندي كوباية عناب  :Beer:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
> 
> قيثارة مستخبية بالدرة
> ليه كده انا كنت منتظرة وساكته
> هوة ياربى اما المهلبية تضيعنى
> يا تيلفون يشغلنى
> لازم أبخر يعنى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> أقول ايه بس 
> ...


أيوة فلتت منك الحلقة دي يا قيثارة معلش خيرها ف غيرها إن شاء الله
وتتعوض الحلقات الجاية 
بس افصلي فيش التليفونات واقطعي الكهربا عن المنطقة  :Poster Stupid:

----------


## قلب مصر

> يظهر ابواب السما مفتوحة بقى والدعوات بترف على دماغي 
> 
> أنا حبلغ فرار من المنتدى كله يظهر


يا عيني يا ناريمان شكل الدعوة خبطت فيكي انتي كمان  :Beta2: 
تتعوض الحلقات الجاية  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> دا نورك انتى والله يا هناء  
> 
> 
> والله بستمتع جداااااااا معاكم ربنا يسعدكم كلكم يا رب


والله يا جيهان  أنا مبسوطة قوي أنك معانا في المسابقة 
ربنا يسعدك يارب يا قمر  :: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههه
> 
> يا عيني يا هناااااااااء يا شماتة ابلة ظاظا فيكي   
> 
> والله انا ضحكت ضحححححححححك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خافوا على نفسكم بقى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




هههههههههههههه
حلوة قوي ضحكات شريرة متقطعة  :Dribble: 
بتقدمي وصف تفصيلي للخلفية الموسيقية   :y:

----------


## قلب مصر

> انا ماليش دعوووووووووووة انا عاوزة كوووووووووووسة عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا


مفيش كوووووووووووووووووسة خلصت  :Beta2: 
خدي مهلبية  :Icecream: 
وأمرك إلى الله  ::uff::

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة التاسعة 

الفائز بالمركز الأول

حكيم عيووون

5  درجات

الفائزين بالمركز الثاني 

ابن طيبة 

3  درجات


جيهان محمد علي

3  درجات

الفائز بالمركز الثالث

مصراوية جدا 

درجة واحدة

وألف ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

النتيجة النهائية بعد الحلقة التاسعة

حكيم عيووون 

28 درجة

nariman

21  درجة

ابن طيبه

16  درجة

هنوءة

13 درجات

جيهان محمد علي

9 درجات

قيثارة

5 درجات

مصراوية جدا

4 درجات

وألف مبروك للجميع 

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يوسف ...
بعد اللي مامتك عملته يؤسفني اقولك 
ان مارية اتكتب كتابها وفرحها الخميس الجاي  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
هى مهلبية الكوسة والقرع حتنزل امتى 

عاوزين اى ثغرة فى المسابقة دى 

طيب لحين نزول مهلبيه الكوسة والقرع 

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

النور يقطع فى كل مناطق الجمهورية

 عدا الاسكندرية  واللى بيحبوها 

*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *هى مهلبية الكوسة والقرع حتنزل امتى*  
> *عاوزين اى ثغرة فى المسابقة دى*  
> *طيب لحين نزول مهلبيه الكوسة والقرع*  
> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب* 
> *النور يقطع فى كل مناطق الجمهورية* 
> *عدا الاسكندرية واللى بيحبوها*


 
بياااااااااان هااااااااام ..
من القيادة العامة للمهلبيااااااااااااات ..
فرعُُُُُ سلاح المُهمااااااااااااااااات ..
جاري البحث عن اسكندراني ..
في منطقة مُحرم بك والقباني ..
وذلك لتدخله الصااااااااااارخ من أول إمباااااااااااااارخ ..
في التركيبة للسرية لأعمال المهلبية ..
قدمنا لكم البيان رقم 3 الصادر من القيادة العامة للمهلبياااااااااات ..
فرعُ سلاح المُهماااااااااااات ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة*
> 
> *قيثارة مستخبية بالدرة*
> *ليه كده انا كنت منتظرة وساكته*
> *هوة ياربى اما المهلبية تضيعنى*
> *يا تيلفون يشغلنى*
> *لازم أبخر يعنى*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *أقول ايه بس* 
> ...


 
قيثارة ..
إفصلي كل خطوط التليفون عن المهلبية .. وجرَّبي
على فكرة .. النهاردة المهلبية مفاااااااااااااااجأة ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> يا ريتني كنت شوفت المشاركة دي من زمااااان 
> عشان واضح ان دعوتي على هناء استجيبت 
> عموما خيرها في غيرها متقلقش يا استاذ معتز 
> و الحمد لله على سلامتك


 
سندريلا ..
أُدَّامك دعوتين ..
وطبق مهلبية ..
ومعلقتين ..
وتكسبي المركز الأول ..

----------


## ابن طيبة

الحاكم بامر الله



تولي الحاكم بامر الله الحكم خلفا لوالده العزيز و لقد استغل المغاربة صغر سن الحاكم الذي بويع بالخلافة و هو في الحادية عشرة من عمره ففرضوا علي الحاكم ان يعين شيخهم ابي محمد بن عمار الوزارة و اصبح بذلك الحاكم الفعلي للبلاد و حدثت صولات و جولات بين المغاربة و الترك استطاع الترك في نهايتها ان يعينوا وصيا علي الحاكم هو ابو الفتوح برجوان و ينهو وزارة ابو محمد بن عمار 

و ظل برجوان هذا مطلق اليد في الحكم حتي قتله الحاكم بعد اربعة سنوات من توليه الحكم و كان الحاكم قد ارسل له من يقول له ((ان الوزغة "اي الحية الصغيرة" و كان برجوان قد اطلق هذا الاسم علي الحاكم قد صارت تنينا كبيرا ))
و بعد مقتل برجوان باشر الحاكم بنفسه امور البلاد و العباد رغم حداثة سنه -خمسة عشرة عاما- و كانت له اهداف اب يكون الخليفة المثالي في الخلق و الحكم مما جعل سيرته فريدة في زمانها و اتهمه بعض المؤرخين بالشذوذ و عدم اتزان الفكر و نعتوا عهده بالقسوة و كثرة سفك الدماء و ذلك رغم زهده و تقشفه الذي ظهر في رفضه للنعيم الذي تركه له ابوه و جده اذ اخر من قصره جماعاة من حظاياه و اعتق سائر مماليكه من الاناث و الذكور كما اخذ من والدته و اخوته و خواصه املاكهن و عقارهن 

كذلك ابطل ما كان يستعمله الخلفاء الفاطميون من ثياب مترفة غالية الثمن و لبس الملابس الخشنة من الصوف و انتعل حذاء معدني في رجليه و كان لون ثيابه الباض ثم اصبح السواد 
و صار يركب خيله من غير زينة او ابهة بل بدل جياده بالحمير فصار يركب الحمير مخالفا عادة ابائه الاولين 
و نهي عن تقبيل الارض بين يديه و كذا تقبيل يديه و الانحناء بالسجود الي الارض و قد اعتبر ذلك كله من صنيع الروم و امر بالا يصلي احد عليه في مكاتباته كما جرت به العادة من قبل

و الحق ان كل هذه الامور قد قلبت الاوضاع المتعارف عليها في عصره مما جعله في نظر بعض المؤرخين ملتاث العقل غير متزن التفكير خاصة و قد لجا الي استخدام القتل كوسيلة من وسائل الحكم لسحق كل من يشك في ولائه و لاصلاح اعوجاج الدولة بعد ان فسدت شئونها مما جعل اسمه يخيف اي شخص و شبهوه بالاسد الضاري الذي يطلب فريسة 
و قد ساعد علي ذلك ان منظره كان رهيبا فعيناه واسعتان اذا نظر الي انسان ارتعد منه لعظم هيبته و كان صوته جهيرا مخوفا حتي قيل ان عدد من قتلهم بلغوا العشرة الاف انسان و ارجعوا ذلك الي انه كان يعبد كوكبي زحل و المريخ و لا سيما ان الاخير يرمز للحرب و انه كان يسفك الدماء تقربا لهما

و جدير بالذكر ان معظم من قتلهم الحاكم لم يكونوا من ضعفاء الناس و انما من اكابر رجال الدولة مما يؤكد ان القتل عنده لم يكن الا وسيلة من وسائل الحكم و يبدو ان سياسته هذه قد اثمرت بدليل ان الناس اصبحوا في عهده امنين علي اموالهم فكان التجار يتركون حوانيتهم مفتوحة و لا يخافون عليها

كذلك اخذ الحاكم الذي كان الدين يملك عليه كل حواسه علي عاتقه ان يقوم بالحسبة فكان يصدر عدة اوامر من وقت لاخر بمنع تناول بعض الماكولات التي كان يترتب عليها مضار صحية و امراض في عصره فمنع الناس من اكل الملوخية و الجرجير و القرع 
و قد اثارت هذه القرارات سخرية عدد من المؤرخين فرموه باضطراب الذهن كما فسرها البعض علي انها تعصب مذهبي اذ قيل ان الملوخية كانت محببة لدي معاوية و الجرجير كان ينسب ادخاله في الطعام للسيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها 

و اكثر ما اثار الجدل حول شخصية الحاكم هو تصرفاته ازاء شرب الخمر اذ منع شربه و صنعه و تتبع السكاري و امر بتقطيع كروم الجيزة و ديس العنب في الطرقات تحت ارجل البقر و غرق بعضه في النيل كما كسر جرار العسل و دنانها 

كذلك وضع حدا لسفور النساء منعا للفتنة مما يدل علي حمية نادرة لا تقف عند نسائه و انما اشتمل ايضا نساء رعاياه الا ان اعداءه شوهوا حقيقة تصرفه نحو النساء و ارجعوها الي عقدة نفسية 
و لم يحارب الحاكم سفور النساء مرة واحدة بل تدرج في ذلك فقد منعهم من الخروج ليلا و من تتبع الجنازات و عندما لم يرتدعن اصدار اوامره بمنعهن من الخروج نهائيا و لضمان تنفيذ ذلك امر صانعي الخف (الحذاء) بعدم صنع الاخفاف للنساء و لقد استمر هذا المنع سبع سنوات و لم يسمح طوال تلك السنوات الا بخروج القابلة او الغاسلة او المراة الراغبة في السفر

و من الاشياء التي اخذت علي الحاكم موقفه من اهل الذمة حيث الزم اهل الزمة بالتميز عن المسلمين بعلامات خاصة عرفت بالغيار و ذلك بوضع اشرطة سوداء حول اوساطهم و لبس العمائم السود علي رؤوسهم و في خطوة لاحقة جعل القبط يحملون الصليب و اليهود يحملون الخشب و الزمهم بركوب البغال و الحمير كما امرهم ان يتميزوا في الحمامات عن المسلمين ثم افرد لهم حمامات خاصة و لكن اهل الذمة نزعوا الغيار و تشبهوا بالمسلمين حتي لا يعرفوا مما اثار غضب الحاكم عليهم و اتخذ نحوهم قوانين صارمة لم تعرف من قبل 

كانت اول قوانينه الزام النصاري بحمل صلبان ثقيلة طولها ذراع و نصف (115سم) تقريبا و زنتها خمسة ارطال (كيلويين و ربع الكيلو ) بعد ان كان طولها شبرا في اول عهده و ختمها بالرصاص 
اما اليهود فجعلهم يرتدون الزنار و يحملون الخشب الثقيل 
كذلك منع النصاري من تقديم النبيذ في قرابينهم و امر الناس بان يمحوا الصلبان المرسومة علي ايديهم و سواعدهم و قام بهدم الكنائس و البيع و الاديرة في مصر و صادر املاكها كما اصدر امرا لوليه علي القدس يامره بهدم كنيسة القيامة جاء فيه ((امر الامامة بهدم قمامة فاجعل سماءها ارضا و طولها عرضا)) و لكن المؤرخين للاسف لم يذكروا في كتبهم ان وراء ذلك هو قيام ملك الروم بهدم جامع القسطنطينية
و في السنة الاخيرة من حكم الحاكم عدل كل هذه الشروط و اكتفي من اهل الذمة بلبس الغيار ثم امر باعادة بناء ما تهدم من الكنائس و رد اوقافها و اعاد بناء كنيسة القيامة 

و من الاشياء التي رمي بها الحاكم ايضا ادعاؤه الالوهية و كان سبب ذلك ان رجلا فارسيا كان يدعي الحسن بن حيدرة الفرغاني المعروف بالاخرم غلا في ذات الحاكم و اعتبره المعبود و دعا الي ابطال نبوة محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم و اسقط اسم الله و اسم النبي و اعتبر التنزيل و التاويل و التشريع خرافات و قشورا و دخل الجامع في خمسين رجلا علي القاضي ابن ابي العوام و اخذوا اموال الناس و ثيابهم و سلموه رقعة ليقراها علي الناس بدات باسم الحاكم الرحمن الرحيم فرفع القاضي صوته منكرا و هجم الناس علي الاخرم و قتلوا اصحابه و هرب الاخرم و قيل قتل 

كذلك ظهر مدعي اخر اسمه محمد بن اسماعيل لقب بالدرزي التي لا يعرف لها اصل و كان الحاكم قد قربه في اول الامر حتي عرف بغلام الحاكم و كان القادة و العلماء يقفون علي بابه و لا ينقضي لهم شغل الا علي يده 
و كان الدرزي هذا يؤمن بالتجسيم و يري ان روح ادم جاءت سيدنا علي رضي الله عنه و ان روح علي انتقلت الي ابي الحاكم ثم انتقلت الي الحاكم في اخر الامر ! و دعا الناس الي ان يعتقدوا ان الحاكم الاله الذي صنع العوالم و الف كتابا شبهه بالقران الكريم و اسماه الدستور و قد جعل الدرزي له اتباعا عرفوا بالدرزية (الدروز الان في لبنان و سوريا) بلغ عددهم وقتها ستة عشرة الفا و كانوا ياتون امورا مبتذلة مثل تلطيخ المصاحف و تمزيقها و قد اختلفت الروايات في نهاية هذا الدرزي ...فقيل انه قتل علي يد الاتراك و هو في موكب الحاكم لانه نصح الحاكم بسلب القابهم التي كانوا يتباهون بها ...و قيل انه هرب الي الشام و نشر دعوته فيها و الراي الغالب انه قتل في احدي المعارك

و الحق يقال ان الحاكم لم يدع الالوهية قط و ذلك بالاعتماد علي اوثق المصادر التاريخية ...فضلا عن انه لم يصلنا نص واحد يشير الي ان الحاكم نفسه قال انه هو الاله بل عظم الامر عليه لتجاسرهم علي هذه الدعوي بالوهيته
و ينتهي تاريخ الحاكم بقول فيه شك من كل من قرات لهم من مؤرخي الدولة الفاطمية سواء كان ابن تغري او المقريزي او غيرهم ..اذا يقولون ان الحاكم لربما قتل في عام 411 هجريا لانه منح ولاية العهد لابن عمه عبدالرحيم ابن الياس و لم يعطها لابنه علي مما دعا اخته ست الملك للتدخل و التخلص من الحاكم بمساعدة الشيعة الاسماعيلية

انتهت قصة الحاكم كما قراتها في العشرات من الكتب و يبقي لي تعليق واحد 
لم يدع الحاكم الالوهية
و لم ياتي ما هو غريب اللهم اوامره الغريبة بتحريم بعض الماكولات
اما موقفه من اقباط مصر فاري ان له ما يبرره ردا علي ما كان يحدث وقتها بالمسلمين في القسطنطينية 
و يظل موت الحاكم لغزا حتي الان اين مات؟ .... و كيف مات ؟ ..... و ما سبب موته؟

----------


## قلب مصر

الحاكم بأمر الله

الحاكم بأمر الله المنصور (985 - 1021) الخليفة الفاطمي الخامس حكم من 996 إلى 1021.

ولد في مصر وخلف والده في الحكم العزيز بالله الفاطمي وعمره 11 سنة,
وتكنى بأبى على وهي كنية أخذها بعد ميلاد إبنه علي الذى تلقب بالظاهر لإعزاز دين الله حينما تولى الخلافة بعد إختفاء أبيه, 
ويعتبر البعض أن الحاكم كان آخر الخلفاء الفاطميين الأقوياء. 
وقد كان خليفة عادلا لا يرضى بفساد الأمور إلا أنه عابه إسرافه في القتل. 
كانت عيناه واسعتان وصوته جهير مخوف. اتسمت فترة حكمه بالتوتر، فقد كان على خلاف مع العباسيين الذين كانوا يحاولون الحد من نفوذ الإسماعيليين، 
وكان من نتائج هذا التوتر في العلاقات أن قامت الخلافة العباسية بإصدار مرسوم شهير في عام 1011 وفيه نص مفاده أن الحاكم بأمر الله ليس من سلالة علي بن أبي طالب. 
بالإضافة إلى نزاعه مع العباسيين فقد انهمك أيضا الحاكم بأمر الله في صراع آخر مع القرامطة

سيرته وأحداث عصره

في بداية عهد الحاكم حاول بعض الطامحين إستغلال صغر سنه لتحقيق أطماعهم في السلطة فكان أولهم شيخ كتامة (أبو محمد بن عمار) الذى أجبر الحاكم على توليته لشئون الدولة فأصبح هو المتصرف فيها ولُقب بـ(أمين الدولة), وكان ينافسه في الوقت نفسه رجل آخر وهو (أبو الفتوح برجوان) وقد كان موجودا أيام العزيز بالله ووصل إلى مرتبة (كبير الخدم), وقد نجح برجوان في إثارة طوائف المشارقة ضد طوائف المغاربة الذين إستبدوا بالحكم مع سيدهم (ابن عمار) وكانت بينهم مواقع عديدة إنتهت بإنتصار (برجوان) وهروب (ابن عمار).

قام (برجوان) بإخراج الحاكم وأخذ له البيعة من جديد, ثم تولى شئون الدولة وكون لنفسه طائفة خاصة من الجند والمماليك, ثم تلطَف بإبن عمار ومنحه إقطاعاته التي كانت له من قبل وإشترط عليه الطاعة وبذلك استمال إليه المغاربة أيضا. على أن برجوان سرعان ما جنح للطغيان والإستبداد فكان يعتبر نفسه الخليفة الحقيقى وصار يستصغر خليفته الحاكم كما أنه إستغل منصبه في تكوين ثروة ضخمة له, هذا بالإضافة إلى إنشغاله باللهو والملذات مما أدى إلى إنصرافه عن شئون الدولة التي تعطلت وفسدت من جراء ذلك, وقد نسى برجوان في غمرة ذلك أن الحاكم قد جاوز سن الصبا ودخل مرحلة الشباب وصار متنبها إلى إستبداد برجوان وتغلبه عليه, وقام الحاكم بتدبير مؤامرة لقتل برجوان وتم ذلك, وأصدر الحاكم بيانا يبرر فيه أسباب قتل برجوان, ثم قام بعد ذلك بالتخلص من رجال برجوان في الجيش والقصر كما أنه أعد كمينا لشيخ كتامة ابن عمار بأن حرض عليه بعض المشارقة الذين قتلوه ثم أفنى الحاكم أعوانه من شيوخ كتامة.

بذلك تمكن الحاكم من إسترداد سلطانه والتخلص من كل المنافسين والسيطرة على كل مقاليد الحكم وكان حينها قد تجاوز الـ15 سنة. أظهر الحاكم عندما تولى تقشفا وزهدا على عكس آبائه, إذ أخرج من قصره جماعة من حظاياه وأعتق سائر مماليكه من الإناث والذكور وملكهم أمر نفوسهم والتصرف فيما يملكونه وإقتنوه منه ومن أبيه, كما إنه انتقل تدريجيا من الملابس المذهبة على عادة آبائه إلى ملابس خشنة من الصوف كما أنه خفف من الإسراف الذى كان يحدث في الإحتفالات بالمناسبات المختلفة, كما أنه أمر بألا يصلى عليه أحد في كتاباته ويقتصر على هذه الصيغة: (سلام الله وتحياته ونوامى بركاته على أمير المؤمنين ).

كان الحاكم مسرفا في القتل إلى مدى كبير على أنه كان يتخذ من القتل وسيلة لا غاية لكى يحفظ دولته ويصلح شئونها وكان الحاكم شديدا في التعامل مع رجال دولته و كان يحاسبهم بشدة إذا أخطأوا, كما أنه إعتمد على نظر المظالم لتطهير دولته من الفساد, وكان يواصل ركوبه ليلا ونهارا على حماره ويطوف به في الأسواق والقرى لكى يسمع مظالم الناس, وقد ورث الحاكم عن أبيه العزيز بالله حرصه على توزيع المال على الفقراء والمساكين, ويشهد المؤرخون بأن يده لم تمتد على أخذ مال إطلاقا بحيث قال أحدهم - وهو نصرانى - (لعمرى إن أهل مملكته لم يزالوا في أيامه آمنين على أموالهم, غير مطمئنين على أنفسهم), كما أنه أيضا حرص على تخفيف الضرائب عن رعاياه خاصة ما تعرف بضريبة المكوس.

روي عن الحاكم في بداية عهده أنه كان سخيّاً معطاءً فبعد أن تولى الخلافة أجزل العطاء لكتامة كما يروي المقريزي شكل الإحتفالات في عهده لكافة الطوائف ففي عهده احتفل المسيحيون بالغطاس بشكل كبير ومهيب كما أعطى للأتراك خيلا وسلاحا في عيد النوروز. 

أهم المراسيم التي أصدرها

أمر اليهود والمسيحيين بشد الزنار ولبس الغيار وشعارهم بالسواد شعار الغاصبين العباسيين‏.‏ 
وقرئ سجل في الأطعمة بالمنع من أكل الملوخية والبقلة المسماة بالجرجير والمتوكلية المنسوبة إلى المتوكل‏.‏ 
المنع من عجن الخبز بالرجل والمنع من أكل الدلنيس والمنع من ذبح البقر التي لا عاقبة لها إلا في أيام الأضاحي وما سواها من الأيام لا يذبح منها إلا ما لا يصلح للحرث‏. 
وقرئ سجل آخر بأن يؤذن لصلاة الظهر في أول الساعة السابعة ويؤذن لصلاة العصر في أول الساعة التاسعة‏. 
إصلاح المكاييل والموازين والنهي عن البخس فيهما والمنع من بيع الفقاع وعمله ألبتة لما يؤثر عن علي من كراهة شرب الفقاع‏. 
ضرب في الطرقات بالأجراس ونودي ألا يدخل الحمام أحد إلا بمئزر وألا تكشف امرأة وجهها في طريق ولا خلف جنازة ولا تتبرج‏.‏ 
لا يباع شيء من السمك بغير قشر ولا يصطاده أحد من الصيادين‏. 
تتبعت الحمامات وقبض على جماعة وجدوا بغير مئزر فضربوا وشهروا‏.‏ 
ومما يروى عنه أيضا أنه رسم لجماعة من الأحداث أن يتقافزوا من موضع عال في القصر ورسم لكل منهم بصلة فحضر جماعة وتقافزوا فمات منهم نحو ثلاثين إنسانا من أجل سقوطهم خارجاً عن الماء على صخر هناك ووضع لمن قفز ماله‏.‏ 
أيضا أمر بقتل الكلاب فقتل منها ما لا يحصى حتى لم يبق منها بالأزقة والشوارع شيء وطرحت بالصحراء وبشاطىء النيل وأمر بكنس الأزقة والشوارع وأبواب الدور في كل مكان ففعل ذلك‏. 
فتح دار الحكمة بالقاهرة وحمل الكتب إليها وانتصب فيها الفقراء والقراء والنحاة وغيرهم من أرباب العلوم وفرشت وأقيم فيها خدام لخدمتها وأجريت الأرزاق على من بها من فقيه وغيره وجعل فيها ما يحتاج إليه من الحبر والأوراق والأقلام‏.‏ 
في عام 398 هجريا في المحرم ابتدأ نقص ماء النيل من ثامن عشر توت فاشتد الأمر وبيع الخبز مبلولا وضرب جماعة من الخبازين وشهروا لتعذر وجود الخبز بالعشايا‏.‏ 

محاولات سرقة جسد النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وصاحبيه

طبقا لبعض الروايات حاول مرتين أن يسرق جسد النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وصاحبيه:

المحاولة الأولى: أراد نقل أجسادهم إلى مصر، وكلف بذلك أبا الفتوح الحسن بن جعفر، فلم يُفق بعد أن جاءت ريح شديدة تدرحجت من قوتها الإبل والخيل، وهلك معها خلق من الناس، فكانت رادعاً لأبي الفتوح عن نبش القبور وانشرح صدره لذلك، واعتذر للحاكم بأمر الله بالريح.

المحاولة الثانية: أرسل من ينبش قبر النبي، فسكن داراً بجوار المسجد وحفر تحت الأرض فرأى الناس أنواراً وسُمع صائح يقول: أيها الناس إن نبيكم يُنبش ففتش الناس فوجدوهم وقتلوهم.

ويرى البعض أن هذه المحاولات غالبا مجرد تجنى على الحاكم من أجل تشويه صورته، إذ لم يذكر هذه المحاولات أى مؤرخ من المؤرخين المصريين الذين كتبوا تاريخ الفاطميين سواء كانوا مؤيدين لهم أو معادين ومنهم: المقريزي، ابن تغري بردي، السيوطي، وجاء ذكر ذلك لأول مرة في كتاب المؤرخ الحافظ البغدادى ( تاريخ بغداد).

بالرغم من التسامح في بداية عهده الذي أبهر الناس إلا أن هذا قد تغير تماما بعد بضعة سنوات:

وفي عام 398 لما كان ليلة عيد الشعانين منع المسيحيين من تزيين كنائسهم على ما هي عادتهم وقبض على جماعة منهم في رجب وأمر باحضار ما هو معلق على الكنائس وإثباته في دواوين السلطان وكتب إلى سائر الأعمال بذلك‏.‏ وأحرق صلبان كثيرة على باب الجامع.‏ 
وفيها أيضا خرج المسيحيون من مصر إلى القدس لحضور الفصح بكنيسة القيامة على عادتهم في كل سنة بتجمل عظيم كما يخرج المسلمون إلى الحج فسأل الحاكم ختكين الضيف العضدي أحد قواده عن ذلك لمعرفته بأمر قمامة (أي كنيسة القيامة) فقال: 
""هذه بيعة تعظمها النصارى ويحج إليها من جميع البلاد وتأتيها الملوك وتحمل إليها الأموال العظيمة والثياب والستور والفرش والقناديل والصلبان المصوغة من الذهب والفضة والأواني من ذلك وبها من ذلك شيء عظيم‏.‏ فإذا كان يوم الفصح واجتمع النصارى بقمامة ونصبت الصلبان وعلقت القناديل في المذبح تحيلوا في إيصال النار إليه بدهن البيلسان مع دهن الزئبق فيحدث له ضياء ساطع يظن من يراه أنها نار نزلت من السماء‏.‏"" فأنكر الحاكم ذلك وتقدم إلى بشر بن سورين كاتب الإنشاء فكتب إلى أحمد بن يعقوب الداعي أن يقصد القدس ويهدم قمامة وينهبها الناس حتى يعفى أثرها ففعل ذلك‏.[2]‏

وفي عام 399 أمر المسيحيين إلا الحبابرة بلبس العمائم السود والطيالسة السود وأن يعلق المسيحيين في أعناقهم صلبان الخشب ويكون ركب سروجهم من خشب ولا يركب أحد منهم خيلا وأنهم يركبون البغال والحمير وألا يركبوا السروج واللجم محلاةً وأن تكون سروجهم ولجمهم بسيور سود وأنهم يشدون الزنانير على أوساطهم ولا يستعملون مسلما ولا يشترون عبدا ولا أمة وأذن للناس في البحث عنهم وتتبع آثارهم في ذلك فأسلم عدة من المسيحيين الكتاب وغيرهم‏.‏ 

 الدرزية

يروي المقريزي أنه في عام 408 هجريا قدم مصر داع عجمي اسمه محمد بن إسماعيل الدرزي واتصل بالحاكم فأنعم عليه‏.‏ ودعا الناس إلى القول بإلهية الحاكم فأنكر الناس عليه ذلك ووثب به أحد الأتراك في موكب الحاكم فقتله وثارت الفتنة فنهبت داره وغلقت أبواب القاهرة‏. استمرت الفتنة ثلاثة أيام قتل فيها جماعة من الدرزية وقبض على التركي قاتل الدرزي وحبس ثم قتل‏.‏

ثم ظهر داع آخر اسمه حمزة بن علي الزوزني وتلقب بالهادي وأقام بمسجد تبر خارج القاهرة وبث دعاته في أعمال مصر والشام وترخص في أعمال الشريعة وأسقط جميع التكاليف في الصلاة والصوم ونحو ذلك‏ فاستجاب له خلق كثير فظهر من حينئذ مذهب الدرزية ببلاد صيدا وبيروت وساحل الشام.


اختفاء الحاكم

خرج الحاكم ليلة إلى جبل المقطم ولم يعد، يروي المقريزي أن أخته ست الملك خططت لقتله. وهكذا اختفى الحاكم بأمر الله في عام 1021، وبالرغم من أرجحية وفاته، إلا ان عقيدة الدروز تؤمن بأنه دخل غيبة كبرى وأنه سيرجع بصفته المهدي المنتظر ، كان متضارباً بآرائه فنهى عن الصلاة ثم عاد و أمر بها، اشتهر بسفكه للدماء و قدّر العلماء قتلاه بحوالي 18000 قتيل و نظر البعض أنّ اختفاءه كان قتلاً مدبراً و ذلك للقدرة على استكمال نشر الدرزية

نقلا ويكيبديا

****************************
اعتقد أن الحاكم بأمر الله يحتاج أن نقرأ عنه أكثر وأن يكون محل لنقاش أحداث كثيرة وتصرفات حدثت في عصره
وألا نكتفي بما نقرأه عنه من بعض آراء تخص أصحابها فقط ممن ينشرون على شبكة الانترنت
وإن شاء الله نفتح حلقة للنقاش عن شخصية الحاكم بأمر الله وأسلوب حكمه وعصره في فترة قريبة إن شاء الله
لكم مني التقدير والتحية
قلب مصر

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي العزيز ابن طيبة  :f: 
توارد خواطر جميل   :: 
أعددت نبذة عن الحاكم واعتمدتها ولم أرى مشاركة حضرتك السابقة فوجدت حضرتك أعددت نبذة رائعة تختوي مضمونا آخر عن الحاكم بأمر الله
وأعتقد أن الحاكم بأمر الله يستدعي مننا أن نقتح له حلقة نقاش قريبا فما رأيك في هذه الفكرة ؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز ....إبن طيبة (حمد لله على السلامة  :f: )

أختى العزيزة .... قلب مصر  :f: 

أشكركم جداً على  المعلومات الرائعة عن الحاكم بـأمر الله وربنا يجازيكم خير على مجهوداتكم الرائعة فى المسابقة وفى المنتدى عموماً
تحياتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخي العزيز ابن طيبة 
> توارد خواطر جميل  
> أعددت نبذة عن الحاكم واعتمدتها ولم أرى مشاركة حضرتك السابقة فوجدت حضرتك أعددت نبذة رائعة تختوي مضمونا آخر عن الحاكم بأمر الله
> وأعتقد أن الحاكم بأمر الله يستدعي مننا أن نقتح له حلقة نقاش قريبا فما رأيك في هذه الفكرة ؟


*فعلا نوارد خواطر جميل اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر

الحاكم بامر الله من الملوك الفاطميين الذين كثر حولهم القيل و القال فنحتاج فعلا كما اشرت ان نخصص له حلقة نقاشية لتكوين - علي الاقل - صورة قريبة الشبه بهذا الملك الغامض 
تقديري و احترامي
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخى العزيز ....إبن طيبة (حمد لله على السلامة )
> 
> أختى العزيزة .... قلب مصر 
> 
> أشكركم جداً على  المعلومات الرائعة عن الحاكم بـأمر الله وربنا يجازيكم خير على مجهوداتكم الرائعة فى المسابقة وفى المنتدى عموماً
> تحياتى


*سلمك الله من كل مكروه اختنا الفاضلة جيهان
و هذا الجهد بعض ما عندكم
تقديري و احترامي الدائمين
*

----------


## kethara

> قيثارة ..
> إفصلي كل خطوط التليفون عن المهلبية .. وجرَّبي
> على فكرة .. النهاردة المهلبية مفاااااااااااااااجأة ..


*أخى الفاضل حكيم عيون

ياريت أعرف نوع المهلبية اليوم
لان فيه أنواع ممنوعة عنى خالص
ههههههههههههههههههه
وخصوصا البلح ارجوك بلاش منه



مع تحيتى*

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة العاشرة
ملكة من سلالة غير ملكية
تولت حكم مصر بطلعتها البهية
أصلها ايه .. مش معروف بس الأكيد أنها مش مصرية
قالوا تركية وقالوا رومانية وممكن تكون جركسية
اتقلب حالها من جارية محظية لملكة شهيرة مصرية
قالوا عليها أول ملكة إسلامية
وناس تانية قالت لا دي كانت التالتة مش الأولانية
بذكائها خبت خبر موت جوزها السلطان 
علشان سير المعركة كان حيبان
وعلشان تشجع قلوب الفرسان 
على أنهم يكملوا حربهم في الميدان
كانت ذكية ومعجبانية بس قلبها مكانش مُخلص النية
عرفت تسيطر وتحكم وهزمت الحروب الصليبية
لكن الكيد والغرور ضيعوا عليها الاستمرارية
أكمنها قتلت جوزها في ليلة شيطانية
لما عرفت أنه حيخطب اميرة من عيلة ملكية
سلطت عليه غلمانها وقتلوه في ليلة وحشية
وذاعت الخبر وقالت يا حرام دا مات موتة فُجائية
مصدقوش الأمرا وقالوا عليها جنَّية وقالوا هاتوها حتى لو كانت مدارية
هربت للبرج الأحمر ولا نفعها هروبها ولا نجاها من الموتة المستخبية
هجمت عليها ضرتها هيا وجواريها وحاشيتها وموتوها موتة ردية

----------


## مصراويةجدا

شجر الدر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

شجرة الدر

----------


## nariman

شجرة الدر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

شجرة الدر

----------


## ابن طيبة

شجرة الدر

----------


## nariman

كلنا مع بعض .... للأمام يا بنات

----------


## hanoaa

شجرة الدر

----------


## ابن طيبة

*انا مش عارف اقول عليكم ايه*

----------


## nariman

ايه ده ..انا اعتمدت الرد ومش اخدت بالى من استاذ معتز واستاذ حكيم 

المهلبية النهارده ممتازة

----------


## kethara

*شجرة الدر*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

تصحيح لمعلومة تاريخية بسيطة 
الأسم الصحيح هو شجر الدر وليس شجرة الدر 
وتصحيح بقى للأوضاع 
انا المركززززز الأول دووووووون كوسة او ملوخية  :: 
وتصحيح بقى للأفكار
والله يا هناء ما دعيت عليكي بس يظهر مفعول الدعوة ساري لحد الآن  ::

----------


## hanoaa

و بعدين بقى
مش هاينفع كده
دعوات الست سارة جابتنى ورا
مش فاهمة إيه إللى فكرها تيجى أخر رمضان

----------


## kethara

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
توبة من المهلبية خلاااااص انا حرمت
انتوا قاصدين صح
اخر مرة ادوق حتى
هههههههههههههههههههه
حقيقى اتعقدت
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> توبة من المهلبية خلاااااص انا حرمت
> انتوا قاصدين صح
> اخر مرة ادوق حتى
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> حقيقى اتعقدت
> *


*عشان تصدقوني ان المهلبية بها سم قاتل*

----------


## kethara

> *عشان تصدقوني ان المهلبية بها سم قاتل*


*أخى ابن طيبة

بدأت أصدق كلامك
خصوصا السم قاتل لمعنوياتى
ههههههههههههههههه

الله يكرمك*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *أخى الفاضل حكيم عيون*
> 
> *ياريت أعرف نوع المهلبية اليوم*
> *لان فيه أنواع ممنوعة عنى خالص*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وخصوصا البلح ارجوك بلاش منه* 
> ** 
> 
> *مع تحيتى*


 
ههههههههههههههه

قيثارة 

لسه هرد عليكى وعملت اقتباس لمشاركتك 
لاقيت الحلقة تحت الإقتباس .......
قريت
عملت ديليت لكلامك
وجاوبت ..
ولاقيت نفسي ادام ابن طيبة في مكان تحديد إقامته ..
واتأكدت ان ابن طيبة فعلا عامل فرار من المركز التاني ..

أما بخصوص مهلبية النهاردة ..
هيا مهلبية اللموووووووووووووون ..

المهلبية دي عاملة مفعول ساحر فى مسابقة ابن طيبة
على طريقة دوخيني يالمووووووووونة ..
والترتيب هناك شيكولاااااااااااااااتة
وماحدش عارف ترتيبه
والكل في حالة تعذيبه

وهبقى اقولك السررررررررررررررر

----------


## nariman

> *أخى ابن طيبة*
> 
> *بدأت أصدق كلامك*
> *خصوصا السم قاتل لمعنوياتى*
> *ههههههههههههههههه* 
> 
> *الله يكرمك*


 
*ومعنوياتي أنا كمان يا قيثارة* 

*أنا اتقهرت يا بنتي من المهلبية*

----------


## hanoaa

هو تقريبا كده أنا هاعتزل المسابقة
و إحتمال مونتى كله

----------


## kethara

> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> قيثارة 
> 
> لسه هرد عليكى وعملت اقتباس لمشاركتك 
> لاقيت الحلقة تحت الإقتباس .......
> قريت
> عملت ديليت لكلامك
> وجاوبت ..
> ...



*أخى حكيم عيون

يعنى المهلبية الثابته طلعت عينينا
ومش قادرين عليها
كمان تبقى ليمون ودوخينا يا ليمونه
ههههههههههههههههه
الله يسامحك بصراحة فاضل كام حليقة
ياريت بقى نمشيها سادة
من غير كرم حاتمى مهلبى

تحيتى*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هو تقريبا كده أنا هاعتزل المسابقة
> و إحتمال مونتى كله


مونتك هتبقى على إيدي إن شاء الله  :hey: 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## قلب مصر

ايه الشطارة دي كلها يا بنانيت  :hey: 
حجيبلكم المسابقة بعد كدة كلها ملكات علشان تكسبوا الأول  ::

----------


## kethara

> *ومعنوياتي أنا كمان يا قيثارة* 
> 
> *أنا اتقهرت يا بنتي من المهلبية*


*ناريمان

هأقولك ايه بس لازم نسامحهم احنا برمضان
بس نطالب الحلقات الأخيرة من غير مهلبية
يمكن يمكن نفوز
هههههههههههههههههه
مش باين صح*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ايه الشطارة دي كلها يا بنانيت 
> حجيبلكم المسابقة بعد كدة كلها ملكات علشان تكسبوا الأول


عارفة يا ام يوسف والله العظيم كنت حاسة إحساس شبه أكيد إن الحلقة النهاردة هتبقى عن شجر الدر مش عارفة ليه ؟؟  :hey:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ايه ده ..انا اعتمدت الرد ومش اخدت بالى من استاذ معتز واستاذ حكيم 
> 
> المهلبية النهارده ممتازة


 
ناريمان ..
النهاردة مهلبية اللمووووووووووووووووون ..
بنزغلل العيووون ..
واللى عملته المهلبية في مسابقة ابن طيبة
لا كااااااااااااااان ..
ولا هيكوووووووووووووون ..
وهبقى أقولك على سر اللموووووووووووووون ..

----------


## nariman

> ناريمان ..
> النهاردة مهلبية اللمووووووووووووووووون ..
> بنزغلل العيووون ..
> واللى عملته المهلبية في مسابقة ابن طيبة
> لا كااااااااااااااان ..
> ولا هيكوووووووووووووون ..
> وهبقى أقولك على سر اللموووووووووووووون ..


 
*فعلا انا رحت اتفرج وعمالة اضحك بصراحة* 

*الحمدلله المهلبية عندنا مش وصلت للمرحلة دي*

----------


## hanoaa

> مونتك هتبقى على إيدي إن شاء الله


انتى لسه ليكى عين تكلمينى
إسكتى خالص

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا بقى مش بضحك أنا حموت والله م الضحك
عندي كريزة ضحك من اللي بيحصل في مسابقة ابن طيبة مش ممكن
دي محصلتش في تاريخ المنتدى قبل كدة 
دي تعتبر سبق انترنتى  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *فعلا انا رحت اتفرج وعمالة اضحك بصراحة* 
> 
> *الحمدلله المهلبية عندنا مش وصلت للمرحلة دي*


 
دا لسه ياناريمان ..
إنتي لسه شوفتي حاجة ..
المهلبية هناك هتخليهم يلعبوا لعبة الكراسي الموسيقية ..
ومش هيشتروا من السوق إلا الست المستخبية 
وهبقى أقولك على السررررررررر ..
دا عشان ..

إبن طيبة عمل فرار من مكان تحديد إقامته ..
وصدر قرار بالبحث عن خيمته ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أنا بقى مش بضحك أنا حموت والله م الضحك
> عندي كريزة ضحك من اللي بيحصل في مسابقة ابن طيبة مش ممكن
> دي محصلتش في تاريخ المنتدى قبل كدة 
> دي تعتبر سبق انترنتى


قلب مصر

السر في مهلبية اللموووووووووووون ..

في القيادة العامة للمهلبيااااااااااااااات ..

فرعُ سلاح المُهمااااااااااااااات ..

- عند حكيم عيووون -

وهبقى أقولك على السرررررررررررر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*بصوا بقى ...
انتوا سيبكوا من المهلبية 

وخليكوا في سوبية مصراوية 

سوبيا إنما إيييييه ... إمممم 

صنعة إيدية وحياااااة عينية 

انا السوبيا بتاعتي بتفوق الدماغ تمااام 
مش بتدوخخ وبتجيب جناااان 




*



*وجربوا هتخسروا إيه أكتر من اللي خسرتوه يعني  *

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *بصوا بقى ...*
> 
> *انتوا سيبكوا من المهلبية*  
> *وخليكوا في سوبية مصراوية*  
> *سوبيا إنما إيييييه ... إمممم*  
> *صنعة إيدية وحياااااة عينية*  
> *انا السوبيا بتاعتي بتفوق الدماغ تمااام* 
> *مش بتدوخخ وبتجيب جناااان*  
> ** 
> ...


يارجب ..
أيوه ياأستاذ ..
إيه ياابني اللي حصل لسندريلا


عادي ياأُستاذ ..
دا من تأثير مهلبية اللمووووووووووووووووون ..
ممكن تزغلل العيوووووووووووووون ..
وتخللي الواحد يبيع سوبيا وعرقسوس ...
ويعمل مربي الزتووووووووووووون ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

سندريلا ..
مبروك أول طبق ..
من مهليية اللموووووووووووووووون ..

مركز أول ..
وممنوع تحدبد إقامتك ..

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ام خليل 
شجرة الدر

كانت ام خليل ذات عقل و حزم و معرفة تامة باحوال المملكة حتي انها كانت تدبر الملك في حياة استاذها الصالح ايوب و كانت الي جانب زوجها قبيل المعركة التي كسبها المماليك الصالحية من جيوش فرسان الصليب بقيادة لويس التاسع ملك فرنسا
و من اعجب ادوارها ان يموت الملك الصالح ايوب علي فراشه في الوقت التي تحركت فيه جنود الري دي فرانس من دمياط الي شرمساح عند مخرج 
الفرع التنيسي للنيل من فرع دمياط و كان هذا الفرع التنيسي يعرف باسم ترعة اشموم (و هو الان البحر الصغير) فكان النيل الي يمين الصليبين و امامهم
بحر اشموم هذا و يواجههم في الضفة المقابلة مماليك الصالح الاشاوسة يسندون ظهورهم الي المنصورة الواقعة علي بعد سبعة كيلومترات الي الجنوب من مخرج
بحر اشموم و الي اسطولهم النيلي فكان علي سان لويس ان يعبر بحر اشموم تحت سمع الجيش المصري و بصره و هو ما لا يفكر به قائد لولا ان خائنا اسمه
سلامون كشف للصليبيين عن معبرة بالقدم (مخاضة) الي الجنوب من موقع المصريين فتقدم الملك الصليبي الي هناك و امر رجاله بالعبور و علي راسهم
فرسان الداوية (فرسان المعبد).

و ما ان بلغ روبير كونت ارتوا شقيق الملك الضفة الجنوبية لبحر اشموم حتي بادر بمفاجاة المعسكر المصري فاخترقه و نفذ الي المنصورة و تعداها حتي
بلغ قصر الملك الصالح علي الضفة الشرقية للنيل و قتل في المعركة اتابك العسكر فخر الدين و اشبع الصليبيون العسكر المصري قتلا و شرعوا يهجمون علي
قصر السلطان الايوبي و لكن المماليك الصالحية كان لهم راي اخر فمع عددهم الذي يبلغ عشرة الاف مقاتل من خيرة المدربين علي فنون القتال جمعوا حشودهم قرب القصر
و قادهم بيبرس البندقداري في الهجوم علي فرسان الصليب فارتد هؤلاء الي المنصورة ليجدوا انفسهم محشورين في حواري البلدة يطاردهم فرسان البندقداري
من وراء و يضرب عليهم رماة الاسهم من الاسطح و الطيقان فتذهب ريحهم و يموت قائدهم كونت ارتوا و ثلاثمائة من رجاله و لم ينج في الموقعة من فرسان
الداوية سوي خمسة و فني الفرسان الصليبيون و تقهقرت فلول الجيش الصليبي الي بحر اشموم من حيث بدءوا و هناك التقوا بملكهم لويس و كان قد عبر البحر الي
الضفة الجنوبية و حارب لويس التاسع ببسالة و حاول عسكره العودة الي معسكرهم بالضفة الشمالية لبحر اشموم فغرق منهم جم غفير و ملأوا البحر بخيلهم
و رجلهم ما بين غريق و قتيل و جريح و صمد لويس و الرجال يتناقصون حوله حتي انتهي امره بالتسليم مع من بقي من امرائه و فرسانه
حدث كل ذلك و الملك الصالح قد وفاه اجله منذ تقدم فرسان الصليب من دمياط و لو علم المماليك بموته لانفرط عقدهم و تبلبل امرهم و لكن شجرة الدر اخفت
خبر موته عن الجميع و استدعت الامير فخر الدين اتابك العسكر و هو الذي قاد المعركة و قتل فيها بعد ذلك بقليل و الطواشي جمال الدين محسن من خاصكية السلطان
و اتفقت معهما علي اخفاء موت السلطان و قيامها بشئون الملك حتي يحضر طورانشاه ابن زوجها من قلعة كيفا علي الضفة الغربية لنهر دجلة فاخذ الامير
فخر الدين يصدر اوامر ممهورة بتوقيع الملك الصالح ايوب يزوره علي ما يقال سهيل خادم السلطان المتوفي
بهذا تتقدم الينا شجرة الدر علي صفحات التاريخ المصري لتعتلي عرش البلاد في وقت كان يهددها الخطر الصليبي من الشمال و الخطر التتاري في الشرق
لا يعرف لهذه السلطانة ........الملكة........المملوكة اصل
قيل بانها تركية ...و قيل بانها ارمنية... تلقاها الصالح ايوب هدية من الخليفة العباسي ثم احبها فتزوجها بسنة الله و رسوله
و كانت خير عون له في امور الدولة بدليل و جودها الي جانبه اثناء الحملة التي قامت لدفع الصليبين عن الديار المصرية ثم رباطة جأشها بعد موته و تحايلها
في اخفاء الحادث الجلل فكان اكل السلطان المتوفي يدخل اليه في فراش مرضه علي ان به وعكة و تقوم هي مقامه في استقبال رجالات الدولة من خلف ستار بهذا
كسبت هي شجرة الدر ام خليل موقعة المنصورة او كما يطلق عليها تاريخيا موقعة اشموم و ابقت علي كيان الدولة الايوبية حتي عاد ابن زوجها طورانشاه من بلاد الرافدين
فسلمته مقاليد الامور و اشرف علي شئون الحرب بنفسه و دبر خطة نقل قطع المراكب مفككة علي ظهور الابل الي شاطيء النيل شمال الاسطول الفرنسي الراسي بدمياط
و ركبت قطع السفن هناك و هجم رجالها علي الاسطول الصليبي فاسروا منه ثلاثين سفينة و بذلك قطعت خطوط تموين لويس التاسع فلا هو في قوة يقتحم بها اعداءه
ليبلغ القاهرة و لا هو ممون من قواعده و اخذ في التقهقر شمالا كما ذكرنا و مماليك الصالح تتعقبه و تدير التقتيل في رجاله المنهزمين حتي بلغوا فارسكور
حيث ابيد جيش الصليب ما بين مقتول و ماسور و كان الملك علي راس الاسري و لم ينقذه و امراءه من القتل الا عقل شجرة الدر و حسن تدبيرها عندما قبلت افتداءهم بالمال

و لم يفلح طورانشاه برغم انتصاره في اجتذاب مماليك الصالح اليه لانه عاد من كيفا محفوفا بمماليكه و خاصكيته يحلهم محل مماليك ابيه في مناصب الدولة 
و يضمر للمماليك الصالحية ما يضمر من الغدر ثم هو يضيق علي شجرة الدر و يتوعدها لتقر له بمال ابيه و هي ترفض حتي عيل صبرها و صبر مماليك زوجها 
فارسلت اليهم من يقول (اقتلوا طورانشاه و علي رضاكم) فتولي امراؤهم قتل اخر الايوبين بزعامة بيبرس و معه الامراء قلاون الصالحي و فارس الدين اقطاي
الجمدار و عز الدين ايبك التركماني و غيرهم

و بمقتل طورانشاه يبدا حكم المماليك البحرية و كان اول سلاطينهم ذات الحجاب الجميل و الستر الجليل والدة المرحوم خليل عام 1250 ميلادية 
و انقل هنا مقولة الاستاذ ستانلي لين-بول صديق المصريين و مؤرخ عصورهم الوسطي (للاسف) و دارس الفن الاسلامي المصري و هو لا يتخلي عن نعرته الاستعمارية
((و تكاد تكون شجرة الدر الملكة الوحيدة التي تولت الحكم علي بلاد المسلمين قبل امبراطورة الهند الحالية _يقصد الملكة فيكتوريا-)) 

و الحق يقال ان اختيار المماليك لزميلتهم المملوكة سلطانا عليهم امر يدعو الي اشد العجب لان السلطان ان لم يكن قاضي القضاه فهو الرئيس الاعلي للجيش
و المراة لا تولي قيادة الجيش و لا اصدق ان اخلاص المماليك الصالحية لاستاذهم الملك الصالح ايوب هو الذي دفعهم الي الحرص علي توليه زوجه و ام ولده خليل 
فان من يعرف المماليك في مستقبل حياتهم بمصر و يدرس احوالهم لا يمكن ان يقبل قصة هذا الاخلاص انما هي الحكاية القديمة التي عرفناها في الحرس البريتوري بروما
و في حرس الخليفة العباسي من الديلم و في حرس السلطان العثماني المعروفين بالانكشارية و هي ايضا حكاية الثورات العسكرية في جمهوريات اميركا اللاتينية 
عندما يعتمد الحكام اولا و اخرا علي الجند دون الشعب .......و هذا ما نراه حولنا الان في عالمنا العربي.......!!!!!!
و قديما قالوا ((من يبذر الريح يحصد العاصفة)) و الاعتماد الكلي علي الجند ينتهي بهولاء الي ادراك قوتهم فيوجهونها حسب رغباتهم و اهوائهم و يولون و يعزلون

و اذا كان لي ان اجتهد فادعي بان المملوك الوحيد الذي اخلص للسلطان المتوفي و لاسرته هي زوجه ام خليل

اقول ان المملوك الوحيد الذي اخلص للسلطان المتوفي و لاسرته هو زوجه و ام ولده خليل فقد حرصت علي استدعاء ابن زوجها من قلعة كيفا ليتولي ملك ابيه 
و لم يرضخ المماليك لهذا الا محافظة علي تماسك الدولة الايوبية و خشيتهم من انفضاض سوريا عنهم و رفض الخليفة العباسي الاعتراف بسلطنتهم و لما لم يحسن طوران شاه معاملتهم 
-و يمكنكم ان تترجموا ذلك بانه لم يخضع لتحكمهم - قتلوه و حافظوا بعد ذلك علي خرافة امتداد الدولة الايوبية اولا بتولية شجرة الدر ثم بتولية طفل ايولي الي جانب عز الدين ايبك التركماني ثاني سلاطين 
المماليك البحرية بعد شجرة الدر فالملك لهم في كل الاحوال و لقد ايدت الحوادث ذلك بتزويجهم شجرة الدر من زميل لهم و تايد ذلك بحرص شجرة الد ابان سلطنتها القصيرة 
علي الانتساب الي الملك الصالح و توكيدها هذه الحقيقة في الاوراق الرسمية و هي توقع عليها بعبارة (((والدة خليل))) مع ان خليلا هذا مات طفلا و شبع موتا
و سكت النقود بالقابها الملكية هكذا (المستعصمية -اي مملوكة الخليفة المستعصم بالله قبل ان يهبها للملك الصالح- الصالحية - اي مملوكة الصالح ايوب - ملكة المسلمين
والدة الملك المنصور -اي ابنها المتوفي انذاك-خليل امير المؤمنين و يقول ستانلي لين بول و خليل هنا تلاعب باللفظ فيما بين اسم علم و اسم نكرة بمعني صديق
و الغالب ان الكلمة هي ام المؤمنين لا امير المؤمنين)

فكأن المماليك يحققون بتولية شجرة الدر غرضين : الاستيلاء علي السيادة الفعلية و التمويه في الخارج و علي السوريين بخاصة بان الحكم باق في بيت بني ايوب

تولت شجرة الدر السلطنة و اخذت تفرق الوظائف السنية و الاقطاعات علي امراء المماليك الصالحية و اغدقت الرزق و الاموال و الخيول علي صغار المماليك و ارضت هؤلاء و اولئك بكل ما يمكن
و كان زملاؤها يقبلون لها الارض من وراء حجاب و قد اتخذت من الامير عز الدين ايبك ساعدا لها في تدبير امور المملكة و لكنه كان لا يتصرف في الامور الا بمشورتها
و كانت تكتب علي المراسيم في العلامة بخطها (((والدة خليل))) و يخطب يوم الجمعة باسمها علي منابر مصر فيقول الخطباء : (و احفظ اللهم الجهة الصالحية ملكة المسلمين
عصمة الدنيا و الدين ذات الحجاب الجميل و الستر الجليل والدة المرحوم خليل زوجة الملك الصالح نجم الدين ايوب)
و لم يكن كل هذا التحايل ليجدي نفعا فالمسلمون خارج مصر بل و نظن داخلها ايضا يكرهون ان تتولي امورهم امرأة فما اسرع ما خرج اهل سوريا عن طاعتها و بايعوا
الناصر يوسف الايوبي صاحب حلب

و كان من اشد الناس استنكارا في خارج مصر هو امير المؤمنين الخليفة العباسي المستنصر بالله ابو جعفر فارسل الي مصر من يقول للامراء ((اعلمواان كان ما بقي عندكم في مصر من الرجال من يصلح للسلطنة فنحن نرسل لكم من يصلح لها اما سمعتم حديث
الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم انه قال: لا افلح قوم ولوا امورهم امراة؟))

و هنا ينقلب ابن اياس الحنفي من النقيض الي النقيض و ينسي كل ما قاله و سيقوله مدحا في ام خليل فلا يكتفي بذكر انكار الخليفة ذلك علي المماليك غاية الانكار و تهديده و امره لهم بالرجوع عن ذلك بل هو يتغني بل راح ينشد بيتين سخيفين من الشعر
النساء ناقصات عقل و دين ما راينا لهن رايا سنيا
و لاجل الكمال لم يجعل الله تعالي من النساء نبيا
ثم يعود بعد ذلك الي القول بان شجرة الدر ((كانت تدبر امور الدولة في حياة استاذها الملك الصالح و كانت ذات عقل و حزم و معرفة تامة بامور المملكة))
و هنا لنا ان نفهم من موقفه المتضارب هذا ما نفهم و في رايي ان القافية حكمت و عفي الله عن ابن اياس الحنفي فقد كان يحفظ قدرا من الشعر السمج الدارج يدسه علي كتابه الاكثر من القيم و كان من حسن طالع
الكتاب ان راسمال ابن اياس من الشعر السمج و من غيره كان ضئيلا فسلم كتابه من النقد اللاذع

و عودة لموضوعنا و امام تهديد الخليفة و ربما كانت اشارته الي نقص الرجال في السلطنة المصرية اشد نكيرا علي المماليك من التهديد اضطرت ام خليل الي ان تخلع نفسها من السلطنة 
لا برضاها من غير كره لها كما يقول ابن اياس المتمثل بالشعر السخيف فان القليل الذي نعرفه عن ام خليل يبعث الي علي الظن بان قبول خلع نفسها من السلطنة كان اصعب عليها من خلع روحها ثم تزوجت بالتركماني عز الدين ايبك الذي تولي السلطنة
و يجب ان اسجل هنا موقف العز بن عبد السلام سلطان علماء الامة فقد اعترض على تولي شجرة الدر السلطنة وأعلن ذلك علي الملا و في كل مجالس علمه

و اترك لكم معرفة نهاية شجرة الدر مع ما ستورده اختنا قلب مصر
*

----------


## nariman

*معلومات وافية يا أستاذ معتز* 

*تسلم ايدك* 
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *معلومات وافية يا أستاذ معتز* 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*


*ربنا يبارك لنا فيك يا ناريمان
و سلم لنا مرورك الطيب
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بيان رقم 2

من جبهة معارضة المهلبية

ارادة المتسابقين فوق ارادة المهلبية

*

----------


## قلب مصر

> يوسف ...
> بعد اللي مامتك عملته يؤسفني اقولك 
> ان مارية اتكتب كتابها وفرحها الخميس الجاي


يعني دا جزاته يعني ماشي ولا كوسة ولا قرع ولا حتى بدنجان يا سارة   :Robot: 
وألف مبروك لست مارية المفترية  :good:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> هى مهلبية الكوسة والقرع حتنزل امتى 
> 
> عاوزين اى ثغرة فى المسابقة دى 
> 
> طيب لحين نزول مهلبيه الكوسة والقرع 
> 
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
> 
> ...


مش عارفة ليه عندي احساس أن النور قطع في عموم بر اسكندرية بس امبارح  :2: 

الحلقات قربت تخلص يا أستاذ اسكندراني  :: 

جهز نفسك وظبط النور والمهلبية وكوبري استانلي
خلاص مفيش وقت  :: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> بياااااااااان هااااااااام ..
> من القيادة العامة للمهلبيااااااااااااات ..
> فرعُُُُُ سلاح المُهمااااااااااااااااات ..
> جاري البحث عن اسكندراني ..
> في منطقة مُحرم بك والقباني ..
> وذلك لتدخله الصااااااااااارخ من أول إمباااااااااااااارخ ..
> في التركيبة للسرية لأعمال المهلبية ..
> قدمنا لكم البيان رقم 3 الصادر من القيادة العامة للمهلبياااااااااات ..
> فرعُ سلاح المُهماااااااااااات ..


والله مش عارفة آخرة المهلبية ايه  :Biggrin: 
شكلها آخرتها رز بلبن إن شاء الله  :Eat: 
المسابقة بقت مسابقة سلاطين المهلبية مش سلاطين مصر المحروسة  :O O: 
كمان في بيانات عسكرية مهلبية  ::uff::

----------


## قلب مصر

> أخى العزيز ....إبن طيبة (حمد لله على السلامة )
> 
> أختى العزيزة .... قلب مصر 
> 
> أشكركم جداً على  المعلومات الرائعة عن الحاكم بـأمر الله وربنا يجازيكم خير على مجهوداتكم الرائعة فى المسابقة وفى المنتدى عموماً
> تحياتى



الله يخليكي يا جيهان ويزيدك من فضله
وانتظرينا قريب إن شاء الله في حلقة نقاش عن الحاكم بأمر الله 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> شجر الدر


ايه الشقاوة دي كلها  ::xx:: 

المركز الأول مرة واحدة  :Smart: 

ألف ألف مبروك يا مصراوية على المركز الأول وفي الدقيقة 11.34 
وتحصلي معانا على 5 درجات
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> شجرة الدر


والجميلة جيهان تواصل انتصاراتها الساحقة وتقدمها الكبير

وألف ألف مبروك حصولك على المركز الأول بالاشتراك مع مصراوية في الدقيقة 11.34 
وتحصلي معانا يا جيهان على 5 نقاط أيضا 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> شجرة الدر


وعودة متألقة للرائعة ناريمان والمنافسة القوية
ألف ألف مبروك حصولك على المركز الثاني في الدقيقة 11.34 
وتحصلي معانا على 3 درجات 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> شجرة الدر


وتراجع عن المركز الأول بسبب مهلبية الليمون  :king: 
وألف ألف مبروك حكيم عيون تحصل معانا على المركز الثاني النهاردة بالاشتراك مع ناريمان في الدقيقة 11.34
وتحصل على 3 درجات 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> شجرة الدر


والمرة دي ابن طيبة يحصل على المركز الثالث -مش الثاني زي ما قال حكيم عيون  - في الدقيقة 11.34 برضه 
وألف ألف مبروك تحصل معانا على نقطة واحدة
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> شجرة الدر


لالالالا يا هنوءة كدة كتير
انتي لازم تبخري نفسك بجد
شكل دعوة مصراوية لسه سارية المفعول  :Shutup2: 
طب اعملي دعوة مضادة  :Poster Sss: 
تتعوض إن شاء الله الحلقات الجاية 
بس شدي حيلك معانا بسرعة شوية 
 :f: : :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *انا مش عارف اقول عليكم ايه*


هههههههههههه
أيوة البنات عملت غزو واحتلت أول 3 مشاركات في الحل  :hey: 
بس اللي بيحصل هنا يا أستاذ معتز أحسن من اللي بيحصل هناك  :;): 
هنا الواحد مبيبقاش حالل وتبان له المشاركة ورقمها وهوبا يلاقيها بقدرة قادر بقت بعد مشاركة تانية  :Omg: 
لحد دلوقتي قادرين نحافظ على أرض الموضوع بعيد عن عفاريت المهلبيات  :Plane:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ايه ده ..انا اعتمدت الرد ومش اخدت بالى من استاذ معتز واستاذ حكيم 
> 
> المهلبية النهارده ممتازة


أيووووة ممتازة علشان جابت النهاردة المركز التاني مش كدة  :good: 
عقبال مهلبية المرة الجاية  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *شجرة الدر*


قيثارة الرائعة اتأخرتي علينا قوي في الرد
ما شاء الله كله النهاردة كان جاهز ومجاوب في ذات نفس الدقيقة
بصي نصيحة مني سيبك من كل أنواع المهلبيات شكلها كدة بتجيب معاكي عكوسات  ::sorry:: 
نورتي يا قمراية وتتعوض المرة الجاية  :y: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> تصحيح لمعلومة تاريخية بسيطة 
> الأسم الصحيح هو شجر الدر وليس شجرة الدر 
> وتصحيح بقى للأوضاع 
> انا المركززززز الأول دووووووون كوسة او ملوخية 
> وتصحيح بقى للأفكار
> والله يا هناء ما دعيت عليكي بس يظهر مفعول الدعوة ساري لحد الآن


فكرتيني يا سارة بعباس الأبيض في اليوم الأسود  :good: 
لما كان كل شوية يوقف تصوير المسلسل التاريخي لما يقولوا على شجر الدر ، شجرة الدر
وبالنسبة لدعواتك يا حاجة سارة شكلها مفعولها طويل وممتد زي ريد  :Poster Stupid: 
وهانت عليكي علبة الكوسة والمسقعة اللي بعتهالك في طرد مستعجل 
قوام نسيتيهم  :Icecream:

----------


## قلب مصر

> و بعدين بقى
> مش هاينفع كده
> دعوات الست سارة جابتنى ورا
> مش فاهمة إيه إللى فكرها تيجى أخر رمضان


أيوة يا بنتي ليكي حق تقولي جابتني ورا
بقالك حلقتين مش عارفة تطلعي من المسابقة بنقطة واحدة  :Cool:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> توبة من المهلبية خلاااااص انا حرمت
> انتوا قاصدين صح
> اخر مرة ادوق حتى
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> حقيقى اتعقدت
> *


هههههههه
معلش يا قيثارة ما أنا قولتلك وابن طيبة حذرك مصرة على مهلبية البلح
اقولك خليكي في المانجة والبرتقال
تقوليلي يأما البلح يأما فلا وألف لا
خلاص نصيبك تاكلي البلح ويحصل اللي بيحصل  :good:

----------


## قلب مصر

> عارفة يا ام يوسف والله العظيم كنت حاسة إحساس شبه أكيد إن الحلقة النهاردة هتبقى عن شجر الدر مش عارفة ليه ؟؟


مش بقولك يا مصراوية مكشوف عنك الحجاب ودعوتك مستمرة المفعول  :Lookaround2: 
خدي بالك وانتي بتدعي في العشرة الأوائل يا سارة لحسن الدعوة تجيب ورا  ::hop:: 
زي ما عملت في هنوءة  :good: 
طب قوليلي بقى احساسك ايه بالحلقة الجاية  :2: 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> قلب مصر
> 
> السر في مهلبية اللموووووووووووون ..
> 
> في القيادة العامة للمهلبيااااااااااااااات ..
> 
> فرعُ سلاح المُهمااااااااااااااات ..
> 
> - عند حكيم عيووون -
> ...


أستاذنا الغالي حكيم عيون مبتدع الملهلبية بالليمون وأخواتها 
احنا كدة اتشوقنا لمعرفة السر ..........
والسر شكله فر من الحر وراح يشم هوا ع البر 
لما نشوف النهاردة الوضع حيبقى ايه في مسابقة ابن طيبة
ونشوف آخر أخبار السيرفر   :hey:  :hey:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *بصوا بقى ...
> انتوا سيبكوا من المهلبية 
> 
> وخليكوا في سوبية مصراوية 
> 
> سوبيا إنما إيييييه ... إمممم 
> 
> صنعة إيدية وحياااااة عينية 
> 
> ...



كمااااااااااااااااان سوبيا في المسابقة 
أنا شكلي حنقلها لقاعة المطبخ  :Beta2: 

بس تعالي قوليلي انتى معلمة مارية الأنواع دي ولا لاء  :Love: 
علشان أنا أصلي بموت في السوبيا يعني علشان تبقى تبعتلي طبق  :Poster Stupid: 

تسلم ايدك على السوبيا المصراوية يا مصراوية
وياريت تكسبي فينا ثواب وتكتبي الخطوات علشان يبقى صوت وصورة وكلمة مكتوبة  ::nooo::

----------


## قلب مصر

> *ام خليل 
> شجرة الدر
> 
> كانت ام خليل ذات عقل و حزم و معرفة تامة باحوال المملكة حتي انها كانت تدبر الملك في حياة استاذها الصالح ايوب و كانت الي جانب زوجها قبيل المعركة التي كسبها المماليك الصالحية من جيوش فرسان الصليب بقيادة لويس التاسع ملك فرنسا
> و من اعجب ادوارها ان يموت الملك الصالح ايوب علي فراشه في الوقت التي تحركت فيه جنود الري دي فرانس من دمياط الي شرمساح عند مخرج 
> الفرع التنيسي للنيل من فرع دمياط و كان هذا الفرع التنيسي يعرف باسم ترعة اشموم (و هو الان البحر الصغير) فكان النيل الي يمين الصليبين و امامهم
> بحر اشموم هذا و يواجههم في الضفة المقابلة مماليك الصالح الاشاوسة يسندون ظهورهم الي المنصورة الواقعة علي بعد سبعة كيلومترات الي الجنوب من مخرج
> بحر اشموم و الي اسطولهم النيلي فكان علي سان لويس ان يعبر بحر اشموم تحت سمع الجيش المصري و بصره و هو ما لا يفكر به قائد لولا ان خائنا اسمه
> سلامون كشف للصليبيين عن معبرة بالقدم (مخاضة) الي الجنوب من موقع المصريين فتقدم الملك الصليبي الي هناك و امر رجاله بالعبور و علي راسهم
> ...


أخي العزيز ابن طيبة 
كل الشكر لحضرتك على معلوماتك القيمة وعلمك الرائع وهذا البحث الجميل عن أم خليل صاحبة العصمة
وسأورد في المشاركة القادمة أحداث نهاية شجرة الدر
تقبل وافر تقديري واحترامي
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

بعد أن تعرفنا على ملامح شخصية شجر الدر أم خليل مع أستاذنا المتميز ابن طيبة
تعالوا لنعرف باقي قصتها ونهايتها

بعد أن أخفت شجر الدر خبر موت زوجها الصالح نجم الدين أيوب حتى لا تسبب بلبلة بين الجنود والمماليك الذين كانوا يحاربون الصليبيين في المنصورة، وأدارت الحرب كما لو أن زوجها موجود، بل وأنتصرت فيها. 

ويبدو أنها لم تكن تفكر في حكم مصر بشكل مباشر، إذ أنها بعد وفاة زوجها أرسلت في طلب ابنه المعظم توران شاه ليتولى الحكم. ولكنه كان سكيراً فاسداً، ولم يحسن إدارة أمور الدولة. وانتهى الأمر بقتله على يد قائد مملوكى وهو بيبرس البندقداري. 

وكان حادثاً فريداً في التاريخ الإسلامي أن يجتمع أمراء المماليك البحرية وأعيان الدولة المصرية في هذه الفترة لمبايعة شجر الدر على مملكة مصر. 

إلا أنه يبدو أن هذا الأمر كان مفاجئاً للأمراء الأيوبيين والخليفة العباسي نفسه، الذي كان ذو سلطة اسمية على مملكة مصر، فقد كانت مصر تابعة للخلافة العباسية. 

ولإرضاء جميع الأطراف، فقد اتجه الرأي إلى أن تتزوج شجر الدر من رئيس عسكرها، المعز أيبك التركماني وذلك سنة 648 هـ أو 1250 ميلادياً، وتنازلت له عن العرش بعد أن حكمت قرابة ثمانين يوماً. 

غير أن الأمور جاءت على غير إرادتها إذ طالب الأمراء الأيوبيين بالعرش. ومن هنا يبدو أن الاعتراض على شجر الدر كحاكمة لم يكن بسبب كونها أنثى، ولكن بسبب اعتراض الأمراء الأيوبيين على أن ينتقل الحكم إلى المماليك. إذ ظل أمراء الأيوبيين في الشام يثيرون القلاقل للمماليك لفترة طويلة من الزمن. 

وإذا كانت شجر الدر قد تنازلت عن الحكم والسلطان رسمياً، وانزوت في بيت زوجها فإنها مارسته بمشاركة زوجها مسئولية الحكم ، وخضع لسيطرتها فأرغمته على هجر زوجته الأولى أم ولده علي وحرّمت عليه زيارتها هي وابنها ، وبلغ من سيطرتها على أمور السلطان أن قال المؤرخ الكبير "ابن تغري بردي": "إنها كانت مستولية على أيبك في جميع أحواله، ليس له معها كلام".

وساعدت شجرة الدر عز الدين أيبك علي التخلص من فارس الدين أقطاي الذي سبب لهم مشاكل عديدة في حكم البلاد و الذ كان يعد من أشرس القادة المسلمين في عصره ، كما كانت لكلمته صدي واضح في تحركات الجند بكل مكان

غير أنه انقلب عليها بعدما أحكم قبضته على الحكم في البلاد ، وتخلص من منافسيه في الداخل ومناوئيه من الأيوبيين في الخارج ، وتمرس بإدارة شئون البلاد 

وأأراد المعز توطيد شرعية حكمه أرسل لملك حماة وملك الموصل يخطب إبنتيهما إلا ان ذلك أحنق عليه شجر الدر وتغيرت الامور بينهما وتمسكت بمقاليد الحكم مرة ثانية متجاهلة سلطة أيبك ووضعه كملك. 

وثمة عوامل ساعدتها على ممارسة الحكم، فلقد كان زوجها الصالح نجم الدين أيوب يعهد إليها بمسائل الحكم أثناء غيابه في الحرب. فمارست تقاليد الحكم كما يمارسها الرجال. كما نقش اسمها على النقود كشارة من شارات الحكم. كما تلقبت بعصمة الدين أم خليل ودعي لها على المنابر بعد الدعاء للخليفة المستعصم. 

وقد منعت شجر الدر أيبك من زيارة زوجته أم علي. وقد طلبت الطلاق وخططت سراً للتخلص من أيبك

وأسرعت في تدبير مؤامرتها للتخلص من أيبك فأرسلت إليه تسترضيه وتتلطف معه وتطلب عفوه فانخدع أيبك لحيلتها واستجاب لدعوتها وذهب إلى القلعة حيث لقي حتفه هناك في 23 ربيع الأول 655 هـ (1257م).

أشاعت شجر الدر أن المعز لدين الله أيبك قد مات فجأة بالليل  ولكن مماليك أيبك لم يصدقوها 

وحاولت شجر الدر ان يجلس احد الامراء المماليك على العرش لكي تحتمي به ،الا ان محاولاتها بائت بالفشل ، والتجأت الى البرج الاحمر في القلعة عام 1257 ميلادية .ولكنها لم تنج بفعلتها حيث تم القبض عليها من قبل الامراء المناصرين لزوجها القتيل ، وفرض عليها السجن المنفرد ، ولاقت فيه الوانا مختلفة من العذاب والهوان . ومن ثم تدخلت ضرتها ام علي وهي زوجة الملك المعز الاولى وحرضت ابنها علي على قتلها انتقاما لابيه . وهناك مراجع اخرى تقول بانه تم قتلها على يد الجواري اللاتي واصلن ضربها بالقباقيب الى ان فارقت الحياة . 

 وألقيت خارج أسوار القلعة. وظلت ملقاة عدة أيام تتقاذفها أعين المارة. ثم حملت بعد ذلك حيث دفنت في ضريحها بالقرب من المشهد النفيسي. 

وهكذا عاشت شجر الدر مكرمة وجليلة ذات نفوذ وقوة ولكنها ماتت ميتة ذليلة ومهينة , وقد خلد التاريخ ذكراها وذكر الخدمات التي قدمتها للمسلمين ومصر , الا ان غيرتها على كبريائها وكرامتها ، كانت السبب الذي دفعها لارتكاب تلك الجريمة التي اسقطتها من قمة الشهرة وقضت عليها . 

وعندما مات زوجها الصالح نجم الدين أيوب، قبل ذلك، بنت له ضريحاً - يعرف الآن بضريح الصالح نجم الدين أيوب في منطقة النحاسين، حيث دفن هناك. كما بنت لنفسها ذلك الضريح الذي دفنت به، ويعرف بضريح شجر الدر، والذي يقع بالقرب من مشهد السيدة نفيسة. 

ومن الكتابات الموجودة على الجدران، يمكن أن نستدل على أنه قد بني في حياتها خلال توليها الحكم، والتي تصفها بأنه "عصمة الدنيا والدين". والألقاب المضافة للدنيا والدين لا تكتب إلا للأشخاص الأحياء على ما يشيدون من مباني. 

ولعل شجر الدر هى المرأة الوحيدة في تاريخ مصر الإسلامية، على الأقل، التي خصص لها مؤرخو ومؤلفو العصور الوسطى مؤلفات. فتشير مصادر العصور الوسطى إلى مؤرخ يدعى عبد الواحد بن علي والذي كتب مؤلفاً يتعلق بترجمة (سيرة ذاتية) لها سماه "شجر الدر".

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> فكرتيني يا سارة بعباس الأبيض في اليوم الأسود 
> لما كان كل شوية يوقف تصوير المسلسل التاريخي لما يقولوا على شجر الدر ، شجرة الدر
> وبالنسبة لدعواتك يا حاجة سارة شكلها مفعولها طويل وممتد زي ريد 
> وهانت عليكي علبة الكوسة والمسقعة اللي بعتهالك في طرد مستعجل 
> قوام نسيتيهم


هقولك حاجة يا غالية يا ام الغالي  :: 















































اصل وانا ماشية في العراق ... لقيت جثة  :Lol2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يارجب ..
> أيوه ياأستاذ ..
> إيه ياابني اللي حصل لسندريلا
> 
> 
> عادي ياأُستاذ ..
> دا من تأثير مهلبية اللمووووووووووووووووون ..
> ممكن تزغلل العيوووووووووووووون ..
> وتخللي الواحد يبيع سوبيا وعرقسوس ...
> ويعمل مربي الزتووووووووووووون ..


انت هتتبل عليه انت ورجب ده وتقولوا اني اكلت من المهلبية المجنونة بتاعتكم ؟؟؟
لالالالالا 
مباكلهاااااااش مبحبهاااااااش 
وعاااااااش عاااااااش عاااااااااش 
عاش اللي قال عاش اللي قال 
لا يا مهلبية 
عاااااااش عاش عاش عاش اللي قال
اللي هايكل هتجيله خيبة قووووووية  :: 





> سندريلا ..
> مبروك أول طبق ..
> من مهليية اللموووووووووووووووون ..
> 
> مركز أول ..
> وممنوع تحدبد إقامتك ..


طبععععععععا بس ده مش تأثير مهلبية اللمووون 
ده تأثير السوبيا اللذيييييذة بتاعتي 
جربوا ... هتخسروا ايه اكتر من اللي خسرتوه  ::p: 
نياهاهاهاهاهاهااااااا
ضحكات شريرة متقطعة 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> كمااااااااااااااااان سوبيا في المسابقة 
> أنا شكلي حنقلها لقاعة المطبخ 
> 
> بس تعالي قوليلي انتى معلمة مارية الأنواع دي ولا لاء 
> علشان أنا أصلي بموت في السوبيا يعني علشان تبقى تبعتلي طبق 
> 
> تسلم ايدك على السوبيا المصراوية يا مصراوية
> وياريت تكسبي فينا ثواب وتكتبي الخطوات علشان يبقى صوت وصورة وكلمة مكتوبة


الخطوات من عينية 
بس لما انتي تكتبيلي انا بس خطوات عمل الكوسة  :: 
انا بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس 
ما تكتبيها لحدا بنووووووب 
فاهمة يعني ايه بنوب يعني ابدا  :: 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ps-4rEZgB8[/ame]

ومن الشباك لارميلك حااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي  ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بيان هام

أ. قلب مصر بتعتذر عن عدم نزول حلقة اليوم

لحدوث عطل في شبكات النت ولا يتم الإنتهاء من صيانته قبل غداً

وبلغتني ابلغكم إعتذارها .. ويتقول لكم

إن شاء الله حلقة النهارده هتنزل بكره في نفس الميعاد

بالتوفيق لجميع المتسابقين ... 

انتهى البيان  

*

----------


## nariman

*ايه ده هى المهلبية مجالها بقى واسع كده* 

*منتظرينك ان شاء الله يا قلب مصر*
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بيان هام
> 
> أ. قلب مصر بتعتذر عن عدم نزول حلقة اليوم
> 
> لحدوث عطل في شبكات النت ولا يتم الإنتهاء من صيانته قبل غداً
> 
> وبلغتني ابلغكم إعتذارها .. ويتقول لكم
> ...


نورتى يا هايدى
تصدقى أنا قاعدة بنام قدام الجهاز مستنيه المسابقة
كده ممكن أقوم أنام
تصبحوا على خير

----------


## hanoaa

> *ايه ده هى المهلبية مجالها بقى واسع كده* 
> 
> *منتظرينك ان شاء الله يا قلب مصر*


لأ ده مش من المهلبية
ده من عيون الست مصراوية
خلى بالك يا حوريه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا مش فاهمة ...
هي مش الحلقة المفروض اصلا بكرة ولا ايه ؟؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لأ ده مش من المهلبية
> ده من عيون الست مصراوية
> خلى بالك يا حوريه


مالهم عيوني بقى يا ست هنااااااااء 
دول مفيش منهم اتنين  ::

----------


## nariman

> انا مش فاهمة ...
> هي مش الحلقة المفروض اصلا بكرة ولا ايه ؟؟؟


*انتي كنتي فاكراها بكرة ..*
*ياريتها كانت نزلت يا شيخة* 

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *انتي كنتي فاكراها بكرة ..*
> *ياريتها كانت نزلت يا شيخة*


انا شمة ريحة حب فظييييع بقت مالية المشاركات  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بيان هام
> 
> أ. قلب مصر بتعتذر عن عدم نزول حلقة اليوم
> 
> لحدوث عطل في شبكات النت ولا يتم الإنتهاء من صيانته قبل غداً
> 
> وبلغتني ابلغكم إعتذارها .. ويتقول لكم
> ...


*البيان ده مش مريحني مش عارف ليه
بس انا حاسس انه بيان بيفضي الجو لهايدي عشان تبقي هي الاولي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *البيان ده مش مريحني مش عارف ليه
> بس انا حاسس انه بيان بيفضي الجو لهايدي عشان تبقي هي الاولي*


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههه ده علشان اتكلمت جد حبتين

ده علشان كنت بذيع البيان بس هههههههههههههه 

للدرجه دي مابقاش حد بيثق فيه ؟  

بس والله ياجماعه فعلاً الموضوع بجد

فعلاً في عطل في النت عند قلب مصر

وهي قالت لي اعتذر لكم

وأي خسائر عليه .. 

*

----------


## kethara

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بيان هام
> 
> أ. قلب مصر بتعتذر عن عدم نزول حلقة اليوم
> 
> لحدوث عطل في شبكات النت ولا يتم الإنتهاء من صيانته قبل غداً
> 
> وبلغتني ابلغكم إعتذارها .. ويتقول لكم
> ...



*الجميلة هايدى

ألف شكر أنك طمنتينا كنت لسه باسأل عليها
ان شاء الله النت يتصلح
وطبعا هنصدق كلامك وهنمشى ربنا يستر

تحيتى*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده انا كده فعلا في يوم سقط من ذاكرتي  :: 
والله بجد ما فاكرة انا حليت اول امبارح مش امبارح ؟؟؟
طب امبارح حصل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :: 
انا اكلت مهلبية من غير ما احس ولا ايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يسترها عليه واخرج من المسابقة دي بلي فاضل من مخييييييي
ده انا كده ومشتركة في الاخر طيب اللي في الاول بقى عاملين ازااااي ؟؟ ربنا يكون في عونكم  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه ده انا كده فعلا في يوم سقط من ذاكرتي 
> والله بجد ما فاكرة انا حليت اول امبارح مش امبارح ؟؟؟
> طب امبارح حصل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> انا اكلت مهلبية من غير ما احس ولا ايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يسترها عليه واخرج من المسابقة دي بلي فاضل من مخييييييي
> ده انا كده ومشتركة في الاخر طيب اللي في الاول بقى عاملين ازااااي ؟؟ ربنا يكون في عونكم


يارجب ..
ايوه يااُستاذ ..
شغل يا ابني لسندريلا اُغنية احمد ذكي ....

" هوا النهارده إيه ؟ إيه .... إيه ... ؟

ياعم درديري ..
ايوه يااُستاذ ..
والنبي الله يخليك إديها النتيجة اللي عندك في الكُشك ..
بس دي نتيجة 2005 ياأُستاذ ..
ومافيهاش ورق خالص ..
مش مهم ياعم درديري ..
اولاً هيا واقفة عند السنة دي وراكبة السنين من زمان ..
اما تيجى سنة 2100 ابقى نزلها ..
بخصوص ورق النتيجة مش مهم .. تبقى تعد على صوابعها ....

----------


## حكيم عيووون

قلب مصر ..
حضرتك كده بتساعدي ابن طيبة على إنه يعمل فرار ..

يارجب ..
ايوه يااستاذ ..
إلغي ياابني خطة القبض ..
ميعاد التسليم اتغير ..

----------


## hanoaa

> انا مش فاهمة ...
> هي مش الحلقة المفروض اصلا بكرة ولا ايه ؟؟؟


يارب تفضلى مش فاهمة على طول
يارب تنسى و ماتجيش بكرة

----------


## hanoaa

> مالهم عيوني بقى يا ست هنااااااااء 
> دول مفيش منهم اتنين


عرفاهم يا حبيبتى
مجرباهم اتنين

----------


## ابن طيبة

> قلب مصر ..
> حضرتك كده بتساعدي ابن طيبة على إنه يعمل فرار ..
> 
> يارجب ..
> ايوه يااستاذ ..
> إلغي ياابني خطة القبض ..
> ميعاد التسليم اتغير ..


*يا استاذ حكيم عيون
الظاهر الجنود بتوعك مش شايفين شغلهم صح
لو بصيت في الكرسي اللي وراك هتلاقيني قاعد مستني حلقة بكرة و باكل طبق المهلبية في منتهي الهدوء
ايه رايك بقي ؟

اختنا الفاضلة ام يوسف
ترجعي بسلامة الله
ان شاء الله

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طب قوليلي بقى احساسك ايه بالحلقة الجاية


تصدقي مكانش عندي اى إحساس بالحلقة دي لدرجة ان اليوم كله وقع من دماغي  :O O: 
ويااااااااااللغرابة المسابقة منزلتششششششش !!!!!!
يعني لما حسيت بالحلقة طلعت هي 
ولما محستششششش منزلتششششششش
واخدين بالكوا ..  ::eek:: 
فخافوا على نفسكم بقى لأني انا نفسي بدأت اخاف على نفسي  :: 

ربنا يسترررررررر  ::uff::

----------


## hanoaa

> *انتي كنتي فاكراها بكرة ..*
> *ياريتها كانت نزلت يا شيخة*


اه يا ناريمان ياريتها كانت نزلت

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا جيت ... وحشتوني  ::h:: 
حجيبلكم النتيجة وآجي
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> انا شمة ريحة حب فظييييع بقت مالية المشاركات


ده حبنا ليكى مالوش حدود
شدى إنتى حيلك بس و نامى النهاردة و اصحى على صلاة التهجد
ومالكيش دعوة بالباقى

----------


## hanoaa

> أنا جيت ... وحشتوني 
> حجيبلكم النتيجة وآجي


حضرتك جيتى تشرفى و تنورى
وحشتينا جدا
إنما النتيجة تيجى ليه
لازم الفضايح على الملأ

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة العاشرة 

الفائزين بالمركز الأول

مصراوية جدا

5  درجات

جيهان محمد علي

5  درجات


الفائزين بالمركز الثاني 

nariman 

3  درجات


حكيم عيوون

3  درجات

الفائز بالمركز الثالث

ابن طيبة 

درجة واحدة

وألف ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

النتيجة النهائية بعد الحلقة العاشرة

حكيم عيووون 

31 درجة

nariman

24  درجة

ابن طيبه

17  درجة

جيهان محمد علي

14 درجات

هنوءة

13 درجات

مصراوية جدا

9 درجات

قيثارة

5 درجات


وألف مبروك للجميع 

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ده حبنا ليكى مالوش حدود
> شدى إنتى حيلك بس و نامى النهاردة و اصحى على صلاة التهجد
> ومالكيش دعوة بالباقى


يااااااااااااااه ...
دايما حاسة بيه يا قلبي  :: 
بس انتي ادعي كده من قلبك هتلاقي الدعوة استجيبت على طوووول  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*حمدلله علي السلامة اختنا ام يوسف


يا جماعة راعو الظروف اللي انا فيها 
مش معقولة مشرف قاعة التاريخ في المنتدي يطلع التاني او التالت او الرابع في مسابقة تاريخية 
منظري هيبقي بايخ جدا بين الاعضاء
يعني المفروض حكيم عيون يروح مشوار النهاردة الساعة حداشر
و ناريمان تعمل نفسها انها نسيت حلقة النهاردة
و هنوءة ما اخدتش بالها
 و مصراوية  راحت عليها نومة
اما قيثارة فليها ربنا بصراحة صبرها نفد و انا حاسس انها هتجمعنا في ميدان عام و تفرغ فينا مدفع رشاش
و جيهان اكيد عندها مشاكل كتير في قاعة المناقشات محتاجة تدخلها الفوري الساعة 11.3
بس 
زي ما انتوا شايفين طلباتي مش صعبة و لا حاجة انا عايز الخمس نقط بس و هاخدهم يعني هاخدهم*

----------


## hanoaa

> يااااااااااااااه ...
> دايما حاسة بيه يا قلبي 
> بس انتي ادعي كده من قلبك هتلاقي الدعوة استجيبت على طوووول


ياسلام
أدعيلك بس
روحى ياشيخة يارب تنامى زى أهل الكهف

----------


## hanoaa

> *حمدلله علي السلامة اختنا ام يوسف
> 
> 
> يا جماعة راعو الظروف اللي انا فيها ytajnik:
> مش معقولة مشرف قاعة التاريخ في المنتدي يطلع التاني او التالت او الرابع في مسابقة تاريخية 
> منظري هيبقي بايخ جدا بين الاعضاء
> يعني المفروض حكيم عيون يروح مشوار النهاردة الساعة حداشر
> و ناريمان تعمل نفسها انها نسيت حلقة النهاردة
> و هنوءة ما اخدتش بالها
> ...


و هنوءة مالها يا أستاذ معتز
دى غلبانه
صابتها عين حورية المستخبية

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان اكيد عندها مشاكل كتير في قاعة المناقشات محتاجة تدخلها الفوري الساعة 11.3


 
انا خلصت كل المشاكل اللى ورايا وجيت  ::@: 
يعنى فيها لخفيها بصراحة  ::p:

----------


## hanoaa

> انا خلصت كل المشاكل اللى ورايا وجيت 
> يعنى فيها لخفيها بصراحة


حلو أوى
إتفضل ياأستاذ معتز
نورتى يا قمر

----------


## nariman

> *حمدلله علي السلامة اختنا ام يوسف*
> ** 
> *يا جماعة راعو الظروف اللي انا فيها* 
> *مش معقولة مشرف قاعة التاريخ في المنتدي يطلع التاني او التالت او الرابع في مسابقة تاريخية* 
> *منظري هيبقي بايخ جدا بين الاعضاء*
> *يعني المفروض حكيم عيون يروح مشوار النهاردة الساعة حداشر*
> *و ناريمان تعمل نفسها انها نسيت حلقة النهاردة*
> *و هنوءة ما اخدتش بالها*
> *و مصراوية راحت عليها نومة*
> ...


 
*ودي تيجي برضه .. نسيب اللمة الحلوة دي لمين* 

 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> حلو أوى
> 
> إتفضل ياأستاذ معتز
> 
> نورتى يا قمر


 دا نورك يا حببتىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## hanoaa

بركات الست سارة
السيرفر إبتدا يقع

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يارجب
جهزز البخووووووووووووووووووور 
ومانتساش الحنطوووووووووووووووور

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يارجب
النهاردة مطلوب القبض على ابن طيبة

----------


## hanoaa

> يارجب
> جهزز البخووووووووووووووووووور 
> ومانتساش الحنطوووووووووووووووور


 ماشى
بس من غير مهلبية

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الحادية عشرة

سلطان أيا سلطان
يا ملك من ملوك الزمان
يا أول واحد عمل مائدة للرحمن
ياللي أصلك يرجع للتركمان
ياللي عملت جامع مالوش مثيل في مصر في أي مكان
والجامع دا له شبيه واحد بس في بلد من البلدان
وكنت ذكي وابن بلد وجدع من الجدعان
بنيت الجامع بتاعك من غير عمدان
علشان ضميرك مسمحش أنك تاخد عواميد أديرة الرهبان
واشتهرت بعدلك وبكونك قائد من الشجعان
وكنت أول واحد ينشئ بيمارستان
ولادك كانوا كتير وكتير وفي العدد كانوا ثلاثة وثلاثين
ياللي حفيدتك أشهر عروسة على مر الزمان
ولحد النهاردة الناس بتتحاكى بفرحها وشوارها  اللي عدى  الإمكان
يا ترى عرفتوا مين يبقى صاحب الجاه والصولجان
لو احترتم وعايزين تعرفوا اسم مدينته هاتوا القطع من كل مكان
واجمعوها يطلع لكم اسم المدينة في التو يعني الآن  ::

----------


## nariman

احمد بن طولون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

احمد بن طولون

----------


## hanoaa

أحمد بن طولون

----------


## مصراويةجدا

احمد بن طولون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كافور

----------


## nariman

ممممم انا مش واثقة بصراحة

----------


## ابن طيبة

الوليد بن عبدالملك

----------


## kethara

*أحمد ابن طولون*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

احمد بن طولون

----------


## hanoaa

الحمد لله
 العين صابتنى و رب العرش نجانى
هييييييييييييه
أخدت المركز التانى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مش ممكن يارجب اللى بتعمله دا
انا كل شوية وبعد الخطة المدروسة الاقى ابن طيبة اخختفى
والاقي نفسي مكانه ؟
لابد من القبض على ابن طيبة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بقولكم ايه مش عارفة 
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الحمد لله
>  العين صابتنى و رب العرش نجانى
> هييييييييييييه
> أخدت المركز التانى


انتي شغالة في ميكروباص  :: 
حسسسسسسسسسسبي الله ونعم الوكييييييييييييل  ::uff:: 
والله لادعي عليكي كل يوم عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## kethara

> *حمدلله علي السلامة اختنا ام يوسف
> 
> 
> اما قيثارة فليها ربنا بصراحة صبرها نفد و انا حاسس انها هتجمعنا في ميدان عام و تفرغ فينا مدفع رشاش
> ranting2:*


*أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة

قيثارة خلاااااص تعبت والمنتدى مش عارفه ماله
وبعدين انا محلك سر عند الخمس نقاط
عشان باخاف من الحسد
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى خطه أعمل ايه بس 
مع أنى بطلت موضوع المهلبية خالص

المسامح كريم

تحيتى*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مش عارفين ايه ناس هو احمد ابن طولون عنده ابنه اسمه خمارويه بنته قطر الندى الي تقريبا تزوجت الخليفة المعتضد على ما اذكر واتعملها فرح اسطووووري وتقريبا خدت المركز الثالث زيي  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

ههههههههههههههههه

ايه يا جماعة استقروا على رأي  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> ممممم انا مش واثقة بصراحة


لأ يا نيرمو صح
هو جد قطر الندى
و مدينته هى القطائع

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مش عارف اختنا قلب مصر
الوليد ابن عبدالملك هو اول من بني مستشفي للمجانين في الاسلام في دمشق
و بني الجامع الاموي في دمشق و هو تحفة فنية

بس اكيد انت بتتكلمي علي ابن طولون اول من انشأ مستشفي في مصر و بني جامعه بدون اعمدة*

----------


## nariman

اه برضه انا عملت بحث لقيته هو فعلا  :: 

بس اصلي جاوبت الاول يا جماعة جالي صدمة  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هههههههههههههههه على فكرة انا دماغى اتمسحت 
والله مامركزة خالص هههههههههه
بس هو احمد بن طولون بعد ماقريت تانى عشان مدينة القطائع هو اللى أنشأها 
انا اللى لخبطنى حكاية قطر الندى دى اصل كان مرتبط بيها اكتر من اسم ومش عارفة جبت كافور دا منين ههههههههههههه
ياللا بقى خيرها فى غيرها

----------


## hanoaa

> انتي شغالة في ميكروباص 
> حسسسسسسسسسسبي الله ونعم الوكييييييييييييل 
> والله لادعي عليكي كل يوم عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


ميكروباص ميكروباص
هو أنا أطول
بس أنفد بجلدى من حوريه المستخبية

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ميكروباص ميكروباص
> هو أنا أطول
> بس أنفد بجلدى من حوريه المستخبية


ما انتي غلبتيني اهو يا ختي  :No: 
عاوزين نعمل مسابقة العيون القوووووية 
عين هنوووءة vs عين مصراوية 
ونشوف مين فينا هتوقع السيرفر الأول  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صحييييييييح هي كانت مهلبية ايه اللي عملت فيكوا كده النهاردة  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مش قلت لكم هاخد المركز الاول بس من الاخر*

----------


## قلب مصر

يظهر العين جات فيك المرة دي يا أستاذ معتز

----------


## hanoaa

> ما انتي غلبتيني اهو يا ختي 
> عاوزين نعمل مسابقة العيون القوووووية 
> عين هنوووءة vs عين مصراوية 
> ونشوف مين فينا هتوقع السيرفر الأول


لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
ربنا يكون فى عونك يا سارة
إرحمى يا بنتى مش كده

----------


## hanoaa

> *مش قلت لكم هاخد المركز الاول بس من الاخر*


معلش يا أستاذ معتز
العين جالها حول النهاردة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> صحييييييييح هي كانت مهلبية ايه اللي عملت فيكوا كده النهاردة


سندريلا ..
النهاردة ماكانش فيه مهلبية خالص ..
بس يبدو إن ابن طيبة كان معاه طبق مهلبية لمووووووووون ..
وكان قاعد في الكرسي اللي ورايا ..
وانا كنت في الكرسي اللي على يمينه ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ميكروباص ميكروباص
> 
> هو أنا أطول
> 
> بس أنفد بجلدى من حوريه المستخبية


 

هنووووووووووووووووووءة 

مش عاوز أي ميكروباص يتحرك من الموقف من غير ماتاخدي منه الكارته ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> معلش يا أستاذ معتز
> 
> 
> العين جالها حول النهاردة


 
هنوووووووووووووووووءة

بقولك إييييييييييييييييييه

إبن طيبة إحنا عاوزين نقبض عليه 

إنتي إيه اللي جابك في مكان تحديد إقامته ؟؟

جاوبي

----------


## hanoaa

> هنووووووووووووووووووءة 
> 
> مش عاوز أي ميكروباص يتحرك من الموقف من غير ماتاخدي منه الكارته ..


ياسلام 
من عينيا 
طلبات حضرتك أوامر
أهو الواحد يطلع من المسابقةبحاجة تعوض الخسارة

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوووووووووووووووووءة
> 
> بقولك إييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> إبن طيبة إحنا عاوزين نقبض عليه 
> 
> إنتي إيه اللي جابك في مكان تحديد إقامته ؟؟
> 
> جاوبي


برئ يا بيه
و الله غلبتوا هنوءة معاكوا
تصدق يا بيه
أنا نص كلامكوا مش فهماه
يالا ماعلينا
ماهو أنا دايما كده مظلومة و غلبانه
ياعينى عليكى يا هنوءة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> برئ يا بيه
> و الله غلبتوا هنوءة معاكوا
> تصدق يا بيه
> أنا نص كلامكوا مش فهماه
> يالا ماعلينا
> ماهو أنا دايما كده مظلومة و غلبانه
> 
> ياعينى عليكى يا هنوءة


تاني ياهنوووووووووووووووة !!!!!!!!!!!!!
هنشحت تاني !!!!!!!!!!
القيادة العامة للمهلبيااااااااااااااااات ..
فرعُ سلاح المهماااااااااااااات ..
بتسألك
يبقى تسيبي  العصايا اللي في إيديكي
وتشيلي الرباط اللي على عنيكي  
وتجاوبي ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*الأغنية دي سمعتها .. 
فكرتني اوي بالمسابقة معرفش ليه 
فهي إهداء لمسابقة سلاطين وملوك مصر المحروسة 
بشكل عــــــــــــــام ...
وإهداء للمبدعة قلب مصر و للأستاذ إبن طيبة بوجه خاص

ع القهوة "حمزة نمرة"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgdy3TeYDkY[/ame]
**
شباك وطالل ع الشوارع والبيوت

ناسها تشوفها تحبها فى قلبك تفوت

زى التاريخ جايه بتشهد ع الحارات

جدرانها شايلة حكاوي مالزمن الى فات

صوت دندنات السهرانين أمرا وغلابه

وبيت مضلل ع الغريب زى السحابه

القهوه عشرة وجيرة ومشاريب ع الحساب

أو فضفضة من القلب بين اتنين صحاب

القهوه خلق بتحكى فى مية مليون حوار

صوت ضحكها يكسر مرار الانتظار

القهوه مش يأس وطموح فاته الزمن

ولاهى وقت بينقضى من غير تمن !!

ع القهوه ناس قاعدة تدوق طعم الوطن

ع القهوه ناس قاعدة تدوق طعم الوطن


[IMEEM]YayITBCp1j[/IMEEM]

** 
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الله يا مصراوية بجد اغنية تحفة  :good: 
بحييكى على اختيارك الرائع يا حبيبتى  ولو انى ماعرفتش أسمعها بس الكلمات هايلة 

تحياتى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الله يا مصراوية بجد اغنية تحفة 
> بحييكى على اختيارك الرائع يا حبيبتى  ولو انى ماعرفتش أسمعها بس الكلمات هايلة 
> 
> تحياتى



 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgdy3TeYDkY[/ame]

ميرسي يا جيجي يا حبيبتي ...
والله انا مش عارفة اليوتيوب لسة لينك مبقاش فيديو ليه ؟؟؟

وانا حاطة الأغنية تاني في الاخر بس اي ميم مش شغالة ليه برده  :Poster Spam: 
بس هي اغنية حلوة فعلا يا رب تقدري تسمعيها ...  :Bye2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اشتغلت هنا وهناااااااااااااااااااااك 
انا عدلت المشاركة اللي هناك بطريقة ما كده لقيتها اشتغلت واضح اني كنت حاطة اللينك بطريقة غلط وسط اكواد للفونت خليته مش يشتغل صح بس اهو اشتغل اهو بس الاي ميم والله شغااااال !!!
كفاية كده عشان ام يوسف متطردنيش من المسابقة  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يظهر العين جات فيك المرة دي يا أستاذ معتز


هنعمل ايه بس اختنا ام يوسف
ده درس عشان ما اقراش سطر و اسيب سطر
محدش بيتعلم ببلاش

جاللي النهاردة 3000 رسالة علي الخاص بيطالبوني بالاستقالة من قاعة التاريخ بعد اللي حصل في حلقة امبارح
عشان حكيم عيون و ناريمان و جيهان و هنوءة و مصراوية جدا يستريحوا  ::mazika2:: 
شوفتي بقي يا قيثارة ايه اللي بيحصل في اللي بيجاوب غلط احمدي ربنا انك بتجاوبي صح

 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الأغنية دي سمعتها .. 
> فكرتني اوي بالمسابقة معرفش ليه 
> فهي إهداء لمسابقة سلاطين وملوك مصر المحروسة 
> بشكل عــــــــــــــام ...
> وإهداء للمبدعة قلب مصر و للأستاذ إبن طيبة بوجه خاص
> 
> ع القهوة "حمزة نمرة"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgdy3TeYDkY
> ...


*الف شكر مصراوية علي الاهداء
ربنا يكرمك 
بصراحة الاغنية روعة روعة روعة 
و كانها بتتكلم علي موضوعنا ده بالحرف
تسلم ايدك و تسلم افكارك
*

----------


## قلب مصر

بشكركم قوي يا جماعة على روحكم الجميلة قوي
وحرد عليكم بالتفصيل بعد حلقة النهاردة

حجيب لكم نبذة دلوقتي عن أحمد بن طولون  ::

----------


## hanoaa

هو فى حلقة النهاردة
علشان كده السيرفر واقع

----------


## قلب مصر

وبعدين في السيرفر بقى وعمايله   :Robot:

----------


## قلب مصر

أيوة في حلقة يا هنوءة حجيب لكم نبذة عن ابن طولون 
واعلن نتيجة حلقة امبارح والترتيب النهائي وبعدين الحلقة  ::p: 
وشكل كدة السيرفر مش حيديني أيتوها فرصة  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> وبعدين في السيرفر بقى وعمايله


 والنبى ربنا يخليكى ماتلعبيش بأعصابى :No: 
كل ما بشوف التوقيع بتاعك بتجيلى حالة عصبية :Wacko: 
كان مالى انا ومال لاالمسابقات بس  :l2:

----------


## hanoaa

> هنعمل ايه بس اختنا ام يوسف
> ده درس عشان ما اقراش سطر و اسيب سطر
> محدش بيتعلم ببلاش
> 
> جاللي النهاردة 3000 رسالة علي الخاص بيطالبوني بالاستقالة من قاعة التاريخ بعد اللي حصل في حلقة امبارح
> عشان حكيم عيون و ناريمان و جيهان و هنوءة و مصراوية جدا يستريحوا 
> شوفتي بقي يا قيثارة ايه اللي بيحصل في اللي بيجاوب غلط احمدي ربنا انك بتجاوبي صح


يا خبر يا خبر
إيه بس إللى حصل يا أستاذ معتز
و مالها هنوءة
بتحشروها وسط العمالقة ليه
تروح فين هيا وسطكوا بس
يا عينى عليكى يا هنوءة

----------


## قلب مصر

ابن طولون ودولته في مصر والشام

(في ذكرى مولده: 23 من رمضان 220هـ)

حدود الدولة الطولونية



يقسم المؤرخون العصر العباسي إلى فترتين رئيسيتين؛ الأولى تمتد منذ قيام الدولة العباسية سنة (132هـ = 749م) إلى سنة (232هـ = 847م)، ويطلقون على هذه الفترة الزاهرة "العصر العباسي الأول" أو "العصر الذهبي"، وحكم خلاله تسعة خلفاء من أعظم رجالات المسلمين، وحسبك أن يكون من بينهم "أبو جعفر المنصور"، و"هارون الرشيد"، و"المأمون".

أما الفترة الأخرى فتمتد أكثر من أربعة قرون من سنة (232 هـ = 847م) حتى سقوط بغداد على أيدي المغول سنة (656هـ = 1258م)، وهذه الفترة يقسمها المؤرخون إلى أربعة عصور رئيسية، تبدأ بعصر نفوذ الأتراك الذي امتد أكثر من قرن من الزمان (232-334هـ = 847-945م)، ثم عصر البويهيين (334-447هـ = 945-1055م)، ثم عصر نفوذ السلاجقة (447-590هـ = 1055-1194م)، ثم عصر ما بعد السلاجقة، الذي يمتد حتى سقوط الخلافة.

وشهدت الفترة الأولى من العصر العباسي الثاني -أو ما يُسمَّى بعصر نفوذ الأتراك- ظهور الدول المستقلة، بعد أن ضعفت قبضة الخلافة، وتولى أمرها مَن لم يكن في قدرة الخلفاء العباسيين الأوائل كفاءةً وحزمًا؛ فانفلت الأمر من أيديهم إلى قوادهم الأتراك الذين كانت الدولة تستعين بهم في تسيير أمورها وقيادة جيوشها، وظهر منهم شخصيات كبيرة استأثرت بالأمر دون الخليفة الشرعي، وتدخلت في تعيين الخلفاء وعزلهم؛ ولذلك لم يكن غريبًا أن يستأثر بعض الولاة بما تحت أيديهم، وينشئوا دولا مستقلة -وإن كانت ترتبط بالخلافة- ويحكموا من خلالها، لكن النفوذ الفعلي في الولاية كان لحكامها لا للخليفة العباسي الموجود في بغداد. ومن أبرز الدول التي ظهرت في هذا العصر  الدولة الطولونية التي قامت في مصر والشام والحجاز.

مولد أحمد بن طولون

تعود جذور أحمد بن طولون إلى أصول تركية، وكان أبوه من مماليك "نوح بن أسد" والي "بخارى"؛ فأعتقه لِمَا رأى فيه من قدرة وكفاءة، ثم أرسله إلى الخليفة المأمون؛ فأعجب به، وألحقه ببلاط الخلافة، وتدرَّج في المناصب العسكرية حتى صار رئيسًا لحرس الخليفة.

وفي مدينة "بغداد" عاصمة دولة الخلافة وُلِد أحمد بن طولون في (23 من رمضان 220هـ = 20 من سبتمبر 835م)، وعُني به أبوه عناية فائقة؛ فعلمه الفنون العسكرية، وتلقى الفقه والحديث، وتردد على حلقات العلماء ينهل منها، ورُزق حسن الصوت في قراءة القرآن، وكان من أدرس الناس له وأعلمهم به، ثم رحل إلى طرسوس بعد أن تولى بعض أمورها بناء على رغبته؛ ليكون على مقربة من علمائها الذين اشتهروا بالفقه والحديث والتفسير، وبعد رجوعه صار موضع ثقة الخلفاء العباسيين لعلمه وشجاعته، والتحق بخدمة الخليفة "المستعين بالله" في (248-252هـ = 862-866م)، وصار موقع ثقته وتقديره.

ولاية مصر

كان من عادة الولاة الكبار، الذين يعينهم الخليفة للأقاليم الخاضعة له أن يبقوا في عاصمة الخلافة؛ لينعموا بالجاه والسلطان، والقرب من مناطق السيادة والنفوذ، وفي الوقت نفسه ينيبون عنهم في حكم تلك الولايات من يثقون فيهم من أتباعهم وأقاربهم، ويجدون فيهم المهارة والكفاءة. وكانت مصر في تلك الفترة تحت ولاية القائد التركي "باكباك" زوج أم أحمد بن طولون، فأناب عنه وفقًا لهذه العادة ابن زوجته "أحمد" في حكم مصر، وأمدَّه بجيش كبير دخل مصر في (23 من رمضان 254هـ = 16 من سبتمبر 868م).

وما إن نزل مصر حتى واجهته مصاعب عديدة ومشكلات مستعصية، وشغله أصحاب المصالح بإشعال ثورات تصرفه عما جاء من أجله، لكن ابن طولون لم يكن كمن سبقه من الولاة؛ فسرعان ما اشتد نفوذه، وأخمد الفتن التي اشتعلت بكل حزم، وأجبر ولاة الأقاليم على الرضوخ له وتنفيذ أوامره، وكانوا من قبل يستهينون بالولاة، ولا يعبئون بقراراتهم؛ استخفافًا بهم، ويعملون على ما يحلو لهم.

وازدادت قدم ابن طولون رسوخًا، وقويَ سلطانه بعد أن أسندت ولاية مصر إلى "يارجوخ" والد زوجة ابن طولون، فعمل على تثبيت صهره، وزاده نفوذًا بأن أضاف إليه حكم الإسكندرية، ولم يكتفِ ابن طولون بما حقق من نفوذ في مصر؛ فتطلع إلى أن تكون أعمال الخراج في يده، وكان عامل الخراج يُعيَّن من قِبَل الخليفة العباسي، ولم يكن لوالي مصر سلطان عليه، غير أن أحمد بن طولون نجح في أن يستصدر من الخليفة "المعتمد على الله" في (256-279هـ = 870-892م) قرارًا بأن يضيف إليه أعمال الخراج؛ فجمع بهذا بين السلطتين المالية والسياسية، وقويت شوكته، وعظم سلطانه، وكان أول عمل قام به أن ألغى المكوس والضرائب التي أثقل بها عامل الخراج السابق كاهل الشعب.

ضمّ الشام إلى ولايته
ولما كثرت اعتداءات الدولة البيزنطية على ثغور الشام في أنطاكية وطرسوس والمصيصة، وغيرها.. لم يجد الخليفة المعتمد أفضل من ابن طولون يوليه أمر الشام؛ لدفع هذا الخطر، ورد البيزنطيين، خاصة أن دولة الخلافة كانت مشغولة بالقضاء على فتنة للزنج في البصرة، حيث شبت كالحريق الهائل، وأصبحت تهدد كيان الدولة وتهز أركانها.

وفي سنة (264هـ = 878م) خرج ابن طولون بحملة عسكرية إلى الشام لتثبيت نفوذه وتأديب البيزنطيين وحماية حدود الدولة الشمالية، وفي هذه الحملة دخلت في طاعته مدن الشام الكبرى كدمشق، وحمص، وحلب، وأنطاكية. وواصل زحفه حتى مدينة الرقة، وبينما هو يستعد لمحاربة البيزنطيين وافته الأنباء بأن ابنه العباس، الذي تركه في مصر نائبًا عنه، قد أعلن الثورة عليه، وانفرد بالحكم دونه؛ فقفل راجعًا إلى مصر، وحاول بالطرق السلمية أن يضع حدًّا لهذه المشكلة مع ابنه، الذي فرّ مع أتباعه إلى برقه بليبيا، ونصحه بالعودة إليه، ووعده بالعفو عنه، لكنه ركب رأسه وغرَّته قوته، ورفض النصح، ولم يعد أمام ابن طولون سوى سلاح القوة، بعد أن أخفقت سياسة اللين، فنجح في القبض عليه، والزجّ به في السجن سنة (268هـ = 882م).

ابن طولون والخليفة المعتمد

وعلى الرغم من أن "المعتمد على الله" كان يتولى منصب الخلافة فإنه لم يكن له من الأمر شيء!! وكانت مقاليد الأمور في يد أخيه "الموفق" ولي عهده. وحاول ابن طولون بعد أن امتد سلطانه، واتسع نفوذه أن يغري الخليفة المعتمد بالقدوم عليه في مصر، وأن يجعل من مصر مقرًا لدولة الخلافة؛ فكتب إليه بهذا الشأن في سنة (268هـ = 882م)، ووعده بالنصر والحماية، لكن الخليفة لم يُجبه إلى عرضه إلا بعد ذلك بعام، فأرسل إليه يخبره بأنه خارج إليه، وكان ابن طولون في دمشق يستعد لقمع فتنة شبَّتْ في طرسوس، غير أن محاولة الخليفة اللحاق بأحمد بن طولون فشلت، وتمكن الموفق من رد الخليفة إلى "سامراء" عاصمة الخلافة، وإثنائه عن محاولته.

وترتب على هذا أن قام الموفق بعزل ابن طولون عن مصر، لكن القرار لم يلقَ قبولاً من ابن طولون الحاكم القوي وصاحب النفوذ والسلطان. ولم يكتفِ بعدم التنفيذ، بل عقد اجتماعًا في دمشق جمع فيه القضاة والفقهاء والأشراف من أنحاء ولايته، وأعلن خلع الموفق عن ولاية العهد؛ لتحكمه في الخليفة الشرعي واستبداده بالأمر دونه، وكتب بذلك إلى عماله في أنحاء مصر والشام، غير أن صوت العقل تدخل بين الطرفين، وعُقد بينهما صلح، وأقر ابن طولون على ما تحت يديه من البلاد.

مظاهر الحضارة

كان أحمد بن طولون رجل دولة من الطراز الأول؛ فعُنيَ بشؤون دولته؛ وما يتصل بها من مناحي الحياة، ولم تشغله طموحاته في التوسع وزيادة رقعة دولته عن جوانب الإصلاح والعناية بما يحقق الحياة الكريمة لرعيته؛ ولذا شملت إصلاحاته وإسهاماته شؤون دولته المختلفة.

وكان أول ما عُني به إنشاء عاصمة جديدة لدولته شمالي "الفسطاط" سنة (256هـ = 870م) عُرِفت بـ"القطائع"، وقد بناها على غرار نظام مدينة "سامراء" عاصمة الخلافة العباسية، واختار مكانها على جبل "يشكر" بين الفسطاط وتلال المقطم، وبنى بها قصرًا للإمارة، وجعل أمامه ميدانًا فسيحًا يستعرض فيه جيوشه الجرارة، ويطمئن على تسليحها وإعداده، ثم اختطّ حول القصر ثكنات حاشيته وقواده وجنوده، وجعل لكل فئة من جنوه قطعة خاصة بهم؛ فللجنود من السودان قطعة، وللأتراك قطعة، وكذلك فعل مع أرباب الحرف والصناعات. ومن هنا جاءت تسمية المدينة الجديدة بـ"القطائع"، وهي العاصمة الثالثة لمصر بعد الفسطاط والعسكر.



مسجد أحمد بن طولون



وأنشأ في وسط المدينة مسجده المعروف باسمه إلى اليوم؛ وهو من أكبر المساجد، وتبلغ سعته 8487 مترًا مربعًا، ولا يزال شاهدًا على ما بلغته الدولة الطولونية من رقي وازدهار في فنون العمارة، ويعد من أقدم الأبنية الإسلامية التي بقيت على ما كانت عليه، واشتهر المسجد بمئذنته الملوية التي تشبه مئذنة مسجد سامراء. وقد انتهى ابن طولون من بنائه سنة (265هـ = 879م)، وبلغ من عنايته به أن عين له طبيبًا خاصًّا، وجعل به خزانة بها بعض الأدوية والأشربة لإسعاف المصلين من رواد المساجد في الحالات الطارئة.

وأنشأ ابن طولون "بيمارستانا" سنة (259هـ = 873م) لمعالجة المرضى مجانًا دون تمييز بينهم؛ حيث يلقون عناية فائقة، وتقدَّم لهم الأدوية، ويُستبقَى منهم من يحتاج إلى رعاية ومتابعة داخل البيمارستان، ولم يكن المرضى يدخلون بثيابهم العادية، وإنما كانت تقدم لهم ثياب خاصة، كما هي الحال الآن، وكان المريض يودع ما معه من مال وحاجات عند أمين البيمارستان، ثم يلحق بالمكان المخصص له إلى أن يتم شفاؤه فيسترد ما أودعه. وكان ابن طولون يتفقد المرضى، ويتابع أعمال الأطباء.

واهتم ابن طولون بالزراعة؛ فعُني بتطهير نهر النيل، وشق الترع، وإقامة الجسور، وشجع الفلاحين على امتلاك الأراضي حتى تزداد عنايتهم بها، وخصص لذلك ديوان الأملاك، كما أصلح مقياس النيل في الروضة لمتابعة الزيادة والنقصان في منسوب مياه نهر النيل، وأمدّ الفلاحين بما يحتاجونه من البذور والآلات الزراعية، وكان من شأن هذا أن ازدادت رقعة الأراضي حتى بلغت نحو مليون فدان.

وازدهرت الصناعة في عهده، وخاصة صناعة النسيج التي كانت أهم الصناعات في عهده، وتقدمت صناعة الورق والصابون والسكر وصناعة الأسلحة، كما نشطت التجارة في مصر والشام؛ نظرًا لموقعهما المتميز في طرق التجارة العالمية.

وكان من نتيجة هذه النهضة أن عمَّ الرخاء، وازدادت مالية الدولة، وامتلأت خزانة الدولة بفائض من المال، استغله ابن طولون في تحسين أحوال الناس المعيشية، وفي بناء جيش قوي بلغ -في بعض الروايات- مائة ألف جندي، وأنشأ أسطولاً بحريًّا لحماية شواطئ الدولة، وإقامة الحصون المنيعة في يافا والإسكندرية وعكا.

وفاته

بعد عقد صلح بين ابن طولون والموفق، وحلول الصلح بينهما، زحف ابن طولون سنة ليقمع الفتنة التي شبت في طرسوس، فلما وصل إلى هناك، وكان الوقت شتاء والثلج كثيرًا، لم يعُقْه ذلك عن نصب المجانيق على سور طرسوس لإخماد الثورة، لكنه مرض ولم يستطع الاستمرار في الحصار؛ فأسرع بالعودة إلى مصر، حيث لقي ربه في (10 من ذي القعدة 270هـ = 10 من مايو 883م).

----------


## hanoaa

> والنبى ربنا يخليكى ماتلعبيش بأعصابى
> كل ما بشوف التوقيع بتاعك بتجيلى حالة عصبية
> كان مالى انا ومال لاالمسابقات بس


معلش يا جى جى
تعيشى و تاخدى غيرها
كلنا فى الهوا سوا

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة الحادية عشرة 

الفائزين بالمركز الأول

nariman

5  درجات


الفائزين بالمركز الثاني 

حكيم عيوون

3  درجات

هنوءة 

3  درجات

الفائز بالمركز الثالث

مصراوية جدا 

درجة واحدة

وألف ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

النتيجة النهائية بعد الحلقة العاشرة

حكيم عيووون 

34 درجة

nariman

29 درجة

ابن طيبه

17  درجة

هنوءة

16 درجات

جيهان محمد علي

14 درجات

مصراوية جدا

10 درجات

قيثارة

5 درجات


وألف مبروك للجميع 

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثانية عشر


توووت حاوي حاوووي توووت
خش اتفرج قرب فووووت
ملكة عجيبة غريبة موووت
ملكة وقمرة من القمرات
عصرها كان مليان ثروات
وياما عملت كمان رحلات
لبلاد بوند ...ف بلاد السن والعاجات
وف وقتها جيشها كان أقوى الجيوشات
لما لقت شعبها زعلان ويقولها  كيف فعلتي تلك الفعلات
كيف تولي نفسك ملكة دونا عن الرجالات
وخصوصا ابنك وجوز بنتك تحتمس ابن التحتمسات
لبست توب الملوك والكهنة وركبت كمان دقونات
علشان تثبت لهم أن مفيش أجدع م الستات
وكانت أول واحدة تلبس في الدنيا جوانتيات
أكمنها كان ليها عدد 6 من الصوبعات
وحبت تخفيهم وتخبيهم بالقفازات
انما تماثيلها وتصاويرها كانت خالية من الزيادات
جابت مهندس متمكن بنالها قصور ومعابد وأديرة من أحلى الآثارات
بنالها مسلة وكمان مسلة من أبدع المسلات
واذا احترتوا واحتارت معاكم التفكيرات
اعرفوا أنها كانت الملكة الخامسة في أسرة التمانتشرات

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حتشبسوت

----------


## hanoaa

حتشبثوت

----------


## kethara

الملكة حتشبسوت

----------


## hanoaa

الله يخرب بيت السيرفر
هو فيه إيه
بيقع كتير ليه كده
و بالذات فى معاد المسابقات

----------


## kethara

*الغالية قلب مصر

انا تعبت من السيرفر جننى وياريت بقى أغير الخمسة
دى تعبتنى قوى جدا جدا
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يوفقنا

مع تحيتى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ههههههههههههههههه
هما الباقيين راحو فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

شكل السيرفر لسه ضاحك عليهم  ::

----------


## kethara

> ههههههههههههههههه
> هما الباقيين راحو فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*الجميلة جيهان

يا ستى خليهم مطرحهم زعلانه ليه
مرة بس نغير 
ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## nariman

ايه ده يا جماعة محدش قال ان فيه حلقة النهارده ؟؟

----------


## hanoaa

> ههههههههههههههههه
> هما الباقيين راحو فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هو تقريبا كده ماحدش يعرف إن فى حلقة النهاردة
أنا داخله بالصدفةماكنتش أعرف
أو خنقهم السيرفر راحوا يصلوا و يدعوا عليه

----------


## nariman

انا داخلة بالصدفة وتصفحت اللى فات مش لقيت تنويه ان فيه حلقة النهارده

----------


## قلب مصر

بس النهاردة ميعاد الحلقة الأصلي يا هنوءة 
امبارح هو اللي كان استثناء 
إن شاء الله يظهروا ونطمن عليهم

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

انتو اتلخبطوا ولا ايه يا جماعة ونستوا  :: 
يا ناريمان مش احنا ميعادنا في الأيام الفردية
وحلقة امبارح كانت الحلقة اللي اعتذرت عنها وهايدي بلغتكم بأني حنزلها في تاني يوم بدل اليوم اللي راح

حصل خير وتتعوض إن شاء الله  ::

----------


## nariman

هو حصل خير اكيد 

بس كان لازم تنويه منك برضه يا قلب مصر 


ياترى الحلقة الجاية امتى 

وهل الغاء الحلقة اللى غاب فيها استاذ معتز حتتعوض برضه فى ميعاد اخر ولا ايه

----------


## قلب مصر

السيرفر النهاردة كان مبدع يا ناريمان  ::uff:: 
ومكانش مدي أي فرصة للتنويهات  :Wacko: 
لكني عملت اكتر من 4 مشاركات قبل المسابقة بساعة وبان منهم أن في مسابقة النهاردة

وبعدين تعالي هنا  ::   أنوه عنها ليه بقى وهو دا ميعادها الأصلي  :: 
أنا بنوه بس لما يبقى في تغيير في الميعاد ماشي  ::cop:: 

إن شاء الله الحلقة الجاية في ميعادها يوم 27 رمضان  :4: 
والحلقة اللي اتلغت لسه محددتش ميعادها 

وقدامكم اختيارين أما أني أنزل لكم في يوم واحد حلقتين  :Dribble: 
وأما أني انزلها يوم 28 رمضان إن شاء الله قولتم ايه  :3:

----------


## nariman

ايوه بس واضح اهو انى مش لوحدى اللى مخدش باله 

لا تمام كده انا فهمت .. بس مع الأسف احتمال كبير جدا مقدرش اتواجد فى ميعاد يوم 27

عموما انا مع رأي الأغلبية فى اى اقتراح

----------


## sameh atiya

*رأيي إني الحلقتين ينزلوا يومين ورا بعض 
حلقة توت عنخ أمون وراها حلقة هوزيس

رأيي اليومين ورا بعض عشان تلحقوا تعلنوا النتيجة قبل العيد ولا أنتم هاتكملوا لبعد العيد*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بس النهاردة ميعاد الحلقة الأصلي يا هنوءة 
> امبارح هو اللي كان استثناء 
> إن شاء الله يظهروا ونطمن عليهم


واضح إن حكيم عيون بعت رجب عشان يخطف إبن طيبة  :3: 
راح ابن طيبة زعق  ::nooo::  وجه البوليس خادهم كلهم  :Busted Red: 
وهما بايتين فى القسم من إمبارح  :O O: 
دا تفسيرى الحقيقة لغيابهم  :Confused: 
عموما بعد الحلقتين الجايين مايخلصوا نبقى نروح نزورهم بطبق مهلبية قلقاس  ::p: 
هما واخدين حبس تلات ايام على زمة التحقيق نكون خلصنا احنا المسابقة على رواقة يا بنات  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> واضح إن حكيم عيون بعت رجب عشان يخطف إبن طيبة 
> راح ابن طيبة زعق  وجه البوليس خادهم كلهم 
> وهما بايتين فى القسم من إمبارح 
> دا تفسيرى الحقيقة لغيابهم 
> عموما بعد الحلقتين الجايين مايخلصوا نبقى نروح نزورهم بطبق مهلبية قلقاس 
> هما واخدين حبس تلات ايام على زمة التحقيق نكون خلصنا احنا المسابقة على رواقة يا بنات


*ماشي يا جيهان
حبس تلت ايام مرة واحدة 
عموما انا خرجت و حكيم عيون لسه هناك

اوك
انا قلت لهم ان جيهان محمد علي هي اللي مصلطة رجب 
و عشان اكمل جميلي اديت لهم عنوانك في المنتدي
و هتلاقي طلب حضور مستنيك دلوفت*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

جيهان
القلقاس مش محتاج يتعمل مهلبية
هوا بيتحول لمهلبية تحول ذاتي بعد ساعة ونص
ممكن تعملي مهلبية مكرونة
لو مش هتعرفى 
هتلاقي طبق في التلاجة اللى تحت الكرسي

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ومازال البحث جارياً عن ابن طيبة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

هنووووووووووووووووووووووووووءة
رجب وصل ؟

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ناريمان
خلصي مشوارك بسرعة
أنا بعتلك رجب
بكلمة السر
وطبق مهلبية مكرونة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مهلبية المكرونة عاملة شغل جامد اوى
في مسابقة ابن طيبة
وشكلها مش هينفع فيها استئناف ولانقض
ولاحتى المفتى
..

----------


## hanoaa

> هنووووووووووووووووووووووووووءة
> رجب وصل ؟


و هنوءة كمان وصل
و ربنا يسهل و السيرفر مايقعش زى إمبارح
بالمناسبة
مين رجب

----------


## حكيم عيووون

هوا مافيش حد هنا ولا إييييييييييييييييييييييه 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

هنووووووووووووووووووووووءة
رجب يبقى أخو .. عوض

----------


## قلب مصر

حتشبسوت




الاسم الأصلي لحتشبسوت هو : غنمت آمون حتشبسوت ويعنى : خليلة آمون المفضلة على السيدات أو خليلة آمون درة الأميرات. وهي إبنة الملك تحتمس الأول وزوجة تحتمس الثاني وزوجة أب تحتمس الثالث حيث أنجب تحتمس الثاني تحتمس الثالث من أحد (حريم) البلاط الملكي.



تمثال من الحجر الجيري المقسّى لحتشپسوت في متحف متروبوليتان. التمثال أنتج بدون الذقن المستعارة التقليدية، إلا أنه يحتفظ بباقي رموز السلطة الفرعونية; الحية الملكية — الواضح إزالتها — و الخات رداء الرأس.


الملكة ماعت كا رع حتشپسوت ( - 1482 ق.م.) أحد أشهر الملكات في التاريخ، وخامس فراعنة الأسرة الثامنة عشر، وحكمت من 1503 ق.م. حتى 1482 ق.م. وتميز عهدها بقوة الجيش والبناء والرحلات التي قامت بها. وهي الابنة الكبرى لفرعون مصر الملك تحوتمس الأول وأمها الملكة أحمس وكان أبوها الملك قد أنجب ابنا غير شرعي هو تحتمس الثاني وقد قبلت الزواج منه على عادة الأسر الملكية ليشاركا معا في الحكم بعد موته، وذلك حلا لمشكلة وجود وريث شرعي له.

هذه الملكة تركت ألغازا كثيرة وأسرارا وربما يكون أكثر تلك الألغاز إثارة شخصية "سنموت" ذلك المهندس الذي بنى لها معبدها الشهير في الدير البحري والذي منحته 80 لقبا وكان مسؤولا عن رعاية ابنتها الوحيدة وقد بلغ من حبه لمليكته أن حفر نفقا بين مقبرتها ومقبرته. وإذا جاءت تلميحات المؤرخين لتشير إلى وجود حالة حب قد جمعت الاثنين سنموت وحتشبسوت فإنهما الملكة وخادمها أيضا قد شاركا في "حياة أسطورية" وانتهى كل منهما نهاية غامضة لا تزال لغزا حتى الآن.

واجهت حتشبسوت مشاكل عديدة في بداية حكمها بسبب حكمها من وراء الستار بدون شكل رسمي ويقول بعض المؤرخين أنها قتلت زوجها وأخوها الملك تحتمس الثاني للاستيلاء على الحكم. ومن جهة أخرى واجهت مشاكل مع الشعب حيث كان يرى أغلب الناس أنها امرأة ولا تستطيع حكم البلاد ، إذ كان الملك طبقا للعرف ممثلا للإله حورس الحاكم على الأرض . لذلك كانت دائما تلبس وتتزين بملابس الرجال ، وأشاعت أنها إبنة آمون لإقناع الشعب بأنها تستطيع الحكم . في الوقت نفسه كان ولي العهد الشرعي تحتمس الثالث لا زال صبيا وليس بمقدوره رعاية مصالح البلاد . فعملت حتسبسوت على حكم البلاد إلى أن يكبر ، وراعت أن يتربى تحتمس الثالث تربية عسكرية بحيث يستطيع اتخاذ مقاليد الحكم فيما بعد . نشـّطت حتشبسوت حركة التجارة مع جيران مصر حيث كانت التجارة في حالة سيئة خصوصا في عهد الملك تحتمس الثاني ، وأمرت ببناء عدة منشآت بمعبد الكرنك ، كما أنشأت معبدها في الدير البحري بالأقصر ، واتسم عهدها بالسلام والرفاهية



دجسر دجسرو هو المبنى الرئيسي في المعبد الجنائزي لـمجمع حتشپسوت في الدير البحري. صممه سنموت، كمثال للتناظر الكامل الذي يسبق الپارثينون بألف سنة.




 اليسار إلى اليمين: الملكة أحمس ، والملك تحتمس الأول ، أم حتشبسوت وأبوها ثم أختها الأكبر منها نفرو رع . لاحظ تصوير الصغيرة وضفيرتها الوحيدة.

بعثاتها إلى بلاد الجوار
اهتمت حتشبسوت بالأسطول التجاري المصري فأنشأت السفن الكبيرة واستغلتها في النقل الداخلي لنقل المسلات التي أمرت بإضافتها إلى معبد الكرنك تمجيدا للإله آمون أو أرسال السفن في بعثات لتبادل التجاري مع جيرانها ، واتسم عهدها بالرفاهية في مصر والسلام ، وزاد الإقبال على مواد ترفيهية أتت بها الأساطيل التجارية من البلاد المجاورة.

بعثة المحيط الأطلسي: أرسلت الملكة حتشبسوت أسطولًا كبيرًا إلى المحيط الأطلسي وازدهرت التجارة مع المحيط الأطلسي لاستيراد بعض أنواع السمك النادر.

بعثة بلاد بونت: أرسلت الملكة حتشبسوت بعثة تجارية على متن سفن كبيرة تقوم بالملاحة في البحر الأحمر محملة بالهدايا والبضائع المصرية مثل البردى والكتان إلى بلاد بونت (الصومال حاليا)، فاستقبل ملك بونت البعثة استقبالا جيدا ، ثم عادت محملة بكميات كبيرة من الحيوانات المفترسة و الأخشاب و البخور و الأبنوس والعاج والجلود و الأحجار الكريمة . وصورت الملكة حتشبسوت أخبار تلك البعثة على جدران معبد الدير البحري على الضفة الغربية من النيل عندالأقصر . ولاتزال الألوان التي تزين رسومات هذا المعبد زاهرة ومحتفظة برونقها وجمالها إلى حد كبير.

بعثة أسوان: أيضا صورت على جدران معبد الدير البحري وصف بعثة حتشبسوت إلى محاجر الجرانيت عند أسوان لجلب الأحجار الضخمة للمنشآت . وقامت بإنشاء مسلتين عظيمتين من الجرانيت بأسوان تمجيدا للإله أمون يبلغ كل منهما نحو 35 طنا ، ثم تم نقلهما على النيل حتى طيبة وأخذت المسلتان مكانتهما في معبد الكرنك بالأقصر. وعند زيارة نابوليون أثناء الحملة الفرنسية على مصر عام 1879 أمر بنقل إحدى المسلتين إلى فرنسا ، وهي تزين حتي الآن ميدان الكونكورد في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس .




ويعجب المؤرخون والمهندسون حتي يومنا هذا بقدرة المصريين على نقل تلك المسلتين من أسوان إلى الأقصر . فعملية تحميل المسلتين على السفن ثم نقلهما على النيل وإنزالهما على البر ، ثم نقلهما على الأرض إلى مكان تشييدهما ليست بالسهلة على الإطلاق . وما يفوق ذلك أيضا هو تشييد المسلتان في المكان المختار لهما بالضبط أمام الصرح الذي شيدته الملكة حتسبسوت بمعبد الكرنك على بعد أمتار قليلة من الصرح .ولا يزال المهندسون حتى الآن يضعون النظريات للطريقة التي اتبعها المهندس المصري القديم للقيام بهذا العمل الجبار. ليس هذا فقط ، فقد أصدرت حتشبسوت أوامرها بإنشاء مسلة تعتبر أكبر مسلة في تاريخ البشرية مكونة من قطعة واحدة من الحجر تزن فوق 1000 طن لوضعها بمعبد لكرنك ، إلا أن المهندسون المصريون القدماء تركوها بعدما اكتشفوا فيها شرخا يحول دون استخدامها . ويزور حاليا سياح من جميع أنحاء العالم لمشاهدة أعجوبة تلك المسلة الغير كاملة التجهيز في محجر أسوان . ويسألون أنفسهم : كيف أراد المصريون القدماء نقل هذه المسلة العملاقة إلى معبد الكرنك؟ ويصف أحد علماء المصريات الألمان طرق تقطيع الحجر أن المصريين القدماء كانوا يتعاملون مع الحجر كما لو كان زبدا، وفعلا يمكن مشاهدة ذلك في محجر أسوان.


حتشبسوت في صورة حورس بمعبد الأقصر.

حتشبسوت في الثقافة الشعبية
من أشهر الملكات اللواتي تولينَّ حكم مصر وتعد من الجميلات، وحتشبسوت هي أول من ارتدت القفازات وذلك لوجود عيب خلقي بأصابعها(6 أصابع أو أكثر في اليد الواحدة) لم يعرف الناس ذلك إلا بعد رؤية موميائها ففي أغلب التماثيل التي صنعت لها كانت يداها تبدوان طبيعيتين لأنها كانت تأمر النحاتون بذلك، أيضا هي أول من طرزت القفازات بالأحجار الكريمة.

حملات عسكرية
حملةعسكرية واحدة مسجلة عن عهد حتشبسوت قام بها تحتمس الثالث وهي الاستلاء على غزة وكان ذلك بالقرب من نهاية حكمها. وبعض المخطوطات مثا مخطوط وجد في مقبرة سننموت ( Senenmut (TT71 تفصح عن حملات تأديبية في النوبة وبعض البلاد الأخرى التي كانت تحت السلطة المصرية .

حملة تأديبية على النوبة في بداية حكمها ، وقامت بها حتشبسوت . ورد ذلك في مخطوط لرئيس الخزانة تيي Tij، 
حملة تأديبية على سورية و فلسطين ، طبقا لمخطوط في الدير البحري ، مضافا إليها حملة ضد تمرد في النوبة . 
حملة تأديبية في السنة 12 من حكمها (ورد ذلك في كتابة في تانجور-غرب Tangur-West ، وتذكر فيه أول تاريخ لاشتراك تحتمس الثالث في الحكم مع حتشبسوت .) 
حملة ضد تمرد في النوبة في العام 20 من حكمها (مكتوبة على لوحة تومبوس Tombos.) 
حملة تأديبية على ماو Mau بالقرب من منطقة فرقة Firka بين السنتين 20 و 22 من حكمها 


لوحة لحتشبسوت و تحتمس الثالث يقدمان القرابين إلى المعبود آمون وتُرى حتشبسوت في المقدمة تحمل بخورا وخلفها تحتمس مرتديا التاج الأبيض ، تاج الوجه القبلى ،(متحف الفاتيكان)

وفاتها
توفت حتشبسوت في 10 من الشهر الثاني لفصل الخريف (يوافق 14 يناير 1457 قبل الميلاد) خلال العام 22 منفترة حكمها. جاء ذلك في كتابة على لوحة وجدت بأرمنت . وقدر المؤرخ الصري القديم مانيتو Manetho فترة حكمها ب 21 سنة وتسعة اشهر . وقد اعتـُقدفي الماضي انها قتلت بسبب التنازع على الحكم ، ولكن تم التحقق الآن من مومياء حتشبسوت وهي تبدي بوضوح علامات موت طبيعي ، وأن سبب موتها يرجع إلى اصابتها بالسرطان أو السكري . وقبرها موجود في وادي الملوك ويرمز له بالرقم KV20 . وربما قامت حتشبسوت توسيع مقبرة أبيها لكي تستعملها ، ووجد تابوتها موجود بحانب تابوت أبيها.

----------


## hanoaa

> هوا مافيش حد هنا ولا إييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


أنا هنا
و هناك و فى كل مكان

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hanoaa
					

و هنوءة كمان وصل
و ربنا يسهل و السيرفر مايقعش زى إمبارح
بالمناسبة
مين رجب


رجب ده يا هنوءة هناك قولين فيه
اولهما من يقول انه الجني الخاص بحكيم عيون اللي مسلطه علينا عشان يطلع هو الاول
و القول الثاني انهم البودي جارد الخاصين بحكيم عيون و هم ست اخوات كلهم اسمهم رجب
بس كده*

----------


## قلب مصر

المسابقة 11.45 إن شاء الله بالظبط
وادعو أن السيرفر ميقعش

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة الثانية عشرة 

الفائزين بالمركز الأول

جيهان محمد علي

5  درجات


الفائزين بالمركز الثاني 

هنوءة 

3  درجات

الفائز بالمركز الثالث

قيثارة 

درجة واحدة

وألف ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

النتيجة النهائية بعد الحلقة الثانية عشرة

حكيم عيووون 

34 درجة

nariman

29 درجة


هنوءة

19 درجات

جيهان محمد علي

19 درجات

ابن طيبه

17  درجة

مصراوية جدا

10 درجات

قيثارة

6 درجات


وألف مبروك للجميع 

 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> المسابقة 11.45 إن شاء الله بالظبط
> وادعو أن السيرفر ميقعش


ربنا يستر
ده إمبارح كان مش ممكن
أوفر أوى

----------


## hanoaa

> *
> 
> رجب ده يا هنوءة هناك قولين فيه
> اولهما من يقول انه الجني الخاص بحكيم عيون اللي مسلطه علينا عشان يطلع هو الاول
> و القول الثاني انهم البودي جارد الخاصين بحكيم عيون و هم ست اخوات كلهم اسمهم رجب
> بس كده*


ههههههههههههههه
نورت ياأستاذ معتز
6 اسمهم رجب
إن شاء اله هايتلخبط بينهم و فى الأخر هايحبسوه مع أطباق المهلبية العجيبة بتاعته

----------


## قلب مصر

يا جماعة الخير استعدوا علشان المسابقة حتنزل في المشاركة الجاية  :: 

كله يجهز نفسه والحاضر يعلم الغايب

----------


## hanoaa

السيرفر مستنى
ربنا يستر

----------


## hanoaa

لسه يا أم يوسف

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثالثة عشر

يا سلطان السلاطين
يا منور كل الميادين
ياللي نصرت الإسلام والمسلمين
ياللي رفعت راس العرب على الغربيين
تسلم ياجدع يا زين الجدعان
يا شهم يا نبيل يا فارس الفرسان
عليك البركة ليوم الدين 
ياللي أصلك من التكريتيين
وكنت وزير عمك وأصبحت سلطان السلاطين
ياما نفسي أشوف ابني زيك في يوم من أيام السنين
يحرر العرب وينصر المظلومين
ويكون قدوة لينا كما كنت أنت يا صادق يا أمين
ياللي وفيت بوعدك وكان العهد عليك دين
يا من رفعت راسنا في معركة حطين
وكسرت فيها أنف الصلييين
ورجعت بيت المقدس من بين أيادي الشريرين
يارب اوعدنا بواحد زيك يكون فيه تقوى وصلاح للأمة والدين
يحرر نفوسنا ويجبر كرامتنا ويعلي هامة العرب والمسلمين

----------


## hanoaa

صلاح الدين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

صلاح الدين

----------


## حكيم عيووون

صلاح الدين الايوبى

----------


## hanoaa

هييييييييييييييييه
هنوءة الأول

----------


## حكيم عيووون

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هنووووووووووووووووووءة قاعدة جنب قلب مصر
كل شوية لسه لسه لسه
هنوووووووووووووووءة
إيه رايك فى مهلبية المكرونة ؟

----------


## hanoaa

الله
بقينا كلنا الأول
ماشاء الله

----------


## nariman

لسه راجعة البيت حالا ...

نقول صلاح الدين برضه ..اجابة شرفية هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> هنووووووووووووووووووءة قاعدة جنب قلب مصر
> كل شوية لسه لسه لسه
> هنوووووووووووووووءة
> إيه رايك فى مهلبية المكرونة ؟


هو أنا بس إللى قاعده
ماكلنا قاعدين
و بعدين ماصدقت السيرفر إشتغل 
و مكرونة إيه دى إللى يعملوها مهلبيه
إيه اللخبطة دى
هو أستاذ معتز فين

----------


## قلب مصر

نورتي يا ناريمان
وليكي نصيب تكسبي معانا النهاردة في المركز الثالث
يبدو كله يأس من السيرفر وفقدوا الأمل  ::

----------


## nariman

ايه ده هو انا لحقت نقطة المركز الثالث ولا بيتهيئلي  :Lol2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

هنوووووووووووووووووووءة
رنكززي شوية
انتى وجيهان مركز اول
ونا فى مكان تحديد إقامة ابن طيبة فى محاولة للقبض عليه
لكنه لسه عامل فرار

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> لسه يا أم يوسف


 إنتى عارفة يا هناء أنا عايزة أخنقك  ::mm:: 
أيه يا بنتى خيلتينى

----------


## hanoaa

> ايه ده هو انا لحقت نقطة المركز الثالث ولا بيتهيئلي


لأ ياسيتى مش تهيأت
لحقتى نقطة
معلش بقى
تتعوض بكرة إن شاء الله

----------


## nariman

فعلا يا قلب مصر السيرفر حيطفشنا كلنا من المنتدى  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> إنتى عارفة يا هناء أنا عايزة أخنقك 
> أيه يا بنتى خيلتينى


ليه يا جى جى كده
ده إحنا معرفة قديمة 
كده برضه
ماكنش العشم من الشرقاوة ولاد عمنا

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> لسه راجعة البيت حالا ...
> 
> نقول صلاح الدين برضه ..اجابة شرفية هههههههههههههههههههه


ناريمان ..
تحية خاصة ..
ودخولك الشرفي يزيدنا شرف وبهاء ..

وعلى فكرة حصلتي على المركز التالت

أنا بعتلك رجب ..
وصل ؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بقولك ايه يا قلب مصر ماتنزلى الحلقة اللى فاضلة دلوقتى   
اصلى بصارحة اشك انى اقدر اتحمل السيرفر دا يوم كمان

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوووووووووووووووووووءة
> رنكززي شوية
> انتى وجيهان مركز اول
> ونا فى مكان تحديد إقامة ابن طيبة فى محاولة للقبض عليه
> لكنه لسه عامل فرار


لأ هو مش عامل فرار
هو طهق من السيرفر إللى أنت بعتله رجب السادس
و شكلك كده بعت لإبن طيبة رجب الأول
ربنا يستر عليه

----------


## قلب مصر

ونقوووووووووووووول ألف ألف مبروك لهنوءة فوزها بالمركز الأول معانا النهاردة

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 

وتحصلي معانا على خمس درجات بحالهم  :: 

 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

ونقوووووووووول كمان لجيهان محمد علي ألف ألف مبروووك حصولك على المركز الأول برضه وف نفس الدقيقة 
مع هنوءة  :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 
وتحصلي معانا على خمس درجات بحالهم برضه  :: 
 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

ونرجع نقووول تاني لحكيم عيووووووووون ألفين مبروك ألف + ألف يعني  :: 
حصولك على المركز الثاني  :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 

وتحصل معانا على 3 درجات ومعاهم 2 رجب فوق البيعة  :: 
 :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> بقولك ايه يا قلب مصر ماتنزلى الحلقة اللى فاضلة دلوقتى  
> 
> اصلى بصارحة اشك انى اقدر اتحمل السيرفر دا يوم كمان


إيه ياجيهان ..
هوا انتي بتشيلي السيرفر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا تقيل جداً عليكي
عموماً .. إبقى خللي هنوووءة تشيل معاكي
وكل واحدة تمسك ودن

----------


## hanoaa

> بقولك ايه يا قلب مصر ماتنزلى الحلقة اللى فاضلة دلوقتى   
> اصلى بصارحة اشك انى اقدر اتحمل السيرفر دا يوم كمان


ممكن برضه
بس لما يجى أستاذ معتز و قيثارة
مش معقول أخر حلقة تبقى من غيرهم

----------


## قلب مصر

ونقوووول لناريمان 3 آلاف مبروك علشان قدرت تقتنص معانا المركز الثالث بالرغم من غيابها النهاردة
إلا أن السيرفر كان متفق معاها  ::  وتقريبا كانت مدياله رشوة طبق مهلبية بالقرفة والجنزبيل علشان يستناها  :: 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 

وتحصلي معانا يا قمر على درجة واحدة  :f:

----------


## hanoaa

> إيه ياجيهان ..
> هوا انتي بتشيلي السيرفر 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دا تقيل جداً عليكي
> عموماً .. إبقى خللي هنوووءة تشيل معاكي
> وكل واحدة تمسك ودن


و الله أحيانا بحس إنى ضرتك

----------


## قلب مصر

على فكرة يا جيجي احنا فاضلينا حلقتين مش حلقة  :Poster Oops: 
لأن المسابقة 15 حلقة بالتمام والكمال  :good: 
ووالله هيا فكرة الحلقتين مع بعض فكرة جميلة وطرأت على بالي 
بس الحقيقة مش حقدر أنزلهم النهاردة  ::'(: 
أول سبب أن باقي الزملا مش موجودين ومعندهمش خبر بالمفاجأة الرهيبة دي  :Akuma: 
تاني سبب أني فكرت فعلا أعمل فيكم المقلب دا يوم 29 رمضان وأنزل الحلقتين مع بعض  :Poster Spam: 
علشان نحتفل ليلة العيد كدة مع بعض بالسيرفر وهو مطلع عنينا  :Smart: 

فانتظروني إن شاء الله يوم 29 رمضان وآخر حلقتين في المسابقة  :good: 
وحيكون الفارق بينهم 20 دقيقة يعني واحدة الساعة 11.30 والثانية 11.50  :Mad: 
طبعا على حسب ما الأستاذ سيرفر يسمح لنا
المهم أننا نلحق نخلصهم قبل صلاة العيد  :: 


وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين يارب وبخير
والنهاردة افتقدت باقي المشاركين في المسابقة
زي أستاذ معتز والجميلة قيثارة والشقية مصراوية جدا وأخويا العزيز سامح ومناكفته لينا
وأستاذ اسكندراني اللي لسه واقف على كوبري استانلي بياكل المهلبية بالشوكة من يوميها  ::'(: 

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

صحيح
سارة راحت فين
أوعى يكون حكيم بعتلها فيرجن جديد من رجب ::p:  ::p: 
ربنا يستر

----------


## قلب مصر

واضح أن رجب بنسخه المستنسخة انتشر على أعضاء المسابقة وراح بعتهم مشاوير تبعه
ويبدو أن دي كانت خطة السر أو السيرفر  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> واضح أن رجب بنسخه المستنسخة انتشر على أعضاء المسابقة وراح بعتهم مشاوير تبعه
> ويبدو أن دي كانت خطة السر أو السيرفر


المهم هو بعت رجب الكتير بتوعه للسيرفر و إختفى
ربنا يستر ليكون بيعمل خطة لهجوم تانى
هههههههههههههه
ماتنزلى المسابقة و هو مختفى مع الرجبز بتوعه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ونرجع نقووول تاني لحكيم عيووووووووون ألفين مبروك ألف + ألف يعني 
> حصولك على المركز الثاني   
> 
> وتحصل معانا على 3 درجات ومعاهم 2 رجب فوق البيعة


قلب مصر

هما كام رجب ؟
أنا نسيت ..
انا لغاية دلوقتى باعت ورا ابن طيبة حوالى 15 ونص
دا غير بتوع كلمات السر
وبتوع المهلبية

----------


## قلب مصر

> المهم هو بعت رجب الكتير بتوعه للسيرفر و إختفى
> ربنا يستر ليكون بيعمل خطة لهجوم تانى
> هههههههههههههه
> ماتنزلى المسابقة و هو مختفى مع الرجبز بتوعه


انتي لسه مصرة يا هنوءة  ::o: 
يا خوفي لحسن رجب بقوز بالست مراكز الأولى في المسابقة  :Roll2:

----------


## nariman

> ناريمان ..
> تحية خاصة ..
> ودخولك الشرفي يزيدنا شرف وبهاء ..
> 
> وعلى فكرة حصلتي على المركز التالت
> 
> أنا بعتلك رجب ..
> وصل ؟


 
*وصل يا فندم حضرتك مش ملاحظ .. خيرك مغرقنا* 

*أشكرك بجد يا أستاذ حكيم* 
*تحياتي وتقديري دائماً ..*

----------


## قلب مصر

بيان هام لأعضاء المسابقة الكرام  ::xx:: 

قرر الـ Big Boss  بتاع المنتدى ابن البلد الشهم الهُمام  :y: 

منح الفائز الأول في المسابقة تي شيرت قصير الأكمام  :Elvis: 

مكتوب عليه اسم منتدى أبناء مصر حاجة كدة آخر تمام   :Clown: 

يالا شدوا حيلكم في الحلقتين الجايين وشمروا الأكمام   :Baby2: 

علشان تاخدو التي شيرت وتعيدوا عيدية تمام  :O O:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هذه هي المرة 1208 لاعتماد هذه المشاركة
طيب انا اعمل ايه مع الاجراءات القمعية اللي بيعملها حكيم عيون معايا
السيرفر هيجنني
دي اخر صورة تم اخدها ليا و انا مستني ان السيرفر يشتغل الساعة 11.45 امبارح 

و دي اخر صورة و انا نايم جنب الكمبيوتر الساعة 12 امبارح لا عارف اشوف سؤال الحلقة و لا عارف اجاوب عليه



و ضاع المركز الاول يا ولدي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لتسمح لي اختنا قلب مصر بتقديم معلومة تتسم بالغرابة عن صلاح الدين الايوبي و ساتناول جزئية بسيطة عن العلاقة بين شعب مصر و صلاح الدين الايوبي 
و كنت قد عرضت هذا الطرح في برنامج اخي الفاضل حكيم عيون هنا القاهرة

هل أحب المصريون صلاح الدين عندما كان حاكماً لمصر؟
حكم صلاح الدين الأيوبي مصر حوالي 24 عاماً ( 1169 – 1193 م ) اثنين منهم في حياة الخليفة العاضد بالله، آخر الخلفاء الفاطميين، قبل أن يستقل بحكم مصر و يؤسس الأسرة الأيوبية في مصر.
قضي صلاح الدين عشر سنوات فقط في مصر، ثم خرج مجاهداً عام 1181 م و ترك نائباً له علي حكم مصر. و لم يعد صلاح الدين لمصر مرة أخري، فقد توفي عام 1193 م بعد صلحه مع ريتشارد قلب الأسد بعدة أشهر، و دفن بدمشق.
و الحقيقة أن الحب العظيم الذي يكنه الشعب المصري لصلاح الدين الآن يختلف عما كان عليه فترة حكمه المباشر لمصر ( 1171 م – 1181 م). فقد كره المصريون انتقال الحكم من الخلافة الفاطمية لصلاح الدين الأيوبي، بل و قام المصريون بعدة ثورات ضد صلاح الدين، و ذلك لعدة اسباب تتعلق بالظروف التي حكم فيها صلاح الدين مصر و كيفية إدارته للبلاد في تلك الفترة العصيبة التي كان فيها الصليبيون يحتلون معظم الخلافة الإسلامية و يتحينون الفرصة للانقضاض علي مصر.
الحقيقة أنه عندما تولي صلاح الدين حكم مصر بعد وفاة الخليفة العاضد، آخر الخلفاء الفاطميين، سنة 1171 م، عمل علي إعادة مصر للخلافة العباسية و القضاء علي نفوذ اتباع الفاطميين، كما عمل علي تحويل مصر للمذهب السني مرة أخري بعد أن قضت قرنين من الزمان علي المذهب الشيعي.
لم يكن هذا بالأمر السهل، و إنما تطلب كثير من العمل و الوقت و القسوة الشديدة في كثير من الأحيان.
كان المصريون يحبون العهد الفاطمي في مجمله، أولاً لأن الخلافة الفاطمية كان مقرها مصر. فكان أهل مصر يحسون أنهم قلب العالم الإسلامي و أنهم مستقلون، و ليسوا تابعين للخلافة العباسية في العراق أو الأموية في دمشق محكومين من قبل الوالي الذي يعينه الخليفة كما كان الحال قبل قدوم الفاطميين.
ثانياً: لأن اعتقادهم في نسب الفاطميين لآل البيت جعلهم يحسون بشرف هذا النسب و أنه يفوق شرف أي حاكم آخر يحكم بأمر الخليفة العباسي.
ثالثاً: أن الفاطميين توسعوا في توظيف المصريين في دواويين الدولة من المسلمين و القبط ووصلوا إلي أعلي المناصب حتي منصب الوزير. و حتي قيادات الجيش كانت من أعيان المصريين. فكان المصريون يشعرون أنهم يديرون أمور دولتهم.
رابعاً: أن العهد الفاطمي إجمالاً كان عهد ترف و بذخ و أعياد و احتفالات و منشآت معمارية رائعة الجمال و قصور لم تبلغ فخامتها أي قصور أخري في العالم، و كذلك انتعاش التجارة في مصر، باستثناء فترة الشدة المستنصرية.
كل هذا جعل المصريون يحسون لأول مرة أن مصر هي دولتهم، حتي أن معظم المؤرخين اجمعوا علي تسمية الخلافة الفاطمية في مصر باسم " دولة المصريين".
كل هذه المميزات التي عاشها المصريون في كنف الفاطيميين قد تبخرت في عهد صلاح الدين الأيوبي، بل لا نتجاوز إن قلنا أنها انقلبت للنقيض.
فصلاح الدين أعاد مصر للخلافة العباسية، أي مجرد ولاية تابعة، و حاكمها معين من قبل نور الدين و الخليفة العباسي في العراق.
أما الآلاف من الأشراف العلويين من الأسرة الفاطمية الذين كان المصريون ينظرون إليهم علي اعتبار أنهم من نسل آل البيت، فقد طردهم صلاح الدين من قصورهم و شردهم و باع بعضهم كالرقيق. و أطلق الألسنة التي تشكك في نسب الفاطميين لآل البيت.
كما عمل صلاح الدين علي اقتلاع جذور اتباع الفاطميين من كل مكان في الدولة، حتي و إن كانوا من المصريين. فقام بعزل المصريين عن وظائف الدولة، و عين قواده من الترك مكانهم، مما أثار المصريين الذين وجدوا أنفسهم يعزلون عن مناصب دولتهم ليتولاها ترك و اكراد غرباء.
كما أنه وجد أن حاشية قصر الخليفة الفاطمي كان عددها يتجاوز 18 ألف و لها نفوذ كبير و خطير، و كثيراً ما كانت تشارك في تدبير المؤامرات ضد الوزراء و الخلفاء أنفسهم في عهد الفاطميين. فأظهر صلاح الدين قسوة شديدة في التعامل معهم. فقتل كبيرهم مؤتمن الخلافة جوهر، و عين مكانه أحد مماليكه المسمي قراقوش. كما صادر كل أموال و ممتلكات الخليفة العاضد، و سجن اقرباءه، و فرق الرجال و النساء حتي لا يتناسلوا . و استمروا معتقلين طوال عهد الدول الأيوبية.
أما الجيش الذي كان يدين بالولاء للفاطميين، و كان يتكون معظمه من المصريين و السودانيين، فقد تعامل معه صلاح الدين بقدر أكبر من الشدة، لأنه كان يعلم قدرة هؤلاء علي الثورة عليه و زعزعة نظام حكمه و التآمر مع الأعداء لإعادة الفاطميين إلي الحكم.
فبالنسبة للسودانيين، انتهز فرصة ثورتهم عليه بسبب قتله كبير رجال القصر مؤتمن جوهر، و ارسل إليهم جيشاً كبيراً من الترك و علي رأسه أخيه توران شاه، فهزمهم و شردهم، و أحرق حاراتهم التي كانوا يسكنون فيها في القاهرة، و كان ذلك عام 1168 م / 564 هج. فهربوا إلي الصعيد.
أما بالنسبة للقواد المصريين، فقد أخذ صلاح الدين الاقطاعات الممنوحة لهم و اعطاها لقواده من الترك، و قبض عليهم في ليلة واحدة، و أنزل أصحابه في منازلهم، و فرق اقطاعاتهم عليهم. و يقول المقريزي : " منذ كانت أيام صلاح الدين إلي يومنا، فان أراضي مصر كلها كانت تقطع للسلطان و امرائه و اجناده، لقد كان معظم من جاء معه من التركمان و الكرد. و كان الرجل منهم إذا استحسن داراً أخرج سكانها و نزل فيها، بحيث أن معظم أهل القاهرة كانوا يبكون من الاستبداد ".
من أجل ذلك كله، كره المصريون تحول الحكم إلي الأيوبيين، و كرهوا استبداد صلاح الدين. و لقد شعر صلاح الدين بذلك، فذكر في مراسلاته لنور الدين أن أهل مصر و جندها أعداء.
كل هذا أدي إلي ثورة المصريين علي حكم صلاح الدين الأيوبي، و تآمرهم علي اسقاط حكمه و إعادة الفاطميين. و أشهر هذه المؤامرات هي التي اشترك فيها عدد كبير من المصريين بما فيهم القاضي و الكاتب و الأمير و الخاص و العام من الشعب. و كان ذلك سنة 1173 م / 569 هج. و كان علي رأس المؤامرة شخصيات من كبار رجال الدولة في العهد الفاطمي مثل ابن عبد القوي الذي كانت عائلته تتوارث كرسي الدعوة الفاطمية أبا عن جد، و العوريس المشرف علي المالية، و ابن كامل القاضي، و القشة أحد امراء المصريين، و الشاعر عمارة اليمني. و تقول المصادر التاريخية أن المتآمرين أرسلوا إلي فرقة الحشاشين الشيعية في فارس ليرسلوا إليهم من يغتال صلاح الدين.
و لكن خبر المؤامرة وصل إلي صلاح الدين، فقبض عليهم جميعاً و شنقهم و صلبهم في ميدان بين القصرين. كما تتبع أنصار الخلافة الفاطمية بالقتل و السجن، و جمع كثيراً من السودانيين و كواهم بالنار، و أمر كافة الجند المصريين و السودانيين و حاشية القصر بالرحيل إلي أقاصي الصعيد.
أما ثاني أكبر الثورات ضد صلاح الدين الأيوبي، فقامت ضده في الصعيد سنة 1174 م / 570 هج. و كان علي رأسها أحد قواد الفاطميين المسمي كنز الدولة و شارك في الثورة عباس بن شادي والي قوص التي كانت تعد عاصمة الصعيد، و تجمع حولهم مائة ألف من أهل الصعيد من المصريين و السودانيين. و لقد فكر صلاح الدين في الخروج بنفسه لإخماد هذه الثورة، و لكنه خشي أن يترك القاهرة فتتجدد فيها الثورات. لذلك أرسل إلي الصعيد جيشاً كبيراً بقيادة اخيه العادل الذي استطاع أن يهزم الثوار و يقتل رؤوس الثورة كنز الدولة و عباس بن شادي،و قتل ثمانين ألفاً من المصريين، كما نهب بلاد الصعيد عقاباً لها ، و أخذ أسري كثيرين من اهلها، و صلب منهم ثلاثة آلاف.
ثم تجددت الثورة مرة أخري عام 1176 م / 572 هج، فأرسل إليهم صلاح الدين اخيه العادل مرة أخري، فهزمهم و قتل و صلب ثلاثة آلاف منهم علي جذوع الشجر.
هذا العداء الذي أظهره المصريون تجاه صلاح الدين جاء نتيجة صدمتهم من الشدة المفرطة التي استخدمها في القضاء علي الخلافة الفاطمية المتجذرة في المجتمع المصري، بالإضافة إلي قضائه علي المذهب الشيعي في البلاد.
و لكن هذا العداء قل تدريجياً بعد أن بدأ صلاح الدين يقوم بجهود حثيثة لتوحيد مدن الشام تحت امرته و يقوم بغارات مستمرة علي قلاع الصليبيين في الكرك و عسقلان. حتي أن المصريين بدأوا في الخروج مع صلاح الدين في حروبه و غزواته. و شكل جند مصر العمود الفقري لجيشه في معارك حطين و الدفاع عن عكا ضد الحملة الصليبية الثالثة.
المرجع: صلاح الدين الأيوبي، د. عبد المنعم ماجد، الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب، 1999قصاقيص تاريخية*

----------


## kethara

> ممكن برضه
> بس لما يجى أستاذ معتز و قيثارة
> مش معقول أخر حلقة تبقى من غيرهم


*
أختى الرقيقة هنوءة

شكرا حبيبتى لسؤالك وأنتظارك
ادعيلى السيرفر جننى عندى ضيوف اليوم
لكن هاقوم بعمل كل أنواع مهلبية استاذ حكيم عيون
عشان اشوف النتيجة معاهم حتى رجب هابعته لهم
دعواتكم وان شاء الله ينفع أحضر

مع تحيتى للجميع
قلبى معكم*

----------


## kethara

فين الحلقة السيرفر مش واخد باله

----------


## nariman

دي بكرة ان شاء الله يا قيثارة ..قلب مصر حتنزل حلقتين ..ارجعي للصفحة اللي فاتت يا جميلة  :f:

----------


## hanoaa

> انتي لسه مصرة يا هنوءة 
> يا خوفي لحسن رجب بقوز بالست مراكز الأولى في المسابقة


ربنا يستر ياأم يوسف
ماهو بيختفى و بيظهر بحاجات غريبه
و على فكرة لحد دلوقت هو الأول

----------


## hanoaa

> بيان هام لأعضاء المسابقة الكرام 
> 
> قرر الـ big boss  بتاع المنتدى ابن البلد الشهم الهُمام 
> 
> منح الفائز الأول في المسابقة تي شيرت قصير الأكمام 
> 
> مكتوب عليه اسم منتدى أبناء مصر حاجة كدة آخر تمام  
> 
> يالا شدوا حيلكم في الحلقتين الجايين وشمروا الأكمام  
> ...


إحجزولى واحد
أنا بحب التى شيرتات اوى
و ياريت يكون أحمر
أو تركواز و ممكن أى لون تانى لو دول مش موجودين
فسفورى أو فوشيا شغال برضه

----------


## hanoaa

> *هذه هي المرة 1208 لاعتماد هذه المشاركة
> طيب انا اعمل ايه مع الاجراءات القمعية اللي بيعملها حكيم عيون معايا
> السيرفر هيجنني
> دي اخر صورة تم اخدها ليا و انا مستني ان السيرفر يشتغل الساعة 11.45 امبارح 
> 
> و دي اخر صورة و انا نايم جنب الكمبيوتر الساعة 12 امبارح لا عارف اشوف سؤال الحلقة و لا عارف اجاوب عليه
> 
> 
> 
> و ضاع المركز الاول يا ولدي*


أستاذ معتز
1000 سلامة عليك
ربنا يكون فى عونك و عونا من هذا السيرفر
معلش بقى 
المهم صحتك أوعى تزعل
و ربنا يبعد عنك رجب

----------


## hanoaa

> *
> أختى الرقيقة هنوءة
> 
> شكرا حبيبتى لسؤالك وأنتظارك
> ادعيلى السيرفر جننى عندى ضيوف اليوم
> لكن هاقوم بعمل كل أنواع مهلبية استاذ حكيم عيون
> عشان اشوف النتيجة معاهم حتى رجب هابعته لهم
> دعواتكم وان شاء الله ينفع أحضر
> 
> ...


يافندم ده أقل واجب
و السيرفر ربنا يهديه بكرة و مايعملهاش تانى
ده إمبارح كان اوفر أوى
و النهارده كمان
المشاركة دى ماكنتش عارفه أعملها

----------


## hanoaa

أهو السيرفر ابتدا يشتغل

----------


## قلب مصر

منورين يا جماعة وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين

النهاردة سهرتنا مع بعض

وإن شاء الله السيرفر يكمل جميله معانا ونقدر نقدم المسابقة

انتظرونا     ...................................

----------


## hanoaa

السيرفر رجع

----------


## hanoaa

قلب مصر هو الناس فين
تيجى نأجل المسابقة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السيرفر رجع


 ههههههههههههههههه
والله يا هنوؤة المفروض تاخدى المركز الاول فى المسابقة 
عشان كفاحك فيها دا
ههههههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

مش حعرف أنزل نتيجة الحلقة اللي فاتت السيرفر بيقع كل شوية
حبقى انزلها على رواقة هيا والنبذة الخاصة بصلاح الدين

استعدوا علشان حنزل المسابقة دلوقتي

----------


## nariman

شكلنا حنأجلها طول العمر بقى ..السيرفر فظيييييييع هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

يا جماعة كلكم موجودين ولا ايه  ؟؟؟
انزلها دلوقتي واتكل على الله  :: 

مش ضامنة السيرفر يعملها معايا تاني 
ادوني تمام ربنا يخليكم علشان انزل الحلقة بقلب جامد  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> ههههههههههههههههه
> والله يا هنوؤة المفروض تاخدى المركز الاول فى المسابقة 
> عشان كفاحك فيها دا
> ههههههههههههه


ميرسى يا جى جى
فى حد حاسس بيا

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا في انتظار التمااااااااااام
يأما نأجلها
الحلقات جاهزة على العموم 
شوفوا وردوا عليا بسرعة  ::

----------


## nariman

ياستي احنا دمنا نشف  ::  نزليها

----------


## hanoaa

أنا رأيى نأجلها

----------


## جيهان محمد على

طب لو إتأجلت هاتتأجل لغاية إمتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hanoaa

خلوها بكرة

----------


## nariman

والله لو السيرفر منتظر يتعدل اوك ..

احلى حاجه اننا بنرد على بعض والسيرفر اخر تمام  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مش هاتفرق يا هناء
السيرفر لسة بيقع وهانبقى فى نفس المشكلة برضو بكرة
يبقى تتأجل بقى خالص لغاية مايتصلح

----------


## قلب مصر

طب بصوا حننزل حلقة دلوقتي ونشوف باقي الناس 
ونقرر بعدها مصير الحلقة الأخيرة

اتفقنا

----------


## hanoaa

> والله لو السيرفر منتظر يتعدل اوك ..
> 
> احلى حاجه اننا بنرد على بعض والسيرفر اخر تمام



و الله ياناريمان بيطلع عينى على مايبعت البوست 
أو يعمل ريفريش

----------


## قلب مصر

معلش مشوفتش مشاركاتكم اللي قبل المشاركة السابقة
خلاص نأجلها لبكر ة إن شاء الله الساعة 11.30 بالليل
اتفقنا  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هوا واضح ان حكيم عيون وابن طيبة وقيثارة وسارة مش موجودين
الحقيقة انا محتارة ومش عارفة اقرر حاجة 
قرروا انتم وانا موافقة على اللى تقولوه

----------


## nariman

اوك مفيش مشكلة ولو ان السيرفر حيطلع عنينا أنا حاسه...

رأيكم اييييه

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا كمان السيرفر مهنج معايا والتنسيق بتاع الحلقة أصلا مش عايز يتعمل
فعلا قرار التأجيل كويس
أكون حتى أعلنت نتيجة الحلقة اللي فاتت
ونبذة عن صلاح الدين

----------


## hanoaa

> معلش مشوفتش مشاركاتكم اللي قبل المشاركة السابقة
> خلاص نأجلها لبكر ة إن شاء الله الساعة 11.30 بالليل
> اتفقنا


يعنى خلاص ده اخر كلام
بصراحة أحلى حاجة فى المسابقى اللمة
نتلم بقى بكرة إن شاء الله

----------


## قلب مصر

في كل الأحوال الحلقتين الأخيرتين حيكونوا بكرة إن شاء الله

حتى لو السيرفر معلق فبمجرد ما السيرفر يرجع الحلقتين حينزلوا ورا بعض بفارق ربع ساعة 

يعني مش حنكون مقيدين بميعاد الساعة 11.30 لا حنكون مقيدين بوقوع السيرفر بعد الساعة 11.30
اتفقنا 

يالا نوقعه بقى من دلوقتي لحد بكرة الساعة 11.30  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

موافقوووووووووون

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا كمان يا هنوءة صعبانة عليا اللمة  :: 
وعلشان كدة ما صدقت تأجلوا المسابقة علشان أكون معاكم ليوم زيادة  كمان  ::h::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يعنى خلاص ده اخر كلام
> 
> بصراحة أحلى حاجة فى المسابقى اللمة
> 
> نتلم بقى بكرة إن شاء الله


هههههههههههههههههههههه
أه يا رب بقى نتلم  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

أيوة يا جيجي نتلم نتلم  :: 
ولا نتلم نتلم  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> في كل الأحوال الحلقتين الأخيرتين حيكونوا بكرة إن شاء الله
> 
> حتى لو السيرفر معلق فبمجرد ما السيرفر يرجع الحلقتين حينزلوا ورا بعض بفارق ربع ساعة 
> 
> يعني مش حنكون مقيدين بميعاد الساعة 11.30 لا حنكون مقيدين بوقوع السيرفر بعد الساعة 11.30
> اتفقنا 
> 
> يالا نوقعه بقى من دلوقتي لحد بكرة الساعة 11.30


هههههههههههههه
تفتكرى هو مستنينا نوقعه
ده ماشاء الله عليه
مش مخلى على جهده جهد

----------


## hanoaa

بقولوكا إيه
أسيبكوا شويه كده مؤقتا
لحد مالسيرفر يستقر
لحسن ضغطى على

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أيوة يا جيجي نتلم نتلم 
> ولا نتلم نتلم


 لأ نتلم نتلم طبعااااا  :: 

هههههههههههههه 
ربنا يسعدكم يا رب كلكم وعيد سعيد عليكم وعلى كل المسلمين إن شاء الله

----------


## قلب مصر

عيد سعيد عليكم كلكم يارب  :f: 
وإن شاء الله تديم لمتنا الجميلة مع بعض
وانتظروني مع نتيجة الحلقة الماضية  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة الثالثة عشرة 

الفائزين بالمركز الأول

هنوءة 

5  درجات

جيهان محمد علي

5  درجات


الفائزين بالمركز الثاني 

حكيم عيوووون 

3  درجات

الفائز بالمركز الثالث

nariman 

درجة واحدة

وألف ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

النتيجة النهائية بعد الحلقة الثالثة عشرة

حكيم عيووون 

37 درجة

nariman

30 درجة


هنوءة

24 درجات

جيهان محمد علي

24 درجات

ابن طيبه

17  درجة

مصراوية جدا

10 درجات

قيثارة

6 درجات


وألف مبروك للجميع 

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هو ايه اللي بيحصل هنا بالظبببببببببط 
واضح ان في حلقتين منتظريني واااااااو  ::p: 
ميرسي يا سيرفوري _ بدلعك اهو على الله يطمر فيك  ::  _
خييييييييييير خير إن شاء الله 
i am waiting

----------


## hanoaa

> هو ايه اللي بيحصل هنا بالظبببببببببط 
> واضح ان في حلقتين منتظريني واااااااو 
> ميرسي يا سيرفوري _ بدلعك اهو على الله يطمر فيك  _
> خييييييييييير خير إن شاء الله 
> i am waiting


أه يا ختى حلقتين
مأجلينهم علشان عيونك الحلوين
على الله يطمر 
و تبعدى عننا عيون حوريه الملهلبين

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أه يا ختى حلقتين
> مأجلينهم علشان عيونك الحلوين
> على الله يطمر 
> و تبعدى عننا عيون حوريه الملهلبين


هنوووووووووووووووووءة
الله يكرمك يا قطتي سيبيني في حالي  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوووووووووووووووووءة
> الله يكرمك يا قطتي سيبيني في حالي


مالك يا سارة
أنا مش كان قصدى اضايقك
حقك عليا
كل سنه و أنتى طيبة يا قمر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مالك يا سارة
> أنا مش كان قصدى اضايقك
> حقك عليا
> كل سنه و أنتى طيبة يا قمر


يا لهوووووووووووووووز 
انتي زعلتي يا بنتي ولا ايه انا بهرج وبعدين انا مش حاطة ايموشن بيضحك تفتكري يعني اكون انا اللي بزغزغه مثلا  :: 
هو الواحد ميعرفش يهرج في البلد دي ولا ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه  :Ouch:

----------


## hanoaa

> يا لهوووووووووووووووز 
> انتي زعلتي يا بنتي ولا ايه انا بهرج وبعدين انا مش حاطة ايموشن بيضحك تفتكري يعني اكون انا اللي بزغزغه مثلا 
> هو الواحد ميعرفش يهرج في البلد دي ولا ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


يابنتى لأ خالص
أنا مازعلتش
أنا قلت اروشك حبة

----------


## hanoaa

ها لسه ماحدش وصل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ازيكو يا جماعة عاملين ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
  
السيرفر ربنا هاديه وزى الفل أهو    
ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه ::  
امتى بقى الحلقة هاتنزل..؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nariman

مساء الخيييييير  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

فين الحلقة

----------


## قلب مصر

معلش يا جماعة اتأخرت عليكم لسه راجعة حالا من برة 

الحلقة الرابعة عشر في المشاركة الجاية على طول بإذن الله

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الرابعة عشر

ملك من ملوك الفراعين
فرعون مصري من ألوف السنين
ملك من ملوك الزمان
اسمه على كل سيرة ولسان
ماهي بطولته كانت عبرة للإنسان
ودرس لازم نتعلمه من دروس الشجعان
طور الجيش المصري وجعله خيرة جيوش الزمان
ودخل عليه العجلة الحربية وخلاه آية للفرسان
ومقبلش أن مصر تكون محتلة من شوية رعاع جرذان
فضل وراهم وحاربهم حروب كتيرة مذكورة ع الجدران
وطردهم شر طردة وخلاهم مالهمش كيان
وأصبح مثل للشجاعة والنبل وكرامة الإنسان
جعل طيبة عاصمته وكانت أجمل البلدان
وطور في فنون الري والزراعة وبناء العمدان
وبعهده ابتدا عهد الدولة الحديثة في تاريخ مصر قبل الزمان
وأسس بدوره أسرته اللي ترتيبها في عمر الأسر والسنين
تنقص اتنين قبل الأسرة العشرين

----------


## nariman

الملك احمس

----------


## حكيم عيووون

أحمس الأول

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الملك احمس

----------


## مصراويةجدا

احمس ...

----------


## hanoaa

الملك احمس

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ناريمان ..
الحلقة الجاية هنبقى 40 _ 40
مبروك ..
كل سنة وانتي طيبة

----------


## nariman

ههههههههههههههههه

يا أستاذ حكيم حضرتك متفائل بالنسبة لي جدااا ..كفاية اني قريبة من حضرتك

مبروك علينا كلنا لمتنا الحلوة 
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

ضاعت الحلقه الأولى
مش قولتلك يا حوريه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

حراااااااااااام النت عندي تقيل جدااااااااااااااااا عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ارتاحي يا هناء عشان ترتااااااااااااااحي وطول ما انتي حاطة صورة البنت اللي بتلطم دي 

مش هنفلح  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

جيهان ..
القطر اللي ركبتيه معايا ده درجة تانية ..
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مليان مهلبية رماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااان
مالهاش مثيل وطعمها خارج المكان والزمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
مبروك ..
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

والله عندك حق يا ناريمان 
وجودنا مع بعض فى المسابقة الجميلة دى هوا الاهم 
ياترى الحلقة الاخيرة هاتنزل امتى؟

----------


## hanoaa

> حراااااااااااام النت عندي تقيل جدااااااااااااااااا عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


على أساس انه عندى سريع اوى
ماهو تقل فجأه الساعه 11:30

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الحلقة فين يا ام يوسف ؟؟؟
مش وقت كحك خالص دلوقت على فكرة  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان ..
> القطر اللي ركبتيه معايا ده درجة تانية ..
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مليان مهلبية رماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااان
> مالهاش مثيل وطعمها خارج المكان والزمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> مبروك ..
> وكل سنة وانتى طيبة


 دا احنا تلاتة درجة تانية المرة دى  :;): 
بس انا لحقت واتشعبطت فى الباب عشان تتحسبلى درجة التانى  :l: 
كل سنة وانت طيب يا حكيم

----------


## hanoaa

> ارتاحي يا هناء عشان ترتااااااااااااااحي وطول ما انتي حاطة صورة البنت اللي بتلطم دي 
> 
> مش هنفلح


يعنى احطحلك بتعمل ايه
بترقص مثلا
على أساس انه النت شغال
تصدقى  هاموت من الغيظ بقالى شهر متابعه المسابقة
و بقالك كام يوم بتدخليها و مركبانى و مركباها العفاريت

----------


## hanoaa

مش لازم الحلقه الأخيرة
احسبى الدرجات لحد كده يا أم يوسف
مش ناقصة حرقة دم مع النت تانى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

سندريلا ..
معلش المهلبية النهاردة رمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
مبروك المركز التالت
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف مبروك يا ناريمان فوزك بالمركز الأول يا جميلة
أحلى عيدية أهو يا حبيبة قلبي 
ونقووووول مبرووووووووووك لناريمان وتكسب معانا النهاردة 5 نقاط في المسابقة
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تصورى يا سارة اول مرة اخد بالى من الصورة دى   

 ممكن تكون فعلا صورة هنوؤة دى اللى نحست المسابقة  ::nooo:: 
دا كل المسابقات انتهت ماعدا مسابقتنا دى :Poster Oops: 
يبقى اكيد البت دى هى السبب  ::-s:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> سندريلا ..
> معلش المهلبية النهاردة رمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> مبروك المركز التالت
> وكل سنة وانتى طيبة


هو مش رمضان خلص ؟؟
ادخل في الكحك بقى كفاية مهلبية لحد كده بليييييييييييييييييييز  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

وألف ألف مبروك لحكيم عيون المركز الثاني النهاردة 
ونقوووول مبرووووك لحكيم عيون وتكسب معانا 3 درجات
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

وحبيبة قلبي جيهان محمد علي تكسب معانا النهاردة برضه المركز الثاني بجدارة
ونقووووول مبرووووووك لجيهان وتكسب معانا 3 درجات
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

هنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووءة

إيدي ورجلي وعيني الشمال معاكي
إجرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييي ..
أول ماتسمعي الصفاااااااااارة

----------


## قلب مصر

وشقاوة أبناء مصر الطفلة الشقية اللي مستخبية في صورة مصراوية
تكسب معانا النهاردة المركز الثالث
ونقولها كلنا مبروووووووووووك يا مصراوية
وتكسبي معانا نقطة واحدة
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> تصورى يا سارة اول مرة اخد بالى من الصورة دى   
> 
>  ممكن تكون فعلا صورة هنوؤة دى اللى نحست المسابقة 
> دا كل المسابقات انتهت ماعدا مسابقتنا دى
> يبقى اكيد البت دى هى السبب


لا و الله
ده على أساس انى حطاها مخصوص للمسابقة دى
و لا على اساس انى اخر حد زار المسابقة

----------


## hanoaa

> هنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووءة
> 
> إيدي ورجلي وعيني الشمال معاكي
> إجرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييي ..
> أول ماتسمعي الصفاااااااااارة


رايق حضرتك و بتنكت
ماشى براحتك

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> هو مش رمضان خلص ؟؟
> ادخل في الكحك بقى كفاية مهلبية لحد كده بليييييييييييييييييييز


سندريلا ..
منا فعلاً عامل كحك بالمهلبية ..
تاخدي صاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج ؟

هنوووووووووووووءة
شيلي معاها الله يخليكي ..
وماتتأخروش في الفُرن ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> و لا على اساس انى اخر حد زار المسابقة


نعم بقى في حاجة ولا في حااااااااااجة  ::

----------


## kethara

*أخوتى وأخواتى

كلكم وحشتونى كلا باسمه وطبعا انا مش عارفة حاجة
كل سنة وأنتم طيبين وان شاء الله معيدين
لكن السيرفر يادوب فاتح معايا وانتم مقدرين
زحمة العيد ومبروك لكل الفائزين
وبصراحة أنا معتبرة نفسى هنا قد فزت 
بأكبر جائزة لوجودى بينكم وتواصلى معكم
فهو أجمل وأرق فوز قد حصلت عليه
تحيتى مغمسة بعطر الياسمين للجميع

وكل باقات شكرى للغالية قلب مصر لجمعتنا الرائعة
معها بهذا المكان العطر المميز
أدام الله تواصلنا غاليتى
ولن انسى مهلبية أخى حكيم عيون
وساقص عليكم فيما بعد ماذا فعلت بى وبضيوفى
هههههههههههههههههههه
بارك الله للجميع


*

----------


## hanoaa

> سندريلا ..
> منا فعلاً عامل كحك بالمهلبية ..
> تاخدي صاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج ؟
> 
> هنوووووووووووووءة
> شيلي معاها الله يخليكي ..
> وماتتأخروش في الفُرن ..


و الله انا النظام عندى 
Help your self
إللى هاياكل يشيل

----------


## nariman

منورة يا قيثارة
كل سنة وانتى طيبة  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

ونقووووووووول لهنوووووووووءة هارد لك واستعدي علشان بعد إعلان النتيجة حالا بالا حنزل الحلقة الجاية
واستنينا علشان تكسبي معانا 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قيثاااااااااااااارة
انتى فين يا بنتى والله كنت مفتقداكى جدا
بقولك ايه انتى لازم تشاركى فى الحلقة الفاضلة اجلى التهانى وعبارات الوداع دى دلوقتى
لاااااااازم تشاركى اوكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

وقيثارة حبيبة قلبنا نقولها استني متمشيش دا خلاص آخر حلقة جاية أهو في الطريق

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة الرابعة عشرة 

الفائزين بالمركز الأول

nariman

5  درجات


الفائزين بالمركز الثاني 

حكيم عيووون

3  درجات

جيهان محمد علي

3  درجات



الفائز بالمركز الثالث

مصراوية جدا 

درجة واحدة

وألف ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> *أخوتى وأخواتى
> 
> كلكم وحشتونى كلا باسمه وطبعا انا مش عارفة حاجة
> كل سنة وأنتم طيبين وان شاء الله معيدين
> لكن السيرفر يادوب فاتح معايا وانتم مقدرين
> زحمة العيد ومبروك لكل الفائزين
> وبصراحة أنا معتبرة نفسى هنا قد فزت 
> بأكبر جائزة لوجودى بينكم وتواصلى معكم
> فهو أجمل وأرق فوز قد حصلت عليه
> ...


حمدالله على سلامتك
وحشتينا

----------


## hanoaa

> ونقووووووووول لهنوووووووووءة هارد لك واستعدي علشان بعد إعلان النتيجة حالا بالا حنزل الحلقة الجاية
> واستنينا علشان تكسبي معانا


نزلى بسرعه
أصلها مش فارقه

----------


## قلب مصر

النتيجة النهائية بعد الحلقة الرابعة عشرة

حكيم عيووون 

40 درجة

nariman

35 درجة

جيهان محمد علي

27 درجات

هنوءة

24 درجات



ابن طيبه

17  درجة

مصراوية جدا

11 درجات

قيثارة

6 درجات


وألف مبروك للجميع 

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

مشاررررررركة محجوز للنبذة الخاصة بحلقة أحمس

----------


## قلب مصر

ويالا استعدوا معانا وشمروا الأكمام دلوقتي جه موعد آخر حلقة لينا 


وقبل ما أنزل الحلقة الأخيرة عايزة أقولكم


أني على مدار 4 سنين في المنتدى عملت فيهم مسابقات بالقاعة
إلا أن مسابقة السنة دي لها طعم مختلف تماما ومميزة جدا عن كل المسابقات اللي قبل كدة
وحاسة أن الروح اللي بتجمعنا فيها رائعة وجميلة
وبمنتهى الأمانة مكونتش متخيلة أن المسابقة حتنجح وحتلاقي الأقبال دا منكم 
والله أسعدتوني جدا جدا جدا في كل حلقة 
وحكمل معاكم بعد ما أنزل الحلقة الأخيرة

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الخامسة عشر والأخيرة

سلطان من السلاطين 

باشا من البشوات الحقيقيين

اتيتم من الأم والأب وله 14 سنة من السنين

مكانش أصله ملك ولا باشا ولا كان من السلاطين

لكن بشجاعته اللي فاقت كل المجندين

قدر يعتلي أعلى المناصب والنياشين

ولما تولى الحكم في مصر ابتداه بحاجة مقدرتش تمحيها السنين

وليمة كبيرة ودعا ليها كل خصومه واللي كانوا لتوليه السلطة مهددين

وحبسهم جوا القلعة وبرصاص العساكر حصدهم ماعدا اتنين

القدر نجاهم لما قدروا يفلتوا من المذبحة ويفروا هاربين

أول من بنى مصر الحديثة ونافس بيها باقي الدول والسلاطين

واستعان في مشاريعه الاقتصادية بالخبرا الأوربيين

وطور نظم التعليم وأرسل بعثات الطلاب في مختلف الميادين

اشي لوندرة وفلورنسا واشي بلاد الفرنسيين

وعمل جيش وعسكر وخللى العساكر مصريين

وورث الحكم لعيلته اللي فضلت تحكم على مر السنين

وكانت آخر عيلة وملوك يحكموا مصر مش من ولادها المصريين

----------


## nariman

محمد على

----------


## جيهان محمد على

محمد على

----------


## hanoaa

محمد على

----------


## مصراويةجدا

محمد علي

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ناريمان ..
مش قلتلك 40 _ 40
مبروك ..
وكل سنة وانتي طيبة
على فكرة انتى طيبة

----------


## يسرى الارنب

محمد على والى مصر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ناريمان ..
> مش قلتلك 40 _ 40
> مبروك ..
> وكل سنة وانتي طيبة
> على فكرة انتى طيبة


على فكرة 
انت ........

----------


## nariman

ايه ده حضرتك مش جاوبت ولا ايه يا أستاذ حكيم

مبروك لحضرتك 
وأشكرك على حسن ظنك ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ام يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووسف 
لن انسى لكِ هذا الموقف  :: 
افضل احدث في الصفحة الاقيكي كاتبه مشاركة جديدة اقول هى الفزورة الاقيها حاجة تانية وعمالة اقول النت بطئ بطئ بطئ
إرحموا عزيز قوم ذل  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> ويالا استعدوا معانا وشمروا الأكمام دلوقتي جه موعد آخر حلقة لينا 
> 
> 
> وقبل ما أنزل الحلقة الأخيرة عايزة أقولكم
> 
> 
> أني على مدار 4 سنين في المنتدى عملت فيهم مسابقات بالقاعة
> إلا أن مسابقة السنة دي لها طعم مختلف تماما ومميزة جدا عن كل المسابقات اللي قبل كدة
> وحاسة أن الروح اللي بتجمعنا فيها رائعة وجميلة
> ...


بجد يا أم يوسف
المسابقة كانت جميله أوى
و الناس الموجدين كانت روحهم حلوة
يارب دايما متجمعين فى الخير
و كل سنه و كلكوا طيبين و بخير
و نتقابل السنة اللى جايه إن شاء الله
بس ماتقوليش لسارة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حكيم ماجاوبش فى الحلقة الاخيرة عشان يبقى مجموع الفايزين والمستحقين للجوايز اربعة بدال تلاتة
عشان كدا هو بجد

----------


## nariman

فعلا يا جيهان انا مش اخدت بالي فى الأول ان استاذ حكيم مش جاوب معانا

بس على فكرة موقف حضرتك ده فكرني بموقف مشابه لصاحبة مسابقتنا قلب مصر ..وكان العام الماضي وفي مسابقة الزمن الجميل للأستاذ رضا لابي ..فاكرين يا جماعة ؟؟؟
برضه تعمدت انها مش تجاوب آخر حلقة 

كل سنة وانت طيب ..كل سنة واحنا متجمعين فى الخير دائمااااااا
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

ومبروووووووووووك لينا كلنا
ويارب تكونوا سعدتوا معانا 
أنا سعدت بيكم قوي قوي 
وفرحت بيكم قوي قوي 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ومبروووووووووووك لينا كلنا
> ويارب تكونوا سعدتوا معانا 
> أنا سعدت بيكم قوي قوي 
> وفرحت بيكم قوي قوي


 والله انا اللى مش عارفة اقولكم ايه ........!!!!!!!!!!
بس بجد بعتبر نفسى محظوظة انى اتعرفت على ناس زيكم 
ربنا يخليكم ليا ويسعدكم زى ما أسعدتونى كل السعادة دى فى يوم العيد
والحقيقة دا أجمل عيد مر عليا من سنين 
كل سنة وانتو بألف الف الف خير يا رب
وبجد كلنا فايزين فى المسابقة 
لأنها كانت مسابقة حب ومودة مافيهاش أى نوع من التنافس أو الانانية

أشكركم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا كمان اتبسطت اوي اوي 
اي نعم جيت في الاخر بس بجد كنت مبسوطة بروحكم الحلوة دي 
وضحكت كتيييييييييييييييير 
بجد ميرسي يا ام يوسف على المسابقة الرووووووووووووعة 
وعقبال كل سنة في تألق بإذن الله 
واختم معاكم بنفس الاغنية 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgdy3TeYDkY[/ame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مش مستغرب الموقف النبيل اللي عمله حكيم عيون
و علي الرغم ان ما فيش بيننا تعامل مباشر الا فيما ندر من مواضيع
الا انه شخصية تستحق كل تقدير و احترام*

----------


## hanoaa

حكيم عيون :f:  :f: 
حركة جدعنة حلوة من واد ابن بلد مخلص
كل سنة و أنت طيب
و ياريت بقى طبق مهلبيه

----------


## hanoaa

> ومبروووووووووووك لينا كلنا
> ويارب تكونوا سعدتوا معانا 
> أنا سعدت بيكم قوي قوي 
> وفرحت بيكم قوي قوي


سعدنا ايه
دى السعاده حاجة قليله على إحساسى بيكوا 
بجد هاتوحشونى لحد رمضان اللى جاى ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اعتذر بشدة عن عدم دخولي و لكن للاسف الساعة 11.20 وقع النت من عندي 
الف الف مبروك لكل الفايزين
و الاهم من الفوز هي روح المحبة اللي سادت المسابقة 
ادام الله علينا نعمة الحب في الله

سلمت يداك اختنا قلب مصر
و نشكرك علي هذه اللمة الجميلة

ناريمان 
جيهان 
هنوءة 
قيثارة
حكيم عيون
مصراوية جدا

سعدت بالتنافس معكم

تقديري و احترامي

*

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا مش عارفة أقولكم ايه بجد على قد فرحتي بتجمعنا الجميل طول الشهر وفرحتنا بلقاءنا في كل يوم من أيام المسابقة

على قد ما أنا بجد زعلانة قوي أن النهاردة آخر حلقة   ::(: 
وعماله أفكر ازاي حيعدي عليا يوم مفكرش في مين حيكون بطل حلقة النهاردة ومين الحاكم اللي حكتب الفزورة عنه  :: 
وازاي بقعد اعمل استعدادات خاصة وطوارئ علشان محدش يلخبطني وأنا بكتبها  :: 
وساعات كنت بستخبى من ولادي في أماكن متخطرش على بال حد  ::evil:: 
علشان أعرف أكتبها من غير دوشة  :hey: 
ويقعدوا يدوروا عليا وينادوا وكأني تايهة جوا البيت  :Fear2: 

حقيقي حفتقدكم جميعا  :Bye2:

----------


## قلب مصر

حكيم عيووون  :f:  أشكرك على هذه اللفتة الرقيقة التي قمت بها

حقيقي كل يوم بتثبت نبلك وجدعنتك ومعدنك الأصيل
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> والله انا اللى مش عارفة اقولكم ايه ........!!!!!!!!!!
> بس بجد بعتبر نفسى محظوظة انى اتعرفت على ناس زيكم 
> ربنا يخليكم ليا ويسعدكم زى ما أسعدتونى كل السعادة دى فى يوم العيد
> والحقيقة دا أجمل عيد مر عليا من سنين 
> كل سنة وانتو بألف الف الف خير يا رب
> وبجد كلنا فايزين فى المسابقة 
> لأنها كانت مسابقة حب ومودة مافيهاش أى نوع من التنافس أو الانانية
> 
> أشكركم


كل سنه و انتى طيبه يا جى جى
و يارب تكون كل أيامك سعاده و هنا
و يارب متجمعين مع بعض دايما

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي الغالي ابن طيبة افتقدت تواجدك معنا في الحلقات الأخيرة في المسابقة
فحضرتك موسوعة رائعة نتعلم منها ونزداد قيمة بمعرفتنا بحضرتك
وبالرغم من غيابك إلا ان تواجدك كان ثريا وواضحا
ربنا يخليك يارب ويبارك لك في أسرتك الطيبة
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

على فكرة يا جماعة لقاءنا مع بعض لم ينتهي 
النهاردة حعلن نتيجة الحلقة الـ 15 والأخيرة

وبكرة إن شاء الله ميعادنا مع إعلان النتيجة النهائية وتوزيع الجوايز على المتسابقين الرائعين

متنسوش ميعادنا بكرة إن شاء الله


ودلوقتي تعالوا نشوف نتيجة حلقتنا النهاردة كانت ايه

----------


## hanoaa

> انا كمان اتبسطت اوي اوي 
> اي نعم جيت في الاخر بس بجد كنت مبسوطة بروحكم الحلوة دي 
> وضحكت كتيييييييييييييييير 
> بجد ميرسي يا ام يوسف على المسابقة الرووووووووووووعة 
> وعقبال كل سنة في تألق بإذن الله 
> واختم معاكم بنفس الاغنية 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgdy3TeYDkY


انتى بالذات ماكنش ينفع تيجى بدرى عن كده
الحمد لله انك متأخرة
بس بجد موتينى من الضحك
كل سنه و انتى طيبه يا سارة :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

وتكسب معانا في الحلقة الـ 15 والأخيرة  ناريمان الجميلة  وتحصل على المركز الأول بجدارة
ونقوووول ألف ألف مبرووك يا ناريمان وتكسبي معانا خمس درجات 
من أجمل الدرجات 
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## hanoaa

> *اعتذر بشدة عن عدم دخولي و لكن للاسف الساعة 11.20 وقع النت من عندي 
> الف الف مبروك لكل الفايزين
> و الاهم من الفوز هي روح المحبة اللي سادت المسابقة 
> ادام الله علينا نعمة الحب في الله
> 
> سلمت يداك اختنا قلب مصر
> و نشكرك علي هذه اللمة الجميلة
> 
> ناريمان 
> ...


أستاذ معتز 
حمدالله على السلامة
هو تقريبا النت وقع فى مصر كلها ماعدا ناريمان و جيهان و حكيم
حظوظ

----------


## قلب مصر

والرقيقة المتميزة جيهان محمد علي تتميز معانا في آخر حلقات المسابقة 
وتفوز بالمركز الأول أيضا وبجدارة
ونقووول لجيهان ألف ألف مبروك حصولك على خمس درجات معانا النهاردة يا جميلة
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

وهنوءة العسولة تعاود نشاطها وتفوز معانا النهاردة بالمركز الثاني في المسابقة
ونقووول لهنوءة الجميلة ألف ألف مبروووك وتحصلي معانا على 3 درجات 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

ومصراوية جدا جدا جدا أجدع بنت في مصر وعموم بر قبلي وبحري
تفوز معانا بالمركز الثاني في المسابقة مع هنوءة 
وكأنهم حالفين أنهم يزنقوا بعض في نفس الكرسي  :: 

ونقووول لمصراوية الجميلة ألف ألف مبروك حصولك معانا على 3 درجات
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

وفي مفاجآة جميلة 
يشترك معانا النهاردة ضيف جديد في المسابقة
الأستاذ يسري الأرنب
وفوز معانا بالمركز الثالث في أول اشتراك ليه معانا في الحلقة الأخيرة
ويلا كلنا نهنيه ونقووله ألف ألف مبروك يا أستاذ يسري اشتراكك معانا في المسابقة 
بالرغم من أن حضرتك جيت متأخر واشتركت في الحلقة الأخيرة لكنك تحصل معانا على 
نقطة واحدة
وكلنا سعداء بوجودك في أبناء مصر ونتمنى أن نراك دائما في قاعة مصر التي في خاطري
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة الأخيرة

الفائزين بالمركز الأول

nariman

5  درجات

جيهان محمد علي 

5  درجات


الفائزين بالمركز الثاني 

هنوءة

3  درجات

مصراوية جدا

3  درجات


الفائز بالمركز الثالث

يسري الأرنب

درجة واحدة

وألف ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*
احمس

اول ابطال التحرير في تاريخ العالم

‏كان تعداد جيش التحرير المصري تحت قيادة أحمس الأول يبلغ نحو 480 ‏ألف محارب من الضباط والجنود الفرسان والمشاة . وكان هذا الجيش الكبير يشع حماسأ ووطنية ، ويحارب بروح عالية وتسيطر عليه فكرة واحدة هى تحرير مصر من هؤلاء الرعاة الآسيويين وطردهم خارج البلاد . 
‏خرج الجيش من طيبة / الأقصر قاصدا شرق الدلتا حيث توجد العاصمة التى اتخذها الهكسوس فى مدينة ( أفاريس ). . وكان أغلبه محمولأ على ظهر أسطول ضخم من السفن النهرية المتخصصة فى نقل الجنود ونقل الخيول والعتاد الحربى والعجلات الحربية . وكان تسليحه يعتمد أساسا على أسلحة مصنوعة من البرونز وهو نفس المعدن المستخدم فى صنع أسلحة الهكسوس التى استطاعوا بها فرض سيطرتهم على مصر . . كما كانت هناك فرق كاملة من الفرسان والرماة راكبى العجلات الحربية التى تجرها الخيول وهى السلاح الحربى الذى اعتمد عليه الهكسوس وأتاح لهم الغلبة على المصريين فى المعارك القليلة التى دارت رحاها حين تسللوا إلى الديار المصرية 
‏ واتخذ الملك مقر قيادته على ظهر سفينة حربة تتقدم السفن الأخرى . . كما أن 
قادة الجيش من كبار الضباط كانوا يباشرون أعمالهم القيادية وهم على ظهر السفن 
‏المتجهة نحو الشمال . وكان أهم هؤلاء القادة اثنان من الضباط العظام هما : ( أحمس بن أبانا ) و ( أحمس بن نخب ) . ويروى الضابط الأول سيرة حياته التى سجلها على جدران مقبرته فيقول ( إنه أظهر كفاءته وقدرته فى فن الحرب فعينه الملك قائدا على سفينة ضخمة اسمها ( المضيئة فى منف ) خاض بها أوار الحرب حين قامت المعركة على الماء عند مدينة أفاريس التى كان يتحصن فيها الرعاة الآسيويون 
‏ ومن عدة نصوص أثرية أخرى نعرف تفاصيل معارك التحرير التى دارت برا ونهرا بين جيش التحرير المصرى وجيش الهكسوس المتحصن فى أفاريس حتى دخل المصريون إلى المدينة فدمروها وأبادوا من طالته أيديهم من الأعداء . . أما معظم الهكسوس فقد فروا من المدينة عند رؤية جحافل الجيشى المصرى . وقام أحمس بمطاردة هؤلاء الفارين الى خارح الديار المصرية وظل يلا‏حقهم حتى الأراضى السورية . ويقول معظم المؤرخين أن الهكسوس تلاشوا بعد ذلك ولم يعرف لهم تاريخ 
بعد هذا النصر المؤزر فى الشمال اتجه أحمس الأول بجيشه وسفنه نحو الجنوب ليعيد بلاد النوبة إلى الأرض المصرية وذلك بعد أن أعلنت بعض المناطق النوبية انفصالها عن مصر أثناء انشغالها بحرب الهكسوس 
كذلك فقد تمكن أحمس من القضاء نهائيا علي حكام الأقاليم الانتهازيين الذين كانوا متعاونين مع الهكسوس وخاضعين لهم فتوحدت الديار المصرية مرة أخرى تحت حكم مركزي عاصمته طيبة . . واستحق بذلك أن يصبح مؤسسأ لأسرة ملكية امبراطورية جديدة هى الأ سرة الثامنة عشرة التى تعتبر اشهر الأسرات الملكية فى تاريخ العالم المعروف 
كما استطاع احمس ان يكون علي راس فترة تاريخية جديدة اصبحت معروفة في التاريخ المصري القديم باسم الدولة الحديثة التي تضم هذه الاسرة و الاسرتين التاسعة عشرة و العشرين المعروفتين بعصر الرعامسة*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *مش مستغرب الموقف النبيل اللي عمله حكيم عيون*
> *و علي الرغم ان ما فيش بيننا تعامل مباشر الا فيما ندر من مواضيع*
> *الا انه شخصية تستحق كل تقدير و احترام*


أخي العزيز / إبن طيبة
أنت من يستحق التقدير ..
وذلك على مجهوداتك الرائعة في المنتدى ..
لم يرَ كلانا الآخر .. بل رأى كلٌ منا الآخر تماماً ..
هو شئٌ في الإنسان يجعله يستشعرٌ أشياءًا خاصةً للغاية ..
شئٌ أقوى من الحواس  والعقول  وأكثر إحاطة بمفردات الكون ..
هكذا ومنذ البداية رأيتك إنساناً طيباً تسعى للخيرِ وتعملُ للآخرين ..
إلى الأمام يا أخي .. تُعطي   مما وضعه الله فيك ..
ودائماً في خير وعلى خير ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حكيم عيون
> 
> حركة جدعنة حلوة من واد ابن بلد مخلص
> كل سنة و أنت طيب
> 
> و ياريت بقى طبق مهلبيه


هنوووءة ..

هو شئٌ في الإنسان يجعله يستشعرُ   أشياءًا خاصةً للغاية ..
شئٌ أقوى من الحواسِ والعقول .. وأكثر إحاطة بمفرداتِ الكون ..

هنوووءة ..

دايماً شايفك طيبة ومليانة خير

بخصوص المهلبية
عندي مهلبية رُمَّاااااااااااااااااااااااااان
من امبارح ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حكيم ماجاوبش فى الحلقة الاخيرة عشان يبقى مجموع الفايزين والمستحقين للجوايز اربعة بدال تلاتة
> 
> عشان كدا هو بجد


 
جيهان ..

" هكذا نرسمُ الشوارعَ ..
ونعيدُ ترتييبَ الأشجار .. "

بشكرك على التقييم .. 
وأنتِ من يستحقُّ التقييم ..
رأيتك دائماً طيبةً ورائعةً ..
 ومساحاتٌ من الإبداعِ تملأ روحك الثرية ..

وطبعاً لو دخلتي المسابقة من الأول
كنت أنا وناريمان ركبنا العجلة  ..
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حكيم عيووون  أشكرك على هذه اللفتة الرقيقة التي قمت بها
> 
> حقيقي كل يوم بتثبت نبلك وجدعنتك ومعدنك الأصيل


قلبُ مصر ..

إبداعٌ دائمٌ ..
وروحٌ تسعى للعطاء ..
هكذا رأيتك دائماً ..
طيبةً .. وها هنا يلتفُّ حولك الطيبون ..

كل  سنة وانتي طيبة
ودائماً  نلتقي معك وإبداعاتك الثرية

----------


## hanoaa

> ومصراوية جدا جدا جدا أجدع بنت في مصر وعموم بر قبلي وبحري
> تفوز معانا بالمركز الثاني في المسابقة مع هنوءة 
> وكأنهم حالفين أنهم يزنقوا بعض في نفس الكرسي 
> 
> ونقووول لمصراوية الجميلة ألف ألف مبروك حصولك معانا على 3 درجات


هههههههههههههههه
و الله أحلى زنقة يا أم يوسف
مع إنه زى ماشوفتى كده عاملين زى ناقر و نقير بس على قلبى زى العسل

----------


## hanoaa

> وفي مفاجآة جميلة 
> يشترك معانا النهاردة ضيف جديد في المسابقة
> الأستاذ يسري الأرنب
> وفوز معانا بالمركز الثالث في أول اشتراك ليه معانا في الحلقة الأخيرة
> ويلا كلنا نهنيه ونقووله ألف ألف مبروك يا أستاذ يسري اشتراكك معانا في المسابقة 
> بالرغم من أن حضرتك جيت متأخر واشتركت في الحلقة الأخيرة لكنك تحصل معانا على 
> نقطة واحدة
> وكلنا سعداء بوجودك في أبناء مصر ونتمنى أن نراك دائما في قاعة مصر التي في خاطري


استاذ يسرى شرفت مسابقتنا
مبروك النقطة إللى حضرتك فزت بيها

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *أخوتى وأخواتى*
> 
> *كلكم وحشتونى كلا باسمه وطبعا انا مش عارفة حاجة*
> *كل سنة وأنتم طيبين وان شاء الله معيدين*
> *لكن السيرفر يادوب فاتح معايا وانتم مقدرين*
> *زحمة العيد ومبروك لكل الفائزين*
> *وبصراحة أنا معتبرة نفسى هنا قد فزت* 
> *بأكبر جائزة لوجودى بينكم وتواصلى معكم*
> *فهو أجمل وأرق فوز قد حصلت عليه*
> ...


 
 
قيثارة ..

وجودك كان رائع ..
وحتى فى غيابك  بتبقي موجودة ..
هكذا الروح القوية .. تبقى دائماً ..

أنا مستني تقوليلي المهلبية  عملت إيه في ضيوفك ؟
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هههههههههههههههه
> و الله أحلى زنقة يا أم يوسف
> مع إنه زى ماشوفتى كده عاملين زى ناقر و نقير بس على قلبى زى العسل


إحم إحم 
انتي اللي عسل يا روووووحي  ::h::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

أخي العزيز / سامح

وجودك فى المسابقة جميل ..
وروحك طيبة وتعمل على أن ترسم بسمة فى قلوب الآخرين ..
ياترى أخبار رجب إيه معاك ؟
هههههههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

*أحبائي أبناء مصر 



يا من شاركتم معي في هذا النجاح الرائع والجميل لمسابقتنا 

مسابقة أبناء مصر

سلاطين وملوك مصر المحروسة

جاء وقت التكريم والاحتفال بالفائزين الرائعين 

والمشاركين المتميزين

من شاركونا رحلة جميلة قضيناها معا بين صفحات الماضي

نعرف ونرى من عاشوا أياما على قمة المجد 

وحكموا وطنا غاليا تنبض قلوبنا بعشقه ليل نهار

تعالوا نحتفل مع بعض ونهني أبناء مصر الفائزين والمشاركين 

في مسابقتنا السنة دي

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين
*

----------


## قلب مصر

*إلى المبدعة الرقيقة لولي  loly_h 



كل الشكر لمبدعة أبناء مصر 

الرقيقة المتميزة  loly_h

لولي الجميلة

الحقيقة تعبت معايا قوي قوي

وهيا اللي صممت كل الفلاشات والجوايز اللي حنوزعها النهاردة

وهيا كمان صاحبة التصميم اللي بكتب فيه دلوقتي

مش عارفة أقولك ايه يا لولي أنتي إنسانة ممتازة خُلقا وعلما 

ربنا يزيدك من فضله وعلمه

وألف شكر ليكِ على تعبك معايا ووقتك اللي قضيتيه وأنتي بتصممي الشهادات والفلاشات في العيد

ربنا يبارك لك يارب في ولادك وأسرتك ويفرحك بيهم دائما

كل سنة وأنتي طيبة

*

----------


## قلب مصر

*النتيجة النهائية للمسابقة 





حكيم عيووون 

40 درجة

nariman

40 درجة

جيهان محمد علي

32 درجة

هنوءة

27 درجة



ابن طيبه

17  درجة

مصراوية جدا

14 درجات

قيثارة

6 درجات

يسري الأرنب

1 درجة واحدة
*

----------


## قلب مصر

*الفائز الأول 




حكيم عيووون


*

----------


## قلب مصر

*الفائزة الأولى 




nariman




*

----------


## قلب مصر

*الفائزة بالمركز الثاني 




جيهان محمد علي



*

----------


## قلب مصر

*الفائزة بالمركز الثالث




hanoaa



*

----------


## قلب مصر

*إلى من شاركونا المسابقة وتميزوا معنا 




إليكم جميعا تقديرا لجهودكم معنا 

شهادات تقدير من تصميم المبدعة لولي 

للمشاركين المتميزين بالمسابقة



*

----------


## قلب مصر

*المبدع المتميز 




ابن طيبه



*

----------


## قلب مصر

*المبدعة المتميزة 




مصراوية جدا



*

----------


## قلب مصر

*المبدعة المتميزة 




kethara



*

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف مبروك ليكم جميعا ويارب كل سنة مع بعض

حنحتفل مع بعض هنا 

وفي موضوع كمان في قاعة التعارف علشان كل المنتدى يحتفل بيكم

ألف ألف مبروك

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

تم توزيع التقييمات على الفائزين ما عدا جزء متبقي للغد بإذن الله
لأن المنتدى لا يسمح إلا بإعطاء عدد معين من التقييمات في يوم واحد  :: 
ولقد استنفذته والحمد لله  :: 

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين

وألف ألف مبروك للفائزين والمشاركين
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

1000مبروك يا جماعه لينا كلنا
قلب مصر 
مبروك نجاح المسابقة الجميله دى
حكيم عيون 
مبروك عليك المركز الأول
بجد روحك حلوة
nariman
تستاهلى الفوز يا قمر 
و لولا السيرفر كنت ..........
جيهان الرقيقة 
1000 مبروك يا حبيبتى و دايما يارب أيامك كلها سعادة و فرح
hanoaa
مبروك عليكى هدية حكيم عيون ليكى 
دى أغلى عيدية تاخديها السنة دى
إبن طيبة
إفتقدناك أوى فى أواخر الحلقات
منه لله السيرفر و تتعوض إن شاء الله
مصراوية جدا
كنتى لذيذة أوى
و الحمد لله إنك جيتى متأخر
قيثارة
بجد وحشتينا اليومين إللى عدوا
ماتكتريش من مهلبية حكيم
يسرى الأرنب
كنا نتمنى تشرفنا بدرى 
معلش ملحوقة

----------


## اسكندرانى

*هو انا مش كنت معاكم ولا ايه 

بامارة طبق المهلبيه والشوكة اللى عند كوبرى ستانلى 

الف مبروك لجميع الفائزين 

حكيم عيووون 

nariman

جيهان محمد علي

هنوءة

وكل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبين 

ومتجمعين دائما وابدا على خير 



*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف مبروك لجميع الفائزين 

حكيم عيووون 



nariman



جيهان محمد علي



هنوءة



وكل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبين 

و متجمعين لله و في حب الله

*

----------


## nariman

ألف شكر يا لولي تسلم الأيادي ..ولو اني معنديش فلاش يعني مقدرتش أشوف حاجه   ::sorry:: 

 :f2: 

الغالية قلب مصر .. المسابقة كانت جميلة علشان اتجمعنا فيها وكنتي انتي السبب الأجمل
مجهودك فيها وهدفك كان هو الفائز الأول بجدارة

عقبال كل سنة

 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> *هو انا مش كنت معاكم ولا ايه 
> 
> بامارة طبق المهلبيه والشوكة اللى عند كوبرى ستانلى 
> 
> الف مبروك لجميع الفائزين 
> 
> حكيم عيووون 
> 
> nariman
> ...


الله يبارك فيك يا أستاذ نادر
طبعا كنت معانا بس تقريبا المرور عطلك على كوبرى إستانلى
كل سنه و حضرتك طيب
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> *الف مبروك لجميع الفائزين 
> 
> حكيم عيووون 
> 
> 
> 
> nariman
> 
> 
> ...


ميرسى يا أستاذ معتز
ربنا يخليك
أنا عارفه لولا السيرفر كان زمانا إحنا إللى بنهنيك
كل سنه و حضرتك طيب
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أهلا بكم أبناء مصر 
> كل عام وأنتم بخير 
> رمضان كريم  
> 
>  
> 
> ومع إطلالة الشهر الكريم 
> نبدأ معا أولى حلقات مسابقتنا لعام 2009 
>  
> ...


 
المُبدعة / قلبُُُ مصر ..

هكذا دائماً تتسمُ مسابقاتُُك بروحِ الخير ..
إبداعاً يُضيفُ ويدفعُُ على الإبداع ..

تحياتي لكِ ..
ولكل المشاركين .. 
ناريمان

جيهان محمد على

هنوووءة

مصراوية جداً

قيثارة

إبن طيبة

سامح عطية

إسكندراني 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *الفائز الأول* 
> 
> **
> *
> 
> حكيم عيووون
> 
> 
> *


 
قلبُ مصر ..

بشكرك جداً على مسابقتك الجميلة
ومن يستحقُُ التكريم والتقييم هو انتِ ..

جاء رمضان بالخير .. ومَرَّ بالخير ..
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة 

حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> 1000مبروك يا جماعه لينا كلنا
> قلب مصر 
> مبروك نجاح المسابقة الجميله دى
> حكيم عيون 
> مبروك عليك المركز الأول
> بجد روحك حلوة
> nariman
> تستاهلى الفوز يا قمر 
> و لولا السيرفر كنت ..........
> ...


 
هنوووءة ..

إنتي كمان روحك حلوة ..
كلنا كانت روحنا حلوة ..

قلب مصر مسابقتها دايماً متميزة ..
والمسابقة بيبقى ليها روح خاصة ..

بشكرك ياهنوووءة على كلامك الرقيق الطيب ..
والهدية كانت وجودك في المسابقة بروحك الجميلة ..

بتقولي لقيثارة ماتكتريش من المهلبية !!!
بس إيه رأيك بجد في تأثير المهلبية ؟

المهلبية بسببها ابن طيبة إختفى ..
وجيهان ومصراوية دخلوا فى الآخر ..
لو دخلوا في الأول كانوا أكلونا ..

هنوووءة ..
كل سنة وانتي طيبة
ودايماً بخير 

حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

قلبُ مِصْر

لم تكن هذه المسابقة مجرد مسابقة
لقد اجتمع الجميع هنا على الحب و الخير والإبداع والمعرفة

أرجو أن يستمر هذا العمل الإبداعي
ولو حتى مرة كل أسبوع ..



وباب التصويت مفتوح ..

تحياتي للجميع



 

حكيم عيووون

----------


## nariman

*وأنا معاك في اقتراحك يا أستاذ حكيم ..*

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إقتراح جميل 
وانا كمان موافقة

 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> قلبُ مِصْر
> 
> لم تكن هذه المسابقة مجرد مسابقة
> لقد اجتمع الجميع هنا على الحب و الخير والإبداع والمعرفة
> 
> أرجو أن يستمر هذا العمل الإبداعي
> ولو حتى مرة كل أسبوع ..
> 
> 
> ...


فكرة حلوة
المسابقة دى بالذات ليها مكانه خاصة
ياريت نكملها
بجد يا حكيم فكرة حلوة
يمكن مش هاقدر أتابع معاكوا بس هايكون قلبى معاكوا

----------

